# Shokugeki No Souma (Shounen Jump) - Part 1



## Reznor (Jan 22, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

*Food Wars! :Shokugeki No Souma (Shounen Jump)*

Shokugeki no Soma is one of Weekly Jump's newest additions, along with Hungry Joker and Shinmai Fukei Kiruko-san.

The story revolves around Yukihira Souma, who is the son of a great cook. The story starts off with an urban life planner wanting to buy the Yukihira Restaurant. Will Souma be able to drive the urban life planner and her thugs away with his cooking?

RAW can be found: Bleach 507

I guess the translated version should be available soon.

EDIT: Changing the title to the one given by VIZ


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 22, 2015)

So much hate and I'm actually on his side this time.
In fact i'm on the side of whoever manages to strip the girls out of their manners

...

and clothes


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2015)

first post get 


for fuck's sake. hope Erina kicks his ass hard.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 22, 2015)

> TBH this didn't feel like soma's usual victories. There's a chance the author might want to suprise us and let hayama(the real rival of this arc not kurobitch) win.



Told you guys my boy hayama is the real deal. I mean shit he made a milf have a super ultra foodgasm and get all naked and stuff, of course he was going to win.

All you haters just can't handle his spice.

Drown in kurokiba's loser tears.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 22, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> So much hate and I'm actually on his side this time.
> In fact i'm on the side of whoever manages to strip the girls out of their manners
> 
> ...
> ...





Vongola King said:


> Told you guys my boy hayama is the real deal. I mean shit he made a milf have a super ultra foodgasm and get all naked and stuff, of course he was going to win.
> 
> All you haters just can't handle his spice.
> 
> Drown in kurokiba's loser tears.


....
Both of you are idiots.


Anyways, considering the buildup from last chapter, e.g. Hardworker beats the genius. You'd think souma is going to win. Sigh.
Tbh, i thought it'd be fine if souma did lose, though after it did seemingly happen, i'm somewhat disappointed.
Idk, i just don't like hayama.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 23, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Drown in kurokiba's loser tears.





Eyes of a winner.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ofc Hayama was going to win.

If Kurokiba wins, its not justice to Hayama's prep
If our dear MC wins, we'd go like "meh, ofc he'd win. he's MC and bla bla bla"

Pretty sucky though, I hate Hayama....

Fuck you Hayama


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Eyes of a winner.



Well that's ironic, considering what happened .

I mean shit, there's a good chance he isn't even the runner-up.

What a loser.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ....
> Both of you are idiots.
> 
> 
> ...



What's that I hear? The mumbling of a supporter of losers?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 23, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Ofc Hayama was going to win.
> 
> If Kurokiba wins, its not justice to Hayama's prep
> If our dear MC wins, we'd go like "meh, ofc he'd win. he's MC and bla bla bla"
> ...



Yeah, hayama is shit.
I mean, even after the author tried to redeem him, he is still shit.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2015)

new pics are out





i dont know what to think about soma face !


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2015)

調理の技術は伯仲 
素材の目利きは葉山黒木場 
発想力は創真が群を抜いてる 
驚くべきことに味もほぼ互角 
勝負を分けたのはオリジナリティ 
つまり「その物にしか作れない真に独創性のある一皿」 
3人は互角だけど葉山にはオリジナリティありますって事で勝者 
ってことで今後は創真にしかできない料理ってのを追及してくと思われる


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2015)

Hayama won becoz of the originality of his dish, which no one but him can make !
any way ... the way of the spoiler going ... the flow is not showing anything !
it is 15 or 20 pages chapter... and some how i think judges are telling each one why the dish was good and what is weak in it ....
I hate to say it ... but the spoiler may be true...


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Yeah, hayama is shit.
> I mean, *even after the author tried to redeem him*, he is still shit.



This right here.

He's just so unlikable. Like fuck, how is this even possible?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 23, 2015)

I have no idea how you guys can hate him so much.

He is just a stuck up character. He hasn't even done anything particularly assholish.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

He gives me the douche vibes even though he isn't


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 23, 2015)

Itsuki senpai: Now let's me hear you guys voice.

Fodders: Ya know, maybe..maybe someday we can stand at the same height with those geniuses if we try hard enou-

Judges: The winner is "Not Soma"!

Fodders: Who am I kidding just now? There is no way people without talents can even scratch the boots of the GENIUS. I was always right about this one...How can I doubt myself just a few seconds ago? Haha..silly me.

Itsuki senpai: awwwww man.

Eizan: So did you said something just now? I can't hear it...Mind to repeat? /SMUG FACE.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2015)

Chinese scan


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2015)

damn he lost


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2015)

mark my words... 8 week from now, when this issue chapters ranking are out, SnS would be it the bottom of the WSJ


----------



## Space (Jan 23, 2015)

His dad was 2nd as well at his time, so it's not a major surprise since Souma winning would mean something like he beat his dad in an aspect.
Also, I wouldn't be surprised if Souma's dad had a hand in all this and made sure his son wouldn't win just so he wouldn't be too confident in his skills (typical Asian thing I guess).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Soma's not supposed to lose though or else he's breaking his promise to his dad.

And now he lost. This is a big blow to him. Literally


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 23, 2015)

Add to that, souma lost a lot of hype.
Goddamnit, souma ain't ash.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 23, 2015)

The way they will probably make this will be Shiomi tasting both dishes after the contest is over and choosing Souma dish over Hayama. Even though Hayama won, his partner prefered the other dish which would still be like a defeat.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Itsuki senpai: Now let's me hear you guys voice.
> 
> Fodders: Ya know, maybe..maybe someday we can stand at the same height with those geniuses if we try hard enou-
> 
> ...



Genius+hard worker>Hard worker. 

That's how the real world works.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Add to that, souma lost a lot of hype.
> Goddamnit, souma ain't ash.



If Souma was Ash

>Travels to another country
>How do I cut vegetables


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 23, 2015)

@VK
Shut up pleb.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dayum Zenith, I can feel the salt


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2015)

idk how you can say Souma wins over his dad just cause he won the Autumn Festival  his dad was SECOND SEAT of the Ten. That's nowhere close. TBH, this final really showed where Souma was lacking in a lot of skills needed as a chef, so I don't mind if he loses, mainly cause 1) Isshiki's points are still valid and he's changing the way students are and 2) it'll give him more motivation to improve himself. The dude is a sponge, every match, whether he wins or loses, he'll suck up all the knowledge he can from his opponent and himself and use it to make himself better.

still hate Hayama though ...reminds me of Kaiba...smug fuck ...

can't wait for the translation. I wanna know the reasoning. It better be solid.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 23, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Genius+hard worker>Hard worker.
> 
> That's how the real world works.



That is why this chapter made previous chapter foolish.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> @VK
> Shut up pleb.



U mad?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

At least Kaiba's likeable.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 23, 2015)

I hate it when things don't go my way.


----------



## Space (Jan 23, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> idk how you can say Souma wins over his dad just cause he won the Autumn Festival  his dad was SECOND SEAT of the Ten. That's nowhere close. TBH, this final really showed where Souma was lacking in a lot of skills needed as a chef, so I don't mind if he loses, mainly cause 1) Isshiki's points are still valid and he's changing the way students are and 2) it'll give him more motivation to improve himself. The dude is a sponge, every match, whether he wins or loses, he'll suck up all the knowledge he can from his opponent and himself and use it to make himself better.
> 
> still hate Hayama though ...reminds me of Kaiba...smug fuck ...
> 
> can't wait for the translation. I wanna know the reasoning. It better be solid.



I know he was second seat, but according to these pages:

Chapter 155

he was facing off against the would-be-first seat, so it only makes sense he lost that final.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2015)

The thing is, who here would seriously want Hayama to be the future 1st seat?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The thing is, who here would seriously want Hayama to be the future 1st seat?



Moi. Problem?


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 23, 2015)

So all this talk about hard work was just misdirection... really clever. 

Truth is what you need to succeed is power of love super senses.


Totally expecting Hayama to challenge Erina next only to get crushed.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 23, 2015)

The power of the loli cannot be underestimated


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 23, 2015)

That foreshadowing.
Soma still doesn't have a waifu(s) so he lost to someone who have one.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought it was pretty obvious Hayama would win actually, although I was hoping Kuro would come out on top. I hate Hayama's smugness. 

I figured Souma wouldn't be able to cut it with either of them.

I won't fall for false hype!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2015)

SternRitter said:


> That's some fairy tail level shit right there.



Not at all, everyone knows food tastes better with some love

Love doesn?t make your muscles destroy enemies that completely obliterate dyou a moment ago.

Not even dare compare


----------



## Ender (Jan 24, 2015)

I still think it's small in comparison. They never said Autumn election standings equals your place on the Ten seats. It just helps in your chances in getting a seat. Plus we also know Jo lost a lot of Shokugekis cause of his eccentric cooking, and he never graduated. For all we know, he could have been the First Seat and lost it to Gin at one point. 

Hmm...I guess I can accept that reasoning...in truth, Hayama did have the best motivation, Kiba has no motivation aside from fighting and proving dominance, which isn't all that great. Souma has good reasons but it's not good enough. He must remember his promise to Erina and use that next time.

Side-note: Imagine Souma if he DID have his dad teach him proper cooking techniques and skills. good lord.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 24, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Not at all, everyone knows food tastes better with some love
> 
> Love doesn?t make your muscles destroy enemies that completely obliterate dyou a moment ago.
> 
> Not even dare compare




Yet.... 
EOS souma with citybusting foodgasms.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 25, 2015)

It's stinking of so much Hayama hate in here. But nah, I have neutral feelings for him. But I actually do admit that I do like his talent when it comes to spices and such.



hussamb said:


> mark my words... 8 week from now, when this issue chapters ranking are out, SnS would be it the bottom of the WSJ


Because of the Hayama hate? Lol

Anyways, it's actually fine with me that Souma lost. It's not like it's the end of the series and atleast it didn't end up like the cliched series where the MC always wins. Like damn too much hyped up


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2015)

Translation is finally out.

Well...guess it was fine. Souma losing should work for char devlopment and it doesn?t really shit on what Isshiki said because it was obvious that both Hayama and Kurokiba felt a big one in their asses before the result came out.


----------



## JesusBaby (Jan 25, 2015)

I can taste the salt from here XD HAHAHAHAHA

Souma lost because his dishes are his father's specialties, not Souma's.
Up to this point, most of Souma's dishes are  based on what he cooked in his father's kitchen and direction.
With this loss, he inches away from his fathers style and becomes distinctive for his own.
It's one of the reasons why his father encouraged him to go to the school, to find his own cooking.


----------



## Space (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll admit it, if i could taste only 1 dish out of the three, I'd pick hayama's dish.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 25, 2015)

At least he got a triumphant victory pose going on here. The moment that flashback ensued I knew he was going to win. Before that, I was hoping Souma would win.


----------



## Kazu (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't get the hayama hate. Nor do I get the love for Kurokiba. 

That being said, it's better off that Soma didn't win. He obviously has a lot of room to grow so he doesn't need to be pushed too far forward at this point of the manga. 

Also holy shit the arc is finally coming to a close.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 26, 2015)

Link removed


chapter is out .... good job casa scan


----------



## hussamb (Jan 26, 2015)

even after reading the chapter ... this is BS


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 26, 2015)

It takes some balls to do what the author did and have the main character be defeated at the end of the first real arc.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2015)

Killed any tension by giving his whole backstory before the winner announcement.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't see how you can't apply the judges reasoning to any of the three. That was just retarded. 

Why not just say that the dude was better period ?


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like Souma learned something out of this.
Expect next competition to be completely one-sided.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 26, 2015)

So his specialty is only as good as the other two regular dishes... which grants him the win. Okay...

Also, this chapter is just badly structured. The tension is destroyed by having the flashback before the winner is announced. What, was that supposed to be so obvious that they didn't feel the need to build up tension?


----------



## SmashSk8er (Jan 26, 2015)

I understand the reason for this loss, and I understand that this is a chance for character development and a comeback later on, but that doesn't help the anger that I feel.



 I am so fucking salty right now.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 26, 2015)

That flashback was merely just for the sake of telling Hayama's story IMO. I don't know, it went dull. But it's not like I'm against Souma losing. Well, atleast Souma finally learnt that _cooking isn't just about the having the knowledge about the ingredients and also not just about what the taste will turn out and how it will give the judges (or anyone else) foodgasms.. that cooking should be done with feelings, too_. 



Vermilion Kn said:


> I don't see how you can't apply the judges reasoning to any of the three. That was just retarded.
> 
> Why not just say that the dude was better period ?


Because. _Feelings and emotions_, dude. It should be elaborated.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 26, 2015)

So what, Akira won because of his feeling for Jun?  I guess Souma's dad was right - if you want to reach the top, you need to get a waifu.

Souma, you know what you have to do.



Go straight for #1.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 26, 2015)

Showing Hayama's back story like that was already making it obvious that he had won. 

Ugh fine whatever. Give Hayama his trophy and let him face off against one of the ten off panel. Move on to the next arc please and it better feature a lot of Erina so Souma can apply his dad's advice from earlier.


----------



## Typhon (Jan 26, 2015)

I know that the flashback made it obvious, but I liked the flashback itself. 

I didn't really get the whole "Hayama found his own way of cooking" because, to me atleast, Souma already had a way of cooking, which was utilizing all that creativity just like Hayama utilizes spices.


----------



## Ender (Jan 26, 2015)

I actually accept this reasoning. And it's true, Souma doesn't have a style of his own, it's his dad's style that he's always used because his dad didn't teach anything, he just learned from observing. I look forward to Souma's growth from this


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 26, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> I don't see how you can't apply the judges reasoning to any of the three. That was just retarded.
> 
> *Why not just say that the dude was better period ?*



Agreed. Using the "speciality" as the reason for Hayama's victory is just BS.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 26, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> I actually accept this reasoning. And it's true, Souma doesn't have a style of his own, it's his dad's style that he's always used because his dad didn't think anything, he just learned from observing. I look forward to Souma's growth from this



He needs to start cooking for the people he loves, that is what is going to help him become better.


----------



## yo586 (Jan 26, 2015)

Typhon said:


> I know that the flashback made it obvious, but I liked the flashback itself.
> 
> I didn't really get the whole "Hayama found his own way of cooking" because, to me atleast, Souma already had a way of cooking, which was utilizing all that creativity just like Hayama utilizes spices.





-Ender- said:


> I actually accept this reasoning. And it's true, Souma doesn't have a style of his own, it's his dad's style that he's always used because his dad didn't think anything, he just learned from observing. I look forward to Souma's growth from this



I liked the flashback too. I was salty too that Hayama won when I read the spoiler, but somehow the presentation this chapter made it a little more palatable. I guess I'm a sucker for sentimental backstories.

And in regards to the judges decision: it makes sense to me. I just watched the documentary Three Stars about the top restaurants in the world, and this reasoning was present there too. That there is a distinctive style to a chef's cooking, similar to an author's voice. One chef went so far as to say "we are all striving to find the perfect perfume, that matches who we are." Souma and Kurokiba have that, but not the same degree as Hayama. I think Souma's ingenuity will make him the better chef in the long run, but right now Hayama has a lock on his technique/style.

I like also how this sets up Souma to begin to explore more what his personal style is. Seems like it sets a good stage for future development.


----------



## Space (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't know... this personal cooking style as a means to judge this finale doesn't feel right to me. With that logic, the match against Alice should've won by Alice, but instead they looked into the theme in that match. Souma won because he excelled in building an original bentou.

However, in this finale, they didn't even mention the 3 themes anymore, but went on to talk about originality, taste and distinctive style. Souma's style has always been using cheap/any ingredients and turn it into a gourmet dish using all kinds of tricks. How can something like that be evolved into something Hayama has?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 26, 2015)

It's nice to see that what souma's dad stated in the very first chapter is being applied now.

Souma if you want to go to the top it's time to leave all the side bitches like megumi and nikumi be and focus on dat erina putang.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 26, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> I don't know... this personal cooking style as a means to judge this finale doesn't feel right to me. With that logic, the match against Alice should've won by Alice, but instead they looked into the theme in that match. Souma won because he excelled in building an original bentou.
> 
> However, in this finale, they didn't even mention the 3 themes anymore, but went on to talk about originality, taste and distinctive style. Souma's style has always been using cheap/any ingredients and turn it into a gourmet dish using all kinds of tricks. How can something like that be evolved into something Hayama has?



They said the dishes were near equal and they decided to award the win to the one with the mst personalized style. It makes sense, not every other round was necessarily that close nor was the leading factor specialty.

Like let's say the judges have something like this in mind:

score for taste
score for creativity
score for use of theme
score for specialty

In the final round the difference came from the last category but in the match with Alice it may have come from the use of theme category.




> So his specialty is only as good as the other two regular dishes... which grants him the win. Okay...



By specialty they mean personal style not that this is his best and most special dish. This is also different than just coming up with something creative as just coming up with something out of left field doesn't mean that it is unique and personal to that chef.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 26, 2015)

Still salty about his lost, but whatever.
Fuck.
Should have put that flashback earlier in the arc though, like before the finals started.


----------



## Space (Jan 26, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> They said the dishes were near equal and they decided to award the win to the one with the mst personalized style. It makes sense, not every other round was necessarily that close nor was the leading factor specialty.
> 
> Like let's say the judges have something like this in mind:
> 
> ...



I reread the chapter and this is what they said

Cooking skills - all equal
Judging of ingredients - hayama and ryu are better
Creativity - souma
Flavor - all equal
Specialty - hayama

My point is that they didn't talk about the 3 themes (only the handling of the pike was mentioned) which souma nailed while the other 2 didn't. If they did, souma would be the winner imo. The fact that the final is held in the evening isn't mentioned anymore, which souma foreshadowed as an important factor.
I understand this isn't real life judging and that this type of twists may be needed for the story/plot/mc to develop. I'm not even complaining here that souma lost, just ranting about the ruling. The manga hasn't become any less enjoyable for me.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> My point is that they didn't talk about the 3 themes (only the handling of the pike was mentioned) which souma nailed while the other 2 didn't. If they did, souma would be the winner imo. The fact that the final is held in the evening isn't mentioned anymore, which souma foreshadowed as an important factor.



Due to the fact that it isn't mentioned we can assume that, like in the other factors, they were judged equals. No reason to spell out every detail they were being judged on if the point is that they are evenly matched.


----------



## Azula (Jan 27, 2015)

what was that


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jan 27, 2015)

JesusBaby said:


> Souma lost because his dishes are his father's specialties, not Souma's.
> Up to this point, most of Souma's dishes are  based on what he cooked in his father's kitchen and direction.
> With this loss, he inches away from his fathers style and becomes distinctive for his own.
> It's one of the reasons why his father encouraged him to go to the school, to find his own cooking.



Yep, I remebered this too when I read the part where Souma stated "...my own cooking". It does make sense. Wanted Souma to win tho.

And the flashback was likely there for the purpose of saying that Hayama was going to win... It didn't kill any tension, the flashback was the answer, the structure of the chapter and announcement of the winner were just different, can't really say it was bad at all.



Kira Yamato said:


> Killed any tension by giving his whole backstory before the winner announcement.



Read above.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 28, 2015)

Nevertheless, now I'm looking more forward to Souma's development :33 I wonder how he's gonna find his very own cooking specialty and how his path following his father's steps will diverge and lead him to his own paaaaath.


----------



## Virys (Jan 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



104 New "Jewel"

We begin with Akira's victory pose, Souma and Ryou bitter, and the audience in awe only to burst in cheers a few seconds later.

Jun congratulates Akira while crying and starts complaining at him for brushing it away cooly...Only to be embraced by him a few seconds later.
Everyone's in shock for the hug, and when Akira notices what he did he stops.
Yuuki watches that with some interested/teasing eyes.

We get a small flashback to why Akira had the cinammon at the beginning of the election (Jun gave it to him).

Gin understands the true reasons for Akira's expression after the semifinals and starts worrying about something.

Ryou is so pissed of no one dares get close to him.
Alice comes in and starts hitting his back in anger(more like pouting) at him losing
Ryou snaps at her, and Alice tells him they're breaking off their relationship until Ryou apologizes.

Gin congratulates Akira and tells him to be careful as a talent to big can bear its fangs at its owner.

Souma and Ryou kinda force Akira to make some carpaccio for them too.
They eat it and have a small somewhat friendly/rival-ish talk.
Gin even says they're going to become quite an interesting trio.
Leonora says that's alligned with Tootsuki's ideals (while comforting Alice)

Senzaemon says a new jewel was born that day.

The award ceremony begins.

The polar star gang (+Ikumi) is going to party but Souma gets a call from Jouichirou
Jouichirou makes fun of Souma losing after Souma hesitates to tell him the results.
Souma tells him he didn't lost only due to Akira's skill but because there was some kind of tenacity on Akira's dish.
He also talks about how he's glad he went away from Yukihira because that let him notice many things and that what he's going to do know is find his own unique cooking because if he doesn't it wouldn't make sense for Souma to succeed Yukihira.
Jouichirou tells him that's just fine and finishes the call.

We then get a monologue from Jouichirou.
He's glad one of Souma's peers finally blew off what Souma was until then.
He also talks about how meetings are the only way a cook can move forward.
He then says that facing the dish alone will only reflect your same unchanging self.
This last phrase is on top of a page where we can see Erina looking at Souma, Megumi, and Ikumi from the window.

The End, we get a new arc next week.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2015)

Seems like it will be a relaxed nice arc ending.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

> Ryou snaps at her, and Alice tells him they're breaking off their relationship until Ryou apologizes.


Wat?



> This last phrase is on top of a page where we can see Erina looking at Souma, Megumi, and Ikumi from the window.


And so it begins.


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2015)

the waifu hunt?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

We're gonna have a triple threat no holds barred match guys, with souma as the referee.


----------



## Virys (Jan 30, 2015)

Chinese Chapter 62


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 30, 2015)

I find the jun x hayama moment pretty disturbing considering she's like mid-thirties and he's barely 16 and she pretty much raised him.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 30, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> the waifu hunt?



In the end we all know erina's going to be the one.


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2015)

ugh the hell is up with mangabird. they need to fix that site. so many damn ads and won't load on my browser anymore. they forced me to use IE ....


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 30, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> ugh the hell is up with mangabird. they need to fix that site. so many damn ads and won't load on my browser anymore. they forced me to use IE ....



I just have pacience and wait for it to be released somewhere else.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 30, 2015)

I expect to see those two at a polar star party soon.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 30, 2015)

looks so good chapter.. cant wait for the scan.



Vongola King said:


> I find the jun x hayama moment pretty disturbing considering she's like mid-thirties and he's barely 16 and she pretty much raised him.



erhm MILFS are the best


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> I find the jun x hayama moment pretty disturbing considering she's like mid-thirties and he's barely 16 and she pretty much raised him.



Why?

1.- There are a ton of guys in the real world that like women more than 10 years older than them plus she doesn?t even look like she is that age.

2.- Even if she raised him, he seemed old enough not to consider her his mother or anything despite her raising him.


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2015)

he seemed to be 8/9 when Jun found him, IDK if they actually stated what age he was. Plus with her personality and small size, he probably never saw her as a mother figure


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jan 30, 2015)

Erina seems to be incredibly lonely. The images seem to reflect that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2015)

Soon The Joker will make her smile...or at least he should.


----------



## Virys (Jan 31, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> ugh the hell is up with mangabird. they need to fix that site. so many damn ads and won't load on my browser anymore. they forced me to use IE ....


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> he seemed to be 8/9 when Jun found him, IDK if they actually stated what age he was. Plus with her personality and small size, he probably never saw her as a mother figure



Yup pretty much this. She doesn't look like a mother at all, instead she looks like a younger sister that you'd want to protect.
And if he is into i*c*st then it's no wonder he likes her.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 31, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Why?
> 
> 1.- There are a ton of guys in the real world that like women more than 10 years older than them plus she doesn?t even look like she is that age.
> 
> 2.- Even if she raised him, he seemed old enough not to consider her his mother or anything despite her raising him.



Because he's a minor and she's in her thirties and she is his legal guardian who raised him for like half his life. You can't honestly say there's nothing wrong with this picture, right?


In the real world she'd get a ticket straight to jail if anything actually happened between them.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Because he's a minor and she's in her thirties and she is his legal guardian who raised him for like half his life. You can't honestly say there's nothing wrong with this picture, right?
> 
> 
> In the real world she'd get a ticket straight to jail if anything actually happened between them.



Give it a couple more years then it's legal.


----------



## Jirou (Jan 31, 2015)

I found that little Jun-Hayama moment cute tho :33


----------



## Ender (Jan 31, 2015)

it's canon just like SoumaxErina


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 31, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Because he's a minor and she's in her thirties and she is his legal guardian who raised him for like half his life. You can't honestly say there's nothing wrong with this picture, right?
> 
> 
> In the real world she'd get a ticket straight to jail if anything actually happened between them.



Talk for yourself. In my country this is legal, and so is in many others.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2015)

plus if Hayama wants it, he just doesn?t talk and that?s it. That?s how real world works too.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm actually rooting for Hayama x Jun


----------



## Typhon (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems like a pretty awesome chapter to me. Don't agree with things like tenacity affecting the dishes. Just wanting to win the most has never been enough in any competition.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2015)

Hayama x Jun? Like this fandom needed anymore shipping bait.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 31, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Because he's a minor and she's in her thirties and she is his legal guardian who raised him for like half his life. You can't honestly say there's nothing wrong with this picture, right?
> 
> 
> In the real world she'd get a ticket straight to jail if anything actually happened between them.



[YOUTUBE]WE5r3rF16Y4[/YOUTUBE]

 nope nope.

lucky boy /jelly


----------



## Jirou (Jan 31, 2015)

Age doesn't matter when it comes to love


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 1, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Just wanting to win the most has never been enough in any competition.



*Sometimes* it's actually a deciding factor though.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 2, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Jirou (Feb 2, 2015)

hussamb said:


> Link removed


ULTIMATE SOLE LOSER FTW


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2015)

Didn?t remember that...and that badass panel of Souma.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2015)

Someone dumped the VIZ scan.

Souma's "MAKE. IT. FOR. ME."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2015)

lol those three as a group are quite hilarious, the arrogant(hayama), the easy angered(kurokiba) and the troll(souma).

Chapter got me laughing through it.


----------



## Ender (Feb 2, 2015)

that was a good chap. I like Jou's point at the end, it's very valid and makes me glad Souma lost. I'm now looking forward to the growth


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope we get to see those three together often, they're hilarious together


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 3, 2015)

Hayama hugging Jun was pretty nice. Good to see he has personality beyond being smug. Oh as it turns out he was just fronting and was actually pretty desperate.

Souma finally got himself so proper rivals. And they are hilarious together.

The power pyramid raveled! It's... exactly as we knew it was.

Interesting point about chefs growing by clashing with their rivals. Erina seems rather confused by the whole thing - not really surprising as she was unrivaled all her life. This chapter seems to suggest she should open up more to others, I think we can expect more of her in the next arc.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 4, 2015)

I rooted for Souma to win but in the end I think it's better this way. He established himself as one of the top first years and can believably develop into one of the school's finest but it's not like he keeps winning all the time.

Really looking forward to the next arc now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, this chapter actually ended up being funnier than expected. Both Kurokiba and Souma are understandably frustrated with the result and it would only make sense that they want to try the dish in the future. More Kurokiba would be welcome but gets neutralized with Hayama being apart of this "trio". Though it would be interesting to see them all in the Elite Ten in later years.

Anyway, enough of this arc. Need more Souma and Nakiri family (preferably Erina) interactions please.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2015)

At least we should get a lot of interpersonal and slice of life chapters now.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The 1st years are being sent to real restaurants as trainees in groups of 2. Soma gets paired up with... Hisako.

The restaurant they are sent to has a very low status, with customers angrily leaving without even finishing their meals.




What better way to start the new arc


----------



## Space (Feb 5, 2015)

New arc sounds like fun.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The author is probably inspired by Gordon Ramsay's Nightmare Kitchen.


----------



## Virys (Feb 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



105 Stagiaire

After the election, Nikumi starts frequenting the polar star dorm and polishes herself with the dorm members.

Souma and Kurokiba start frequenting the Shiomi seminar to look for what they lack.

The first years are being sent as trainees(stagiaire) to actual restaurants, those places only accepted them due to their trust in Tootsuki and if the students tarnish the restaurants' names they can even be expelled. (Jun almost got expelled for being clumsy)

The conditions depend on where they are sent and Souma is sent in a pair with Hishoko.

The place they're sent was an unexpectedly small western restaurant were the customers left without eating in rage.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2015)

seems like fun, is this the true beginning of Souma?s Harem?


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2015)

nah, I don't want that groupie for his harem :/ the Tsundere spot is already filled with Erina/Nikumi.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2015)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! I'm getting pretty excited about the direction this is headed in.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma, this is your chance to get more info on Erina. Get through Hishoko's cool exterior through this restaurant experience and get one step closer to Erina herself.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well this is interesting. Hisako is one of few people that is actually close to Erina. If Souma manages to win her over she could serve as an excellent wingman.


Also, this is an excellent occasion for him to learn more about Nakiri. He made it his goal to satisfy her, but I don't think he even knows why she has a beef with him.

This could be interesting.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 5, 2015)

This manga is awesome. We just ended a really nice arc and are already moving to an even better arc.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 6, 2015)

Chinese scan


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 6, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? Why would she be wingman? She will be part of Soma's harem.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 6, 2015)

hussamb said:


> Chinese scan



This is going to be so fucking awesome


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 6, 2015)

I like where this is heading.


----------



## Jirou (Feb 6, 2015)

Another interesting arc coming our way~


----------



## Succubus (Feb 6, 2015)

+1 harem up for Souma


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 6, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> What? Why would she be wingman? She will be part of Soma's harem.



But she's already Erina's uke.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2015)

yea I don't want her in Souma's harem.  She's in Erina's harem


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2015)

We all know she is bi and when Soma and Erina get bored, she will be the one to start the threesome


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

It's taking ages considering how important she was made out to be as a character, but Souma is slowly and surely weaseling his way into Erina's life


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2015)

Unless Tadokoro and Nikumi cockblocks him


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 6, 2015)

Make no mistakes, it's not that Erina will end up in Souma's harem, it's he who will end up in hers. 




luffy no haki said:


> Unless Tadokoro and Nikumi cockblocks him



Souma only interested in #1.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 6, 2015)

Number 1 meat


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 6, 2015)

#1 meat is nikumi though.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 6, 2015)

Am I the only one here hoping for a Nikumi x Souma ending? I love that girl.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

Brown girls never win


----------



## Succubus (Feb 6, 2015)

obviously its going to be Souma x Erina. such a clich?.



Zaru said:


> Brown girls never win



QFT :/


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 6, 2015)

They will have a shokugeki for him


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2015)

I bet she will end with the guy from the club she is in


----------



## Detective (Feb 6, 2015)

Souma gonna end up with a buffet line of ladies.

Erina dat main course


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 6, 2015)

Bikko said:


> *obviously its going to be Souma x Erina. such a clich?.*
> 
> 
> 
> QFT :/



But people said the same thing to Nardo and Sakura in the past...


----------



## Succubus (Feb 7, 2015)

Very different. 

Sakura's love towards sasuke in the first place.

Souma x Erina relationship is similar to Taiga x Ryuji from Toradora!


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 7, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> #1 meat is nikumi though.



So naturally she'd be the main course.

Megumi is his entree and Erina is the sweet dessert at the end.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 7, 2015)

Bikko said:


> Very different.
> 
> Sakura's love towards sasuke in the first place.
> 
> Souma x Erina relationship is similar to *Taiga x Ryuji from Toradora!*



Definitely not. You're pushing it.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 7, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Definitely not. You're pushing it.



Elaborate:? Sakura is not tsundere. Tsuntsun towards Naruto & deredere towards Sasuke.. basically shes a slut.


----------



## Space (Feb 7, 2015)

Bikko said:


> Elaborate:? Sakura is not tsundere. Tsuntsun towards Naruto & deredere towards Sasuke.. basically shes a slut.



From tsundere to slut... well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> But people said the same thing to Nardo and Sakura in the past...



I'm sorry, but the first chapter clearly implied erina to be that girl he'll want to cook everything. And then there was that one-shot with the two.

Souma x erina at EoS is basically a canon fact.


----------



## Jirou (Feb 8, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> They will have a shokugeki for him


The one who will give Souma the most erotic foodgasm would win :ho


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 9, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> They will have a shokugeki for him



That'd be pretty funny, but it'd be just a culinary equivalent of Erina beating them black and blue, wouldn't it? Not something you'd call a fair fight.


----------



## OS (Feb 10, 2015)

i think I might be interested again. New girl and no boring competitions.  Focusing more on the characters getting better is probably the best route to take for this series. I remember loving watching megumi get better but then she disappeared after her moment.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2015)

it'll be interesting to see the other students as well, not just Souma and  Hishoko


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Chapter is out at  And this middle left panel is sooo funny xD



Hah Souma and Kurokiba really are bitter about the results. I can't blame them I'd be bitter as fuck too.

I have to wonder if Nikumi ever switches to the Polar Star dorm later on or if she is going to be eternally bound to help the Don RS throughout this story. She seems like a good addition there.

Hisako needs to drop the act. Souma almost won the whole damn thing and yet this chick still has the audacity to act like this. Well, she will hopefully warm up along the way and this restaurant wasn't quite what I thought it would be.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 11, 2015)

Hishoko will drop the act at the end of this arc and make Erina-sama reconsider her feelings about Souma.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 11, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Hishoko will drop the act at the end of this arc and make Erina-sama reconsider her feelings about Souma.



So you don't like Souma right? Am I free to go for him?


----------



## Virys (Feb 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



テレビはMBSアニメイズム枠
Gレコかファフナーのどっちの後継かは書いてない

本編　問題の多い繁忙店(扉画：ソーマジンガーを操る金田秘書子う太郎)

件の店は元々地元の客だけで成り立ってるような小規模だった
??はずが、最寄り駅に新幹線が止まるようになってから客層が一変
まるでハヤテがバイトに入った時の喫茶どんぐり状態
現場で場数を踏んできたソーマの指示で何とかトラブルなく今日を終えたが

　彼らはまだ知らない　本当に試されるのはこれからなのだ――――


Soma will be aired on MBS' Animeism block
It didn't mention whether Soma will replace Gundam Reconquista or Fafner

Main Story "A Busy Restaurant with Many Problems" (The image portrays Soma-zinger(?) being controlled by Kaneda Hishoko-utarou(?)) [idk what that's supposed to be a reference of]

The restaurant was originally a small scale business whose only clients were the local people.
...Or that's how it was supposed to be, until the shinkansen started stopping on the nearby station and the type of customers changed radically.
The situation is just like when Hayate began to work in the cafe. [I guess this is a reference to Hayate no Gotoku from the bareshi]
Souma makes use of his experience in his restaurant and somehow manages to end the day without further trouble.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2015)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hishoko


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if this will focus exclusively on Souma and Hisako misadventures or will we get a glimpse of what other's are doing?


----------



## Virys (Feb 13, 2015)

Chinese Chapter 25 BONUS!


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2015)

Virys said:


> Chinese Chapter 25 BONUS!



She will fall for Souma by the end of the Arc for sure xD
And all those embarassed pannels were so cute as well .
I'm starting to like Hishoko


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2015)

This is good for her. She's growing out of Erina's shadow. I didn't like that aspect of her character.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> This is good for her. She's growing out of Erina's shadow. I didn't like that aspect of her character.



One day Erina will be the last woman struggling to not be part of Souma's harem. And then she will give up.


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2015)

she'll be the secret queen of the harem


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2015)

I can just imagine the ending of this story to be Souma already grown up and owning his own restaurant and then all the girls showing up one after another as regular costumers and having foodgams all over the place.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2015)

They prefer his food than his D...


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 14, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> They prefer his food than his D...



It will be the other way around soon. Putting the right spice on food isn't the only thing about spices Souma is learning from Hayama


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> It will be the other way around soon. Putting the right spice on food isn't the only thing about spices Souma is learning from Hayama



Sounds like a plot for a possible doujinshi.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 14, 2015)

Put spice on the D.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 14, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I can just imagine the ending of this story to be Souma already grown up and owning his own restaurant and then all the girls showing up one after another as regular costumers and having foodgams all over the place.



More like, he'll be the chef and the girls his "employees"


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Sounds like a plot for a possible doujinshi.



I'm really surprised there's not more porn for this manga though.

An entire manga about people having orgasmic reactions about stuff they put in their mouths, drawn by a former porn artist, and there's barely any "proper fan material" if you catch my drift


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 14, 2015)

Is she reading _Harem Time_?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 14, 2015)

Tosh needs to make some doujinshis already.


----------



## Ender (Feb 17, 2015)

gah  getting impatient. wanna know what happens


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 17, 2015)

There are already a couple of quality SnS doujins out there. (Art wise, at least)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 18, 2015)

Chapter 106 is out.


----------



## Space (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice chapter, especially the last ominous panel. I can't even guess what it means.
Not sure what I think of Hisako's character.. she acts like a total alpha but has completely submitted herself to Erina. Guess she literally needs some character development.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> Nice chapter, especially the last ominous panel. I can't even guess what it means.
> Not sure what I think of Hisako's character.. she acts like a total alpha but has completely submitted herself to Erina. Guess she literally needs some character development.



I have a feeling by the end of this arc she will be a lot better peprsonality-wise. Now that last page also left me curious...
Arghh waiting for another chapter really sucks.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2015)

Hisako would be pretty cute if she could cut down on the bitchiness. She also needs to stop with this faux superiority she has going on. She has skills but she needs to properly step out Erina's shadow and also recognize just because she did well during class exercises it won't always simulate the chaos in the field.

I'm wondering how this second stage of the stagiaire is going to go and will Souma breeze through it or be properly challenged?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2015)

That poor restaurant is going to keep getting obliterated once the trainees leave though


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2015)

Her personality needs a lot of work. Hopefully this arc will help with that. Good chap otherwise


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 18, 2015)

Hisako and Souma-bot were hilarious.

Hisako is way too hard on herself, Erina doesn't even care that she lost.  Well it seems she's heading in the right direction.


They need to leave visible results, so they'll need more fundamental change to the restaurant is working. Just relying on their superior skills is just temporary patch that will obviously stop working once they'll leave. Finding a more permanent solution will be the real challenge.

Now, I'd like to get a peek in how other's are doing. Could be interesting.


----------



## Space (Feb 18, 2015)

Perhaps they can change their restaurant formula to buffet style. It solves all the problems they're dealing with plus they'll get more time to prepare good quality food.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> Perhaps they can change their restaurant formula to buffet style. It solves all the problems they're dealing with plus they'll get more time to prepare good quality food.



That makes perfect sense
Which is why it won't happen


----------



## Space (Feb 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That makes perfect sense
> Which is why it won't happen



Hmm... too easy? I kinda can see it happen. The place has a very steady flow of customers (it's even somewhat predictable) so the freshness of the dishes can be guaranteed to a certain degree. Make it a fixed price all inclusive and they can even lay off a few staff members. For a better pricing model they can use the sushi bar model, which is every color of a plate stands for a certain price.


----------



## Ender (Feb 18, 2015)

It makes sense but it's also more expensive I think, so if there's a budget, it would have to be within it.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _107:_ 



Seems like Megumi & Erina got paired up for the Stagiaire. 





Edit: Spoiler pic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



g


----------



## Ender (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh that's awesome. if there's anyone who can make her humble it's Megumi


----------



## Virys (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## The_Evil (Feb 19, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's awesome. if there's anyone who can make her humble it's Megumi




*Spoiler*: __ 



By crying and trembling?

Anyway, more spoilers:



> >they get paired up to work in a French restaurant
> >they are told to wash the dishes
> >Erina flat out refuses
> >she's running the whole show a few days later
> ...


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Megumi/Erina situation could be interesting, but I don't know if the author will go into depth on that one. Poor Megumi, being paired with the ice bitch.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 19, 2015)

Would be funny if by the end of this arc Hisako also started hanging out with Polar Star Dormitory and just leave Erina aside.
Ikumi left Erina before, and  now would be Hisako. Soon that girl would be all by herself watching her former "friends" ditch her and having fun with Souma and company.


----------



## Azula (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes Hisako, keep up and join the Polar star girl squad.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Ender (Feb 20, 2015)

oh snap, Souma looks serious. That can't be good...and why do I feel Erina is going about it the wrong way :/


----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2015)

why is alice so perfect?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> oh snap, Souma looks serious. That can't be good...and why do I feel Erina is going about it the wrong way :/



Because she is, she is just getting cocky ina place where she is supposed to be the trainee...probably she?ll still pass because things seem smoothly with her on charge.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 20, 2015)

think those shady dude and girl work for the glasses guy. The one with glasses that was behind Subaru in the election arc.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Erina remembers Megumi, which it surprised Megumi. Megumi washes the plates alone while Erina running the whole show.

The female examiner surprised with Erina's ability as she already figured the purpose of the exam. She also said that the place that Soma works is rather problematic area and wonder whether Soma will realize the true purpose of the exam.

As for Hisako and Soma, Hisako was happy with the restaurant and going to try her best for the restaurant until the deadline, but Soma disagreed with her because Soma believed that the current restaurant need to be changed or else it will doom. He told Hisako that this current restaurant is not suitable for her.


----------



## Typhon (Feb 20, 2015)

How... how is Erina even allowed to do something like that? I don't care if she gets results. She shouldn't be allowed to just usurp the throne like that, especially when she's supposed to be getting real world experience, which means working under someone. I need dialogue to understand why this guy is allowing this to happen.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2015)

As if the recent Nakiris ever had to work under someone "in the real world"


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 20, 2015)

Running the whole restaurant _is_ the real world experience for Erina. That's the kind of thing she's going to do after finishing school, not dish-washing. That's good for peons.


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 20, 2015)

Typhon said:


> How... how is Erina even allowed to do something like that? I don't care if she gets results. She shouldn't be allowed to just usurp the throne like that, especially when she's supposed to be getting real world experience, which means working under someone. I need dialogue to understand why this guy is allowing this to happen.


I think the hidden point is to usurp the throne


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2015)

OmniOmega said:


> I think the hidden point is to usurp the throne



Yup, just like Souma and Hisako will have to do.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 20, 2015)

Does that mean that Megumi going to fail, since she went and obediently took the lowest position?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 20, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Does that mean that Megumi going to fail, since she went and obediently took the lowest position?



Or maybe she will be the cause for Erina to stop being so rigid over other workers and contribute to a better leadership.
In my opinion when they made this challenge they already knew Erina would be the first to do this, and reason Megumi is there is to see if she will be able to overcome that strict thinking of her.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 24, 2015)

Chapter 107 ->


----------



## hussamb (Feb 24, 2015)

it seems that soma is going to make the manue smaller


----------



## Rax (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I'm a few chapters behind.

Status report on what's going on?


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 24, 2015)

Rax said:


> I think I'm a few chapters behind.
> 
> Status report on what's going on?



Hisako is currently in the process of joining Souma's Harem.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 24, 2015)

Erina as always steals any chapter she's in. The way she pwned that rude chef and took control of the restaurant was really awesome. That show him for trying to use students as free work force.

So Tootsuki actually sends officials to monitor their progress? Erina already figured out the meaning of the test. I guess no matter how well Souma does she will always be step ahead of him.

Getting paired with Erina could spell trouble for Megumi. This test it's all about visible results and it will be hard for her to provide some when Erina is there being cooking genius and stuff. Hard to make contributions to that. 

Meanwhile at Souma's front, he questions Hisako's about where she wants to be. I get feeling we might soon get some character development from her.

The question remains will Souma and Hisako be able to figure out the meaning of visible results in time, before the week's ends?


----------



## Rax (Feb 24, 2015)

Zabuza gave the most important info


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

ch 107 @ casanova

that second pairing  

I sense some progress on the erina x soma front 

edit: well some time in the future soon lol. chapter was sorta funny but not too much happening. lookin forward to whatever megumi is gonna do, cause sure ads hell she will do something worthwhile next chaps ...


----------



## Lavender (Feb 26, 2015)

One thing I have wondered....


Has anyone around here actually tried making one of the dishes in the manga?


If so...which one was it, and did it taste good? 


Because I would fucking kill to test me that Kofta Kebab Burger. Holy Jesus.





Oh, and after seeing Akira fucking slay, I wanted to try some spicing of my own.

I put some (red) paprika powder, some citrus powder and some pizza spices (oregano, and two other things i dont know the name of) on this veal schnitzel....or it might've been pork. Dont remember.

Anyways, and then I poured some Mirin onto it.

And put it in two freshly (bought) buns. 



It....Like, it wasnt ''Gourmet food''....but It wasnt half bad. Was...sweet...yet strong, somewhat. 

I'm glad I gave this manga a chance. One of my current favorites, and I'm glad it has made me so interested in cooking (which I wasnt before).


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

im a decent cook but not versed in japanese cuisine havent tried any of these yet. is an interesting idea. in any case your post made me realize I paid far more attention to foodgasms then recipe ideas


----------



## Space (Feb 26, 2015)

I only tried the dish soma made in his shokugeki against nikumi, the beef with onions dish. Was pretty nice


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

nikumi 

best appetizer for meat eva


----------



## Lavender (Feb 26, 2015)

I'am an TadoSouma shipper myself, but aye, Nikumi for best girl. I have to agree on that.



*God Bless America*.  




Isn't one of the reasons Saeki-bro can draw food so good because he has a friend that is an real professional cook and he like, sought him out to be an ''assistant'' of sorts for the manga. He comes up with the dishes, Saeki draws them.


I've heard THAT is why his recipe descriptions and the visuals of the dishes are so on-point.  

Haven gotten it confirmed (since I havent asked nobody), but it wouldnt surprise me if it's true.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 26, 2015)

The best dish in the manga is the Nakiri sandwich. You need Erina, Alice and some butter. Eat up.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 26, 2015)

spoilers are out, as I predict last week, soma asked the menu to be reduced


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> The best dish in the manga is the Nakiri sandwich. You need Erina, Alice and some butter. Eat up.



Lacking alice?s mom in the ingredients.


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2015)

she's the condiment


----------



## Succubus (Feb 26, 2015)

Nikumi > Alice >>> Hisoka > Erina >>>>> Megumi


----------



## Rax (Feb 26, 2015)

That's a nice cover 

I hear she loves meat


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2015)

haegar said:


> ch 107 @ casanova
> 
> that second pairing
> 
> ...



Alright, so it is as I was suspecting. The students likely have to improve the restaurants they work in by the time they leave or they probably fail the stagiaire period. Erina already got that on the first day and Souma seems to understand that instinctively. 

Once again, Hisako is a step behind and its a good thing Souma inquired about what it is she wants to do. She has talent but she seems to get complacent once she finds her comfort zone rather than pushing her limits. The fact she was just willing to go with the flow of the restaurant is evidence of that. She is lucky she got paired with Souma who has figured it our rather than some scrub who has no insight.


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

what Erina hasnt entirely gotten yet I think is that improving on the recipes already in use and optimizing kitchen performance alone won't cut it in terms of the assignment.

inb4 Megumi is the one to create the new trademark dish or setting a new style derrived from her carrying attitude


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 26, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Lacking alice?s mom in the ingredients.



She's in Nakiri sandwich deluxe.  



Anyway, I hope that the story will use this occasion to give Megumi some development. There's lot she could learn from Erina,  as it is her current attitude will lead her nowhere in the world of cooking.


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

i think erina is gonna learn more from megumi than vice versa 

srsly, bitch is hot but shes a fuckin robot, she gotta warm up a bit heart n soul wise, megumi got that covered


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 26, 2015)

Really, Erina took over the kitchen and improved it in like a day, while Megumi is stuck on washing duty, all because she's too meek to ask for a better assignment.

One of them needs to change her attitude and learn from the other if she wants to amount to anything, and it clearly isn't Erina.


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

You are missing the point. Erina is doing great at what she is doing but its not 100% of the assignment.

Megumi is always slow to warm up but given what we have seen in the tournament she WILL get rolling eventually, she knows she has to and is already pondering what SHE, individually, can contribute.

 My opinion is in the end Erina will get more out of whatever Megumi will come up with than vice versa. Erina basically eliminated sloppiness and made herself the kitchen chef. She has made slight improvements to the chefs own dishes, the customers notice those right away, granted, but this is not *leaving a visible impact*, nor is shocking/scaring the kitchen personal into perfecting workflow. Neither of this will neccessarily remain 2 weeks after she is gone again as an impact felt by the customers/judges.

Those things are important to Megumi to pick up TO SOME EXTENT, given she is lacking in them, but she can do that anytime, anywhere at Totsuki. There are things Erina can learn from Megumi she wont learn anywhere else.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 26, 2015)

I honestly have no idea where do get that Erina is missing something, when an examiner outright stated that she got the point of the assignment perfectly. If there was something she was missing that would be the point to foreshadow it, but nothing of the sort happened. 

Erina created visible results by improving the work flow, and teaching the staff on how to improve the dishes. There's no reason to think those won't be lasting changes - a high class restaurant can't exactly go back to lower standard of cooking if wants to keep it's reputation. And the staff looked pretty chirpy working under Erina. 

Megumi problem always was that she's not assertive enough to make full use of her talents. And assertiveness is not exactly something they teach at school.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks it will be Erina who will have to change and it will be because of Megumi influence? this behaviour is so natural for Erina it's not really a challenge at all and that is what I think it's wrong.


----------



## haegar (Feb 26, 2015)

erina is justdoing her usual thing indeed. of all the notable talents of totsuki she has been showing the most static, least developing and evolving cooking. she is living of the skill level she had from the getgo. I tire of her ice queen attitude and am looking forward to the moment she gonna hit a wall, and ill be dissapoint if she doesnt.

 I dont give a crap about what the examiner said, she is fuflfiling the bare minimum requirements by doing her usual routine, not by using this assignment to further her own growth. I bet you we will see Erina taking something valuable out of Megumi's way of doing things within the next 4 chapters for sure and if not that then at least we will see Erina realizing that Megumi has something she herself lacks.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 26, 2015)

haegar said:


> Erina taking something valuable out of Megumi's way of doing things within the next 4 chapters for sure and if not that then at least we will see Erina realizing that Megumi has something she herself lacks.



This is prety much what I'm expecting to happen.


----------



## Space (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Megumi hasn't been just washing dishes the past few days. She definitely did way more than that, which I think is critical for the results they achieved. It's just that Erina is so full of herself she didn't even know she'd have failed if it wasn't for Megumi. Just my little prediction.

Also, I'm still holding on to the buffet idea for Soma/Hisako place.


----------



## Typhon (Feb 26, 2015)

Still can't believe Head Chef gave in. "Give me a position that reflects my abilities" my ass. 

All I care for at this point is what Megumi will do. I'm all for her challenging Erina's "authority" and creating a signature dish for the restaurant that not even Erina herself could come up with.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 27, 2015)

Will just copy and paste my other post on BA here:

Erina is still being the 'bitch' she is. However, you can't argue against the progress she has made for the restaurant though. That's some serious managerial and administrative skills she is displaying. 

What I find interesting is that the restaurant that Erina and Megumi are in have very few customers as opposed to Souma's and Hishoko's (I'm calling her that until she officially joins Souma's harem). I wonder if Megumi's role is to bring in a new demographic of customers. I quite enjoyed Megumi's mental paradise and how she resorted to writing a letter to Souma as a sense of relief. I thought that was pretty funny. I'm sure the shippers of Souma and Megumi are jumping with joy at the moment. 

I'm calling it. In the span of a few days, both Souma and Hishoko are going to revolutionize the restaurant and go further than what the owner dreams of restoring it to be. I think the key lies in with their discussion of menus. The restaurant does have indeed quite a large menu yet it doesn't seem to be attracting enough customers of various demographics, which is what the owner wants it to be. I think a combination of Souma's unique recipes and Hishoko's medicinal cooking skills will bring in new kinds of customers, ones with unique tastes. This can cater to families with varying tastes within their members. When you have a family with all picky eaters, it's really hard to choose a place to eat. Perhaps Souma's and Hishoko's visible achievement is their ability to draw in various range of customers.

Another possibility is Souma is going to draw on his experience and utilise it to bolster the restaurant. Remember back in the Karaage mini arc? What I have in mind here is that he will use the 'quick menu' scheme to separate the customers apart. One that wants a 'to-go' menu and one that wants to sit in the restaurant and eat. If you recall, the restaurant has increased in activity thanks to improvement of the railway system. However, that doesn't mean every passenger who stops by has the time to sit down and eat food. We've already seen this with some of the existing customers. They complained about the lateness of the food because they were in a rush. So it's entirely possible that Souma will utilise his experience and create a 'visible achievement' here and will further evolve the restaurant. 

Looking forward to the next chapter! This arc is quite refreshing compared to the previous one, which was quite long.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2015)

Guess who just upgraded to Megane


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 27, 2015)

If Megane are the key to the visible achievement then I'll feel bad for writing all of that.


----------



## Virys (Feb 27, 2015)

Chinese Chapter 62


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Guess who just upgraded to Megane



OMG I might have just fallen in love with Hisako


----------



## Space (Feb 27, 2015)

I have no idea what just happened in the new chapter...


----------



## Ender (Feb 27, 2015)

they changed the menu and added some new stuff from the looks of it. and erina overlooked something in her quest for domination.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 27, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> they changed the menu and added some new stuff from the looks of it. and erina overlooked something in her quest for domination.



Soma and Hisako wants to reduce the restaurant's menu to reduce overload works but everyone in that restaurant objected it. So, Soma came out with another plan, the restaurant will only serve customers that made an early reservation. Not the best plan but it works because at least the unsatisfied customers won't spreading a bad rep for this restaurant for not able to serve the meals in time while the locals can enjoy it in peaceful manners.

As for Megumi, she learned that some customers love the sauce and some don't from washing the dishes. Erina was surprised that Megumi noticed that from just washing dishes. So they suggesting to put a bucket of sauce in restaurant so the customers who wants more sauces can get more on their own.


----------



## OS (Feb 27, 2015)

This just helps show that character arcs are what souma does best. That's why the tournament arc was such a failure. I hope this girl doesn't become a part of his harem though. 3 is enough.


----------



## haegar (Feb 27, 2015)

well, its a small start with the dishes but it also only took ONE chapter to happen 

as for Souma's idea, dang now im crappin myself I didnt call it cause I actually thought of precisley that, due to the train station nearby there#s gotta be a lot of regulars, and catering to those folks needs by having them pre-order what they want to be ready to be eaten in their short time window between trains is fairly evident. I was thinking rather when a regular leaves the restaurant on one day he would leave his order for the next day he returns, but pre-order via phone does it too I guess. makes me realize btw there is no new media/web2.0 advertizing geek amongst the totsuki kids, somebody could program a restaurant app that has the menu and allows for easy pre-order via smartphone from the train ...


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 27, 2015)

Souma plan is to introduce a reservatiobn system at the restaurant.

Megumi noticed that some customers like more sauce than the others so they decided to serve the sauce separetly and let the customers decide how much sauce they want. The head chef tries to shoot Megumi down but Erina backs her up so all he can do is rage impotently.

Both Souma's and Erina's group have passed.

Edit -ad


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2015)

OS said:


> This just helps show that character arcs are what souma does best. That's why the tournament arc was such a failure. I hope this girl doesn't become a part of his harem though. 3 is enough.



Nikumi and Hisako are all what Souma needs.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 27, 2015)

OS said:


> This just helps show that character arcs are what souma does best. That's why the tournament arc was such a failure. I hope this girl doesn't become a part of his harem though. 3 is enough.



Hisoka should be Soma's personal secretary. 

Hisoka, Megumi, Nikumi cooking together with him...So it is so nice to live long.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 27, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Hisoka should be Soma's personal secretary.
> 
> Hisoka, Megumi, Nikumi cooking together with him...So it is so nice to live long.



Yeah screw Erina and her cocky attitude.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 27, 2015)

Erina dominated. I think this arc will give her some good screen time too, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 28, 2015)

Epicness:


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 3, 2015)

Chapter 108 -


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2015)

Yep, defnitely liking Hisako here. Also glad Erina is  open to hear Megumi?s opinions and things she notices probably things will go a less complicated than we thought, it would have been a whole other thing if that was Souma instead of Tadokoro though.


----------



## Space (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice Hisako/Souma chapter. I like the restaurant's priority of making good food (reservations) over doing more business and are willing to lose some ad hoc customers. Megumi's input seemed a bit small in my opinion.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 3, 2015)

Hisako and Souma probably made the best duo presented in this manga so far, in  my opinion.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 3, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Hisako and Souma probably made the best duo presented in this manga so far, in  my opinion.



Best couple you mean?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 3, 2015)

as long as it is touching his opponent?


----------



## Space (Mar 3, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> as long as it is touching his opponent?



Nice! Other author/artist combo, knew something was different.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2015)

lol that head chef Erina and Megumi are dealing with is a classic guy who only cares about his own ego and not what is best for the customers.

Hisako really did have some nice development throughout this first period and she became quite a bit more likeable while working in this restaurant. Once she recognized the problem she sprung into action and tried to get everyone galvanized. Though obviously her development shouldn't stop here and should apply that to her own personal goals.

So then, I wonder what the second period will be like?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2015)

Why does the asshole French guy get his own spinoff? 

Did he beat Soma on the popularity poll or something?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 4, 2015)

What a coincidence that the voice actor that plays Kirito from SAO is going to be Souma's voice.


----------



## Space (Mar 4, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


> Why does the asshole French guy get his own spinoff?
> 
> Did he beat Soma on the popularity poll or something?



I think it's got more to do with a focus on the French cuisine since Souma's story revolves more around the Japanese cuisine.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 4, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


> Why does the asshole French guy get his own spinoff?
> 
> Did he beat Soma on the popularity poll or something?



Nah, but he DID come 5th. Pretty high up.



So people do like him when push comes to shove. I suppose It's the fact that he's the first ''antagonist'' the manga had. Nikumi was more of a...well, anti-protagonist doomed to become good guy.  

And I suppose It's also a way to show off his character development after the only promient arc he had (and could probably the only one he'll be in.)


I quite liked it to be honest. Art was a bit had to get used to, but I do like Shinomiya quite a bit and how he is sort of becoming a nicer guy in his own.....sort of way, so this was fun.

I wonder though, is every chapter gonna be about him, or is it about the other Alumni as well?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> What a coincidence that the voice actor that plays Kirito from SAO is going to be Souma's voice.



You mean the guy that does the voice for Mangaka-san, Sora in No Game no Life, Lubbock in Akame ga Kill, the guy has the voice of a pervert.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 4, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> You mean the guy that does the voice for Mangaka-san, Sora in No Game no Life, Lubbock in Akame ga Kill, the guy has the voice of a pervert.



That voice actor always plays those iconic harem roles. Hes about to play the main character Bell in DaMachi  upcoming anime. I'd lmao if he was like that in reality.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2015)

I wonder if every country in the Soma-verse has its own Megumi


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2015)

My fucking side(dishe)s


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2015)

They can't be serious with that I never saw it coming. Mimasaka Subaru taking his tracing skills to the next level. 



Punk Zebra said:


> That voice actor always plays those iconic harem roles. Hes about to play the main character Bell in DaMachi  upcoming anime. I'd lmao if he was like that in reality.



Pisses me off because its totally the wrong voice for Bell and they gave it to Matsuoka just because he is the current "harem" go to choice but I digress.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 5, 2015)

109 pics. Hisako conquered. Next target is.....?


----------



## hussamb (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Succubus (Mar 5, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> openings were already made for him



I wonder is it canon or not? I like it especially funny moments.. the rose of versailles reference made me lol'd  very clever.

reminds me of the first chapter where souma was dealing with those like land sharks



I thought that kid was holding a real gun for a sec  

<3 farcies ftw


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2015)

Hisako is just getting better chapter after chapter.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 6, 2015)

Chinese scan for 109 is out:

Here is short summary of this chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Erina and Megumi were taking ride together. Erins said to Megumi that she should have more self-confidence with herself as she was one of the 8 best chef in the Election. Erina was wondering why was she never heard or knew about Megumi as she think Megumi is very talented. Megumi doesn't have the will to reveal the fact she was a dead last, and that is the reason why Erina doesn't know her existence. Megumi brought up Soma during the conversation but quickly got shot down by Erina. Then Megumi try to change topic by asking about Hisako. Upon hearing her name, Erina broke down. It seems that she was really worried and missed Hisako.

While at other place, Soma was encouraging Hisako by telling her that she should not stay in Erina's shadow and should look forward walking together (become better chef or equal) with Erina. Then Soma offers a chance for Hisako to reconcile with Erina by asking her to delivers the manga that he made a deal with Erina in Autumn Election for him. Obviously Hisako was grateful with that and thanking Soma in the end.

Judges from the chapter, Soma is going to work at Shinomiya's restaurant for 2nd assignment. I guess this time Soma is going to find the answer or power up that he had been seeking from Shinomiya.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 6, 2015)

Made a couple of colorings since I really dig the manga.


Some are sort of accurate in terms of color, others (like the Ryou one) is me making up my own colorscheme.


*Spoiler*: __ 















Hope they are all to everyone's liking.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New chapter sounds great. Looks like Both Hisako and Erina are showing development in their own ways and Souma is going to help the two reconcile with the manga payment. 

So part 2 will be Souma working under his senpai huh? I think things get explosive sooner rather than later.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a matter of time considering how well Shinomiya placed in the rankings.
I'd even like to see Souma working on his restaurant part time out of classes after this just to develop his own skills and become even better.


----------



## Typhon (Mar 6, 2015)

Lavender said:


> Made a couple of colorings since I really dig the manga.
> 
> 
> Some are sort of accurate in terms of color, others (like the Ryou one) is me making up my own colorscheme.
> ...



All really nice though I feel you made Ikumi a little too dark, especially in the second one. I really like this one:


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Lavender (Mar 7, 2015)

Typhon said:


> All really nice though I feel you made Ikumi a little too dark, especially in the second one. I really like this one:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I sort of wanted to give her more of an actual African'ish look to her, instead of being just tanned. Nor Ganguro'ish.

But aye, I get what you mean. Will remember to make use of different colorscehemes every now and again.



Oh, another thing, in the same way that Hayama is actually probably Indian or Thai but has a japanese name through adoption, and Alice is half dane-half japanese....


Could the same go for Kurokiba?  I mean, he seems to have lived in Denmark all his life up until Tootsuki, and he didnt seem to have parents either.  Alice mentions that his name sound japanese, so he has japanese heritage, but we dont know where he's actually from, do we?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2015)

Lavender said:


> I sort of wanted to give her more of an actual African'ish look to her, instead of being just tanned. Nor Ganguro'ish.
> 
> But aye, I get what you mean. Will remember to make use of different colorscehemes every now and again.
> 
> ...



I don't think it has been mentioned before. Same way goes to Nikumi, you get the feeling she may also be american and has japanese heritage.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2015)

Chapter 109 is out: Chapter 33 [eng]


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, this seems to have ended well for all involved. Erina is going to have some mix feelings when she finds out that Souma convinced Hisako to come back to her.


Erina's right about Megumi, she needs more confidence. She can't just keep relying on other's to always stand up for her.

Second week of the trainee period will be interesting. Shinomiya and Souma are bound to get along great.


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2015)

>no more female megane

travesty


----------



## Succubus (Mar 8, 2015)

What!? Souma's in france right now?  so confused.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Mar 9, 2015)

The french dude's face is all you need to see in order to hyped for the awesome that is to come. 

His expression just screams "I'm gonna put this cocky pipsqueak through the ringer", and Souma's answer with "Bring it on bitch".


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2015)

that last page is perfect, this gonna be real good


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 9, 2015)

Bikko said:


> What!? Souma's in france right now?  so confused.



The French opened a new restaurant in Japan...and Soma is the trainee sent by the Academy to help him...So...


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Mar 9, 2015)

Should be a lot more of a challenge for Souma also I wonder if Souma is the only student sent I kind of want Nikumi I think it would round her out as a chef working in a restaurant focused on vegetables.


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2015)

that's awesome. he'll learn from a real pro. add to his palate of skills.


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2015)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Should be a lot more of a challenge for Souma also I wonder if Souma is the only student sent I kind of want *Nikumi* I think* it would round her out *as a chef working in a restaurant focused on vegetables.





yes, more mea..er... vegetables


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 9, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if Nikumi went to a full-vegetable restaurant and after the test was over, that restaurant would only be selling meat dishes.


----------



## Typhon (Mar 9, 2015)

So hyped! 

The interaction between these two are gonna make for glorious chapters to come.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 9, 2015)

Decent chapter. However, i am hyped for more Erina .


----------



## Succubus (Mar 9, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> The French opened a new restaurant in Japan...and Soma is the trainee sent by the Academy to help him...So...



oh it makes so sense


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 10, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Chapter 109 is out: Chapter 42



That was a great chapter. Character development for all four of our featured students and Shinomiya is making his return to antagonize Souma once again. This next period is going to be a lot more challenging for him or at least it should be.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2015)

What in the fuck, bikko.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 10, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> What in the fuck, bikko.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 12, 2015)

Will there be a chapter this week? People haven't posted with spoilers yet so I was kinda wondering about that


----------



## Succubus (Mar 12, 2015)

TOC stated there will be a chapter


----------



## Succubus (Mar 13, 2015)

Spoiler pics

this


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



About time we had another foodgasm.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol 
Saw this Hisako ntr edit.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 13, 2015)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Lol
> Saw this Hisako ntr edit.



And then Soma dumps Megumi for Hisako. Fine by me.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 13, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> dumps Megumi



Fucker be damned.


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2015)

Chapter 201 on line

I found the translation on this one clearer  good chapter  I can't wait for this upcoming arc. I couldn't have picked a better pairing for chef/student. Think Megumi ends up with the lady pervert?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2015)

Bikko said:


> Spoiler pics
> 
> this




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay foodgasms return. 

Looks like Souma is getting excited over something Shinomiya is telling him. I wonder if it is a challenge or something else?


----------



## haegar (Mar 13, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Think Megumi ends up with the lady pervert?



this sounds promising


----------



## Rai (Mar 13, 2015)

110 Korean: Link removed


----------



## haegar (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Zabuza (Mar 16, 2015)

Chapter 110 is out - out


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

so he made a pate chaud filled with the classical quiche lorrain top part and some chicken thrown in? lazy author, thats way to simple for shinomya. 

this is a nice buildup though, we all expected Souma to be fired up, which he was and still is - but at the end there Shinomya shocked him pretty good with his own unique level of crazy perfectionism 


edit: I rly like how he does actually seem smuggly pleased he got Souma sent over. I mean, his level of being an ever complaining dickhead dropped to like 10, from its over 9000


----------



## Space (Mar 16, 2015)

As much as Shinomiya was/is a prick, he's the real deal when it comes to cooking.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

yeah, seems souma is aware of that too


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 16, 2015)

This wasn't very exciting chapter. I hope it's setting up for something interesting. Souma still haven't learned much from the first week.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

Actually it left me very excited, the lack in things happening none withstanding. 

Souma got a huge chance here, and it makes me curious how he can come up with something MORE that leaves a mark on Shinomiya - as he already did so back during training camp.

However, due to that its also a huge challenge, basically this is where Souma has to prove he has the cookin skill balls to back his way of interacting with this badass prodigy chef.

Im also curious what it is gonna be that Souma take out from this person specifically, to integrate into his *own*

I admit I find the sou-chef boring - ironically Souma's influence might make something out of him though 

Also, I cant help but feel that for Souma this is a very suitable pairing for the 2nd stage, so despite any hint this also left me very curious as to where the other kids of note get sent ...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2015)

I just want to see Erina struggle in some way, but what are the odds for that


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

that would be nice 

I wanna see her squeal in fear of failure 



....

they not gonna send her to Souma's dad, are they? 

that would actually work out to that end, ya know ... I might be on to something


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2015)

Impossible. They'd constantly have to mop the floor in the kitchen if she was anywhere near him.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

my point exactly, it'd put a crack in her perfect composure that reaches from her high brows all the way down to her twat 

between her anxiety of not being able to perform to his satisfaction, and her irritation over the inevitable revelation Souma is HIS son, she'd be challenged good for once


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 16, 2015)

You guys are crazy. I want to see Erina put another punk in his place.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

now that would indeed be boring chapter


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Souma is the only one that will put her in her place untill that day comes she'll still fodderize everyone and everything. 

Accept it.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

meh. stay away from me with that nasty pragmatist realist truth


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 16, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Souma is the only one that will put her in her place untill that day comes she'll still fodderize everyone and everything.
> 
> Accept it.



This is very true. She steps on other people and Soma will step on her as well.

About the chapter itself, I just really like to see these two characters working together. I'm pretty sure Soma couldn't be more thrilled to work with people that have defeated him. He may be good but what makes him good like mentioned before is how he always manages to learn from his defeats and nothing feels better than learning with the people that are better than you in order to understand your flaws and overcome them.

This is why I think, and hope, that after the contest is over Soma indeed ends up working (at least part time) with Shinomiya because he will certainly grow stronger and improve a lot with him.


----------



## haegar (Mar 16, 2015)

actually I have to admit Shino might be growing on me. given I couldnt stand him at all during the training camp arc ... Judging by this one chapter he too did take the opportunity to learn quite a bit from back then ...

So yeah, Souma workin here part time would be sorta cool - but then again I kinda miss the Yukihara's intermezzos. It would also be sorta cool if he goes back home during holidays, experiments by himself and with his friends and low and behold, not only will the old regulars come back but he will slowly begin to get new customers comin for the quality. maybe bit early for that though, and yeah, he needs outside influences ...

it just occurs to me we have not yet ONCE seen the old headmaster fart cook something himself - I rly wonder at what point we will and if Souma ever gonna learn from him


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 16, 2015)

haegar said:


> it just occurs to me we have not yet ONCE seen the old headmaster fart cook something himself - I rly wonder at what point we will and if Souma ever gonna learn from him



The mangaka might use him for a fanservice chapter to do the reverse foodgasm with the male characters stripping their shirts after tasting his food, just to please the female readers (if there are any).


----------



## Drakor (Mar 17, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I just want to see Erina struggle in some way, but what are the odds for that


She doesn't connect to peoples hearts in the special way like Tadokoro does as seen in their recent chapter. Though...I too want to see her get sent to Joichiro's place.


----------



## haegar (Mar 18, 2015)

well that was a much nicer translation for the most part, though im not happy with "broth" nor "buillon" ... "fond" maybe?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 18, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Kubera Forum
> 
> Casanova scan



lol Souma has to get the restaurant in shape before cooking anything. Shinomiya is making this harder on himself by clinging to his pride like this.

Oh great, Shinomiya's right-hand man is a clingy fanboy. 

No wonder Shinomiya is more likeable this time around, it looks like his Shokugeki with Souma and Megumi really changed him and even his subordinates have taken notice. Even now, it looks like Souma's search for a new direction caused him to open up more about his goals.

Welcome back foodgasms. 

I don't blame Souma for being shocked at the declaration that the dish still wasn't enough. It looks like his skills are going to sky rocket after his week with Shinomiya is done. I can't wait.


----------



## haegar (Mar 19, 2015)

Jetbreeze said:


> lol Souma has to get the restaurant in shape before cooking anything. Shinomiya is making this harder on himself by clinging to his pride like this.




Didn't take that as pride at all, mind that Shinomiya was participating in the menial tasks himself. I think he did it because he wanted for himself the experience of building up from scratch, not because he is to prideful to hire other people. It's probably been a while since he had this feeling of building something up given he has been sitting on his 3star thing for years ...


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 19, 2015)

haegar said:


> Didn't take that as pride at all, mind that Shinomiya was participating in the menial tasks himself. I think he did it because he wanted for himself the experience of building up from scratch, not because he is to prideful to hire other people. It's probably been a while since he had this feeling of building something up given he has been sitting on his 3star thing for years ...



I'd even go further than that and say that Shinomiya is probably the most hard working person in this manga. He is awesome.


----------



## haegar (Mar 19, 2015)

yeah he's pretty cool since he resurfaced, im impressed


----------



## Rai (Mar 19, 2015)

111 Korean: Chapter 202


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2015)

So


*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma is sweating pretty hard in the pace of that restaurant.


----------



## haegar (Mar 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah but so is the rest of them, and it seems he is the one that gets his spirit back first when they all are about to panic?  but yeah, he'll have to learn deal with that pace before he can get shit done for his own assignment


----------



## Ender (Mar 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's more like he's getting a feel for what a professional high-class restaurant is like. I mean a special of the day shop and a training camp is one thing, but this, the time limit is even less. But he's always been a hard worker and fast learner, so it should be fine


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 21, 2015)

111 English



*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma had to eat a humble pie this time as it turns out preparing a full course meal is beyond his capabilities.

I liked this chapter quite a lot. Souma was reminded that there's still a lot that he needs to learn. I really like that he has realistic limitations - while he might have a lot of experience in the particular type of restaurant his father was running, outside of that comfort zone, he makes rookie mistakes.

I'm glad this won't be a repeat of the first week with Souma singlehandedly solving problems while being better than everyone around. Good for his development. Hopefully he'll learn a lot.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 21, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> 111 English
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And this is something he can only learn with the best. So lucky to work under Shinomiya's supervision. This arc is really delievering.


----------



## haegar (Mar 21, 2015)

totally different from what I read into the raw 

but yeah, like you said, nice buildup. looking forward to better trans though some rough edges here and there it feels...

I think by day 3 he'll have caught up though


----------



## Zaru (Mar 21, 2015)

That's a nice "humbling" experience for Souma, without being a straight up loss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2015)

Yep, seems  like this trainee tests are actually teaching some stuff to these guys.


----------



## Space (Mar 21, 2015)

I like how this chapter felt like a Bambino! chapter, where in the professional kitchen it's not just about the quality of the food, but more importantly about time management and the ability to cook multiple dishes perfectly at once while doing the dishes at the same time. The MC in Bambino! managed to cook around 7 dishes at the same time at some point, I wonder how far Souma can go.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2015)

Chapter 41!

Casanova Scans


----------



## Typhon (Mar 25, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> 111 English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way they're handling these full courses make it hard to seem like a rookie mistake. Having the next dish ready as the person finishes their meal? I don't see how anyone would be able to do that on their first day having no prior experience.

Anyway I find it funny how threatened the guy feels by Souma. You can tell he will sabotage something and blame Souma for it.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 27, 2015)

dieeeee


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## haegar (Mar 27, 2015)

came here to find a raw posted so im lsightly miffed ...

though hussamb's pic makes up for some


----------



## Cromer (Mar 27, 2015)

Haven't read Souma in a month; should be good to catch up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 27, 2015)

112 raw/chinese


----------



## haegar (Mar 27, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> 112 raw/chinese



see, thats what im talkin about


----------



## haegar (Mar 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, only took him one chapter to get shit done with hard work
looks like the girls already joined the harem, and even that dusty boring abel dude will, very soon


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 27, 2015)

Hnngg


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 27, 2015)

I just want the guy to start drawing some SnS doujins already.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 27, 2015)

Erina is amazing. Dat everything.

Souma better work hard if he wants some of that. 



Zabuza said:


> I just want the guy to start drawing some SnS doujins already.




Unfortunately I bet Jump won't allow him to do that. A shame too.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 27, 2015)

He can probably make heaps after his contract with WSJ is over


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

Hentai artists rarely go back to hentai after going the "serious manga artist" route.

No matter how much we'd want that


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 27, 2015)

Just one ultimate SnS Yuri doujin is all I need Saeki Shun.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Hentai artists rarely go back to hentai after going the "serious manga artist" route.
> 
> No matter how much we'd want that



Yes! Like the author of Tasogare Otome x Amnesia.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

Though there are cases like Kentaro Yabuki who go from generic battle shounen to as close to porn as you can get legally in Japan


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh my God Erina. Souma you are missing out on so much boy. 



Zaru said:


> Though there are cases like Kentaro Yabuki who go from generic battle shounen to as close to porn as you can get legally in Japan



I kind of wish Yabuki would be like some of the other Jump Alumni and run multiple monthly series. Keep illustrating for TLR but put your drawing ability to work in a more serious series. Then again, between TLR and illustrating that Mayoi Neko Overrun adaption he is probably done with anything that isn't a rom com.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Though there are cases like Kentaro Yabuki who go from generic battle shounen to as close to porn as you can get legally in Japan



And then you have Bastards!! Author Hagiwara who just dropped the manta and pretty much just draws hentai instead of working on his series (not salty I swear)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2015)

112 scan

good to see Souma showing his skill even though it took him a while, he finally managed to reach a point where he is trusted with cooking some of the dishes.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 31, 2015)

It's good that it took him several days to start getting things right and he had to power through all the scolding. This highlights that Souma's greatest strength isn't talent but perseverance. 

Though I do wonder why stuff like types of cutting aren't taught at Tootsuki. I don't know much about cooking but this sounds like the basic stuff.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe those are especially for French cuisine.


----------



## Typhon (Mar 31, 2015)

Still waundering what Souma will do to create a lasting positive change. I can see him coming up with a new method of preping ingrediants considering how swamped things can become during dinner time.


----------



## Lortastic (Mar 31, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> It's good that it took him several days to start getting things right and he had to power through all the scolding. This highlights that Souma's greatest strength isn't talent but perseverance.
> 
> Though I do wonder why stuff like types of cutting aren't taught at Tootsuki. I don't know much about cooking but this sounds like the basic stuff.



I'd probably say it hasn't been covered or has yet to be covered or these various styles of cooking techniques can only be learnt first hand by training in an actual restaurant. Considering they are running a luxurious restaurant as well, everything has to be precise, even the most simple of cutting techniques. 

Souma has a sponge for a brain. He just absorbs everything. Why can't I have that for university?


----------



## haegar (Apr 2, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Souma has a sponge for a brain. He just absorbs everything. Why can't I have that for university?



I got this for movie scenes .. and anime boobs. I just can uncannily remember them. for like forever. dont work in university for me either - life is a bitch


----------



## Rai (Apr 3, 2015)

113 chinese scan:


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 4, 2015)

Such a cliffhanger. I can't wait for the next chapter it will be awesome


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 4, 2015)

Just watched the anime......w.....t......f

It reminds me of SnK's anime, once they put sound to it things get really.....uncomfortable ? Don't know it that is the right word to describe it.


----------



## haegar (Apr 4, 2015)

the music was a bit too dramatic here and there and sorta forced things a bit, other than that they did pretty good i thought. its better than I expected from the preview scenes ...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Chapter 22
> 
> 112 by Casanova.



All that glorious color. 

Very impressed with the growth Souma showed as he struggled to learn all the new french techniques in Shinomiya's restaurant. He develops and adjusts at a frightening pace and that was on full display once he started to even get ahead of the other workers in finishing the pre-cooking for the meals. Fanboy-kun's reactions were amusing.

Looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## OS (Apr 4, 2015)

his reasoning for getting into french food was cute


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 6, 2015)

Chapter 113 is out.

Geez. Now I love the French dude. Kawaii as a kid.


----------



## haegar (Apr 6, 2015)

dat shino, such a nice mommy's boy 

great chapter - nice pace, nice build up, nice background on shino, was rly nice to read, also rly like how soma is totally fuckin fired up but in this cold decisive way for once 

his dish gonna blow abel away 

  soma is gonna hand in a japanese special of the day x haute cuisine francaise dish I guess, wonder what that'll be and what he takes from yukihara's to add to it ...


----------



## Ender (Apr 6, 2015)

Chapter 21

Chap 113 by Casanova

edit: Shiiiiiiiiiit. Can't wait for the next chapter!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2015)

yep can?t wait either, wanna see Souma?s growth for real. Also Shinomiya?s reason for choosing French cuisine was quite cute, he just wanted to see mommy smile all the time.


----------



## haegar (Apr 6, 2015)

and having him speak a broad dialect like that was also fuckin funny


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 6, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Chapter 35.5
> 
> Chap 113 by Casanova
> 
> edit: Shiiiiiiiiiit. Can't wait for the next chapter!!



I really love the development we are seeing with Shinomiya in his latest appearance. The flashback about how he got fascinated with french cuisine and his mom is touching. Also didn't expect him to come from such a background. This arc has been very enjoyable so far.

Really want to see what kind of dish Souma comes up with after incorporating knowledge of French Cuisine into it.


----------



## haegar (Apr 7, 2015)

btw I bet we get trolled with the buildup and next chapter is no sign of soma's special dish, switch to megumi and other side character's assignments


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 7, 2015)

haegar said:


> btw I bet we get trolled with the buildup and next chapter is no sign of soma's special dish, switch to megumi and other side character's assignments



I wonder which restaurant she's washing dishes at this time.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 8, 2015)

Great chapter. Really loved it. Shinomiya started out as a complete good-looking jerk but this chapter made me have a soft spot for him. It's an interesting contrast to his normal demeanor and I really love the reason as to why he took up French cooking. I haven't felt so teary eyed since Soma made the bento for the old lady in a flashback a while back. I think it's the little moments like these are what makes SnS great. The characters have pure good-heart reasons to take up cooking. They all have their own goals and aspirations. 

Also liked how Abel was explaining the difference between French and Japanese cuisine. It really has given me another level of appreciation when it comes to food. I'm just like "mmm. Tastes great!" type of eater. Now I'll have these ticks in the back of my mind. Honestly can't wait to try a proper French course meal. 

That reminds me, WSJ needs to open up a SnS restaurant with all the things they cooked in the series. I especially want to try Hisako's turtle burger!


----------



## Jirou (Apr 9, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> That reminds me, WSJ needs to open up a SnS restaurant with *all the things they cooked in the series*. I especially want to try Hisako's turtle burger!


Including those failed/experimented ones?


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 10, 2015)

Jirou said:


> Including those failed/experimented ones?



Yeah. Why not? 

*First chapter flashback*


----------



## Space (Apr 10, 2015)

those peanubutter tentacles can't be that bad.... nah, those dried sardines with strawberry jam from his dad...now that sounded really gross


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2015)

That Shinomiya Spin off chapter seems nice, apparently it?s the days before his departure and how his friends took it. I?m liking this one too. Wanna see the raw of ch114 already though.


----------



## haegar (Apr 10, 2015)

right. 114 or gtfo 

I liked the other shinomiya extra though


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 11, 2015)

Came here hoping to find spoilers. Left a bit disappointed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2015)

scan 114

Not casnova scans though.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 11, 2015)

Awesome chapter. Soma almost went super saiyan there. 

I wonder what type of foodgasm the old man is going to have this time.


----------



## haegar (Apr 12, 2015)

so she s called ms wei eh? I was lookin for her name last chaps but couldnt find it. I think ms wei is tasty 

aaand we got soma cooking but the tasting and gasms will have to wait till next time 

was to be expected though. damn I want next chapter now, still hungry 

i wish thogh he didnt *have* to win for passing the test - takes the tension out a bit. then again, if I get it right shnimiya is the judge and not participating, so he just has to beat the others there, which should be doable?

wonder what would happen if he loses to abel or ms wei closely, and yet presented a dish that is so creative that shinomiya wants to incorporate it, or something further developed out of it, into his menu 

that would be leaving a visible impact without wining? but who am I kiding, sayan alright, abel has no chance lol


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> It's good that it took him several days to start getting things right and he had to power through all the scolding. This highlights that Souma's greatest strength isn't talent but perseverance.
> 
> Though I do wonder why stuff like types of cutting aren't taught at Tootsuki. I don't know much about cooking but this sounds like the basic stuff.



Well, this has been explained now. It was part of the middle school part at Tootsuki and Souma obviously wasn't there


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Awesome chapter. Soma almost went super saiyan there.
> 
> I wonder what type of foodgasm the old man is going to have this time.



I'm way more curious about what kind of foodgasm Hinako will have instead.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 12, 2015)

Souma breaks through his limits by... realizing that his father honed his skills with all the things he experienced. Huh, would have though this would be obvious. 




Zaru said:


> Well, this has been explained now. It was part of the middle school part at Tootsuki and Souma obviously wasn't there



Yeah, it's nice that it was explained. And that Souma having gaps in his education is still brought up from time to time.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 13, 2015)

What are the chances that next chapter we jump to see how someone else is doing?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2015)

hopefully none because honestly I?m not interested in the rest right now, not even erina or megumi .


----------



## Ender (Apr 13, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> hopefully none because honestly I?m not interested in the rest right now, not even erina or megumi .



what if they were together...  like you know ..  would you care then?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2015)

Only if it?s an extra chap


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 14, 2015)

I want to see where they send Erina for the second week. There are not many place where she can actually learn something new since her skill level is already way past what's needed to get a star rating.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2015)

They should send Erina to a little restaurant like the one Souma grew up in


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 14, 2015)

Would that accomplish anything besides maybe annoying her?  I rather meant sending her somewhere where the chef is good enough to actually teach her something instead of the other way around.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2015)

But who the heck would, while plenty of chefs out there and lathough not confirmed, she seems to have trained under Souma?s dad or something who else is there to teach her something?


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 14, 2015)

Doujima? He was the First Seat while Souma's dad was Second.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2015)

But isn?t he part of the school staff? Don?t remember him being mentioned to have a place for all of these guys to d anything there.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 14, 2015)

Well then I got nothing.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 14, 2015)

Erina should be trying a new role in the restaurant. As a waitress.



She would learn how to talk with people instead of just being just cocky.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 14, 2015)

What if, there will come a point where Erina will work under Souma's dad? Even though yes, he doesn't have his own restaurant. But, _what if_. And this may work with Souma, too. Just.. _what if_.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 15, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> But isn?t he part of the school staff? Don?t remember him being mentioned to have a place for all of these guys to d anything there.



No, he is the head chef for a resort restaurant which is part of a branch of resorts and restaurants owned by the school.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 15, 2015)

Jirou said:


> What if, there will come a point where Erina will work under Souma's dad? Even though yes, he doesn't have his own restaurant. But, _what if_. And this may work with Souma, too. Just.. _what if_.



"I want you to work in my restaurant. We're short of people right now and could use a bit of help."
"OFC. I'll be there even today!"

Arrives at restaurant to find only Souma

"Where is the Chef?!"
"Huh? I'm the only one working here right now."

Immediately grabs the telephone and calls Souma dad 

"What's the meaning of this?"
"I never said I was working at the restaurant at the moment"

And then Erina is forced to work under the wings of Souma.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 15, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> "I want you to work in my restaurant. We're short of people right now and could use a bit of help."
> "OFC. I'll be there even today!"
> 
> Arrives at restaurant to find only Souma
> ...



Yeah, I've read enough doujins to know how this would end. 


Souma's dad and Erina's grandpa probably bank on that.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 16, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> No, he is the head chef for a resort restaurant which is part of a branch of resorts and restaurants owned by the school.


Well, Doujima is the General Head Chef of the Tootsuki Resort _and_ a member of the board of directors, thus making him part of the Tootsuki staff too.


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 16, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> "I want you to work in my restaurant. We're short of people right now and could use a bit of help."
> "OFC. I'll be there even today!"
> 
> Arrives at restaurant to find only Souma
> ...



More like:
Erina: I am very happy...Working at Asura's restaurant.

Soma's dad: Good you came. The Tootsuki is still as good as they were. So efficient.

Erina: Asura-san, want to try to eat my specialit-

Soma's dad: Nope. Not interest. Now go to wash the plates and toilet. Hey, Soma...how long are you going to stay in your bed. Our free maid just came. Hurry up and greet her.

Erina: Maid?!???I concu-

Soma's dad showing Asura killing intent: What do you say?

Erina: Where is the dishes? I am going to wash it now.

And that's how Erina spent her whole week on washing dishes, and none of the Tootsuki staffs dare to "interrupt" Asura's iron-fist.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 16, 2015)

Credits to SMRTLTD of MH.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 115_ 





> 115 ぶち破る
> ウズラの中からリゾット、柔らかいままでは诘められないが
> ソーマはシューファルシで包んだ
> スタジエールの意図は2つ、一つは"现场に変化を与えること"
> ...



>The quail is stuffed with Risotto
>The Stagiare training has 2 objectives/intentions
>One being the trainee making/bringing about changes to the (assigned) place
>The other being taking back something important/valuable from his/her experience 
>Souma's dish is picked & accepted by Shinomiya
>Hinako, once again, is on the receiving end of the Iron Claw

Source


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 16, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> More like:
> Erina: I am very happy...Working at Asura's restaurant.
> 
> Soma's dad: Good you came. The Tootsuki is still as good as they were. So efficient.
> ...



There are so many great plots that would make excellent doujins. Too bad the mangaka can't make our dreams come true.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2015)

Iron claw


----------



## Jirou (Apr 17, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I'm way more curious about what kind of foodgasm Hinako will have instead.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 17, 2015)

Jirou said:


>



Delicious


----------



## Azula (Apr 17, 2015)

Did Hinako ever had such.. ahem extreme foodgasm before?  
I can't remember.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2015)

Just saw the raw, didn?t see Hinako?s foodgasm wonder if there were pages missing.


----------



## Ender (Apr 17, 2015)

link to the raw??


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2015)

Chapter 115 raw


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 17, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Chapter 115 raw



That was a good page at the end to show that his dish was chosen by Shinomiya


----------



## Kyosuke (Apr 17, 2015)

Jirou said:


>



woooooooah


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2015)

Episode 3 was animated perfectly. PERFECTLY.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Apr 18, 2015)

Souma leveled up big time in this stage. That dish is pure gold.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2015)

SHinomiya?s spin off translated

ch.2


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 19, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> There are so many great plots that would make excellent doujins. Too bad the mangaka can't make our dreams come true.



Yeah. I mean Soma making the girls try out his squid is already a great starting point.


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 19, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> SHinomiya?s spin off translated
> 
> ch.2



I wonder if hinako is still in love with shinomiya.


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2015)

^I wouldn't be surprised. I mean it's bound to happen to someone


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2015)

chapter 115 scan


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2015)

:/ it's missing pages


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

They even tell you that the missing pages are because you're using adblock


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 19, 2015)

Damn. The one time Adblock doesn't work in our favor


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2015)

I know

I have it deactivated only for that site.


----------



## Ender (Apr 19, 2015)

eh. i'm patient, i'll read it when its out on a site that doesn't require adblock


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2015)

I like how the series focuses on souma improving despite him being a really good chef already.

I also wish it stayed like this and no tournaments.


----------



## Typhon (Apr 19, 2015)

OS said:


> I like how the series focuses on souma improving despite him being a really good chef already.
> 
> I also wish it stayed like this and no tournaments.



I actually like the competitive aspect of this series. Especially since it is the competitions that bring out peoples' true character and usually shows what they've been through to get to the point they are at now.


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2015)

The execution of it was poor. Also, the antagonist was a waste of time.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 20, 2015)

Tis out on Casanova scans too~

Love that he put Soma's dish on the menu. Short but sweet arc. I enjoy arcs like these more than the long Autumn Election Arc. I think that arc would have been more fun to read from start to end without having to wait weekly.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 20, 2015)

I was hoping Souma would stay there working after this :/


----------



## Space (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm kinda curious to know the improvements that they discussed all night long.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 20, 2015)

Hinako's expressions are just as cute as always


----------



## Ender (Apr 20, 2015)

chapter 115 scan

Casanova Scan


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, Souma predictably passed the second week, though at least his dish still needed some work before it could be added to the menu. Souma seems to have learned a lot and is probably on right track to gaining a specialty of his own.

I wonder where will he be sent for the third week. I don't doubt it'll be as eventful as first two.

BTW, there's a new popularity pool results, and while the first place is predictable, the second one...


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 20, 2015)

On volume 6 (chapter 40). This manga is so based. I've been missing out.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll never understand Japan's love for Tsunderes. Erina's an annoying bitch. Easily the worst character.


----------



## Typhon (Apr 20, 2015)

How is the MC not #1? And what has Erina done to deserve first? I don't even


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2015)

Nah, Erina is fine, she is tsundere but not annoying I don?t know how she got first but still she is fine as a character, I dunno why people hate her there are other Tsunderes that really can crack your balls.

The real question is how in the fucking hell Takumi reached 2nd, the awesome badass panel of when he challenged stalking boy shouldn?t be enough.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Apr 20, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Nah, Erina is fine, she is tsundere but not annoying I don?t know how she got first but still she is fine as a character, I dunno why people hate her there are other Tsunderes that really can crack your balls.
> 
> The real question is how in the fucking hell Takumi reached 2nd, the awesome badass panel of when he challenged stalking boy shouldn?t be enough.



Japanase fans love blond characters, hence why Naruto was so popular.


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 21, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Nah, Erina is fine, she is tsundere but not annoying I don?t know how she got first but still she is fine as a character, I dunno why people hate her there are other Tsunderes that really can crack your balls.
> 
> The real question is how in the fucking hell Takumi reached 2nd, the awesome badass panel of when he challenged stalking boy shouldn?t be enough.



Maybe now, but back at the beginning of the manga she was a real bitch.


----------



## Jirou (Apr 21, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Maybe now, but back at the beginning of the manga she was a real bitch.


It was just because of her pride with the addition of her stubborness


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 21, 2015)

Erina is still a bitch. She hasn't changed at all.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Evolution (Apr 23, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Erina is still a bitch. She hasn't changed at all.


Tsundere bitch, she'll love him in the end.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 23, 2015)

I like Erina's ball busting attitude it's cute 

It's not typical tsundere shit.


----------



## Ender (Apr 23, 2015)

Time Skip???


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 23, 2015)

Indeed wtf? Time skip already?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 23, 2015)

already? it's 115 chapters in. i expected a time skip at some point to get the characters looking older.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 23, 2015)

Young Jump Special is translated.


Based tosh. There's a special chapter with the current shounen jump female leads being cooked food by Erina


----------



## OS (Apr 23, 2015)

It was 2months timeskip i heard. Nothing big really. Black Clover already had 6 months.


----------



## Detective (Apr 23, 2015)

OS said:


> It was 2months timeskip i heard. Nothing big really. Black Clover already had 6 months.



Yo, he must have been either been eating his veggies or juicing if he's grown that much in 2 months.

Dat Appetite


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 23, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> *Spoiler*: __



And he's even saying let's do a Shokugeki! Omg!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2015)

Dta fucking Souma

Also dat special,

*Spoiler*: __ 





 nami, Irina, korosensei from assclass(as foodgasm)




wanna see translatioooons


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 24, 2015)

Nami drawn by Tosh


----------



## haegar (Apr 24, 2015)

so much tasty things :3

as for 116,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 inb4 wolverine unpacks the barbeque and proceeds to make finger-food:


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 24, 2015)

Based protag is based.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 25, 2015)

Just found the chapter 116 released - Mushoku_Tensei
Damn this story just keeps getting better and better. Such a build up for the upcoming arc. Plus that one page is just fucking epic. Soma is awesome


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 25, 2015)

what the fuck is the arc going to be about though? just Souma doing a bunch of Shokugekis?


----------



## Typhon (Apr 25, 2015)

I need to see this chapter with Nami and Kagura in it .


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 25, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> what the fuck is the arc going to be about though? just Souma doing a bunch of Shokugekis?



Seems like that I wouldn?t mind as long as it?s not too long...or it?s not only based on Souma, for the stagiaire I didn?t care much about the rest but if it will be a festival of shokugekis here and there, i woul dlike the rest to show their progress too.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 25, 2015)

i have a feeling there will be another, longer timeskip next chapter. this felt like a book end chapter to the first part of the story or something.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 26, 2015)

Typhon said:


> I need to see this chapter with Nami and Kagura in it .


Mushoku_Tensei

No trans yet.


----------



## Typhon (Apr 26, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Link removed
> 
> No trans yet.



I didn't even need words. I was already defeated.  My gawd


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2015)

116 Casanova scans

Link removed


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Most of the Shokugekis will be off-paneled, at least hopefully.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2015)

no, I want my weekly foodgasm. im returning customer at this joint now, dont change the menu 

plus its interesting to see if it can work out to remain being interesting despite structural repetetiveness


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2015)

I would want to know what Souma?s record would be after this.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2015)

dunno but he should easily get a 95%+ win ratio? kinda pointless to speculate without knowing the other second years ... this dude right, now, he looks solidly skilled and spirited on the one hand, but on the other also like he got no fuckin chance in hell


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2015)

we know he'll have to lose to Takumi at least once


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 28, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Link removed
> 
> No trans yet.





Tosh's art is unreal.


----------



## haegar (Apr 28, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> we know he'll have to lose to Takumi at least once



thats actually something I am quite curious about. other than to his dad, and the recent tournament (and if you get semantic, against shino in training camp and against his polar storm senpai in their first fun battle), he hasnt lost once, and Souma's school career was pretty much "just keep on pwning them no matter who comes"

I fully expect him to blow away like, the first half dozen average second years that challenged him with ease - but im wondering if we will from now on, generally see more losses, draws and the like for both MC and his friends and generally the year 1 prodigies. 

one side of that notion is we have seen how those 3 at the top of the tournament learned appreciate each others skills regardless of who won or didnt, and the other would be that now that interactions shift to second years, the overall composition of the people he runs up against has changed much more towards pros. whoever comes at him in the future, those folks all have been trhough totsuki hell year1 and survived, most of them should have not only the solid high level grasp of the basics but also, just like him, be on their own road to individual cooking success.

if this can be pulled off writing wise (which prly aint easy), battles should get more diverse, unpredictable and less shounen style "win, next, win, next, win next, etc pp. one big loss cause character development, and again win, next win next etc pp" and more like, its the fight itself that counts and what I take out of it, not just the win itself. though, of course, he is a bit special in thathe has always aimed for the top, so such reasoning only applies to him so far 

edit: third point in favor would be that *maybe* the future shokugekis are less crucial in their consequences? a lot of the ones he had were "if you lose you are out" - now, totsuki is not gonna get rid of that approach just cause people made 2nd year, but the sorting out should somewhat diminish as the remaining students get to increasingly higher levels? plus, if shokugekis between 2nd years are so common, not every one of them can have these harsh, self imposed "lose=quit" conditions?


----------



## Sir Vaalor (Apr 29, 2015)

I've just finished the last chapter, what a great manga, shame I didn't start it earlier! I'm not into garems, but here this theme is kinda secondary so I can deal with it. 
MC is awesome, his dad is even more so.
Erina is awesome when she is not around MC, otherwise she annoys me since I really dislike tsundere. But when he is not present her behavior is completely different and I like her. 
Megumi is cutie, but exactly because she is so adorable I can't see her being romantically involved with Souma. She just so super innocent. 
I also like the big array of secondary characters, particularly Alice (probably my fav female in this manga), Hayma (he seems to be pretty hated here for some reason), Yoshino (really like her design and personality, shame she is so irrelevant).


*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite character is Takumi and I'm not sure what to do with this. He is definitely not the type of character I usually favor.


----------



## rajin (Apr 29, 2015)

*Shokugeki no Soma L'etoile 03 RAW*

*Chapter 163*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2015)

Just wanted to share what I found


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 30, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Just wanted to share what I found
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 I luv u tosh


----------



## haegar (Apr 30, 2015)

just ate but now im hungry again


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2015)

Full color special is out in Mangamint

also Nami, my sweet lovely, delicious Nami


----------



## Lortastic (May 1, 2015)

God bless          .


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2015)

I'm done

I'm fucking done


----------



## Ender (May 2, 2015)

omg


----------



## Typhon (May 2, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> 10 hours of what is love
> 
> Bonus Chap by Casanova.



I need to start reading World Trigger and Haikyuu I guess. If they got grouped with the others, they must be worth


----------



## Virys (May 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Polar Star Dorm's members return one by one.
They find out about Souma's victory in his Shokugeki against Wolverine.
Honoring his promise, Wolverine tells Souma about his secret techniques.
Souma calls out every challenger in the audience & defeats them one after another.
Shinomiya once stated the seniors who challenged Souma to a Shokugeki did so purely out of wanting to upgrade/improve themselves.
Souma says he doesn't feel the letters are necessary, & he'll gladly accept any challenges made to him.
Overlooking Souma, Ishhiki elicits a facial expression that Megumi has never seen before.
Meanwhile, the leaders are making preparations for the next event.
It happens to be the annual 'Autumn-leaf viewing' assembly, whereby the first-years & the seniors are brought together in a single place.
To select the cream of the crop, the Elite 10 engage in an immediate showdown with them.


----------



## haegar (May 7, 2015)

holy fuck, things moving fast 

im all fired up


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2015)

After all these chapters we haven't even SEEN the top half of the Elite 10, makes you wonder how monstrous they have to be if people like Erina are at the low end


----------



## The_Evil (May 7, 2015)

Things about to get real now. Can't wait for the elite 10 to trash some fools, the hype better be real.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2015)

Hope souma goes at it with the dude who sent stalker boy after him, was it Eizan or something like that?


----------



## Virys (May 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 8, 2015)

Soma should never cut his hair. Amazing what growing it a little does


----------



## Virys (May 8, 2015)

Chinese also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2015)

Dat fucking Souma and the Elite Ten



Can?t wait for translation


----------



## Zabuza (May 8, 2015)

I bet the translation for that last page goes something like "I hope he doesn't challenge us next"


----------



## haegar (May 8, 2015)

yeah, stupid wait, at least there#s ep6 to pass the time


----------



## YoungChief (May 9, 2015)

Oh wow, I remember those broken glasses

Chapter 28



Chapter 117


----------



## Suzuku (May 9, 2015)

so we finally get to meet some upperclassman.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2015)

Souma's new confidence levels are off the fucking charts


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Souma's new confidence levels are off the fucking charts



They should be though. He fucking excelled in Shinomiya's restaurant and he realized how awesome Shinomiya is and he wants to be even better than him. 
I really like the main character of this manga. This is how a Shonen hero should be always.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2015)

Exactly.

Also those fucking panels, Souma looks just too damn badass


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2015)

Get hyped bitches, The Elite 10 is here and about to lay down some smack down.  Finally we'll really see what the academy top dogs are made of.


----------



## haegar (May 9, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Souma's new confidence levels are off the fucking charts



truly an apt chapter title 

one would think facing the elite goes from 10 to 1, so Erina is first? 


that'd screw the buildup though concerning those two? 


truthfully, I wouldnt be surprised if Ishiki goes first cause he enjoys it ... maybe the ten sorta talk it out in terms of who wants to go first?


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Get hyped bitches, The Elite 10 is here and about to lay down some smack down.  Finally we'll really see what the academy top dogs are made of.



I expect (and want) foodgasms across the board. I mean the obvious assumption is that only a handful of the first years can actually make it to Elite 10 level.


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I expect (and want) foodgasms across the board. I mean the obvious assumption is that only a handful of the first years can actually make it to Elite 10 level.



Funny how Souma started to boast and act really cocky (more so than before) right before event where he'll face the academy top dogs.

I can't wait for the smack-down the Elite 10 is going to deliver. This is going to be a bucket of cold water for him.

I don't think any of the Elite 10 are going to be dethroned now, they are probably looking for replacements for the third year members who will be leaving in few months.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to finally see the top dogs. You know, (probably) third years that make the likes of Erina look like children both in aura and cooking skills.


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2015)

I don't think any of them are even going to get past Erina.


----------



## haegar (May 9, 2015)

Well, tis kinda a given that the 3 tournament top dogs are elite10 grade material, but yeah, they ought to be a bit rough around the edges still otherwise the ten hype would turn out to be bogus...

I think we arent looking for wins against the E-10 but rather valiant battles. Though I rly want Erina to lose, soon


----------



## Zabuza (May 9, 2015)

haegar said:


> Well, tis kinda a given that the 3 tournament top dogs are elite10 grade material, but yeah, they ought to be a bit rough around the edges still otherwise the ten hype would turn out to be bogus...
> 
> I think we arent looking for wins against the E-10 but rather valiant battles. Though I rly want Erina to lose, soon



Erina defeats everyone except Souma. That would be perfect.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2015)

Souma should take on the 9th spot.

I doubt they all will fight Erina, indeed most likely one fo the girls will go first against her. It would be good if Megumi or Hisako did, even Nikumi seems like a good option.


----------



## The_Evil (May 9, 2015)

Megumi would probably faint if she had to face Erina.


I'm betting on Akira myself. What better way to hype her up before eventual fight with Souma than to have her beat the guy who already defeated him twice?


----------



## Lortastic (May 9, 2015)

he new chapter is absolutely amazing

Why can't most Shonen protagonists be like this?! I love Soma's new level of confidence and boy, he did do a lot to deserve it. Marui regressing into an old man after the training period is hilarious. I was kinda interested to see how the other Polar Star Dorm members passed their trials. Perhaps we will see them once they begin their Shokugeki? 

Shinomiya becomes more and more lovable with each passing chapter. Him smiling properly is a nice change too. He has respect for Soma and stopped being that jerk he started off as in the series. 

I like how Soma uses his Shokugeki to expand his cooking further. He's not some asshole like Mr Stalker who takes prized possessions of others. In that sense, every Shokugeki Soma wins, he "levels up".

Holy shit. The Elite Ten will finally make their appearance! All aboard the hype train! SnS is just coming at us full speed. Really can't wait to see how this will fold out.


----------



## Cromer (May 9, 2015)

"Like A Boss"


----------



## ~VK~ (May 10, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Why can't most Shonen protagonists be like this?!



TBF, In most shounen manga's I've read it is the norm that after a training timeskip the MC comes back a lot stronger and brimming with confidence. This isn't anything we haven't seen already.


----------



## haegar (May 10, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Erina defeats everyone except Souma. That would be perfect.



if he beats her that would feel to early to me and Id start worrying how many chapters left till most awesome paced read atm ends ... so, a draw, maybe? 



Vongola King said:


> TBF, In most shounen manga's I've read it is the norm that after a training timeskip the MC comes back a lot stronger and brimming with confidence. This isn't anything we haven't seen already.



generally, true, but not with that level of swag  in any other currently ongoing thing I read


----------



## Zabuza (May 10, 2015)

haegar said:


> if he beats her that would feel to early to me and Id start worrying how many chapters left till most awesome paced read atm ends ... so, a draw, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> generally, true, but not with that level of swag  in any other currently ongoing thing I read



It's not like she's the best of Elite 10 in fact she is the 10th seat. She might have the best palette  but it was never mentioned she makes the best plates. So if Souma is going to win against anyone from Elite 10 this early, Erina is probably the safest bet.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 10, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> It's not like she's the best of Elite 10 in fact she is the 10th seat. She might have the best palette  but it was never mentioned she makes the best plates. So if Souma is going to win against anyone from Elite 10 this early, Erina is probably the safest bet.



I think it will be soma vs eizan first. Their confrontation has been build up for a while now and he has that classic first big villain vibe to him. 

Erina is soma's biggest rival and it will be a while before they face of.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 11, 2015)

Okay folks, raise your hands and tell me if anyone in here likes Erina Nakiri.


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> It's not like she's the best of Elite 10 in fact she is the 10th seat. She might have the best palette  but it was never mentioned she makes the best plates. So if Souma is going to win against anyone from Elite 10 this early, Erina is probably the safest bet.



it'd feel to early for him to beat her given the character development is what I meant. oc I want him to, but I just dont want to see going all tsun tsun even over her loss and I fear she will somehow manage just that despite all odds 

I forgot about Eizan  yeah there was a buildup, and I'd rly want Soma to beat him, but idk, can he? what rank is he again? 6th or 5th or something?



Punk Zebra said:


> Okay folks, raise your hands and tell me if anyone in here likes Erina Nakiri.


as is, annoying - but would tap


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2015)

Eizan is 9th, so below Isshiki but above current Erina. Erina is likely to move up somehow so if anyone gets beaten first among the Elite 10, it's him


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Eizan is 9th, so below Isshiki but above current Erina. Erina is likely to move up somehow so if anyone gets beaten first among the Elite 10, it's him



9th? well that'd work nicely then wouldnt it?

I shall opt for this happening, too then


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2015)

And it's only the natural progression. He beat his low level lackeys (Karaage arc) and his seemingly most important lackey (Mimasaka), so he's ready to fall

Though I hope at this point they wager something other than expulsion because we know that ain't happening


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2015)

Zaru said:


> And it's only the natural progression. He beat his low level lackeys (Karaage arc) and his seemingly most important lackey (Mimasaka), so he's ready to fall
> 
> Though I hope at this point they wager something other than expulsion because we know that ain't happening



we dont know yet if stakes will be that high? the goal is to have best 1st years experience the top10, given the odds are 99% loss for first years, wouldnt it be overly harsh if the shokugeki conditions are standard heavy consequence wagers? this event might be an exception in that regard.

OC I wouldnt put it past Eizan to crap on that and put a harsh challenge on Soma which Soma would probably take on given his character


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2015)

I'm not talking about this particular event. Elite 10 positions are achieved by fighting someone for their position (as far as we know), so that could happen later


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2015)

so you're saying he'll have to beat Eizan twice?


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2015)

Do we even know what this whole event will be about exactly?


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2015)

no, but I cant help speculate, things fired me up real good


----------



## Azula (May 11, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Okay folks, raise your hands and tell me if anyone in here likes Erina Nakiri.


----------



## haegar (May 11, 2015)

you'll get a lot of flak for that 





edit:
that being said I agree she's tasty. Though A5 grade meat be superior


----------



## Suzuku (May 11, 2015)

souma too based


----------



## ~VK~ (May 11, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> Okay folks, raise your hands and tell me if anyone in here likes Erina Nakiri.


I like her boobs.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2015)

I like Erina, I have seen plenty of characters waaaay more annoying, in my book she is fairly decent.


----------



## Azula (May 11, 2015)

haegar said:


> you'll get a lot of flak for that





What's not to like about Erina?


*Spoiler*: __ 








​



Da Queen


----------



## The_Evil (May 11, 2015)

Erina is awesome and hilarious, she's my favorite character.



I don't think any of the Elite 10 are going to be dethroned in this event. After all, not counting Erina there was never any first years in Elite 10. At most the first years that do best will be selected as replacement for any third years in Elite 10 that will be leaving in few months.


----------



## Zabuza (May 11, 2015)

haegar said:


> you'll get a lot of flak for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This x 10000000


----------



## ~VK~ (May 11, 2015)

So i've been watching the anime now and i've been wondering why erina never got into trouble when she unjustly failed soma. I mean this is somebody's future we're talking about. She could've destroyed his entire cooking career right then and there if her grandfather wasn't there to fix it. I mean her gramps could've at the very least have a talk with her about it and make sure she'll never be judging students again since she's proven to be incapable of being objective.


----------



## YoungChief (May 11, 2015)

Speaking of unjustly expelling students, I felt so bad for that kid who got expelled for his hair gel, in fact re-reading that part makes it seem like the author is trying way too hard to make this school seem hardcore


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 11, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> I like Erina, I have seen plenty of characters waaaay more annoying, in my book she is fairly decent.



I find it ridiculous that she can't admit that Souma has skill or anything, like can she not see the amount of people he beat out already. She has her moments with me but overall shes such an asshole. What would be funny is if she lost the ability to taste food........... loses that "God Tongue" of hers.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 12, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> So i've been watching the anime now and i've been wondering why erina never got into trouble when she unjustly failed soma. I mean this is somebody's future we're talking about. She could've destroyed his entire cooking career right then and there if her grandfather wasn't there to fix it. I mean her gramps could've at the very least have a talk with her about it and make sure she'll never be judging students again since she's proven to be incapable of being objective.



I highly doubt the shit about his career since from the beginning Souma didn?t give a shit about things like cooking schools nor an actual career, he just wanted to succeed the restaurant and that?s it. He would have just found a way to improve himself.

I hope she got scolded at least though, on the other hand her grandpa didn?t seem bothered, probly he is used to it and has done the same before, who knows maybe Erina is only the judge to prove the worth of the students rather than their skills, I mean all those fucking pussys ran away without even trying. Why else would he be there then if he trusted her judgement completely?



Punk Zebra said:


> I find it ridiculous that she can't admit that Souma has skill or anything, like can she not see the amount of people he beat out already. She has her moments with me but overall shes such an asshole. What would be funny is if she lost the ability to taste food........... loses that "God Tongue" of hers.



Meh, she won?t admit it until the very end, she knows he has skill but she hates his guts. It?s pride alone, and it?s not rare, I have seen people IRL to act in a similar way just because of their shitty pride. However her acknowledging Souma is one of the main points of this since in the at the beginning he told her that he would make her say his food was delicious so it?ll take a good while.


----------



## haegar (May 12, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> So i've been watching the anime now and i've been wondering why erina never got into trouble when she unjustly failed soma. I mean this is somebody's future we're talking about. She could've destroyed his entire cooking career right then and there if her grandfather wasn't there to fix it. I mean her gramps could've at the very least have a talk with her about it and make sure she'll never be judging students again since she's proven to be incapable of being objective.




woot, dude? the old fart has a sense of humor and hes prly bored often. much more interesting to watch soma teach her over time than bother himself and her with talk no jutsu. besides, she not dumb, is she? she failed soma yet next day there he is regardless as one who *passed*, im sure she was all "gee, wonder who could have made that happen and what that silent gesture is meant to "say" ..... that old asshat"


----------



## ~VK~ (May 12, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> I highly doubt the shit about his career since from the beginning Souma didn?t give a shit about things like cooking schools nor an actual career, he just wanted to succeed the restaurant and that?s it. He would have just found a way to improve himself.
> 
> I hope she got scolded at least though, on the other hand her grandpa didn?t seem bothered, probly he is used to it and has done the same before, who knows maybe Erina is only the judge to prove the worth of the students rather than their skills, I mean all those fucking pussys ran away without even trying. Why else would he be there then if he trusted her judgement completely?



That's the old souma, though. He does give a shit now and is very glad and grateful he came to tootsuki. He's changed and he's going to change more. We don't really know what the future holds for him exactly and erina should've been punished for trying to sabotage it.


----------



## Ender (May 12, 2015)

is it just me or does the grandpa look different in the anime compared to the manga? IDK he just looks cooler in the manga than the anime for some reason.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 12, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> That's the old souma, though. He does give a shit now and is very glad and grateful he came to tootsuki. He's changed and he's going to change more. We don't really know what the future holds for him exactly and erina should've been punished for trying to sabotage it.



That?s precisely why, it was the old Souma, he became what he is now by entering Tootsuki, not before. If he hadn?t been accepted he probably woulda just moved forward whatever way he could because bakc then he didn?t give a damn at all. 

He could have remained the same or he could have realized his walls and find another way to improve himself if hadn?t been accepted considering his personality.

I do agree that she should have been punishde for acting like a rotten spoiled brat though.


----------



## The_Evil (May 12, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> That's the old souma, though. He does give a shit now and is very glad and grateful he came to tootsuki. He's changed and he's going to change more. We don't really know what the future holds for him exactly and erina should've been punished for trying to sabotage it.



Lol, Erina is his granddaughter and the greatest talent in Tootsuki history, she's literally the future of the family, like hell he's going to bother her about failing one guy more or less.


----------



## YoungChief (May 13, 2015)

You know I've noticed a disturbing lack of desserts in this series, weird

Who do you guys think would make the best dessert out of all the first years? (excluding Erina of course)

My money's on Tadokoro or Alice. Could be wrong but I think Kurokiba wouldn't fare very well compared to past placements


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2015)

Molecular gastronomy is very suited for (cold!) desserts, so my bet would be on her as well.

SOMEONE at Tootsuki must be a dessert specialist though.


----------



## JesusBaby (May 13, 2015)

Elite 10 incoming 
I hope Soma faces off against my girl Erina so he can get his ass handed to him low diff XD
Soma thinking he can take on the big girls  meh


----------



## tgre (May 14, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only one on the Alice train

Really liked Alice more than Erina

always.

Dat fucking pixie cut


----------



## SmashSk8er (May 14, 2015)

The Elite Ten.


----------



## Virys (May 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>Megumi's worried about Souma going around challenging people to a Shokugeki, but there already exist other problems beforehand
>Erina seems to have frosty ties with the person who's doing the selection of seats
>Takumi vs Mimasaka, Ryou vs Hayama, Alice vs Hisako
>The E10 don't have a good relationship with one another
>As per Megumi's premonition, the 2nd years have their hands full with taking down the 3rd years to pay attention to Souma
>The names of the remaining E10 are still unknown


----------



## Zabuza (May 14, 2015)

SmashSk8er said:


> The Elite Ten.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that a bankai?! wtf


----------



## Ender (May 14, 2015)

Imagine if he uses that during his Shokugekis  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 BAAANKAAI!! Now my cooking is on the next level


----------



## Lortastic (May 14, 2015)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I feel like I'm the only one on the Alice train
> 
> Really liked Alice more than Erina
> 
> ...



What? I love Alice! How can anyone not?!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2015)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I feel like I'm the only one on the Alice train
> 
> Really liked Alice more than Erina
> 
> ...



Whatcha saying man? i think many of us have stated before to be on the Alice train. Ya?re not alone, SHE is not alone


----------



## Azula (May 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So whose the seat one? 

I am betting on the girl in the front


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That girl in the Chinese dress at the prelims wanted to be the first female #1 so that seems unlikely

(If I remember that right)


----------



## Virys (May 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zabuza (May 15, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Imagine if he uses that during his Shokugekis
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I know right, the guy with the bankai is fucking awesome. He just broght a whole fucking new power level to this story.


----------



## Suzuku (May 15, 2015)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Mazaka...dere Erina kita ka d


----------



## Zabuza (May 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I also want to know what Souma was talking with Hisako. It made it seem like Erina got a lit bit surprised with how easy they were talking to each other.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Hail HydraSouma Agent Hisako planting further seeds of Dere within Erina


----------



## Rokudaime (May 15, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to know what Souma was talking with Hisako. It made it seem like Erina got a lit bit surprised with how easy they were talking to each other.



Nothing spectacular.

Chapter 118:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Soma: Hisako, it had been long time...you looks good. (feeling)
Hisako: Ha Ha, it is all thanks to you. /smile.

and...

Soma straight away asking SHOUGEKI match with Elite 10 because he want take their elite 10 position, and they rejected his proposal right away. The Yugioh guy said that 1st year students are not good enough to challenge them, plus they said they are busy too because they want to challenge the 3rd year Elite 10 for higher seat.


----------



## Virys (May 15, 2015)

Chinese Link removed


----------



## Ender (May 15, 2015)

did he just challenge someone?


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2015)

The Elite 10 don't even bother considering a first year's challenge for their positions.
Makes you wonder how Erina got hers before even starting highschool


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2015)

I don?t know why people seem surprised at Souma challenging them, it?s been like that from the very beginning, indeed it would have been out of character for him not to.

By what i can recollect, Erina is surprised at how well they seem to get along now, Takumi is surprised that Souma went to Shino?s for training and just assumptions but the first guy Souma saw, which is also the one in the last panel may be Number 1.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The Elite 10 don't even bother considering a first year's challenge for their positions.
> Makes you wonder how Erina got hers before even starting highschool



Her grandfather connection. Simple.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Her grandfather connection. Simple.



Still, I wonder who the poor sob was that got shokugeki'd by a middle schooler and lost, unless they just didn't fill the position after someone's graduation and let her take it.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 15, 2015)

Bruh. Anyone notice the guy who seems to be number one has more bishounen powers than aldini?


----------



## Zabuza (May 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Still, I wonder who the poor sob was that got shokugeki'd by a middle schooler and lost, unless they just didn't fill the position after someone's graduation and let her take it.



With Erina's cocky attitude I'm pretty sure there are few people who wouldn't want to have a chance to shut her mouth. Problem is she was better than him/her


----------



## Typhon (May 15, 2015)

The cockyness on all sides is just too much . Soma challenging elite 10 members. Them thinking they're too good for 1st years, but want to challenge 3rd years. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 15, 2015)

SmashSk8er said:


> The Elite Ten.





Shit's about to get real.


----------



## OS (May 15, 2015)

question, who are your top 5 girls? if you would like to, say why


----------



## Zabuza (May 15, 2015)

OS said:


> question, who are your top 5 girls? if you would like to, say why



1st Nikumi - Love her fiery temper and how she ended up becoming friend with Souma and the other guys. And she's fucking hot.

2nd Hisako - After that arch with Souma she really climbed in my list and gained a lot of respect for her hard work and humbleness. She atm is the one that I think that would probably make the best pairing with Souma.

3rd Alice - She is so much better than Erina. She is not cocky and is just straight forward with her feelings and ideas. I like that.


4th - Everyone else

Last Megumi - I hate her personality.


----------



## Lortastic (May 15, 2015)

1. Alice
2. Alice
3. Alice
4. Alice
5. Alice


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 15, 2015)

The guy that appears to be first, the most bishie of them all, gives me a Nakiri vibe for some reason. I think he's one of them.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2015)

OS said:


> question, who are your top 5 girls? if you would like to, say why



1.- Alice -White hair, red eyes, the female troll of the series
2.- Ryouko- don?t know why, she is simply my second
3.- Hisako - That turtle, dat development when worked with Souma
4.- Nikumi - Meat
5.- Erina - Pureness at its max, if only she were less prideful shit would go better for her.

Prone to change depending on the new girls from the E10


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2015)

OS said:


> question, who are your top 5 girls? if you would like to, say why



1. Alice
2. Nikumi
3. Ryouko
4. Hisako
5. Megumi

Erina probably the one I like least bc her personality's cliche and she hasn't been developed as the rest (could say the same for Ryouko but shes pretty randomly funny when she interacts with Souma).


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2015)

Chapter's out.

Seems like it'll probably take until the 2nd year before the Elite 10 is challenged.


----------



## Dellinger (May 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Chapter's out.
> 
> Seems like it'll probably take until the 2nd year before the Elite 10 is challenged.



link              ?


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2015)

Chapter 170

As always, it'll take a bit longer for the Casanova Scans release.


----------



## Lortastic (May 16, 2015)

Is the Talkative 2nd year a guy or a girl? The one that keeps going nee. Nee!

I can't tell.

But the Elite 10 though. So badass. I am totally riding this hype train.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2015)

Unless girls can wear male uniforms there, it should be pretty obvious.

That condescending genki personality though


----------



## Lortastic (May 16, 2015)

Could be a tomboy 

Who's your dib on the Number 1 seat? I would like it to be Bankai dude but he's probably number 2.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 16, 2015)

Fucking love Souma. Dude just casually challenges the elite 10.


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2015)

By panel size and flow of the chapter, that dude who looks like a male hybrid of Erina and Alice is likely #1. SnakeEyes and GigaChullo are probably #2 and #3 while PlushLoli and SwordGuy are probably #4 and #5.

Could all just be a ruse though.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, the blonde dude just screams #1.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Yeah, the blonde dude just screams #1.



And he will probably also end up #1 in the next popularity poll. Girls like this sort of characters.


----------



## Lavender (May 16, 2015)

I wanna see Jouchirou just take on everybody. Like, just show everybody who the real boss is. Like, it doesnt even have to make sense for him to be there, I just wanna see it happen.

I can dream, damn it. 

On that note, is there any of the elder characters (anyone who isnt a student) you guys would like to see show their skills?


----------



## Zaru (May 16, 2015)

Imagine a Shokugeki against grandpa Nakiri. He probably has some mad skills himself.


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Imagine a Shokugeki against grandpa Nakiri. He probably has some mad skills himself.



I'm pretty sure anyone who wants the hand of Erina will probably have to Shokugeki her grandfather and win.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Chapter 170
> 
> As always, it'll take a bit longer for the Casanova Scans release.



Nice introduction phase between the upperclassmen and 1st years. So the guys in that panel with Isshiki and Eizan are the 2nd years and seats 9-6. While the subsequent panels are the 3rd years and seats 5-1. The pretty boy in the last panel is probably going to be the 1st seat unfortunately. Kind of impressed (from a shounen standpoint) there are two girls in the top 5 but I guess Megumi, Alice, Hisako, and Erina need legitimate benchmarks too since I doubt they are going to outright take the 1st seat.


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2015)

Souma got rekt. "Wannabe brat" indeed.

Erina actually considering thanking Souma but being too tsun to do it was hilarious. I wonder if she'll squeeze Hisako for answers.


The Elite 10 seems like a powder keg of personalities, no wonder they don't get along.


I'm curious on where this is going. No way this is really just a simple social event.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not digging the yugioh haired guy. Seems quite annoying.

I've recently noticed that overall there only two types of guys in this manga: Bishounen or big and bulky. It's quite funny.


----------



## Lavender (May 16, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Yeah, I'm not digging the yugioh haired guy. Seems quite annoying.
> 
> I've recently noticed that overall there only two types of guys in this manga: Bishounen or big and bulky. It's quite funny.



And then there's the ''dad's.'' (as in any of the male's over 30)

Who are like a mix of both with a slice of ''manly''.




I know Gin isn't technically a dad, but he fits the look criteria.

I have the biggest dude-crush on Jouchirou. Why is he so cool


----------



## Zabuza (May 16, 2015)

Lavender said:


> And then there's the ''dad's.'' (as in any of the male's over 30)
> 
> Who are like a mix of both with a slice of ''manly''.
> 
> ...



Jouchiro story would make an interesting spin-off these series.


----------



## YoungChief (May 16, 2015)

So how the hell do you get to challenge an elite 10 seat? Can they just refuse endlessly and keep their position?


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> So how the hell do you get to challenge an elite 10 seat? Can they just refuse endlessly and keep their position?



Maybe there's some specific event for that?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2015)

By the way anyone read the special that came out last week? it?s about short panels of Lunch time at Totsuki, there?s even a young Jouichiro part, it was freaking hilarious it was like his abilities were Souma?s + Kurokiba.

I don?t really mind the YugiOh wannabe dude, though from the four 2nd years, Isshiki seems to be the best so far as a character, we would need to see more of the other two though.

3rd years seem fucking cool and yeah, as we all think the Cool bishie guy is most likely  #1.

Erina was funny.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 16, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Maybe there's some specific event for that?



That would be my guess or the E10 would just refuse every challenge against there seat from the students below them and it would in all honesty go against the school ethos.


----------



## OS (May 16, 2015)

best page


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2015)

Yeah I'd imagine there is probably a special event involved with challenging an Elite Ten member or maybe they are only allowed to do a certain amount of them in a month. Thus they try to conserve enough to go after the higher seats among themselves. 



OS said:


> best page



I found both Erina's and Megumi's reaction to that panel rather interesting. Hisako will hopefully allow for Souma and Erina to be more casual with each other moving forward by softening Erina's impression of him up.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 16, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone who wants the hand of Erina will probably have to Shokugeki her grandfather and win.



Asura wrote letter to her grandfather: I want Erina became my daughter-in-law.

Erina's grandfather: WELCOME!! Son of ASURA!



> So how the hell do you get to challenge an elite 10 seat? Can they just refuse endlessly and keep their position?



Do you remembered what Isshiki said something like the school needs someone like Soma in chapter 6/7, I think. I think he probably upset that all those Elite 10 had lost their purpose or fighting spirit as they busy protecting their seat instead of accept challenges that threw to them.


----------



## Azula (May 17, 2015)

Zaru said:


> By panel size and flow of the chapter, that dude who looks like a male hybrid of Erina and Alice is likely #1. SnakeEyes and GigaChullo are probably #2 and #3 while PlushLoli and SwordGuy are probably #4 and #5.
> 
> Could all just be a ruse though.



:rofl SnakeEyes

I re-read the Chapter where Miyoko, the one with chinese dress says that there have been very few girls that had first seat in the history of Tootsuki.

Hinako, Mizuhara, Taki, Kikuchi all were second seat, I was hoping it would change this time


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2015)

The colorings are official, right? So the hair colors and everything should be approved by Tosh?


----------



## Rai (May 17, 2015)

It's not colored by the author. 

It's not official.

It's colored by Shueisha


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2015)

That's why I said "approved". I'm wondering if they ask the author/artist combo for color directions outside of Tosh's official colorings.


----------



## Tapion (May 17, 2015)

One of the elite ten looks like Tsugumu from KLK and the other That mobster daughter from Durarararararararararar


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That's why I said "approved". I'm wondering if they ask the author/artist combo for color directions outside of Tosh's official colorings.



I?m not really sure, I remember in Nardo digital colorings Sauce Rinnesharingan red when Kishimoto made it gray so probably they just goa round assuming stuff.

i think they do fit very well for the E10


----------



## Lortastic (May 18, 2015)

Yugi's hair looks off in colour.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 18, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> :rofl SnakeEyes
> 
> I re-read the Chapter where Miyoko, the one with chinese dress says that there have been very few girls that had first seat in the history of Tootsuki.
> 
> Hinako, Mizuhara, Taki, Kikuchi all were second seat, I was hoping it would change this time



This is a shounen. Overall guys will be better than girls.


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2015)

Elite ten looking good 

And is it me or was the last dude looking like a guy version of Erina?


----------



## Zabuza (May 18, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Elite ten looking good
> 
> And is it me or was the last dude looking like a guy version of Erina?



He is the male combination of Alice an Erina. It has been mentioned already before in the thread, so people think he might be of the same family.

My favourite character from the Elite 10 is still the guy holding the Bankai. I expect some badass panels where he activates the power of his sword.


----------



## haegar (May 18, 2015)

actually I have high hopes for the silent layed back lookin dude with the weird headdress


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 18, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> This is a shounen. Overall guys will be better than girls.



Pretty much how it is in real life...


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 18, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> He is the male combination of Alice an Erina. It has been mentioned already before in the thread, so people think he might be of the same family.



I didn't even think about him possibly being a Nakiri. 

If he is that would make a lot of sense although the question becomes which part of the family does he spawn from.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 19, 2015)

Is that cooking sword used for butchering big game or something ? 

Can't think of anything else it would be used for.


----------



## Zabuza (May 19, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Is that cooking sword used for butchering big game or something ?
> 
> Can't think of anything else it would be used for.



Fight Hollows? Just a guess..


----------



## haegar (May 19, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Is that cooking sword used for butchering big game or something ?
> 
> Can't think of anything else it would be used for.



A5 filet knife


----------



## Vermilion Kn (May 19, 2015)

fillet of hollow......I could roll with that.


----------



## Ender (May 19, 2015)

Chapter 57

Casanova Chap 118


----------



## Lortastic (May 20, 2015)

So...

If the Elite 10 and the 1st years were to pair up for future cooking events, who do you reckon will work with who?


----------



## Xin (May 20, 2015)

Caught up on this.


----------



## Romanticide (May 20, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> So...
> 
> If the Elite 10 and the 1st years were to pair up for future cooking events, who do you reckon will work with who?



Erina and Souma might pair up. Megumi would probably be paired with the scariest one.


----------



## Suzuku (May 20, 2015)

i'm still interested in how the elite 10 are chosen


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 20, 2015)

Elite Ten in Color.


----------



## Suzuku (May 20, 2015)

#1 looks like grown up Near.


----------



## Quuon (May 20, 2015)

Dude with the beanie looks so chill.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2015)

So who do you think is above Isshiki? Yu Gi Oh wannabe or glasses chick?

Also what order do yout hink the top 5 has?

Just assumptions based on the panels in the last pages I would say:

1.- Bishie White Haired
2.- Snake eyes
3.- Giant dude
4.- Plushie Gal
5.- Mohawk bankai


----------



## Rokudaime (May 21, 2015)

Link removed

Spoiler picture is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bishi guy is 1st seat
The happy girl is 2nd seat (3 years)
Guy with a hat is 3th seat (3rd years)
Cute Girl with teddy bear is 4th seat (3rd years)
Tomahawk guy with sword is 5th seat (3rd years)
Rude Glasses girl is 6th seat (2nd years)
Annoying Yugioh boy is 8th seat (2nd years)


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2015)

lol so it really was according to the panels


----------



## Zabuza (May 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma doesn't seem very happy in that panel.


----------



## Virys (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zabuza (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Since when does Souma ride bikes?


----------



## Zaru (May 22, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does Souma ride bikes?



More importantly, how did he afford one? His dad didn't send him a lot of money


----------



## haegar (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe dad ate a shino's and after upped the budget slightly? 

edit: lookin at panels again I think dat happy go lucky second seat gonna grow on me, she cute


----------



## The_Evil (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Elite 10 is standing there like "Get on our lever scrub!" XD


----------



## Virys (May 22, 2015)

Chinese Also


----------



## Jirou (May 22, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Since when does Souma ride bikes?


Not just a bike, a scooter. Which means Souma actually have a scooter license :33


----------



## haegar (May 22, 2015)

well, i expect some fun whacko style conversation skills displayed by soma here


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So is first dear a Naikiri or nah


----------



## Azula (May 22, 2015)

Ah everyone is fired up , time to bring the battle to the gods and dethrone them


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2015)

Lol looking by the raw, probly the guy is actually bonde with blue eyes? he got depressed after seeing Takumi. Some sort of same type of character gag maybe?


----------



## haegar (May 22, 2015)

somebody feed me a tasty scan, so hungry


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 22, 2015)

Guess that first seat dude has a different personality from what was expected.


----------



## Jirou (May 22, 2015)

User formerly known as WAD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So is first dear a Naikiri or nah



Nah. He's not.


*Spoiler*: __ 





一席　司　瑛士  (Tsukasa Eishi)
二席　小林　竜胆 (Kobayashi Rindou)
三席　女木島　冬輔 (Megishima Tousuke)
四席　茜ヶ久保　もも (Akanegakubo Momo)
五席　斎藤　綜明 (Saito Soumei)
六席　紀ノ国　寧々 (Kinokuni Nene)
七席　一色先輩 Isshiki
八席　久我　照紀 (Kuga Terunori)
九席　叡山　枝津也 Eizan
十席　薙切　えりな Erina


----------



## Virys (May 23, 2015)

210


----------



## Zabuza (May 23, 2015)

I wasn't expecting that sort of character for the 1st seat. That was a fairly pleasant surprise.


----------



## YoungChief (May 23, 2015)

Kuga needs an ass whoopin


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2015)

Eishi is definitely different from what expected from the first seat. He's a bit silly but seems to harbor a great love for cooking.

Elite 10 really is amazing, no wonder they look down on the rest of students. I wonder in what way is Souma planning to best Kuga, should be interesting.

Erina face when the others are getting all fired up is absolutely perfect. You can totally tell what she's thinking.

Nice set up mini-arc this was. The School Festival should be amazing.


----------



## Ender (May 23, 2015)

I can't wait for Souma to stir shit up


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 23, 2015)

Who does the 2nd seat remind me of?


----------



## ~VK~ (May 23, 2015)

Not counting the 1st seat, the other 3rd years were suspiciously quiet. I wonder why.


----------



## haegar (May 23, 2015)

and yugi-oh-what-a-shitty-hairstyle-you-have just raised his flag to be taken care of first, good job, I like this more than eizan actually 

loved how expectations got trolled, first seat personality is pure gold


----------



## Suzuku (May 23, 2015)

User formerly known as WAD said:


> Who does the 2nd seat remind me of?


Kuroneko   .


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2015)

I liked this chapter, wanna know more about dat 2nd and 5th seat though.

There are good enough reasons for these guys to look down on the rest. Still i think Soma with some more experience from here on could legitly get a chance at trying any of the lower seats(10-8)


----------



## Space (May 23, 2015)

Well we don't know anything about these guys, plus it would be bad writing if souma is already at seat 8-10 strength. The author is making it fairly difficult for him though if he wants to realistically portray the gap between these 2 groups. Hope he continues to come up with actual techniques and cooking methods


----------



## haegar (May 23, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> Well we don't know anything about these guys, plus it would be bad writing if souma is already at seat 8-10 strength. The author is making it fairly difficult for him though if he wants to realistically portray the gap between these 2 groups. Hope he continues to come up with actual techniques and cooking methods



after this chap im not worried about a sudden shortening of the power gap (no matter how hyped I am about kuga sorta raising the flag there). soma will prly need quite some time to even figure out where he can dare attack yugioh - and when he does his moral victory might well exhaust itself in a respectable draw in one discipline/field only?

but somethings gonna come of this eventually, a small stepping stone towards getting in a position to challenge say maybe eizan for real - or to be ready when eizan makes his move on soma, which he probably will being  the dick he is 

edit: I wonder if soma is gonna make use of that stalker dude to find out where he can get him


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2015)

Next chapter Souma goes to ask Erina for help _again._


----------



## haegar (May 23, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Next chapter Souma goes to ask Erina for help _again._



that would sorta suck. im thinking he might get a clue during the festival maybe?

training with dad would be cool. how about dad shows up for the festival and since we are at it at the festival erina finds out about *who's your daddy* - that'd be progress


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2015)

I can see him at least asking her about each of the Elite 10 specialties and such. If he wants to beat them at something he needs more info, and he's straightforward enough to just go and ask her.


----------



## haegar (May 23, 2015)

mhh ... true. still want dad to show again its about time?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2015)

meh, training with dad would have no meaning at all I want him to appear again though. It would be fairly funny for himt o show up at the end of some random event to cook a feast for the student with everyone "Holy Shit Second seat just beind Chef Doujima" and suddenly:

"Oi Souma, come up here to help"

"Fine pops, coming"

"WTF!!???"


----------



## haegar (May 24, 2015)

well, maybe training is badly phrased. 
dad does surprise visit for festival.
dad challenges soma, soma loses, training over, but like 3 days later soma gets a good idea due to what dad cooked


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2015)

I just realized something.

The next arc is going to be about School Festival, right?

You know what that means:

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Shozan (May 24, 2015)

that's not a sword... hmm, I'm calling the mohawk guy to have speciality with pasta, pizza, italian food.

They do need to be monsters if Erina (with the god tongue) is just the 10th seat.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

Fund              it


----------



## Suzuku (May 24, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> The next arc is going to be about School Festival, right?
> 
> You know what that means:


a broken image?


----------



## Suzuku (May 24, 2015)

fify 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 24, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> The next arc is going to be about School Festival, right?
> 
> You know what that means:



Fix'd. You're welcome.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Suzuku


----------



## Suzuku (May 24, 2015)

once again i one up persecuted


----------



## The_Evil (May 24, 2015)

Well, I hate when stuff like that happens, since it shows to me just fine. Thanks tho, I'll put the fixed version in.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

It didn't hotlink properly, so you could see it if you went to the link directly beforehand.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 24, 2015)

2nd seat is 2 cute


----------



## OS (May 24, 2015)

Hope next arc isn't like the tournament arc.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 24, 2015)

Even though I think Erina is an ass she looks really nice in this pick

Souma-kun better choose wisely.


----------



## Zabuza (May 24, 2015)

User formerly known as WAD said:


> 2nd seat is 2 cute



Yeah, from all the girls in Elite 10 she looks the best imo.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2015)

^Totally agree plus she seemed to catch a lil interest in Souma after his chat with Kuga/Yugi boy wonder if she is the kinda trickster girl that will push him into some amusing stuff.


----------



## Typhon (May 24, 2015)

Eizan being in elite 10 makes perfect sense now. I feel Erin a needs to rank up before Soma even tries to get in. And it should be just those two until later years.


----------



## hussamb (May 25, 2015)

i think i already know what soma will do, simply saying he will see what one of the elite ten is going to cook and in the festival he will do the same, and if his dish was better he would force them to fight


----------



## haegar (May 25, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> ^Totally agree plus she seemed to catch a lil interest in Souma after his chat with Kuga/Yugi boy wonder if she is the kinda trickster girl that will push him into some amusing stuff.



definetly getting a playfull vibe from her


----------



## Shozan (May 25, 2015)

I have a feeling they're going to use Hayama as a 'sacrifice' to one of the seats to show us how much of a monsters they are.

Like, one of the bottom 4 go against him with Hayama speciality as theme, say curry, and he get's fucking destroyed, maybe saving some face tying with the seat in some area like flavor or some stuff like that.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2015)

I wonder if they'll even accept expulsion as enough of a bet considering how useful an Elite 10 position is.

There's really little reason to ever let anyone fight you for your Elite 10 position so I wonder how those even happen.


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2015)

This is just my guess but as they have mentioned in this last chapter, Elite 10 holds most of the power within the academy, and because of that I think that will be the requirement to actually be able to challenge anyone from the Elite.
Have more power than them.
I also wouldn't be surprised after you get in the Elite 10, a way to climb the ranks is to gain even more influence and power until the point you're pretty much the number one.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2015)

I wonder how many of the shadow figured 2nd years from the recent spectators will pop up as opponents, possibly during the next event. If any, at all


----------



## Lord Genome (May 25, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> This is just my guess but as they have mentioned in this last chapter, Elite 10 holds most of the power within the academy, and because of that I think that will be the requirement to actually be able to challenge anyone from the Elite.
> Have more power than them.
> I also wouldn't be surprised after you get in the Elite 10, a way to climb the ranks is to gain even more influence and power until the point you're pretty much the number one.



nah otherwise they wouldnt have shot down souma so fast

maybe if and elite 10 challenges an elite 10 but the challenger prob has to be a on a well known high level or something


----------



## Zabuza (May 25, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> nah otherwise they wouldnt have shot down souma so fast
> 
> maybe if and elite 10 challenges an elite 10 but the challenger prob has to be a on a well known high level or something



Well Souma is just starting to gain influence in the Academy and we've only seen like what 2 tests and one competition so far for this first year (and he didn't win any of those). 
I'm pretty sure if he ends ups top position ranks in first year and with more good results in 2nd year competitions / tests then he would have gained enough respect to be actually able to have the right to challenge people in the Elite 10.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2015)

Makes you wonder what kind of scale they're planning for this story. We're like halfway through the first in-story year after 2.5 years of real time. It could run for a decade before we get to graduation, but I doubt Tosh wants to stick to it for that long.
Though we don't technically need to go that far, as long as there's a satisfying conclusion (Soma reaching #1 or possibly #2 of Elite 10 and maybe a final duel against his dad) and a nice epilogue of what happened to everyone, it can end a lot earlier than that.

A good question is... with that talk about finding someone to cook for, will there be an actual romance subplot? And if so, starting when? 
And no, Erina one-sidedly warming up to him (romantically) wouldn't count as a romance subplot. It has to be from Souma's side.


----------



## Romanticide (May 25, 2015)

Zaru said:


> A good question is... with that talk about finding someone to cook for, will there be an actual romance subplot? And if so, starting when?
> And no, Erina one-sidedly warming up to him (romantically) wouldn't count as a romance subplot. It has to be from Souma's side.



I think if Soma continues to get her to say she likes his cooking, it might bring his mind back to his dad's words/realization. He did say he'd make her say his cooking was good after all. And that's gotta come up sometime before this ends. Of course if Tosh wants to end it in a cute way he could have Soma tell Erina in the final chapter that he'll cook for her forever.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2015)

Considering Souma?s personality, if Erina actually does warm up to him and  does end up falling for him, I can?t imagine another way for it to happen other than she being the one confessing and the guy casually accepting or pulling an MinexTatsume frome Akame Ga Kill. Her challenge is to make him fall heels over head for her (guess they should find some sort of way to ppull cooking into this) and as he warms up to Erina his cooking skills improve even more.

Best cook X Best Tongue or something like that. I would laugh if that happens


----------



## Suzuku (May 26, 2015)

there aint no love in muh shounen mangos homies


----------



## Zabuza (May 26, 2015)

Yeah the least thing i'm worried about in this story is relationships. I just want to see food wars






and foodgasms


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2015)

Anyone feeling the hype for Nene? She's above Isshiki among the second years and the whole Doujima bath story from the resort arc could imply she finished before him back then. She might be a monster.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 26, 2015)

I'm actually having trouble reconciling the Elite 10 being so much better than Souma and crew, at least 6-9 simply by using Souma's duel against Isshiki as a benchmark.

True, while he supposedly "didn't cook his speciality/didn't try", Souma still managed a draw against him on a theme ISSHIKI chose. And this was when Souma was considerably less skilled/learned.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2015)

That was just a plot device from early in the manga. Isshiki most likely wasn't serious about it.


----------



## Azula (May 26, 2015)

What kind of cooking style and expertise each of the Elite 10 might have? Or even superhuman senses. 

Erina has God's tongue, Hayama has his superhuman nose and Mito has super sensitive lips.

Nene is probably very intelligent type cook and that guy with the huge sword surely butchers animals.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2015)

Eizan seems to be into the whole management thing more than anything. 

The others are pretty much unguessable.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2015)

I just realized nikumi wasn't worthy enough to go to the picnic


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2015)

Well, the first years who went there were all of those who got into quarter finals + Erina.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 26, 2015)

Yup, which reminds me, Mimasaka was there.

Which makes it interesting why Eishi chose to address Souma and Takumi and almost remembered Mimasaka as an afterthought, which is strange since Mimasaka was the only one who participated in more than one Shokugeki and initiated both.

So the first two have clearly grabbed his attention in a manner unrelated to the stress of organizing the Shokugeki, no?


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2015)

Meat is only polar star tier.


----------



## The_Evil (May 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> A good question is... with that talk about finding someone to cook for, will there be an actual romance subplot? And if so, starting when?
> And no, Erina one-sidedly warming up to him (romantically) wouldn't count as a romance subplot. It has to be from Souma's side.



The manga will obviously end with Souma and Erina opening a restaurant together.



OS said:


> I just realized nikumi wasn't worthy enough to go to the picnic



Nikumi didn't qualify for the finals of the Election. If she could come, a lot of other people could too.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 26, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> *The manga will obviously end with Souma and Erina opening a restaurant together.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nikumi didn't qualify for the finals of the Election. If she could come, a lot of other people could too.



Can't have two head chefs in restaurant can you. They both are good enough to do there own thing.


----------



## haegar (May 26, 2015)

they'll be two restaurants on opposite side of the street and each of them will go to eat at the other 

jokes aside when soma is done he'll have dad's little shack and be happy there, and occasionally he will travel like dad is what ima thinkin ... oc erina will be regular at yukihiras


----------



## Ender (May 27, 2015)

Chap 119 by Casanova

Chapter 45


edit: much more clear translation  but interesting indeed  i really can't wait for Souma to wipe some smirks of their faces, which I think is a big possibility, especially with how Isshiki was smirking when he first met Souma and with his speech at the Election.


----------



## Virys (May 28, 2015)




----------



## haegar (May 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



plz nikumi 4 basketball team captn


----------



## Azula (May 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4 megumi starts owning everyone in basketball too.


----------



## The_Evil (May 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 120 Gourmet Festival
> 
> Gourmets from all around the country gather for the renowned Tootsuki Academy festival
> The students have to form groups and compete between those groups, the winning group earns some sort of priviledge
> ...




Erina got bored with just sitting on the sidelines it seems.  This is gonna be a massacre.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



inb4 draw between polar star and erina's group - speaking of which, wish we would get more dorms, like I wanna have groups for all the other first years they are members of, thus added characters, thus more dynamics, not just for the festival but in general. its kina weird there is so much focus on polar yet we do not even know of one SINGLE non polar character what dorm they are in and how they interact with those folks. it was hinted there is inter dorm struggle for domination, so again, why we never heard of other dorms, this seems like a shortsight by author so far actually 

more interesting is how come erina and hisako suddenly all buddy buddy again? I wanna see the scene where that happened, hope mthat aint glossed over - in any case she only going for hisako now cause she seen how easy going she was with soma, lol


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2015)

haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spreading attention too thin is dangerous for the pacing of the plot.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Spreading attention too thin is dangerous for the pacing of the plot.



mh, true, and pacing was REAL good so far. still, think it couldnt hurt if things get expanded in that direction a bit. at least for folks like aldinis and erina and such i wanna see their dorms, too 

wonder if erina even IS in a dorm, or has like her own hotel tower to herself lol


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2015)

Haven't we seen Erina's accomodation though? During the scenes where Hisako visits, for example.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Haven't we seen Erina's accomodation though? During the scenes where Hisako visits, for example.



her personal room, and there was a grand hallway and a shot of the building front I think, but it wasnt made clear if she dwells alone or her faction resides there, too?


----------



## The_Evil (May 28, 2015)

Most students don't reside in dorms. They are mostly rich kids who have their own apartments near school.

Erina lives in a Nakiri residence that seems to be somewhere on the campus.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2015)

for housing for the poor polar is pretty OP


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fake spoilers.


----------



## haegar (May 28, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Fake spoilers.


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2015)

>Putting out fake spoilers


----------



## Rokudaime (May 29, 2015)

Supposed to be real spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



>The highlight of the festival happens to be each of the E10's respective stalls
>To challenge them, Souma plans to open his own stall
>He learns from Megumi Kuga's specialty lies in Chinese cuisine
>He seeks out Houjou during her basketball PE lesson to have a conversation with her
>She brings him to the Chinese Research Society/Association (seems like the place is full of bald men)
>Houjou was invited before by Kuga to join the society, but she wasn't willing to be part of it
>Understanding that Souma's there to observe him, Kuga calls out 10 of his men
>Each of them cooks the exact same dish (Mapo Tofu)
>Anticipating at least 500k(?!) people attending the festival, 1000 portions are prepared a day
>Kuga asks Souma what he plans to do to be superior to him




Chinese Scan
Link removed


----------



## The_Evil (May 29, 2015)

Someone put fake spoilers? That's not... wait it was me?! Sorry guys.

Remind me to wait till spoilers get confirmed before posting them.


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2015)

well if the updated spoiler is the real deal it sound very good too, damn, im all fired up again, how do they do this in this age of meh chapters accross the shounen bord? outstanding 


*Spoiler*: __ 




-ohoho whats with that expression of erina on p4 after talking to soma? does she hope he'll fail again , OR ELSE?!?!? 
-dat slamdunk 
-kouga way to arrogant lookin, he rly rly raising his flag lol


----------



## luffy no haki (May 29, 2015)

Seems like Souma realized Kuga is the real shit despite being annoying.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2015)

You have to be quite cocky to think someone in the Elite 10 isn't "the real shit".  Souma seems to have learned that fast.


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2015)

Kouga certainly is the real deal, but the fact that he is the only one baiting Souma so arrogantly to try real hard is most certainly gonna boomerang on him sooner rather than later. Kouga might be Kouga and the 10 be the 10, but we ARE talking Souma after all 

edit: I mean, Souma's skill is sorta tarantinoesque, he soaks up everything thrown at him like a sponge, I dont think we have fully fathomed just how much he got outa staying with Shino... he will most certainly achieve some sorta of moral victory against that guy shortly after the festival at the latest, if not during its duration, imho


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2015)

Well it'd be an interesting progression

I thought he'd go after Eizan first since he shat on his efforts (business and protege) twice already

But shitting on the next highest Elite 10 in some category is probably more realistic as a next step than actually beating one of them


----------



## haegar (May 29, 2015)

well, a moral victory in my book would be as little as comming to a draw in one discipline and have the little pipsqueak grudginly acknowledge that ... I do agree its to early to challenge any of them properly

edit: then again maybe im just hyped too much lol 

edit2: but seriously, I trust Shino sensei's judgement, there is no way he'd put Souma's dish on the menue in his joint and friggin tell him to go get that first seat just for funs. He may be still too rough around the edges for year2/elite 10 interaction, but its pretty much a given of all the other first year highrankers Souma will be the first to man up to the challenge, and at a speed surprising most ...


----------



## The_Evil (May 30, 2015)

Chapter out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, Erina is like "You know nothing Yukihira Souma" which is something she keeps telling him all too often. And indeed the reality seems to slap Souma in the face this chapter as he finds out he's badly outmatched in both dish quality as well as resources. Souma is way over his head this time, so how will he get out of this dead end?

Houjou returns, nice to see that the manga dosen't just forget it's minor characters like that.


Now I can't wait for the next chapter. Souma better think fast if he wants to accomplish anything.


----------



## Zabuza (May 30, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Chapter out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Where can I read it?


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Where can I read it?



what he said. people should just develop the habit of c&ping links rather than saying its out :/


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2015)

here

Google is your friend, as it was mine


----------



## haegar (May 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> here
> 
> Google is your friend, as it was mine



no, you are my friend for going through prly at least 5 links atop gsearch that turn out to be "chapter not yet released" pages 


plus, "chapter out" is 10 letters/keys; ctrl c/ctrl v is 4, so it would even be faster 


*Spoiler*: __ 



well, spot on question at the end, HOW will he handle it? he could enlist polar star I suppose? I think Kouga's army being comprised of clones will be his downfall, Souma will somehow use the fact that his group of helpers each do the dish slightly differently, is my totally fact unfounded prediction at this time. 
at the early cooking camp thing, a task was to produce 100+ dishes in 1 hour and sell them and the top rankers did 300, if memory serves right? lets take those 300 dishes per person as a rough estimate, and say he will need at least 3, prly 4 or 5 helpers to be able to meet basic output of dishes required. 
now, if he comes up with a recipe that works no matter how each of his helpers do it slightly differently? lets say he gets tadoroko and nikumi at the least, and he does a french variation himself, tadoroko does the veggie/healthy and nikumi the meaty version ....  who else can he enlist? aldini for italian?

 it would actually be another pretty cool idea too to get all the autumn leafer first years to make up a stand together and beat kouga 

either way, nice buildup this gonna be good again 




edit: also, Souma may use some of what he learned at Shino's about how partial tasks of a dish are distributed amongst different cooks to achieve efficient workflow ...


----------



## Azula (May 30, 2015)

Poor Kuga, so unpopular with the ladies  , Nene wants him dead and houjo won't join his club.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2015)

Someone as flamboyant looking as Kuga having an army of shaved cooking soldiers is both strange and perfect


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2015)

Kuga really crushed a lot of Souma?s simple thinking just with that. What I lik about this E10 guys is that while cocky as fuck, all of them seem to have the skill to back up their shit unlike with many battle manga where some cocky peeps are just all talk or underwhelming compared to the hype. Guess this being cooking doeshelp the purpose.


----------



## Lortastic (May 30, 2015)

But Kuga himself hasn't cooked yet


----------



## YoungChief (May 30, 2015)

Hm I don't think the E10 are hyped enough, some shit like seeing one of them beating some hapless student in a shokugeki with a grilled cheese sandwich with soup as the battle theme would suffice

Ok no jk, seriously this school is insane, how the hell is Souma gonna make 1000 meals


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2015)

I assume all of Polar Star Dorm will help, maybe Hojo too....still can?t see them delivering at least 1000 though.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2015)

Considering the volume of food to be cooked here, doesn't that mean the other Elite 10 must have lackeys as well?

We still have no idea what Isshiki's power structure looks like


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2015)

I assume those are Kuga?s lackeys cause they all are part of the club but we don?t know if the rest/how many are part of one of the research societies. He might as well have juts one, two or none...or some dozens.


----------



## Typhon (May 30, 2015)

If Souma says "I'll just wing it!" next chapter and ends up winning, I'mma have a field day.


----------



## haegar (May 31, 2015)

hell work his ass off, he never winged it


----------



## Shozan (Jun 1, 2015)

yeah, just read the new chapter and well... the elite 10 are in a league of his own. No shit


----------



## haegar (Jun 2, 2015)

btw why the fuck this thread only get 4 stars not 5?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 2, 2015)

I really don't see what the big deal is. Didn't souma make like 200 meals in like 30 minutes way back in the training camp arc? He shouldn't need an army for only 1000 meals a day.


----------



## haegar (Jun 3, 2015)

well for one the difference might be that back then a meal was basic, but now it entails a full dish, sauce, side dish vegetables and whatnot? so more complex and refined, plus, there ought to be a difference between the expected quality back then in the resort specifically created for "training first years" and now, the main academy opening its gates once a year to show off its best.

then, like the opponents are up to leet10 level, and all the 2nd years and 3rd years presumably, so large base of competitors, and, in the autum elections they had to cook their best dish for what, 5 people, and now that quality has to be sustained over 1k dishes.

however, this also doesnt sound too different from what we saw as the harsh reality of pro cooking in shino's cuisine? extreme stress, time constraint, being able to flexibly adapt quickly if needed, yet meet highest quality. still stand by my him having been at shinos is something we will see him build upon here...

edit: taking yugioh as example, the challenge might also lie in being able to manage a team and get your sub chefs to perform up to the task? then there is getting ingredients for 1k dishes that are up to standard...

yes, at first going from 100-200 to 1k dont sound so bad, just multiply the cooks, but rly if you think of it, the amount of things where you or somebody on your team can fuck up multiplies exponentially with this challenge too.

either way, still fired up for next chapter, damn, im continously burning here over last couple of weeks its rly good pacing to me still


----------



## Ender (Jun 3, 2015)

Chap 120 Casanova

Chapter 46.5


----------



## Typhon (Jun 4, 2015)

haegar said:


> hell work his ass off, he never winged it



Winging it doesn't mean you won't work your ass off to get it done. (Late)


----------



## Virys (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Soma declares he'll defeat Terunori with his dish
Because of the late start, something happens to the name value oustide the school //I guess this means Souma's late start prevented him from promoting himself much outside the school
Visit to the newspaper club
Satoshi will participate as/with the Polar Star Dorm (He's really shining)
Souma finds a way to win chatting with Erina
He decides on what genre he's cooking, his booth is in front of Terunori's
Everyone's in shock


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Virys (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting 

Alice lost to Hisako by 1 vote...


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2015)

that poll is actually not too far off but its still WRONG. japan sure be weird


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Looks like things are taking quite the interesting turn


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



unsurprisingly he seems to have come up with something. also, that stinky stalker girl is back and lookin as before, I thought she would have evolved into a beautiful butterfly next time we see her but guess not


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that's one of the rightest character polls I've seen in a long time.


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's one of the rightest character polls I've seen in a long time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel aldini is totally ranked too high, he's not a bad character but there are more interesting ones among the serious opponents in year one by far.
hisoka, same thing, shes cute and got some development but overall overrated here - aversly ishikki should rank higher, is my qualms, rest seems alright to me...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2015)

Shinomiya is the only adult who made the list


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2015)

Hinako Inui should have gotten honorable mentioning, I like that misty dizzt 

edit: she is quite lovely in anime so far, too, rly lookin forward to the cellar shokugeki during camp


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2015)

Poppularity poll is fine, though I would change places Alice-Megumi and Isshiki-Takumi, the characters that mad eit in are okay for me.


----------



## Virys (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm kinda starting to like the dynamic between Erina and Soma, which there wasn't a lot of past the early arcs. Normally the bitchy Tsundere types get violent on the main character or openly state their dislike, but Erina always gets flustered despite her feelings of superiority and can't deal with Soma's laid back attitude


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2015)

look like the two off them are building *something* not quite sure what it is yet though


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm kinda starting to like the dynamic between Erina and Soma, which there wasn't a lot of past the early arcs. Normally the bitchy Tsundere types get violent on the main character or openly state their dislike, but Erina always gets flustered despite her feelings of superiority and can't deal with Soma's laid back attitude



Well, she is quite the High Class lady unlike many who are just abuncha tomboys posing high class lady. Plus, she is pure, violence is not in her dictionary.


----------



## Azula (Jun 4, 2015)

Soma's photos in forms or magazines always get me


----------



## haegar (Jun 4, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Plus, she is pure, violence is not in her dictionary.



riiiight


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 4, 2015)

Funny how when Souma is in a bind, talking with Erina seems to help.


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Funny how when Souma is in a bind, talking with Erina seems to help.



Dat Waifu Effect


----------



## Virys (Jun 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2015)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __






*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, can we get some  Souma and Erina interaction every chapter in the manga plz.


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



coma by foodgasm? must be good. feed it to erina too


----------



## Virys (Jun 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2015)

That face at the end


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2015)

It's just the good ol' expulsion threat though. We know that's meaningless.


----------



## haegar (Jun 5, 2015)

well looks like 10/10 chap either way, dont care


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 5, 2015)

Give us the chapter


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2015)

Raws are out at anymore


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _summary from raw page comments_ 



so basically: that 8th seat asks, what are you gonna beat me with, Soma answers, cooking of course. then the 8th seat make it a deal in the academy magazine, the 7th seat cheering Soma on.
the whole festival has 3 areas, the main street, the central, the mountain
the girls gathers to put their desired spot for their shop at the stand, Soma comes in, puts his desired stand RIGHT ACROSS from the 8th seat Chinese food stand, which shocks the girls
then when everyone hears the news, they make a fuss. and Erina reminds Soma that if he loses he has to drop out
Sorry for the rough summary


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That might be the first time Souma actually has the "wtf have i done" face when the issue is about him getting drop out of school


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



cant say im worried ...*shrug* besides, this is erina talking, when was it ever mentioned kouga and him agreed on such conditions? we'll see


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2015)

anymore

It's out.

The expulsion threat is not due to a wager, it's if he loses money with the stand.

Is he really going to try this ALONE? Jesus.


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2015)

thats so like him to not rtfm about the basic rules 

I honestly have no clue about alone. It's his challenge, so he sure as hell WANTS to do it alone, but then again he is flexible enough to change it if he has to. I think he will reach out to his yukihira's regulars and the karage folks, to come to the festival and his booth. he needs to kick it off somehow. And he might stick to alone due to the contrast that makes up with the A1 stand clone army. Once people see that that lone stand yonder with just one dude has people too, they may start migrating over. This might be how he kicks of his stealing customers scheme? Truly, this is the Clone Wars and he is the lone jedi lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think he's going to win, but maybe draw?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2015)

He doesn't need to win storywise, only upset his competition enough and not make a loss.
That alone will be extremely difficult.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 6, 2015)

Souma is reckless as always but this time he might have bitten more than he can chew. His face at the end was priceless.  Erina finally managed to shut him up.

Speaking of Erina she was really great this chapter, less antagonistic and more like someone stuck dealing with an idiot, which frankly is hos Souma appears most of the time.


So, he lacks reputation and manpower. He is directly against overwhelmingly capable opponent and he gets in the red he'll be expelled. Souma better think fast if he wants to get out of this mess.


Can't wait for the festival to start. I want to see what everyone will preparer.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 6, 2015)

He just needs to beat Kuga in a single aspect of cooking to get the Shokugeki. Soma is currently my favorite Shonen MC. He is bat shit insane, and he doesn't become a mess when he loses, he takes it like a man. Can't wait to see in what area he will one up that dude.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, probably Souma will e arn the Shokugeki, if he actually manages tos teal enough clients from Kuga it?s already a legit point for him. The real problem is if he will actually survive the festival due to all of this money issue.


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> He just needs to beat Kuga in a single aspect of cooking to get the Shokugeki. Soma is currently my favorite Shonen MC. He is bat shit insane, and he doesn't become a mess when he loses, he takes it like a man. Can't wait to see in what area he will one up that dude.



yeah it doesnt take much to see that even after that last panel face, he will take 2 chaps tops to get his act together and do what he can to get out unscathed.

whether that means he has a stroke of genius or is not to proud to enlist help i cant tell.

but whenever his expulsion is a threat, at this point its a total tension killer for me. we DO know his dad didnt finish totsuki, so generally speaking there is that possibility looming on the horizon, but frankly, if it were to happen *this* early story prly dead, so we already basically been told he will not totally fold over/fuck up. due to that fact I would actually have prefered if that expulsion condition had not been introduced on the festival issue. cause rly, only question left here is will he manage enough to get the shokugeki, or not yet stay at the school...(though oc there is ample tension in HOW the fuck will he wiggle out of this one aka how creative is the author gonna resolve this)


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2015)

Less severe and thus realistic consequences would really work wonders here.


----------



## Detective (Jun 6, 2015)

Still waiting for the day that random circumstance/shenanigans leads to Erina having to stay at the Polar Star Dorm


----------



## haegar (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Still waiting for the day that random circumstance/shenanigans leads to Erina having to stay at the Polar Star Dorm



how about dad visits festival, she sees him in the distance, shyly shadows him, ends up at polar star, overhears conversation with granny about how souma is doing, wtf face and panic ensues, flees, runs into naked isshiki on way out, more chaotic sheenanigans ensue etc pp at the point she totally looses it souma comes back as icing on the cake 

edit: though i said that before after giving some thought, actually dont want her to find out anytime soon. her knowing whose son he is would screw over her budding tsundere love for souma, or the development thereoff


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Less severe and thus realistic consequences would really work wonders here.



"We will take one girl from your harem away"?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Still waiting for the day that random circumstance/shenanigans leads to Erina having to stay at the Polar Star Dorm



I hate that bitch . She's so tsundere it hurts, ala Shana. It's why I have a huge grin on my face when Soma kicks her ass .


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 6, 2015)

Can Erina even be considered a tsundere at this moment? She's more hot blooded and arrogant like the majority of the cast in the manga and that includes Souma. 

Also, I like how the author finally came up with a low key solution to get more interaction between Souma and Erina by having them in same class, sitting next to each other. So their exchanges don't always have to be them bumping into each other randomly outside school. 

I'm also surprise how calm Erina was with  Souma sitting next to her and even starting a conversation just for him to no sell her. 

With the festival, the only problem I'm seeing for Souma is the resources and man power. He's going to get costumers just for the fact he has balls of steel to have a solo stand  across from Kuga. Plus it only takes one person getting a major foodgasm for others to rush over to his stand to check it out. Man power and resources are his only problem unless he call in some favors or he gets a random ass power up. 

There's no way he gets expelled anyway imo, he's going to get bailed out somehow. And I like how that evil and mean Erina helps him out once again by warning him and not just letting him be in deeper shit than he already is.


----------



## Ababu (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess, 1 or 2 of the one's from top 8 might help, or maybe someone from polar star dorm guy comes up


----------



## Azula (Jun 7, 2015)

Well there is nothing wrong with soma's logic about stealing customers like he did with the training camp however will he really have the stamina to serve 1000 meals everyday?


----------



## OS (Jun 7, 2015)

Read the chapter

Souma trolling Erina


----------



## haegar (Jun 7, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Can Erina even be considered a tsundere at this moment? She's more hot blooded and arrogant like the majority of the cast in the manga and that includes Souma.
> 
> [snip] And I like how that evil and mean Erina helps him out once again by warning him and not just letting him be in deeper shit than he already is.



seems you answered your own question


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 7, 2015)

haegar said:


> seems you answered your own question



Eh? I didn't really see that as being tsundere,well not the extreme version I was alluding to with the Shana mention above anyway,  but whatever.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 7, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Can Erina even be considered a tsundere at this moment? She's more hot blooded and arrogant like the majority of the cast in the manga and that includes Souma.



Either way, I don't like her .


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rai (Jun 8, 2015)

Chapter 121 Digital colored:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 8, 2015)

Souma's face at the end of the chapter


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2015)

getting trolled by finance


----------



## Space (Jun 9, 2015)

The finance clause makes all the sense, or else it would be way too easy to cheat your way to a victory (if it's decided by the number of dishes sold). Then again, there's a big difference between making lots of profit and breaking even too. I can see Souma going for either breaking even or making a lot more profit per dish sold. The latter one totally fits his cooking theme, which uses low quality/inexpensive ingredients and turn them into a high class dish.


----------



## Ender (Jun 9, 2015)

Chap 121 Casanova

Chapter 165


----------



## Virys (Jun 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>This expulsion thingy's a normal thing
>Majority of the students since their middle school days have accepted & gone with this policy/directive
>Souma isn't aware of that (he enrolled only during high school)
>Nikumi manages to pull in more members to her club, & defeats Sadatsuka in their Shokugeki
>Souma seeks Erina to taste his dish
>She reluctantly agrees since Hisako doesn't object to it xD
>Erina offers some insight on Kuga's cooking but stops short of saying more
>The reason why Houjou refused to join the CCRS was due to Kuga's policies after he joined the society
>Megumi rejects the local cuisine society's & PSD's invitation to help Souma out with his booth xD
>Alice appears & takes over/invades(?) Hayama & Jun's (booth) space/location
>Her booth's located in the main street district, different from Souma & Erina
>Alice joins in the fray!?


----------



## haegar (Jun 11, 2015)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like awefully lot of stuff happening for one chapter? this a legit source?


----------



## Virys (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## haegar (Jun 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yepp spoilers trans looks legit alright. so its souma n megumi against the world, like back in training camp. also, seems like megumi had some insight or made souma arrive at one.  and alice ...  should be fun


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2015)

Alice seems to be drawn in "fun mode" more than any other character  Tosh barely even draws her real face anymore


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2015)

Megumi is such a bro
Still Soma x Erina endgame


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't get the fascination with Tsundere types, specially when they are contrasted with a chick who is better in almost every way.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2015)

Meh, erina is not just the typical annoying Tsundere indeed she is quite funny...at least she is better by a mile than this heinous monster


----------



## Azula (Jun 13, 2015)

Why did Erina develop an immunity against Soma's foodgasm inducing dishes


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Why did Erina develop an immunity against Soma's foodgasm inducing dishes



That's not his A-game, doe.

Plus, he needs to work to satisfy her needs. 

But that eventual God Tongue happy ending will be worth it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> I don't get the fascination with Tsundere types, specially when they are contrasted with a chick who is better in almost every way.



Nikumi may be better in most ways but Erina is better at cooking and that's what matter in this series.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 13, 2015)

almost every female character in this manga is more interesting than erina
shit's weird


----------



## haegar (Jun 13, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Why did Erina develop an immunity against Soma's foodgasm inducing dishes




she's letting it build up 



Stilzkin said:


> Nikumi may be better in most ways but Erina is better at *cooking* and *that's what matter in this series.*






 


*Spoiler*: __ 



nope, I call bullshit - its about the glory of woman in the kitchen, but with a twist


----------



## Zaru (Jun 13, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Why did Erina develop an immunity against Soma's foodgasm inducing dishes



Maybe it wasn't that good


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 13, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> Nikumi may be better in most ways but Erina is better at cooking and that's what matter in this series.



I disagree. What matters in these series is the quality of the foodgasms and Nikumi wins by default with that body


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2015)

Chapter 82

Quick scans are out


----------



## Azula (Jun 14, 2015)

lol Alice simply forgot to apply in time.

All three of them together in one shop, they should completely dominate main street.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2015)

That's 3 finalists including the 1st and 2nd placed students in one booth. Yeah they're going to do quite well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol just another proof of why I think Alice is best girl

And yeah, well seems like their stand will be a hellish awesome one. Wonder if their main rivals will be the PSD?s stand.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 14, 2015)

Alice's group is legit as hell, gonna be some great interactions once ryou goes beast mode


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That's 3 finalists including the 1st and 2nd placed students in one booth. Yeah they're going to do quite well.



3 finalist?

i thought souma had his own booth and then other 2 are having their booth on the main street


----------



## Space (Jun 14, 2015)

Whenever i see a seemingly really powerful combo like those 3, I know they're in for a heck of an adversary. Betcha they'll face a top top notch of the elite counsil and lose without a chance.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2015)

Muk said:


> 3 finalist?
> 
> i thought souma had his own booth and then other 2 are having their booth on the main street



Finalists might be a bad choice of words, I meant the 8 students who got into the main tournament at the autumn election


----------



## haegar (Jun 14, 2015)

well, alice sure is fired up regardless of being late to the party 

wonder what recipe megumi dug out there 

also, for now looks we'll see megumi's stagiare skills being used rather than souma's - she should sorta balance out his lack of organization


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 14, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> Whenever i see a seemingly really powerful combo like those 3, I know they're in for a heck of an adversary. Betcha they'll face a top top notch of the elite counsil and lose without a chance.



I bet their opponents will be isshiki and the rest of polar star dorm. Isshiki alone will probably be enough to put them in their place.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2015)

What kind of food are those three going to do?

Their styles seem kind of conflicting when it's all three of them.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> What kind of food are those three going to do?
> 
> Their styles seem kind of conflicting when it's all three of them.



Aromatic seafood spheres


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2015)

What an overpowered team


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Another chapter of Erina providing unconscious assistance to Souma 

But what was she going to say in the middle of the chapter(when she was talking to Hisako), but ended up staying quiet?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2015)

Probably wanted to ask why she?s been so tolerant/amicable with Souma lately


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Probably wanted to ask why she?s been so tolerant/amicable with Souma lately



Would she really need to keep bringing that up, doe?


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 14, 2015)

Gee all those people coming to Don RS. I wonder what could be the reason?  Boing Boing

Very wise of Souma to ask Erina for help. He's the only one who would even think of asking the God Tongue for help.

Props to Hisako for being a great wingman.

Erina must feel really confused right now. Not only does she keeps running into Souma but somehow ends up helping him. She didn't even notice when she got on such good terms with him.

Btw, I wonder what she'll prepare for the festival. We know relatively little about the specifics of her cooking after all.

It's awfully nice of Megumi to help Souma and I mean it but I feel it's such a loss for her. She'll never become a first class chef if she won't become more ambitious.


Lol Alice does whatever she wants. Hayama just got romped into her new plan. With those three working together they'll dominate the main street area.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> It's awfully nice of Megumi to help Souma and I mean it but I feel it's such a loss for her. She'll never become a first class chef if she won't become more ambitious.



Going along with Souma is the more ambitious route here. It's having a stand with one other person versus getting lost in much larger clubs.


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

Hisako is like a Hail Hydra-esque Souma agent on Team Erina


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Btw, I wonder what she'll prepare for the festival. We know relatively little about the specifics of her cooking after all.



She just seems to be overall really refined and knowledgeable since she's been doing it for her entire life. Can't really expect her to have a specific gimmick or style at this point. 

Erina could probably do pretty much anything at a foodgasm level.

Though you're right, that makes it even more curious WHAT she will end up doing


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2015)

I think her style is just anything that is seen as typically high class/fancy.

Which is kind of the opposite of Souma.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 14, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> Going along with Souma is the more ambitious route here. It's having a stand with one other person versus getting lost in much larger clubs.



At the local cusine society she could probably be the head of the whole operation. While working with Souma, she'll always be just his sidekick.



Detective said:


> Hisako is like a Hail Hydra-esque Souma agent on Team Erina




It's all her master-plan to get Erina a boyfriend. 



Zaru said:


> She just seems to be overall really refined and knowledgeable since she's been doing it for her entire life. Can't really expect her to have a specific gimmick or style at this point.
> 
> Erina could probably do pretty much anything at a foodgasm level.
> 
> Though you're right, that makes it even more curious WHAT she will end up doing



Yeah, I get the feeling that she mastered all kinds of cooking styles and methods and isn't limited to any particular cousin of genre. That'd said she must have some specialty unique to her since that's something all great chefs are supposed to develop.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> At the local cusine society she could probably be the head of the whole operation. While working with Souma, she'll always be just his sidekick.



We don't know that. She isn't their president is she? 

You would expect there to be more than first years in the club.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 14, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> We don't know that. She isn't their president is she?
> 
> You would expect there to be more than first years in the club.



Technically Nikumi isn't president either, but that dosen't seem to change the fact that she's the star of Don RS.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

> Technically Nikumi isn't president either, but that dosen't seem to change the fact that she's the star of Don RS.



There are only 2 people in it, and the guy has 0 interest in leading anything and leaves it all to her.


----------



## Detective (Jun 14, 2015)

I was catching up on the anime earlier, and came across this expanded scene:

[YOUTUBE]Guc0wnMdYhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2015)

^Dat humming duet



The_Evil said:


> Technically Nikumi isn't president either, but that dosen't seem to change the fact that she's the star of Don RS.



Think president is not the word. More like just the one leading/organizing. Even if it?s Nikumi, if the guy said let?s do something else most likeley she should go along with that...even if the guy is a pushover.

As for Erina, I think that she may be just an all-rounder like Souma but like it was said before, something more classy.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 15, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> It's awfully nice of Megumi to help Souma and I mean it but I feel it's such a loss for her. She'll never become a first class chef if she won't become more ambitious.





Stilzkin said:


> Going along with Souma is the more ambitious route here. It's having a stand with one other person versus getting lost in much larger clubs.



I agree with this. And she is also gaining a lot of experience over these past couple of months. Don't forget she was about to get expelled from the school when this story started. You can't just go all in all of a sudden after you've succeeded in a few school competitons. She needs to learn a lot more and become even better. 
Yukihara spent his whole life learning with his father and being the second chef in their restaurant. Does he not have the potential to be a first class chef? I don't think so. So why wouldn't Megumi have the potential as well if she wants to stick with Yukihara?


----------



## Ender (Jun 15, 2015)

I wonder if he'll use his experience from the autumn festival and go the Hakka food route ...


----------



## haegar (Jun 17, 2015)

this is ... last weeks dish

truly, this is grimm


----------



## Space (Jun 18, 2015)

.................no comment


----------



## Virys (Jun 18, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>PSD will do some Imoni thingy (go & Google it)
>Megumi does a Drogon, after tasting Souma's improvised Tofu
>Erina & Alice bicker over some publication issue
>Both of them offer some advice to Souma
>Souma recalls his Pop's words
>Festival commences in the next issue


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




-going by google sounds like a big kettle
-dragons is all google finds on drogon
-erina alice interaction always good
-the harem solidifies 
-he better had
- goood, goood


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 19, 2015)

Korean scna for chapter 123:

Link removed

Soma's restaurant vs Kuga's restaurant.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 19, 2015)

Rokudaime said:


> Korean scna for chapter 123:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Soma's restaurant vs Kuga's restaurant.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I love the rich and elegant vs poor and peble comparisons the mangaka does in this story with Souma. It was in Souma vs Nikumi Shokugeki, with Class A meat vs in-promotion convenience store meat.It was in the battle between Hayama vs Kurokiba vs Souma where both bring a perfect fish and Souma brings the nastiest looking fish. And now Kuga restaurant looks like a temple and Souma brings a shady food cart.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



tripple volleyball cover looks tasty 

 there seems to be some significance to that pot like thing on Souma's cart in last panel which Kuga spotted? Wonder if its related to one of the other schools of chinese food Kuga isnt doing?


----------



## Ender (Jun 19, 2015)

Chap 123

Link removed

edit: this is a horrible scan :/


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

wow cool, ty 4 fastfood 


*Spoiler*: __ 




"whats cookin nakiris"  


last panel so ominious. guess dad's wisdom will have to wait till next week... I suppose one of the other chinese spice philosophies is yukihira compatible ... anyways, rly reminds me of the bento shokugeki where erina missed the point of what a bento signifies - souma's booth looks much more like the real deal than the fuckin temple


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

Them Nakiris 


That reminds me, those students need to stay fit somehow. They definitely eat a fuckload of not exactly healthy food

And this panel made me laugh for some reason



Souma is probably the only one who can be so casual with them


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Them Nakiris
> 
> 
> That reminds me, those students need to stay fit somehow. They definitely eat a fuckload of not exactly healthy food
> ...



Best part is Alice respond it back with casual tone too. Alice is love.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2015)

Alice = best girl


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

alice and souma trolling her at same time must be like hell for erina


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Erina = best girl



Fixed for actual best girl.

Erina


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 19, 2015)

You guys can fight over Erina and Alice all you want. Nikumi is all mine.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 19, 2015)

The cover.... Dat Erina. 


Souma just ramping up the spiciness isn't the way. Poor Megumi.


Erina and Alice arguing over rich people problems and Souma casually calling them Nakiris was hilarious. At this point Erina seems to basically given up on trying not to be friends with Souma.  Time for Nakiris Cooking Theory Corner! 

Souma seems to have an idea... but as always it looks like a crazy one. Whatever he preapered it'd better be good because I can't imagine how that tiny cart could possibly contend with Kuga's temple sized restaurant.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> You guys can fight over Erina and Alice all you want. Nikumi is all mine.



can't accept that. shokugeki! winner take the meat


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

The thing is, Souma cannot possible match the sheer output of food that this huge Mapo Tofu temple will provide. Even if people are literally standing in line for him... it doesn't make sense.

Needless to say, shit will probably be crazy.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

does that rly matter though? if he sells his own stand out to empty of ingredients while facing of against that, everybody will say he did well? and as for fail condition, likewise, kugas numbers dont matter, he just need to come of positive

crazy is good though


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 19, 2015)

I doubt he will win this.

This will just be about him struggling to survive.

I think he should try doing something complementary to Kuga's rather than try to face his face one. Something like a dessert or drink?


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 19, 2015)

Something that tastes good after spicy food.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 19, 2015)

Cantonese Cuisine? Souma's skillset would seem to lend itself to that easily.


----------



## haegar (Jun 19, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> I doubt he will win this.
> 
> This will just be about him struggling to survive.
> 
> I think he should try doing something complementary to Kuga's rather than try to face his face one. Something like a dessert or drink?



that would be waaay to loser like ... "I know I cant compete with the dude nextdoor, but maybe I can offer you ladies and gentleman something on the way out"  

no, just no


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah I'm also thinking Souma's dish will be at least on the same level/ difficulty as Kuga's.


----------



## Azula (Jun 19, 2015)

Soma's trump card is a cooking tool 

Also now we definitely need a chapter where there is no cooking just everyone playing volleyball


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2015)

we need a totsuki sports festival


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 20, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Also now we definitely need a chapter where there is no cooking just everyone playing beach volleyball



Fixed that for you.


----------



## haegar (Jun 20, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> we need a totsuki sports festival



this, so much


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like the pot Souma is using. I'd laugh if he actually makes something like those pepper meat pies in the picture.


----------



## hussamb (Jun 20, 2015)

there is no way the author would let soma lose again after the time skip, this would be so boring.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 20, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah I'm also thinking Souma's dish will be at least on the same level/ difficulty as Kuga's.



The difficulty or quality of a dish has nothing to do with which course it is.



hussamb said:


> there is no way the author would let soma lose again after the time skip, this would be so boring.



Souma definitely isn't going to beat the eighth chair just yet.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

He doesn't need to beat him (the difference in manpower and popularity makes this almost unrealistic even by shonen standards), just upset him on a personal level.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2015)

And that is why his idea is perfect, stealing customers and using their veredict to surpass Kuga in the one aspect needed to challenge him properly. If he wins against the guy or not in Shokugeki is a completely different story than winning in this festival. Probably if he can make at least one person say that his dish is better than Kuga?s, it would be his win.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 20, 2015)

Am I the only one who learned spice is 'tasted' by the pain receptors from this chapter? I learn something new every time I read SnS. Also, I also reaffirm my love for Alice every time I read SnS.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 20, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Am I the only one who learned spice is 'tasted' by the pain receptors from this chapter? I learn something new every time I read SnS. Also, I also reaffirm my love for Alice every time I read SnS.


In that case, since I love spicy food, does that make me a masochist?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 20, 2015)

The pot kinda looks like a steel steamer to me. Maybe he's gonna embrace all the different cooking styles in China and make dumplings or dim sum representing the various regions?


----------



## Ender (Jun 21, 2015)

Chap 123 by Casanova

Link removed


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2015)

Started reading this manga last week, and just caught up. A cooking series...with the style of a battle manga? Fuck yeah, lol. I generally like reading series about things I'm not too familiar with, and top level cooking is definitely one of those things.

Souma is such a ridiculous badass. Loses almost 500 competitions against his dad (who unbeknownst to him is literally a cooking God), but still has the drive to compete day after day. He really does get stronger every time he loses (which is seemingly quite a bit in this series). His creativity is absurd, and the naming conventions of his dishes are awesome lol. I was honestly completely shocked that he lost against Akira (and sorta lost against Ryou) in the finals. When they did the flashback on Akira I was like, "Oh, clearly they are going to show the backgrounds of each, and show why they each were able to show heart of their dish in their own way to the judges!" lolnope, Akira crushed. However, I am really looking forward to this arc and how Souma will deal with the 8th seat, Terunori.

Megumi bothered me a lot at the start, but she has since grown on me quite a bit. She has a lot more confidence, and definitely has the skill to back it up. She no longer has to fully rely on Souma (though she does think about him to bring her courage, oh hoh).

Erina kinda bugs me. I have no idea how the hell she consistently places so damn high in popularity polls. She rarely does anything in this series, and when she does, she is just a full on TsunTsun cunt towards Souma. I am curious, however, about her past in regards to Souma's dad. It's obvious given the small interactions that she is in love with him (for some reason). Wonder when she will find out Jouichirou is actually Soma's dad (even though seemingly everyone else already knows). 

Hisako (Hishoko lol) is far better than Erina. I liked her interaction with Souma during the Stagiaire period. I felt she grew quite a bit from that (thanks to Souma), and managed to get the confidence to be by Erina's side again (and hopefully she gained the will to want to surpass her, instead of just following after her). Also, another girl added to his harem...fuck yeah.

Nikumi...yeah, based on character design alone, I knew she would be a fun girl. Didn't expect her to be so tsundere-ish, but still...quite good times. Everyone loves meat, and that is her damn specialty (giggity)! Even though this isn't technically a harem, I wouldn't be surprised if she was the first girl to actually confess to Souma lol.

Takumi and Isami are quite fun. Initially I thought that Takumi was just going to be an elitist douche, and Isami looked like his stupid flunky partner. I am so glad that I was wrong. Takumi, while skilled and competitive, it hilariously awkward when it comes to being intimidating towards Souma. Isami was also surprising...he has just a total bro lol. He calls out Takumi when he is acting weird, and he is quite sociable with everyone in the series. Glad we got to see that little background chapter with Takumi and Isami.

The Polar Star Dorm crew. Satoshi, the 7th seat...and pervert lol. Such a cool dude. Been helping Souma the entire time, as well as the other dorm members. Ryouko hasn't really had much panel time, but she is super nice (and cute). Thought she would play a bigger role when helping Souma during the finals, but oh well. Yuuki is awesome. Super upbeat, and has a pretty cool specialization (hunting rare game). Like Ryouko, kinda sad she hasn't done much of relevance. The other members are pretty quite forgettable, sadly.

The ex-Elite 10 members are pretty fuckin amazing. Shinomiya is just such a cocky asshole, but goddamnit, he can deliver. Glad we got to see him again during the Stagiaire period (and holy shit did Souma gain a LOT of experience super quickly there). Hinako is always awesome to see. Always giving Shino crap, and always having fun with the students lol. Fuyumi is probably my most favorite of the group though. Great character design, and her deadpan delivery of lines is great.

Akira and Ryou. Christ, how does everyone find these near homeless kids who are actually cooking geniuses? lol. Was kinda bitter initially about Akira winning in the finals, but he truly puts his heart into every meal just so he can stay together with Jun. Ryou on the other hand is pretty douchey (though only when in Berserker mode). Ryou and Alice do make a decent pair to play off of one another (constant competition and whatnot). He just needs to respect her more >.>

Finally, we have Alice...aka, obvious best girl of this entire series. When she was first introduced as Erina's cousin (and since there appeared to be animosity between the two), I just assumed she was going to be even cuntier than Erina, and was solely driven on being the best. Boy was I wrong...and boy I am glad I was so absolutely wrong. She is super nice and surprisingly laid back. Yes, she does want to compete with Erina and everyone else at Tootsuki, but if you ask to try some of her dish, she will gladly give it to you (Erina wouldn't do this)...if she doesn't understand something, she will kindly ask you to explain it (Erina would just lie and say she knew what you meant), and to top it all off, her mom is fuckin amazing (my God, she was so awesome during the judging period lol)! I kinda doubt Alice will join Souma's harem (because I'm pretty sure she likes Ryou even though that guy is a douche and treats her like shit), but here is hoping...because she just easily stands above the rest in this series.

Lastly, I have to talk about the art. TOSH IS GOD! lol...that's probably all that needs to be said. Foodgasms are truly amazing in this series. Really wish Tosh would keep making hentai, but damn, seeing him get to be the artist for such an awesome weekly series...congrats to him. He definitely fuckin earned his success.

Welp, sucks that I gotta wait week to week now. Really looking forward to seeing how Souma's little food cart can possibly compete against the Chinese RS' mansion. Hopefully he crushes him during the festival, and we get to see one amazing fuckin Shokugeki!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2015)

Welcome to the kitchen, SkitZoFrenic. Did the anime bring you here or did you find out about it independently?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Welcome to the kitchen, SkitZoFrenic. Did the anime bring you here or did you find out about it independently?



I've been meaning to read this for a few months now...but I've been putting on the backburner (heh). Since it got an anime (and since I knew Tosh was doing the art), I figured I should probably give it a shot considering how popular it was becoming. Glad I took the time and read it...so much fun.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 21, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Started reading this manga last week, and just caught up. A cooking series...with the style of a battle manga? Fuck yeah, lol. I generally like reading series about things I'm not too familiar with, and top level cooking is definitely one of those things.
> 
> Souma is such a ridiculous badass. Loses almost 500 competitions against his dad (who unbeknownst to him is literally a cooking God), but still has the drive to compete day after day. He really does get stronger every time he loses (which is seemingly quite a bit in this series). His creativity is absurd, and the naming conventions of his dishes are awesome lol. I was honestly completely shocked that he lost against Akira (and sorta lost against Ryou) in the finals. When they did the flashback on Akira I was like, "Oh, clearly they are going to show the backgrounds of each, and show why they each were able to show heart of their dish in their own way to the judges!" lolnope, Akira crushed. However, I am really looking forward to this arc and how Souma will deal with the 8th seat, Terunori.
> 
> ...


holy fuckballs in space


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2015)

Souma is probably going to either create an appetiser for the guys course or a form an in between meals for it. One of the other he will ride the guys popularity to his popularity


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 21, 2015)

> I'm pretty sure she likes Ryou even though that guy is a douche and treats her like shit



???

That guy is her manservant most of the time.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 21, 2015)

Stilzkin said:


> ???
> 
> That guy is her manservant most of the time.



At the beginning that was true, however, for the last 50 chapters or so, whenever he appears, he is in Berserker mode. I guess that was an unfair assessment, because yeah...he is probably his normal passive self for most of the time they are together. He only appears to be douchey once competitions arise.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2015)

And the only time he has treated her badly was at the end of the tournament...and it was pretty much for comedy relief. Even Berserk Ryou obeys Alice to some big extent.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

Just started watching this

I find the premise a bit silly, but it's kept my interest.

Erina is going to win (souma) isn't she?

Edit:
I'm on episode 4 now

This anime doesn't fail to make me laugh heartily at least once every 5 minutes

So gut


----------



## haegar (Jun 22, 2015)

since you're at it grab the manga too

noch besser


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Choa said:


> Erina is going to win (souma) isn't she?


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2015)

I dont get your fascination with Erina Detective


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 22, 2015)

Vault said:


> I dont get your fascination with Erina Detective



A lot of people love super tropey tsunderes...for whatever reason.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

A lot of people love super tropey doormats...for whatever reason.


----------



## Detective (Jun 22, 2015)

Vault said:


> I dont get your fascination with Erina Detective



Dat Challenge, doe

And Heel-Face Turn


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2015)

So uh. I never knew the chef that helps with souma was so hot.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2015)

If the wiki is maintained and the recipe book translated, we will someday find all those official recipes online


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

i

find myself shipping Soma x Alice increasingly more

i mean

alice was always objectively best girl

but it always seemed

objectively obvious

that Soma x Erina would become a thing

but Soma x Alice has

great potential

its implied she's tryharding now because of him

also the two of them together

would be permanently stuck in 'fun face' mode OuO


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2015)

>souma x alice

shit taste is shit taste holy shit.


----------



## haegar (Jun 22, 2015)

yepp, I'd eat her ... food


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah, romantically speaking Souma and Alice dont fit...they would do great as the Troll Team though.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

Erina practically won in chapter 2 any way 

The whole find a girl you want to cook for for the rest of your life thing that was immediately followed by the dialogue between him and Erina kinda showed what direction the writer wants to go with as it relates to Erina being end game for Souma.

I feel like SnS is going to end like Oreimo where people expected Kuroneko to win (lol) but it's obvious Kirino would, in this case Megumi is Kuroneko and Kirino is Erina.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 22, 2015)

Of course Alice makes everything make sense .


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 22, 2015)

haegar said:


> yepp, I'd eat her ... food



The chef who can cook and has looks? Geez. I wish I was that gifted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

OS said:


> >souma x alice
> 
> shit taste is shit taste holy shit.



>OS calling someone else shit taste

that's how you know they've won



luffy no haki said:


> Nah, romantically speaking Souma and Alice dont fit...they would do great as the Troll Team though.



>implying the best kind of union isn't one where the partners never break up because they work too well as a team together



Choa said:


> Erina practically won in chapter 2 any way
> 
> The whole find a girl you want to cook for for the rest of your life thing that was immediately followed by the dialogue between him and Erina kinda showed what direction the writer wants to go with as it relates to Erina being end game for Souma.
> 
> ...



well

yea its either gonna be erina or megumi




Magnum Miracles said:


> Of course Alice makes everything make sense .



this person gets it


----------



## Sansa (Jun 22, 2015)

tfw I have about 90 and odd chapters to read before I'm up to date


----------



## Azula (Jun 23, 2015)

Soma x Alice though.









They look ready to pounce on each other.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah, Alice is obvious best girl by miles...but I just don't see Souma and her ever hooking up sadly  Oh well...MC's very rarely ever go for best girl in most series.


----------



## Lavender (Jun 23, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> At the beginning that was true, however, for the last 50 chapters or so, whenever he appears, he is in Berserker mode. I guess that was an unfair assessment, because yeah...he is probably his normal passive self for most of the time they are together. He only appears to be douchey once competitions arise.



I dont think he's douchey, he's just volatile...Like, REALLY volatile.  (Which you cant really blame him for with the shitty childhood he must've had. There has to be alot of pent up anger from that.) He takes what he's doing SUPER seriously, and seeing people around him not do the same seem to trigger him off. 

That and whenever he has truly ''raged'', he's kinda been justified to do so.

Like when he told the judge in the semifinals to '' Make a fucking decision! ''. It's a comptetion with professional judges. Anyone would be frustrated to see the judge who holds either your win or loss in their hand be all wishy-washy. He had every right to be angry, as did the audience.

The only douchey moments he's had I can think off are when he's being overly arrogant. 

That and what he said to Megumi about her friends and experiences being trash. Different viewpoints aside, that was a shitty thing to say.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 23, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, Alice is obvious best girl by miles...but I just don't see Souma and her ever hooking up sadly  Oh well...MC's very rarely ever go for best girl in most series.



The issue is Alice already having a strong bond with another male character in this story.  but nothing is impossible. These two could have their own moment in this manga and suddenly start liking each other.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 23, 2015)

Nakiris >>>

If only meat was a genuine contender in the soumabowl


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2015)

I wish that Chinese girl with the heavy pan would finder her way back into the series again. I quite liked her.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

Question:

How do the empty seats in E10 get filled?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 24, 2015)

Choa said:


> Question:
> 
> How do the empty seats in E10 get filled?



That's...a good question. Now that the E10 are starting to play a major role, we'll probably find out exactly how the process occurs. I kinda assumed the current seat would sort of assign their successors.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe you have to get voted into the E10 when seats get left open through graduation


----------



## Azula (Jun 24, 2015)

Voting in a civil manner would make sense...


*Spoiler*: __ 



if it were a normal school 

But this is Tootsuki where cooking is everything and people go to battle for everything.

I think after graduation the remaining Elite 10 battle for higher positions left by third years while the 8 Autumn Election participants can battle for the remaining lower seats.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 24, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> But this is Tootsuki where cooking is everything and people go to battle for everything.
> 
> I think after graduation the remaining Elite 10 battle for higher positions left by third years while the 8 Autumn Election participants can battle for the remaining lower seats.[/spoiler]



It can't be like that because the 8 Autumn Election finalists are only among the 1st years.

There are likely other guys who are, or better, could be as good or better than them and are 2nd years and 3rd years.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 24, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> Voting in a civil manner would make sense...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If that was the case what would happen when the already established E10 lose?

Do they keep their seats? And if so, do they battle the autumn selection participants to keep their seats?

But even if that was the case what could the autumn selection participants wager since not even expulsion is in equal value to an E10 seat

Edit;

Can anyone tell me what font Zabuza uses in his title?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 25, 2015)

Are there any spoilers about this week chapter already?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Title is 'singing the school song'
-Megumi goes to borrow the cart from Houjou. Houjou is helping with another stall.

-Isami is supporting Megumi's shoulder
-Takumi & Isami open a stall with friends in the street district
-Alice speaking with Shiomi
-Soma is testing out hujiaobing (Taiwan street food). There's a flashback with his father

-opening ceremony
-Hayama and Kurokiba are tired after being dragged around to do things by Alice (what they did is not known)
-A scene with Tsukasa, Momo, Rindou,Kuga
-Singing the school song (Soma is surprised everyone can sing the school song)
-Kuga has made some sort of promise with Tsukasa
-Start of school festiva


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> -Hayama and Kurokiba are tired after being dragged around to do things by Alice (what they did is not known)






**


----------



## Zaru (Jun 25, 2015)

Let's just appreciate the immense trolling of Souma for apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 




Setting up an independent, tiny Taiwanese food cart next to a gigantic Chinese stall




This is world politics level of trolling


----------



## Space (Jun 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^ well spotted. The way the Chinese folks have been portrayed in the previous chapter, like machines and almost slavery like mentality, and now this Taiwan reference, is something I'll never get used to in Japanese manga. I know something of the bad history between these countries, but the almost tradition-like insults towards China in a lot of manga says a lot about the Japanese culture. Sorry, had to vent a little bit.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2015)

>tfw hisako will never be real


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 25, 2015)

girl on right best girl


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 27, 2015)

Chapter out!



*Spoiler*: __ 




Souma going with Taiwanese food. 

Erina is right, those two look half dead before the festival even begun. Alice is really fired up this time. Well if it's those three, they'll dominate the main street area no problem. With Erina in Uptown Area and Souma in the Central Area they have no serious competition to face.

Speaking of Erina, it will be interesting to see how she compares to rest of E10. After all no one expects her to stay the tenth seat forever.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2015)

So the guess about peppered meat buns was right.

Going by the usual suspension curve, I don't expect Souma to do well until the end, or initially do well and then get into trouble until he fixes the problem somehow just in time.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> So the guess about peppered meat buns was right.
> 
> Going by the usual suspension curve, I don't expect Souma to do well until the end, or initially do well and then get into trouble until he fixes the problem somehow just in time.



And I have a feeling that problem will be solved with the help of the 2nd seat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2015)

Love how Isshiki puts so much feeling when singing, the dude is easily one of the best males of the series.

And yeah, seems that the meat bun of the other day became real here...or more like it became fiction?...whatever. Wanna see how that will actually compete with Kuga.

Also Alice just won?t let go of that Best Girl seat


----------



## Azula (Jun 28, 2015)

Soma and Kurokiba already went to visit Hayama so why is Shiomi so happy at seeing Alice.

Unless it's because she is a girl and that's why all the talk about enjoying youth, I wonder whether Alice did it intentionally or not


----------



## hussamb (Jun 28, 2015)

promise ??????


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2015)

Alice pushing around Akira and Ryou...good times 

Souma's food choice looks pretty good, but I wonder if it can really compete (or, I wonder what his actual trump card is).

Also, Souma being completely oblivious to the school anthem...so rocked, lol.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 28, 2015)

This geopolitical burn


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2015)

hussamb said:


> promise ??????



I wouldn?t be surprised if he did the same as Souma and bet on something for the right of challenging the 1st place. The second years which happen to be the bottom half of the E10 are aiming tot ake down the upperclassmen after all.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2015)

Aiming for 1st spot in 2nd year while not even being the best among the 2nd years is kinda unrealistic though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2015)

It?s not like it really matters, If any of these guys were to rule themselves by such things all these 1st years should be aiming for Erina?s spot since she is the only first year...and it doesn?t seem like that at all.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 29, 2015)

See, in the end I think the top ten will shape up to be..

1-souma 
2-Erina
3-hayama 
4-kurokiba or Alice
5- kurokiba or Alice 
6-aldini
7-erina's attendant (can't remember her name..)
8-megumi 
9-stalker-Kun
10-???


Whooooo would be ten...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> See, in the end I think the top ten will shape up to be..
> 
> 1-souma
> 2-Erina
> ...


Which Aldini because Takumi is a jobber

>megumi in top 10
lol

If you're going to put Megumi right under Hisako then you would've needed to put Ikumi in the top 10.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> Which Aldini because Takumi is a jobber
> 
> >megumi in top 10
> lol
> ...



Yeah, iono...I feel like eventually Megumi WILL probably make it into top 10 before graduation. She has grown a lot since the first chapter, and by then she will probably deserve it. As far as the others go...Akira, Ryou, Alice are probably safe bets...maybe Takumi? Dunno. Kinda doubt any others from Polar Star (aside from Megumi) have any remote chance of top 10'n in terms of 1st years.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

Megumi should just get expelled.

Her character is going nowhere and it's frustrating watching her go "I can't do this" to "I can do this" during an arc then back to "I can't do this" after the arc.

This whole I can become a better cook with the power of feelings and friendship thing isn't fun to read.

Megumi being in top 10 means a lot of people jobbed really fucking hard.

Realistically the top 10 by 3rd year would be (in no order)
Erina
Souma
Takumi
Alice
Mad dog
Hayama
Hisako

The other 3 seats are open for discussion (Maybe based Marui will ascend)


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> Realistically the top 10 by 3rd year would be (in no order)
> Erina
> Souma
> Takumi
> ...



Subaru
Megumi
Ikumi?

I think these would be the other 3.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

Kinda hoping Isami goes on a journey to better himself like Hisako and comes out as someone who can challenge Takumi.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't forget Souma dad was 2nd seat and not 1st.
I predict the same will happen to Souma. Probably Erina or Hayama will be the 1st /3rd Seat between themselves.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

What a travesty it would be if Hayama took 1st seat over Erina


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Don't forget Souma dad was 2nd seat and not 1st.
> I predict the same will happen to Souma. Probably Erina or Hayama will be the 1st /3rd Seat between themselves.



Chances are he could have been but gave it up because souma's mum or some shit. I shall await the flashback


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

inb4 Jouichiro was in love with a fodder chef and dropped out after she got expelled because he couldn't go on without her.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Souma ended up as the Second seat, under Erina... which seems like a great place to be.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 29, 2015)

I indeed meant Takumi. And Megumi hasn't reverted back to her "can't do it" phase, she only just got out of it. Not her fault she got paired with Erina for one of the outings lol


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 29, 2015)

Vault said:


> Chances are he could have been but gave it up because souma's mum or some shit. I shall await the flashback



Sure he didn't graduate but Gin apparently had better grades than him(apparently the best in Tootsuki's history) and he probably beat him in the final of the Autumn Election of their time.
Jouichirou is top-tier cook but he's not emphasized to be the best.

But yeah, would like to see a flashback of those two.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 29, 2015)

All I want to see is Erina having a special dinner made by Jouchirou and while talking with him he asks her about Souma and she realizes they are father and son. It will be priceless. 
Or even better, she comes to that dinner pissed off because something silly happened during the day between her and Souma and she starts insulting and cursing Souma in front of his dad and then Jouchirou goes "Well I am sorry for my idiot son" and she goes nuts.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2015)

Nah she should find out through other means so that she'll constantly try to make Souma  get his dad to meet her


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Nah she should find out through other means so that she'll constantly try to make Souma  get his dad to meet her



Lol that woud also be funny


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> inb4 Jouichiro was in love with a fodder chef and dropped out after she got expelled because he couldn't go on without her.



I'm in the belief that Erina loves Jouichiro...but not for the reasons we assume. Fatherly love...and Erina and Souma are actually half siblings, lol. We don't know Souma's mother or either of Erina's parents...so I suppose it is possible they are just plain normal siblings as well. Oh man, that would cause some butthurt amongst those shippers (though...it is wincest, so that would be a plus).

Also, I'd be fuckin shocked if Souma didn't get the #1 seat by the end of this series. Either he gets #1, or he manages to just directly beat his dad...those are basically the only options.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 29, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> I indeed meant Takumi. And Megumi hasn't reverted back to her "can't do it" phase, she only just got out of it. Not her fault she got paired with Erina for one of the outings lol



Without Erina she wouldn't even passed that week. 




Zabuza said:


> All I want to see is Erina having a special dinner made by Jouchirou and while talking with him he asks her about Souma and she realizes they are father and son. It will be priceless.
> Or even better, she comes to that dinner pissed off because something silly happened during the day between her and Souma and she starts insulting and cursing Souma in front of his dad and then Jouchirou goes "Well I am sorry for my idiot son" and she goes nuts.



I can imagine that if Erina started bitching about Souma he'd be like "Yep, yep, that boy is an idiot. Please take care of him Erina-chan." _Sagely nod._


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't know why people think Mehgloomy isn't fodder 
She doesn't have any feats of her own and has been needed to be bailed out of expulsion 3 times already.



SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm in the belief that Erina loves Jouichiro...but not for the reasons we assume. Fatherly love...and Erina and Souma are actually half siblings, lol. We don't know Souma's mother or either of Erina's parents...so I suppose it is possible they are just plain normal siblings as well. Oh man, that would cause some butthurt amongst those shippers (though...it is wincest, so that would be a plus).
> 
> Also, I'd be fuckin shocked if Souma didn't get the #1 seat by the end of this series. Either he gets #1, or he manages to just directly beat his dad...those are basically the only options.



Uh, no.
This can't happen because Erina x Souma end is already being foreshadowed to the moon and back


The Jouchiro-Souma reveal to Erina will be one of the biggest scenes for sure.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> I don't know why people think Mehgloomy isn't fodder
> She doesn't have any feats of her own and has been needed to be bailed out of expulsion 3 times already.
> 
> 
> ...



Listen...not trying to talk shit on your shipping, but dude, really? They barely have had any real interactions in the series. Hell, Souma x Megumi seems more likely (though I really don't want that to happen). Maybe now that the Elite 10 are majorly plot relevant, those two will probably interact more...but as things stand now, Erina is just a comic relief tsundere.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd say it's more teased than foreshadowed.

Foreshadowed makes it sound like this is a fairly directed plot when in isn't. Just about nothing is being promised in this series. we know Souma is likely to end up with someone due to the plot telling us that people should find significant others. We know Souma will try to keep rising in rank at the school. 

We don't know if Souma will actually reach the top seat. His father didn't, his goal isn't to do so. We don't know if he will actually manage to beat his father. There are several other ways for him to end up on overcoming him without him actually having won in a match against him.

We don't know that Megumi is actually out of the running for being his significant other.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 29, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Listen...not trying to talk shit on your shipping, but dude, really? They barely have had any real interactions in the series. Hell, Souma x Megumi seems more likely (though I really don't want that to happen). Maybe now that the Elite 10 are majorly plot relevant, those two will probably interact more...but as things stand now, Erina is just a comic relief tsundere.



They're literally throwing romance manga at them

mumble mumble find a girl you want to cook for for the rest of you life that's how you become a good chef, next panel is Erina

Erina is already starting to warm up to Souma

Erina's entire thing is "finding the taste of love"

Queue pages of Erina seeing people holding hands then lying to herself about not wanting to hold hands

It's a very obvious story being told here.

Also, Megumi gets more screentime/interactions with Souma than Erina because of their difference in position.

Megumi is the typical vanilla fodder jobber moeblob who's a perpetual damsel in distress therefore she sort of needs to be where Souma can see her so he can inevitably bail her out again.

Erina had been pretty mia in the autumn selection arc because she was both an e10 member and an organiser, meaning she won't actually have that much to do on screen since she's not cooking or anything.

Tsukuda is already exploring Megumi getting paired with non souma males (see Isami)

And if you think Erina is just a comic relief tsundere then your interpretation of the story being presented is very skewed.

Tsukuda is obviously setting up Erina to have her ice melted as she's already becoming more open and friendly towards others (not by normal standards but the point still stands).

The jouichiro reveal will be one of the biggest parts of Erina's character progression.

Erina can't lose in Japan anyway, did you see the popularity polls
Megumi wasn't even in the one shot


----------



## Detective (Jun 29, 2015)

Choa said:


> Megumi is the typical vanilla super tropey doormat fodder jobber moeblob



Fixed for more accurate description


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 29, 2015)

While I agree the Megumi ship would be terrible...please don't use popularity polls as a gauge to determine if a pairing will happen (I refuse to take those seriously...because that would mean Onodera would win in Nisekoi, and that would just be horrendous lol). I agree that there is definitely a lot of POTENTIAL for Erina in the future (and yeah, it probably will happen anyways), I'm just saying there currently isn't shit in terms of development _yet_. Japan loves their shitty, submissive, clumsy girls...so it is far too early to call the final pairing now.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 30, 2015)

Tsukuda is probably trying to establish the characters we have now before he starts focusing on E10 and by extension Erina, because Erina has a lot of character development lined up for her.

Same with Takumi, he jobbed hard at the autumn selection and now he has to go through a ton of character development to the point where he'll challenge to get his knife back.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 1, 2015)

idk why you guys are pigeon holing megumi as some typical vanilla submissive doormat. yeah, she's definitely more mild personality wise and meek but the whole point about her character arc thus far is that she has the potential but lacks confidence. in her two 'battles', everyone has been pretty surprised by how ballsy her dish choices have been (rainbow terrine against shinomiya despite having 'failed' because of his terrine recipe & the kurokiba match). she's definitely not your typical damsel in distress (maybe in the first few chapters but she has clearly been shown not relying on souma past the shinomiya battle). think you guys are giving her too little credit just bc you hate her pairing, she's a lot more well written and has more feats than other doormat shounen heroines (like... Hinata for example lol).

honestly i doubt she'll end up with souma. it just happens that they have a lot of synergy as friends (same for alice). I do think the author deserves some credit bc despite the amount of fanservice, largely most of his female characters actually have a personality, character and development equal to his male ones.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Screens from the new episode


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2015)

Why is Erina Blanka


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Limitless Power


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2015)

alice as guile

yes


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

Why are the Nakiris so much better looking than all the other female characters


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 3, 2015)

they're really not, they just have a more regal air to them and have the most exposure of all the females not named megumi who is obviously not supposed to be hot but cute


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

When Mehgoomy stops being a moeblob and starts looking like this call me


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Screens from the new episode
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Damn...I need to start watching the anime. All that glorious Alice...

And yeah, yankee Megumi is awesome.


----------



## Detective (Jul 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Why is Erina Blanka



I lol'd at that too when I saw it 

And then had sad flashbacks to the Blanka from the Street Fighter movie, where fucking Van Damme played Guile.

My childhood self never recovered from that film


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Chink scans for new chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't tell me that him not working on the second day is all part of a long-term strategy where people who actually tried Souma's Hujiao Bing will start craving for it and when the third day begins they will be craving it so badly that sales will skyrocket. 
Then he does the same on the 4th day, and in the last day expect like the whole school lining up at Souma's cart.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 3, 2015)

I wouldn't put it past him


----------



## Cromer (Jul 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Screens from the new episode
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Souma as Ryu and Takumi as Ken...Ooookay.

Alice as Guile....umhm.

Isami as E Honda....inspired. 


Erina as Blanka....uh, makes sense I guess, prickly and shocking and all. 

Megumi as what now?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 3, 2015)

Choa said:


> Screens from the new episode
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Damn, Erina is stacked.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

Yep...we all gotta thank Tosh for his glorious character designs...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2015)

125 is out.

That smile at the end makes me think shit is going just as planned.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

What kind of plan involves moving the cart? This is actually getting mysterious


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2015)

Cause confusion one moment it's there the next it's gone so when it returns people would be intrigued. Humans are naturally curious 

????
Profit


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2015)

Where's the chapter...?


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2015)

Souma gonna play that supply and demand tactics game


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2015)

you think that's his plan?? ....it's not like he can just move to another spot, they're booked......still think YuGiOh-wannabe is underestimating souma...


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2015)

Souma getting off to a bad start? Who could have guessed? Kuga has such an overwhelming advantage that I can't imagine any plausible way for Souma to breach it. He seems to have a plan, but still.

I'm interested in the top 3 stalls thing. I wonder what will be the significance of that.


----------



## Ender (Jul 5, 2015)

i do hope they show the other stalls, especially Isshiki's


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Isshiki's gonna be surrounded by older ladies


----------



## Ender (Jul 5, 2015)

Link removed

125 by Casanova


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 5, 2015)

I really want to see what kind of dish Erina made.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 5, 2015)

Wow, Souma got stomped...hard. Thought the first day would have gone a LITTLE smoother (knew he would definitely get beat, just not that badly). Wonder why he moved his cart? Is he going to keep producing stuff throughout the night...but using the Chinese RS as his base of operations (while they presumably are not there, lol)? Or is he going to actually constantly move around to more beneficial locations and just say "fuck it" to competing right outside their front door?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Kudos to the author. I was prepared for usual suspension techniques, but this kind of move that keeps me guessing until next week? Didn't expect that.


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2015)

Shokugeki no Soma Poster from JUMP NEXT!! 2015 Vol. 3


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

They shoulda had Isami be the catcher instead. Oh well, still a good pic.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 7, 2015)

yugi is my favorite villain so far


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> They shoulda had Isami be the catcher instead. Oh well, still a good pic.



Well, seems like most of arts and plot stuff are going with the 8 that mad ethe autumn election and Erina so Isami has no place here shamefully, he coulda looked cool as catcher though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Well, seems like most of arts and plot stuff are going with the 8 that mad ethe autumn election and Erina so Isami has no place here shamefully, he coulda looked cool as catcher though.



Yeah, kinda figured that was the reason he was the catcher in this pic...and you know, Erina...because insane popularity or w/e.


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jul 7, 2015)

HQ Image of above...


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jul 7, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Mine looks better and same size (I removed that thing)
> 
> You uploaded it in imgur which reduces the quality.



I figured you just cropped it. Still, 5 pixels too much. Let me ask, Why ExtraGame of all things though, and a few pages at that... :


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2015)

YonkouProductions said:


> I figured you just cropped it. Still, 5 pixels too much. Let me ask, Why ExtraGame of all things though, and a few pages at that... :



Because I like Knb EXTRA GAME...and it was like a kind of summary.

and Stop spying on me! NF, Baidu or anywhere!


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jul 7, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Because I like Knb EXTRA GAME...and it was like a kind of summary.
> 
> and Stop spying on me! NF, Baidu or anywhere!



To be fair we've both had our fair share of that but you didn't bother with the Haikyuu spread  still you seem to be well connected enough to keep drawing attention to yourself


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2015)

All 9 will make the Elite 10  this is guaranteed


----------



## Rai (Jul 7, 2015)

YonkouProductions said:


> To be fair we've both had our fair share of that but you didn't bother with the Haikyuu spread  still you seem to be well connected enough to keep drawing attention to yourself



What I did was a little research on you, but you're spying on me from everywhere.

Not interested in Hakyuu for now.

Well, I likes to post in Baidu...

This is getting Off-topic...my last post about this matter...


----------



## Azula (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice poster, funny that everyone's uniforms are dirty but Nakiris' are spotless. 

Differentiating between Royalty and peasants?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 7, 2015)

Hell, Erina has a golden bat, just to make a distinction between herself and the peasantry.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)

Just waiting for Glorious Tosh to leave WSJ after SnS is done and release his massive stockpile of SnS doujins


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

Choa said:


> Just waiting for Glorious Tosh to leave WSJ after SnS is done and release his massive stockpile of SnS doujins



And I will gladly pay to have those translated...


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)

It's sort of sad cause he may not go back to drawing H Manga if he can make a living by being mainstream


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)

GLORIOUS TOSH

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

Choa said:


> It's sort of sad cause he may not go back to drawing H Manga if he can make a living by being mainstream



That's generally how it works. Start out with godly art and make hentai...then go legit so you aren't socially stigmatized (as much). There are definitely some good artists out there that continue to make hentai while being respected mangakas (Rei Hiroe "Black Lagoon" has the handle Tex-Mex. Akira Hiramoto "Prison School" uses the handle Daigo...drawing a blank right now, but I know there are several others).


----------



## Sansa (Jul 7, 2015)

I suppose if Tosh doesn't go back to H manga I can survive off of shindoL and Hirame


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 7, 2015)

Dat ReDrop and NaPaTa though...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2015)

Choa said:


> GLORIOUS TOSH
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lacks Best Girl Alice...still


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2015)

Spoilers~

*Spoiler*: __ 




『126.屋台大作戦！』
・売上発表
目抜きエリア1位タクミ 2位串焼き 3位丼研
中央エリア1位久我 2位スペイン 3位洋食研究

初日赤字の模擬店ソーマと汐見ゼミ
全員秋の先発本戦メンバーでキレるえりな
謝る田所、えりなは田所さんに言ったわけでは…と。
汐見ゼミの赤字理由はアリス
余ったフージャオピンで夜食

>Day 1, stalls in the red are Souma and Shiomi Seminar
>Erina gets mad because they're all members from the Autumn Election
>Megumi apologizes, Erina says "I wasn't yelling at Tadokoro-san..."
>Shiomi Seminar failing is Alice's fault
>dinner with leftover hujiaobing





*Spoiler*: __ 




山の手エリア1位4席 2位10席 3位3席 4位6席 5位1席 6位5席 7位7席

2席と叡山がいないぞ？参加してねーのかなからの手配してたよねー

えりな、別のエリアの事を気にしてる場合じゃないでしょ
ソーマ、そう？

・作戦会議
タクミたち、ミーティングするよー
丼研、テント壊れたと泣きついてる
田所「夜食で肉ダネ全部使い切った？」
ソーマ「みんな食べてくれてよかったよなー」
田所、もっとたくさんあったような…
夜な夜な何かをするソーマ

・2日目
久我が独走
でも屋台が見当たらない。
ソーマたちのお店の様子、昨日に比べると集まってた、メニュー増えた
貞塚、暗黒干物商会
屋台を引くソーマ

終わり

>Uptown Area
>Fourth Seat in 1st place, Erina in 2nd place, Third in 3rd, Nene in 4th, ☻☻☻☻☻☻ in 5th, Fifth in 6th, Isshiki in 7th (?)
>Where's Second Seat and Eizan? Are they not participating? (probably Souma saying this)
>turns out they're management
>Erina: You're not in a position to worry about the other areas!
>Souma: You think so?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Erina is tired of your shit guys.


----------



## Detective (Jul 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Erina doth protesting a bit too much about Souma's stall, doe

Nagging OP


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Erina's ice is slowly melting

Mrs. Erina Yukihira when?




Also


*Spoiler*: __ 




Souma's in a sticky situation


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 9, 2015)

Choa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Never!


Souma will take his wife last name, just like his dad did. 






Choa said:


> Also
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When is he not?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 that's true
But like, this is something really really serious


----------



## Sansa (Jul 9, 2015)

Science has gone too far


*Spoiler*: __ 











Edit:

I have some spoiler pics I'll upload in about 2 hours


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2015)

WTF did I just see


----------



## Sir Vaalor (Jul 9, 2015)

From 4chan:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hayama is the Earth. Rich soil from which legumes and spices spring forth and wither back into, dark and soft.

Mimasaka is the Stone. Broad and tall, unyielding and dominating. As a stone rolls so he adapts, taking whatever path he pleases.

Souma is the Flame. A contradiction of fiery passion and cheerful warmth, intense and merry. Underestimate him and you are burnt.

Takumi is the Air. Crisp and pure, he is unbound by none. The tranquil breeze blows into a swift gale.

Hisako is the Flower on the Cliff. A pretty blossom sprouting on the high harsh stone, tilting its head toward the Sun, a bright note.

Erina is the Sun. Her glory shines forth, too bright to behold. She embodies the all-ruling, the supreme. Golden is her hair as it fans across the sky.

Kurokiba is the Storm. The drifting clouds darken and belches cruel lightning. A cacophony of howling and crashing, chaos reigns.

Alice is the Moon. As cool and serene as the Sun is hot and lordly, she illuminates the dark and plays with shadows.

Megumi is the Gentle Rain. She heals and gives life, soothes parched throats. Her name means blessing, and thus she saves the land.




Quite poetic, isn't it?


----------



## OS (Jul 10, 2015)

just caught up with last chapter. I figured he'd use the stall to deliver around the area.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2015)

Not the pictures I originally intended to upload, but imgur wasn't letting me

So here's these:

*Spoiler*: __ 






Erina: The three finalists all in the red!? What's the meaning of this!?
Erina: Do you mean to disgrace the Autumn Elections' honor!?
Megumi: W-We're...
Megumi: We're so sorry...!
Erina: I-I wasn't addressing you, Tadokoro
Hayama: This is all your fault, Nakiri... fucking up the ordering of supplies over and over!
Alice: But you were in charge of double-checking them, Hayama-kun!
Ryou: Pretty sure she said she'd do that too...

Hayama: Oi, Kurokiba... what's wrong with your mistress?
Hayama: Changing the menu every day until the day before! No wonder she made that mistake!
Ryou: What are you saying...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Erina: ...anyway, this is hardly the time to be worried about the other areas. // You have to concentrate on beating Kuga-san in the Central Area–
Souma: Really?
Erina: Eh...?


----------



## Sansa (Jul 10, 2015)

> Erina: So I went towards the rest stop, keeping five metres distance between us. Now that I think about it, this might be the first time we’ve been somewhere unfamiliar together.
> 
> [04:24]
> Soma: Ah… This rest stop is pretty big! And it’s clean too.
> ...


They don't know what a black card is 

Erina doesn't know how rich she actually is 

Just marry each other already and hope your children are smart enough to keep both of you alive.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 10, 2015)

Erina so rich she never even had to pay for anything. 

More stuff like that should be in the manga. It'd be a nice break from all the super high stakes school events.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2015)

raw?s been out for a whiel now, another "evil" smile from Souma. Guess he thinks he has this in his pocket already


----------



## hussamb (Jul 11, 2015)

soma smile in the last page, remind me of Guts'!!!


----------



## Ender (Jul 11, 2015)

*http://raw.senmanga.coma/Mahou_Shoujo_of_the_End/38/1*

Scan is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2015)

Art is so damn good, the fucker is just pulling his cart and yet looks so damn badass.

Dat last panel.

Also he doesn?t seem a tad bit worried although it seems he got surprised he was at the very bottom.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 11, 2015)

He can probably go to other areas and is planning to do so


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 11, 2015)

Souma and Alice the best in my heart!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 11, 2015)

Dat face


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 11, 2015)

Lol, never though we'd see the skewer guy again. Come on Nikumi, don't get beaten by that fodder!

Kuga takes the first place for his area, which doesn't surprise me - working in the central area, away from the rest of Elite 10 is like playing on the easy mode to him. 


The biggest surprise is the Shiomi Seminar Group being in the red. Nobody, including me saw that coming.  And of course it's because Alice screws things up. Sometimes I think that the reason she's in the manga is to make Erina look better. 

Speaking of Erina, they really pissed her off this time but it just shows she actually cares. She's even concerned for Souma of all people - she really softened up without even noticing. 

Also, she got 2nd place in the hardest area even though she only takes people with reservations and not focusing on profits.... that's Erina for you I guess. 


Now for Souma's plan... selling after the closing time would be cheating, but giving free samples for advertising might not be. I wonder what's the deal with noodles though.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2015)

pretty obvious he's hauling his cart to other areas and building up revenue there as well and no one is noticing it. He's in the bottom of every area but when you accumulate the revenue he's probably making insane profit worthy of being the top spot cumulative.

At least that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2015)

he can't do that. remember, you had to book spots in each area and he was lucky to get that spot in Central mainly because no one wanted to compete with Kuga...


----------



## Azula (Jul 12, 2015)

Alice and co. will make a comeback.

Aromatic seafood curry made with molecular gastronomy technique .


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 12, 2015)

Alice is best <3

Soma looks like a mischievous thief on the last page


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Speaking of Erina, they really pissed her off this time but it just shows she actually cares. She's even concerned for Souma of all people - she really softened up without even noticing.



Souma's done a successful two-pronged attack on her.
On one side, he always completely takes the wind out of her attempts at sounding high and mighty, throwing her off her "rich ojou-sama" game.
On the other side, he's firmly placed himself among the top first years, which means she can't act like his cooking is shit anymore and has to worry about him from a "Tootsuki's reputation" perspective.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 12, 2015)

Seriously though, Alice better shape up and stop embarrassing her cousin. I mean, no wonder Erina doesn't take her seriously.




Zaru said:


> Souma's done a successful two-pronged attack on her.
> On one side, he always completely takes the wind out of her attempts at sounding high and mighty, throwing her off her "rich ojou-sama" game.
> On the other side, he's firmly placed himself among the top first years, which means she can't act like his cooking is shit anymore and has to worry about him from a "Tootsuki's reputation" perspective.



Yeah, at this point she seems to have accepted that he's there to stay, she just wishes he'd be less of a fool.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 12, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> he can't do that. remember, you had to book spots in each area and he was lucky to get that spot in Central mainly because no one wanted to compete with Kuga...



The panel with Ikumi and The Italian Jobber kinda implied that he can move to another area

Tsukuda needs to write the chapter where Erina finds out who Souma's father is already


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Speaking of Erina, they really pissed her off this time but it just shows she actually cares. She's even concerned for Souma of all people - she really softened up without even noticing.


Wut. lol when was she concerned about Souma's well being? She was mad because they were putting the name of the Autumn Election to shame.


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2015)

what panel Choa?


----------



## Ender (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't get how that can be...they do a report of each stalls earnings from the area...if he was in multiple areas, it would have been noticed....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2015)

Rather than other areas, I think he is just circling around the entire middle one.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2015)

That doesn't change how low his earnings are in the area. :/


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> That doesn't change how low his earnings are in the area. :/



Well, he went up five places in the second day tho. Just 35 more to go.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 12, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> what panel Choa?



The ones under the one where Erina tells him he has to worry about beating Kuga


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2015)

Dat Color Cart Pulling


----------



## OS (Jul 12, 2015)

I still think he's giving food to chefs. Idk who's still walking around at night. If he wins it like decking yugi's bitch in front of his face


----------



## Typhon (Jul 12, 2015)

I agree with the thought that he's pulling the cart around the central area because that makes a lot of sense and is an incredibly smart tactic. If you can't bring the customers to you as they will gravitate towards what's considered the best, then bring the cart to them and entice them. 

Souma just takes a few laps and sets up shop back across the street from Kuga.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jul 12, 2015)

Gotta love Souma, dude is never boring. Once the word spreads to other areas I can't wait to see people's expressions once they see that cart rolling their way being pulled by a purple grim reaper.


----------



## Ender (Jul 13, 2015)

Chap 126 by Casanova

Chapter 85


----------



## haegar (Jul 13, 2015)

I wonder what that scene with him meeting some unkown person and leaving a key in their care was all about 

I do hope though next chapter reveals his strategy its about enough with the mysterious buildup 

chapter was nice though, had a lot of cool little moment. alice is rly growing on me


----------



## Vault (Jul 13, 2015)

Alice is the best girl, since Souma whooped that ass she has just been growing more and more as a character


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2015)

I think I know what's he doing. He go out to other places and sell the noodles and the meatballs and then he just pass the money he made after the cut to the other day.

So, basically, he finished at 35th place in the first day with all the stuff he sold in the first day festival at night. I thinks that's it but it's going to be something else cause he can't pull that off on the last day.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe we are thinking too much. My bet is just he is running around every place sharing his food with everyone in the academy for free (hence why Megumi realized all the food was gone), and while he does that people will start talking about his food and everything and he will eventually gain more popularity during the festival.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 13, 2015)

He's pleasuring old women for money


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 13, 2015)

Vault said:


> Alice is the best girl, since Souma whooped that ass she has just been growing more and more as a character



So true...she really is just awesome whenever she gets panel time. I was pretty shocked her group was literally dead last though, lol. I expected Souma, I did not expect that shit though.

Quite curious what that business with the key was. Only gained 5 places in a day, huh? How many days remain in this event again? Souma needs to hurry his ass up, goddamn!


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 14, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So true...she really is just awesome whenever she gets panel time. I was pretty shocked her group was literally dead last though, lol. I expected Souma, I did not expect that shit though.




Not that I've seen this coming, but when I think about it, yeah it makes perfect sense. Alice is spoiled, irresponsible and fickle, doesn't take things seriously and does whatever she feels like at the moments. That she's terrible at business management shouldn't really come off as surprise.


----------



## Virys (Jul 16, 2015)

Chinese


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like it is folowing my prediction. He is just walking around sharing his food with people and gaining more popularity.


----------



## Ababu (Jul 16, 2015)

The stalker chick... new addition to the souma camp...   Erina is the only one resisting the temptation to jump in


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2015)

I was half expecting Stalker-chan to turn into her Shiro version


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 16, 2015)

Shiro-stalker is ALMOST best girl.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jul 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 




From the looks of it, Souma is going to challenge Kuga's speciality, the Mapo Doufu. 

Given that he chose Taiwanese's street food and Nao's cameo in this chapter. I think Souma might make something related to Stinky Tofu.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



smelly tofu? perfect choice


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2015)

Dat face


----------



## Sansa (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2015)

i forgot to read this week's chapter when it came out

erina told souma to focus on defeating kuga

she believes in him


----------



## Tapion (Jul 16, 2015)

Nao whichever form is besto girl...I have an unhealthy obsession with her character arc type.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Dat face





Choa said:


>



Not enough alice...and yet


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 16, 2015)

Blunt said:


> i forgot to read this week's chapter when it came out
> 
> erina told souma to focus on defeating kuga
> 
> she believes in him



Or maybe she doesn't want the first years to give the autumn election a bad name 

You know, anything for her to stay tsun


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 17, 2015)

Why are colorings coming even earlier than translations? I want my chapter now


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Or maybe she doesn't want the first years to give the autumn election a bad name
> 
> You know, anything for her to stay tsun



Nah mang

Erina isn't Tsun anymore

Erina isn't tsun anymore and she doesn't even know what Saiba is to Souma yet

My little shipper heart is fluttering


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Dat eventual God Tongue Happy Ending, for Souma


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective you continue to disappoint me


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dat eventual God Tongue Happy Ending, for Souma



Imagine an epilogue chapter where Souma is in the kitchen cooking up something mean and one of Souma and Erina's kids come into the kitchen to help then the smile that Erina had on her face as she saw her child taking the first steps to carrying on the family legacy turns to despair as the Asura genes take over and they begin making diabolical concoctions and laughing about how terrible they are.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Vault said:


> Detective you continue to disappoint me



Look, already said I was sorry for making that Cafe thread revealing the true origins of female squirting, mate. Not my fault you're a pee lover, bruv.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2015)

Choa said:


> Imagine an epilogue chapter where Souma is in the kitchen cooking up something mean and one of Souma and Erina's kids come into the kitchen to help then the smile that Erina had on her face as she saw her child taking the first steps to carrying on the family legacy turns to despair as the Asura genes take over and they begin making diabolical concoctions and laughing about how terrible they are.



Calamari Ice Cream












....


----------



## Sansa (Jul 17, 2015)

Pickled squid in soy sauce


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 17, 2015)

Chapter 127

"He's abnormally used to dragging customers in...he's like a pimp." lol. Jeez, cannot wait to see those two testing our their horrible dishes together (to see which can make the most vile shit imaginable )

Goddamnit...Alice is so great. That pouty face is just so adorable lol. Even after her absurd suggestion though, it appears that she is willing to think more about the customers instead of about her dreams of grandeur. Day 3 they will definitely go up...

Souma's free sampling and feedback sessions seem to be helping quite a bit. Kinda curious what the Moon triggered inside of his head though.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 17, 2015)

Souma really can get along with just about anybody. Well, he understand he fascination with bizarre food. 

So, that's his strategy. As I though, selling outside his spot is forbidden, but giving the food for free is not. He  understands the need to advertise his product well.


What is this? Alice actually listening to what someone says? Amazing. Also Ryou is just resigned to his lot in life isn't he?


I though it was weird that Souma just given up on mapo tofu after Erina's verdict instead of trying to improve it. Glad he went back to that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2015)

Like a pimp

Damn Souma is just awesome and alice too, from pouting and seemingly about to throw tantrum she just went and understood what this shit is about. Guess that shows how flexible she is and just adds more points to her Best Girl title

Really wanna see what Souma came up with to im prove the dish.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 18, 2015)

Alice is fantastic.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 18, 2015)

At this point you might  as well add an Alice appreciation poll to the thread.


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2015)

Alice would've kicked arse in the top notch area where Erina is based as well and also using Erina's concept of accepting reservations only. Of course, getting the reservations in the first place could be a problem but since her cooking could take so much time it would suit her well.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 18, 2015)

Made a quick edit on Alice, maybe it might get emote let's see


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 18, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> Alice would've kicked arse in the top notch area where Erina is based as well and also using Erina's concept of accepting reservations only. Of course, getting the reservations in the first place could be a problem but since her cooking could take so much time it would suit her well.



I dunno about that. The level of competition in the uptown area is a lot higher than on the main street.


----------



## Ender (Jul 19, 2015)

Chap 127 by Casanova

PRAISE THE GREAT SHAROGY, HEI LONG'S SUCCESSOR

edit: 

I wonder if the moon reminded him of the election...where they had the contest at night as well.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 20, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> I dunno about that. The level of competition in the uptown area is a lot higher than on the main street.



Plus the main factor:

Reputation:

-God's tongue
-Elite Ten
-Granddaughter of the Director (although Alice is also, but Erina has that up for her as well).

^Likely what made her jump to 2nd place.

Momo is first because of obvious reasons pedos.


----------



## Virys (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## The_Evil (Jul 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you think of my new haircut senpai?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2015)

Kuga looks like he will kill him in that one


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT THAT PANEL IS EPIC


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma mastered the art of Shit Eating Grins.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit Kuga getting worked, hype for this chapter on a hundred,thousand,trillion


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Space (Jul 23, 2015)

oooohhh that looks promising!!


----------



## Azula (Jul 23, 2015)

Well shit


----------



## Ender (Jul 23, 2015)

HURRY UP RAW


----------



## Rai (Jul 24, 2015)

Chinese scan:


----------



## Ender (Jul 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh shit...that's...that's a good plan...he combined em...and made another new dish....


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 24, 2015)

these posts are making me excite


----------



## haegar (Jul 24, 2015)

man shit this raw is slow to load, all I see so far is power rangers on first panel and that has me slightly confused


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma is a fucking boss. Can't wait to see the results for after the day is over and hope Kuga is swimming in his own tears instead while Souma gets all the money.


----------



## Ababu (Jul 26, 2015)

chap 45 is out
It's out and thankfully for these young series' not taking breaks.... go SOUMAA... 

tho that indeed is a motherfuckingly huuuggeeee meatball


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 26, 2015)

the fucking kuga reaction face panels this chapter


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

"How ya like THEM balls, Kuga?"


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2015)

Day 2-3 were average...but goddamn, looks like the tide is going to greatly change on Day 4. Can't wait to see Kuga get even more butthurt, lol.


----------



## Sansa (Jul 26, 2015)

Yung Souma


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 26, 2015)

Next chapter will be awesome after all the customers start hanging at Souma booth


----------



## Ruse (Jul 26, 2015)

Waking up to a new chap 



Kuga about to learn the hard way


----------



## haegar (Jul 26, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Waking up to a new chap
> 
> 
> 
> Kuga about to learn the hard way



this gif say it all


----------



## OS (Jul 26, 2015)

based souma


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2015)

Souma will defeat him with his meat balls then?

Sounda about right


----------



## YonkouProductions (Jul 26, 2015)

Chapter 128 Digital Colored RAW


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2015)

Is anyone actively editing those digital colored raws? Cuz I would love to reread a lot of the good matches in glorious full color.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 26, 2015)

Benches? How are benches going to help? It's not like he has problem with all those customers that can't find a place to sit.

I know Souma really believes in his Dinner place but he shouldn't act like it's the be all end all of culinary world. Also, maybe just maybe people who come to a famous cooking festival in a super exclusive school might be looking for something different than customers of cheap dinner place. Seriously there was that whole thing about right kind of flavor during his match with Subaru.

He still didn't even make up for the first day loses. Honestly Kuga could just close his place for the rest of the festival and Souma still shouldn't be able to catch up.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm absolutely positive that Kuga will win overall, but I am assuming Souma will be at least be the daily victor on Day 5 (thus giving reason for a Shokugeki since Kuga's pride was damaged). As for the benches...I'm assuming that once people see a bunch of people gathered at one location, more info about the shop will spread, and more people will trickle in (or at least that is the most obvious reasoning behind it). Dunno, but things are definitely going to turn out better on Day 4.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2015)

I think that this ha snothing to do with catching up, I highly doubt Souma is thinking on surpassng him money wise.

And obviously his plan has nothing to do with the benches. Those are there so people can enjoy the new dish, basically he is saying that his new stuff will attract so many people that he has to put them there and make it feel like a restaurant instead of just a stand.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7l4ESr0PdSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Sadly this will never be animated


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2015)

This is why i hate Drama CD?s...they just give us non canon hopes...if such a scene is added to the manga as a flashback I may die in happiness.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 26, 2015)

The benches are because he expects  more customers. Stop overthinking.


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2015)

Chap 128 by Casanova

39


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> [YOUTUBE]7l4ESr0PdSQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sadly this will never be animated



Never read/listened to a Drama CD before...but that was pretty fun. Souma/Erina's interactions were pretty typical, but it was still cute. If stuff like this was in the manga, I would be more inclined to start shipping the two eventually (based on her internal monologues). She is always just so cunty though (even in the Drama CD). Oh well...


----------



## Rai (Jul 26, 2015)

Chapter 128 Digital colored RAW:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> Chap 128 by Casanova
> 
> Link removed





Oh God the haymaker Souma threw at Kuga after he tried to talk trash to him about the Moon Banquet Festival. 

That face Kuga makes after Souma's comeback is priceless. 

I'm interested in how this latest edition of the Mapo Doufu turns out.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 28, 2015)

Kuga's been feeling threatened from the beginning, lel. I guess he had an internal warning klaxon go off since the beginning.


----------



## Ender (Jul 28, 2015)

it's why he's tried so hard to make souma quit   classic bully tactic. and it's a fair point souma makes, the festival is a practical and simple way to train students on how to run a restaurant, which souma has been doing for years along side his dad and where did his dad learn all of it?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2015)

Chinese scan for 129: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Subaru!!!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2015)

Subaru's face


----------



## Lavender (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks to me lke he's revising his Quail-oyakodon into mapo-form. Although I cant quite tell if it's an egg or some sort of...I dunno, I cant translate the scans. Anycody can clarify exactly what it is?

Whatever it is, God fucking damn it does that look fucking tasty.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 31, 2015)

Subaru


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 31, 2015)

Sucks for Kuga fighting against 3 guys that will eventually make it to the top 10 Elite of Totsuki.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2015)

Lol Mimakasa wtf


----------



## Ender (Jul 31, 2015)

Subaru  and the last two panels 

Look at souma's expression!


dude has the best boss expression


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 31, 2015)

This is no longer a fight between chefs. It's now a fight between beasts.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 31, 2015)

Kuga feeling the pressure


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2015)

Like how from what was depicted as a lion vs cat suddenly turned into lion vs lion


----------



## Rai (Aug 2, 2015)

Chapter 129 Digital colored RAW:


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2015)

it?s been like that 2-3 times now tho.


----------



## Ababu (Aug 3, 2015)

Chapter out at casanova scans 

Chapter 39

and mimakasa :rofl


----------



## Azula (Aug 3, 2015)

So all the 8 election finalists are accounted for, 3 in Soma's team, 3 in Alice, 1 with Erina and 1 on his own, glad that no one gets left behind in this manga.


----------



## Lavender (Aug 3, 2015)

*IT....WAS....CURRY IN IT?

CURRY MEATBALLS?*



**MY INNER SWEDISH MEATBALL FAN INTENSIFIES**

Oh man, I've gotta try and do that sometime. Fucking...Hnnggggh. It looks so good. 

I love curry so damn much. Almost as much as I love meatballs.

Nakaba never fails to make me fucking hype about trying out different sorts of cooking.


----------



## Ender (Aug 3, 2015)

I WANT THE RECIPE FOR THAT DiSH! I love Mapo Noodles and this combination!!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2015)

No matter how many times I see Mimasaka's face while copying Soma, I crack up every time


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 3, 2015)

Such an awesome chapter once again. Souma is the fucking boss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2015)

That guy?s face just creeps me out.

Also Souma serving the moon in his dish

Wonder what Kuga will do, basically the fact that he is so good is playing against him here.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> No matter how many times I see Mimasaka's face while copying Soma, I crack up every time



So very true. Glad to see that creeper returning (and as an ally to Souma).


Man, if someone told me a few months back that a series about cooking would be one series I really look forward to every week, I woulda called them fuckin crazy. However, here we are. I love SnS so damn much, my God.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> That guy?s face just creeps me out.
> 
> Also Souma serving the moon in his dish
> 
> Wonder what Kuga will do, basically the fact that he is so good is playing against him here.



So far he still has a line, so it's not like he's losing a huge amount of customers. 

The real issue is whatever he talked about with the first seat of the Elite 10, which Soma is probably going to fuck up for him somehow.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 3, 2015)

So basically Kuga's "weakness" is that his restaurant is too popular? I dunno, I still don't think Souma can beat him in sales, but maybe stealing some of his customers will make Kuga fall from the first place and piss him off.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 3, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> So basically Kuga's "weakness" is that his restaurant is too popular? I dunno, I still don't think Souma can beat him in sales, but maybe stealing some of his customers will make Kuga fall from the first place and piss him off.



Yeah there is literally no way Souma can win. However, he does have a shot at destroying Kuga's ego enough to bait him into a Shokugeki for his seat.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2015)

Souma sure knows how to choose his allies xDD


----------



## Ender (Aug 3, 2015)

I was right  he did get inspired by the election, plus his training at the restaurant! 

And I wouldn't underestimate his dish. Another plus he has on it is that people don't have to sit down and eat it, they can do it standing up, while walking around and checking out the other locations, and for those that want to sit down like the elderly and children, he has the benches. Whereas Kuga has a lineup of people, so he's also forcing people out of his restaurant, so they can't sit and enjoy the meal slowly and at their own pace. It's a very valid point in running a restaurant. There's a great Dosa place close to where I live, but I haven't enjoyed the last two times I've went because the line up is ridiculous (they have a crazy reservation policy) and they'll kick you out if you're done eating. A sit down restaurant is just that, a place where you can go, probably with friends and/or family, to sit, eat, and enjoy the food plus company. Telling people they have 20 minutes to finish your dish after it's delivered is horrible customer service, regardless of the popularity of your restaurant, and it's super spicy food at that is even worse.


----------



## Space (Aug 4, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> I was right  he did get inspired by the election, plus his training at the restaurant!
> 
> And I wouldn't underestimate his dish. Another plus he has on it is that people don't have to sit down and eat it, they can do it standing up, while walking around and checking out the other locations, and for those that want to sit down like the elderly and children, he has the benches. Whereas Kuga has a lineup of people, so he's also forcing people out of his restaurant, so they can't sit and enjoy the meal slowly and at their own pace. It's a very valid point in running a restaurant. There's a great Dosa place close to where I live, but I haven't enjoyed the last two times I've went because the line up is ridiculous (they have a crazy reservation policy) and they'll kick you out if you're done eating. A sit down restaurant is just that, a place where you can go, probably with friends and/or family, to sit, eat, and enjoy the food plus company. Telling people they have 20 minutes to finish your dish after it's delivered is horrible customer service, regardless of the popularity of your restaurant, and it's super spicy food at that is even worse.



That's typical Chinese (or even Asian) culture: you eat to fill your stomach and then you go back to work. Any time you enjoy sitting there after you're finished is time wasted. Now people won't tell you that you only have 20 minutes to eat, but they will clean your table once they see you're done eating, hinting that you should pay and go.


----------



## Ender (Aug 4, 2015)

That may be, but again, still bad customer service to say that. It's fine to clean up, that's prepping for the next customer, or even subtly saying that they need the table AFTER they are done eating but not before or when you deliver the dish. That makes it seem to the customers that the restaurant only cares about their sales and not the customers they're serving.


----------



## Xin (Aug 4, 2015)

Mima


----------



## haegar (Aug 4, 2015)

so what if that dude has a clone army? soma has the clone MASTER


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 6, 2015)

Mimasaka's face, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _ch. 130_ 



Poor Kuga getting rekt by future/borderline elite ten members.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> That's typical Chinese (or even Asian) culture: you eat to fill your stomach and then you go back to work. Any time you enjoy sitting there after you're finished is time wasted. Now people won't tell you that you only have 20 minutes to eat, but they will clean your table once they see you're done eating, hinting that you should pay and go.



Well it isn't a guangzhou thing. People actually sit down and enjoy their meal.


----------



## Space (Aug 6, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> That may be, but again, still bad customer service to say that. It's fine to clean up, that's prepping for the next customer, or even subtly saying that they need the table AFTER they are done eating but not before or when you deliver the dish. That makes it seem to the customers that the restaurant only cares about their sales and not the customers they're serving.



I agree with you, that's how it is where I live too. However, from another perspective you could also say that the customer is obstructing the next customer from having their meal. Say, all customers are important, not only the ones sitting but also those waiting.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2015)

No chapter this week? Haven't seen Spoilers at all.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 7, 2015)

^ I'm not sure since WSJ is on break next week


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2015)

Holy shit that chapter looks fantastic


----------



## hussamb (Aug 7, 2015)

I am really going to hate it if the author make souma lose in the 5th day...
as this would be another shock after the finals !
what is the good of having long arcs that soma lose at the end of them each time !


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2015)

Getting that much help kinda feels weird.

On one hand, it makes perfect sense since Soma has forged these bonds in heated cooking competitions, and it was never fair for him to compete against Kuga's army of baldies with just two people.

On the other hand, getting this many high tier students to work with him lessens his own part in the whole "beating Kuga" coup.


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Getting that much help kinda feels weird.
> 
> On one hand, it makes perfect sense since Soma has forged these bonds in heated cooking competitions, and it was never fair for him to compete against Kuga's army of baldies with just two people.
> 
> On the other hand, getting this many high tier students to work with him lessens his own part in the whole "beating Kuga" coup.



I disagree because Souma not only challenged Kuga directly but he went outside his comfort zone and chose to sell the food Kuga specialises in while he is a complete novice. Then he had the balls to go directly next to that massive restaurant of his for a head to head. 

Souma managing to cook so many dishes by himself would have been super unrealistic because there is no way 2 or 3 people for that matter could serve so many people. 

What the others are doing is simply replicating his dish which he made from scratch so i dont feel this cheapens anything


----------



## Ruse (Aug 7, 2015)

Chap looks awesome


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 7, 2015)

Souma is only getting help with preparing the dishes... *The cooking/recipe of the dishes is still his own*, so yeah...


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2015)

hes still getting shit done with like a third of the people yugioh got. 

also, those people are likewise runner ups for elite ten seats cashing in on the opportunity to get some fame themselves while being kind enough to help soma out. 

last few panels emphasize group effort, striving for new heights together over kouga's want to beat the customers taste buds and the cooking opposition into submission, again, nice touch.

considering how pissed of stupid looks on last page, they at the least sold AS MUCH, if not MORE, that current day 

I think what we will see is soma's sales on the last days being higher than kouga, but in the grand scheme of all days total sales, he'll be ever so slightly behind or barely even by the end of festival ...which qualifies as a win actually, for me ...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2015)

Assuming that Soma doesn't somehow win despite Kuga's headstart, I want him to say something like "Do you really think you'll win if we do this again next year?"


----------



## Xin (Aug 7, 2015)

His angry face. 

Can't wait for translation.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2015)

Seems like in the end he really needed help from more people still it?s fine.

Also dat Kuga?s face getting mad

Anyway, what do you guys mean by "WIN"? It?s obvious that souma won for the 4th day but if you expect him to win more income than kuga has in the past four days, it would seem like the most ridiculous thing ever because even by losjng in the 4th day, the differenc eshould still be overwhelming.


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Seems like in the end he really needed help from more people still it?s fine.
> 
> Also dat Kuga?s face getting mad
> 
> Anyway, what do you guys mean by "WIN"? It?s obvious that souma won for the 4th day but if you expect him to win more income than kuga has in the past four days, it would seem like the most ridiculous thing ever because even by losjng in the 4th day, the differenc eshould still be overwhelming.



yes, thats why I am saying winning over kouga on 2/5 days, yet overall merely cutting it even or staying slightly behind is still a "win" in terms of kouga's challenge to do but one thing or dish better than himself. if soma manages to do that on but one day, =win, and right to shokugeki earned, no matter what the overall sales amount to. well, imho, guess somewhat subjective take ...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2015)

yeah, IMO he already won the right for the Shokugeki just in this chapter, if he does the same in the last day Kuga wouldn?t have any excuse.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Getting that much help kinda feels weird.
> 
> On one hand, it makes perfect sense since Soma has forged these bonds in heated cooking competitions, and it was never fair for him to compete against Kuga's army of baldies with just two people.
> 
> On the other hand, getting this many high tier students to work with him lessens his own part in the whole "beating Kuga" coup.


I'd just look at it as the new generation toppling the old fucks. Well, I mean, they're only a year apart but you get it.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 7, 2015)

So, a random thought popped into my head just now, Erina met soma's dad when she was little and then fell in love/idolised him, right? What if she also met soma back then and they just don't remember eachother? Maybe soma has something to do with the huge crush she has on his father? Would be quite a funny scene when they realise they go way back.


----------



## haegar (Aug 7, 2015)

that'd be to easy. she'll have to learn to idolize whats right in front of her rather than whats travelling the world far away without some conveniently rediscovered mutual past


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 7, 2015)

haegar said:


> that'd be to easy. she'll have to learn to idolize whats right in front of her rather than whats travelling the world far away without some conveniently rediscovered mutual past



Yeah, now that you mention it it does sound cheesy and generic. Guess I've seen too many forgotten childhood love stories.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 7, 2015)

Souma friends showing up to help him feels really cheesy, like something out of 80's cartoon where they spell the Aesop about friendship at the end in case you somehow missed it. Especially that group high five.


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2015)

no translation yet?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2015)

I dunno why there was no early translation last week, but it seems we might have to wait for Casanova again.


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2015)

well casanova be master cook anyways 

still, I wanna know the sales


----------



## Lavender (Aug 8, 2015)

I wanna see them tackle actual Scandinavian food ast one point or another. Like, granted, Gastronomy of Alice's kind has alot of ground in Denmark, but I dont consider it so much scandinavian as it's...well, international.

Like, not swedish persay maybe (although that'd be hype ), but just scandinavian in general. It'd be fun to see what they'd be able to do.

What do you guys wanna see more of in terms of food cultures?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2015)

Do the japanese even know what Scandinavia is?


----------



## Lavender (Aug 8, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Do the japanese even know what Scandinavia is?



> Alice is Half-dane. 

> Sadatsuka mentions surstr?mming. 

Pretty sure at the very least the author/cook that helps him out knows about it.

I'd love to see Sadatsuka actually cook using surstr?mming, as far as I know, it's only meant to be eaten raw, so seeing it being used in any way would be interesting, especially since....well, it's really used in restaurants of any kind in sweden. Nobody could house the stench, haha.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 8, 2015)

Translation when?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol Lav-bro...


Lavender said:


> What do you guys wanna see more of in terms of food cultures?



Can they handle dat West African cuisine doe?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Can they handle dat West African cuisine doe?



Those almost inevitable scotch bonnet chilis would probably induce a similar reaction to Kuga's dishes


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Those almost inevitable scotch bonnet chilis would probably induce a similar reaction to Kuga's dishes



My tongue burning itself to pieces right now would agree with you, because I'm still pushing more meat in!


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2015)

Lavender said:


> I'd love to see Sadatsuka actually cook using surstr?mming, as far as I know, it's only meant to be eaten raw, so seeing it being used in any way would be interesting, especially since....well, it's really used in restaurants of any kind in sweden. *Nobody could house the stench, haha.*



considering we have a character specializing in disgustingly smelly food ya may yet get your wish


----------



## Ender (Aug 8, 2015)

Some good Hakka dishes would be nice


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 8, 2015)

Lavender said:


> What do you guys wanna see more of in terms of food cultures?



Tex-Mex


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

C_Akutabi said:


> Tex-Mex



...Goodness gracious, a plebeian, here!


----------



## Tapion (Aug 8, 2015)

1. Random people showing up to help that Souma has never met.
2. Copycat and Souma somehow serving all the customers by themselves.
3. Souma's friends that consulted him about being nearly dead last decided to pitch in knowing that he doesn't have the manpower to do go up against the bald squad.

These are the options guys.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2015)

What are yout alking about? his friends already went and helped him...or yout alking about last day?


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2015)

still no translation?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 9, 2015)

Link removed

It's out.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2015)

That taste of defeat


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2015)

so delicious


----------



## haegar (Aug 9, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Link removed
> 
> It's out.



itadakimasu


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 9, 2015)

So he only had to win one day?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2015)

Souma may have needed the help of many allies but he was still able to come out on top for that day. XDD


----------



## Ender (Aug 9, 2015)

I can't wait for the reactions next chapter   and I want the recipe for that dish!!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 9, 2015)

Huh, kinda assumed the would win on the final day instead. Oh well, Kuga looks super butthurt...and will probably challenge Souma now (out of frustration and whatnot). Kinda surprising to see Souma get so much help from so many people, but whatever.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh god, this ending was so cheesy it could be an episode of 80's cartoon. Just as Souma was getting overwhelmed by the same problems he accused Kuga of having, the other's just drop whatever they are doing and come help him because yay, friendship! And they even end the chapter with a group high-five and Souma's catchphrase.

Maybe I'm overly negative, but I find this to be a very weak resolution to the whole thing.


----------



## Ender (Aug 9, 2015)

not really. if it was a one-on-one situation, maybe but it wasn't. Kuga has his own slave army. Why can't Souma have his own helpers?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 9, 2015)

If he asked them beforehand I would have no problem, but he didn't. He expanded his stall, and attracted customers but was clearly unrepeated for the workload, despite previously bragging about his superior experience in restaurant management, and was on he verge of being overwhelmed when the others decide that helping him win his bet is more important than managing their own stalls. His entire battle plan was flawed and he got lucky it seems.


----------



## haegar (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Maybe I'm overly negative



this. 

srsly, who expected him to win this single handedly?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 9, 2015)

haegar said:


> this.
> 
> srsly, who expected him to win this single handedly?



Well after Mimasaka appeared, I assumed that was all the help he was going to get (and let's be real, that is some pretty amazing help). Nikumi was fine I guess...but the Aldinis as well were pretty overkill.

Oh well, what's done is done. Can't wait for the inevitable Shokugeki.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> If he asked them beforehand I would have no problem, but he didn't. He expanded his stall, and attracted customers but was clearly unrepeated for the workload, despite previously bragging about his superior experience in restaurant management, and was on he verge of being overwhelmed when the others decide that helping him win his bet is more important than managing their own stalls. His entire battle plan was flawed and he got lucky it seems.



Probly the guy didn?t want to drag this part anymore, I mean souma was going to go around asking for help anyway.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2015)

i                came


----------



## Ababu (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Oh god, this ending was so cheesy it could be an episode of 80's cartoon. Just as Souma was getting overwhelmed by the same problems he accused Kuga of having, the other's just drop whatever they are doing and come help him because yay, friendship! And they even end the chapter with a group high-five and Souma's catchphrase.
> 
> Maybe I'm overly negative, but I find this to be a very weak resolution to the whole thing.



Cheesy as shit that ending was, but it dosen't seem entirely out of place that they might help..  Though I kinda expected it to be on the 5th day. 

Now I just want to see the glorious ending of Alice and team, and but obviously Erina's reaction


----------



## haegar (Aug 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well after Mimasaka appeared, I assumed that was all the help he was going to get (and let's be real, that is some pretty amazing help). Nikumi was fine I guess...but the Aldinis as well were pretty overkill.
> 
> Oh well, what's done is done. Can't wait for the inevitable Shokugeki.



dunno, I felt other than nikumi all his helpers were selected for the funs of sort. it IS fun to see aldini helping souma, and then there is also the fact after the autumn tea thing everybody was fired up, and aldini actually being bit similar to souma when it comes to his fighting spirit, I bet he was pissed of about Kouga, too, so it actually makes kinda sense he dont let this opportunity go ...



Ababu said:


> Now I just want to see the glorious ending of Alice and team, and but obviously Erina's reaction



I want Erina to eat this dish 

and since you mentioned Alice, if it had been somebody like her helping out it would have been overdoing it, not that she doesnt have the character to potentially do so, but would have been a bit overkill... 
as it is I dont mind him getting the help he got...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh right I almost forgot about the trio  It'd be surprising if they don't make some huge waves on the last stretch.


----------



## haegar (Aug 16, 2015)

is this on break this week like other stuff or will there be soilers some time soon?


----------



## Ruse (Aug 16, 2015)

On a break unfortunately


----------



## haegar (Aug 16, 2015)

but but but, the hunger, the thirst


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2015)

fuck this shit 
what is coming out this week


----------



## haegar (Aug 16, 2015)

well, the anime ep aired at least 

and one could always use the time to re-read some quality stuff of pick up some classic from the to-read list ...


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2015)

like what? i don't keep a to read list xD cause usually i am too busy to read other stuff than my core list xD


----------



## haegar (Aug 16, 2015)

i havent looked at it yet but think an alita part3 started?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 19, 2015)

So spoilers have started popping up


*Spoiler*: __ 



Erina's dad!


----------



## haegar (Aug 19, 2015)

link or gtfo


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2015)

Well there ya go


----------



## haegar (Aug 19, 2015)

zaru to the rescue 


*Spoiler*: __ 



he kinda looks like a refined twin version of souma's dad? there might be wincest still


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Erina, your cooking still lacks... hatred.


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2015)

Wincest? Whats win about that?


----------



## haegar (Aug 19, 2015)

'twas a joke as it were...or attempt thereoff

*shrugs*
humor is as subjective as taste in hats





The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "Erina, your cooking still lacks... hatred.




*Spoiler*: __ 



this is what he says? goes a long way to explain some of her character traits


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2015)

haegar said:


> 'twas a joke as it were...or attempt thereoff
> 
> *shrugs*
> humor is as subjective as taste in hats
> ...



It was a jest on my part


----------



## haegar (Aug 19, 2015)

Vault said:


> It was a jest on my part



the hat was so colorful I was unsure what to make of it


----------



## Evolution (Aug 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well there ya go


I already hate him...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2015)

Also, not a real spoiler since it's just a color page


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol the hatred much at be strong in them


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 19, 2015)

haegar said:


> 'twas a joke as it were...or attempt thereoff
> 
> *shrugs*
> humor is as subjective as taste in hats
> ...


that's not what he said lol.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And here we see why Erina looks up to Joichiro. Her dad probably treated her like shit and Joichiro was the opposite. 

or

Maybe the author is going to throw us a curve ball and he'll turn out to be decent. But seriously, it looks like he just got finished assassinating somebody with those gloves on and whatnot.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2015)

That guy looks like an asshole from the get go.

Color spread looks glorious tho, wanna se it in high quality


----------



## Ender (Aug 19, 2015)

i bet he's the reason why jouchiro didn't graduate   but seriously. just the way he looks explains everything about erina's character


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2015)

author didn?t slack off during break it seems

130.3 

130.4

short specials


----------



## Kyosuke (Aug 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Also, not a real spoiler since it's just a color page



Oh yeah! Alice is the best


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 19, 2015)

Alice 　　　　　　　*_*


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2015)

Everyone lustinga fter mah best girl Alice



luffy no haki said:


> author didn?t slack off during break it seems
> 
> 130.3
> 
> ...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Also, not a real spoiler since it's just a color page



My God...Alice...so amazing. How the hell can people possibly think Erina is better? Eh w/e...


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 20, 2015)

Niku is still the best niku


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _ From MH_ 



131: "Waiting For That Person"

>Starts with color page, Rindou-senpai remarks "Kuga is losing, this is crazy!" while eating (she talks like a tomboy, by the way)

>Kuga reflects that Souma and Co. reset their standards to Saturday (Day 4), which sees a surge in people, and observed the attendees
>Kuga is frustrated, "I was so close"
>Kuga and Rindou-senpai are like an onee-san and her little brother
>Enter Rindou-senpai: "You lost in sales, Kugaaa?"
>Rindou-senpai was wandering around and eating instead of competing in the Moon Banquet Festival

>Kuga admits his loss to Souma, Souma says Moon Banquet is 5 days and the fight isn't over yet
>He meant to win on the 5th day too, but lost in total sales
>Rindou-senpai says something along the lines of "you came up with/demonstrated a great plan but lacked foresight"
>Souma had no intention of losing in terms of service and was disappointed that didn't come up in conversation (?)

>Meanwhile, Alice and Co. on Main Street make chocolate with a 3D printer and put it on curry to high acclaim
>The customers are very pleased

>At Uptown, Erina saved a seat for Jouichirou though she wasn't certain if he was coming

>Kuga and Rindou talking
>Rindou laughs that this year's Autumn Leaf Viewing was just like last year's
>Souma had said the same exact thing(s) as Kuga
>Tsukasa had a Shokugeki with Kuga and wrecked him
>This year Kuga had Tsukasa promise him another Shokugeki if he took 1st in the Central Area for all five days (Tsukasa did this last year)
>Rindou and Souma decide to visit 1st Seat's stand at night

>We return to Erina
>Her father enters her shop






*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrong father showed up.

And a wild Rindou appears.


----------



## Ababu (Aug 20, 2015)

More rindou... oh yeah...... the chapter is already 10/10 for me


----------



## Cromer (Aug 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Also, not a real spoiler since it's just a color page



Megumi getting a handful


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 20, 2015)

Ababu said:


> More rindou... oh yeah...... the chapter is already 10/10 for me



Rindou is number 2, right?


----------



## Ababu (Aug 20, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Rindou is number 2, right?



The very same bubble-gum eating red-haired one


----------



## haegar (Aug 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Meanwhile, Alice and Co. on Main Street make chocolate with a 3D printer and put it on curry to high acclaim



this sounds kinda cheap compared to the work souma put it, kinda expected more of her than falling back on a printer 0.o

erina is getting trolled hard there it seems, eh? 




as for those 2 specials 

so much win


----------



## Ababu (Aug 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does but then it has always been the case. Souma thinks everything through and alice has been all about machines and equipments. Now when you have to recover losses and get back in the green. You ought to fall back on your specialities.


----------



## haegar (Aug 20, 2015)

Ababu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well, at first glance im a bit dissapointed, I expected her to learn more from the bento match - then again, this is her strength and her very own style cooking, and probably when she "prints chocolate" its not as simple as it sound - not to mention combining it with that person's curry cant be underestimated lol


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 20, 2015)

Best mousepad.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2015)

FUCK




> Welp, I take that as not very happy.
> 
> I guess Kuga is going to get a lot of hate for stealing your waifu, just like poor Ryou.





> Fuck off.
> 
> Are you stupid? READ THE DAMN SUMMARY IT SHOWS SHE'S GOING WITH SOMA TO MEET THE NO 1 SEAT
> 
> Kuga stole nothing. She's with Soma so that hints more of a SomaxRindou flag than anything else. Or what, are you going to ignore that too?



RindouxSouma shippers more defensive than Kuronekofags


----------



## Space (Aug 20, 2015)

^^dat alicepad tho


----------



## Virys (Aug 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 






>The current 1st Seat's cooking... you're interested, right?
>Wanna head to Uptown Area together?


----------



## Sansa (Aug 20, 2015)

Tosh really is a god among men


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> RindouxSouma shippers more defensive than Kuronekofags



It doesn't even make a lick of sense, considering that she'll be out of the school in what,  less than half a year?


----------



## Evolution (Aug 20, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> My God...Alice...so amazing. How the hell can people possibly think Erina is better? Eh w/e...


Well, it's not that hard. Don't get me wrong, Alice is nice, but Erina has a more tsundere personality and I like that more.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> It doesn't even make a lick of sense, considering that she'll be out of the school in what,  less than half a year?



And yet again the best girl graduate from this school is going to be a 2nd seat.

I guess woman don't even belong in the kitchen anymore


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2015)

Rindou

Alice still best girl tho.


----------



## haegar (Aug 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> It doesn't even make a lick of sense, considering that she'll be out of the school in what,  less than half a year?




*Spoiler*: __ 



im guessing she just happens to take interest in and/or acknowledge souma, plus, have a great personality (you'd have to have a big heart to be older nee-san to yugioh ) 



apart from that, dont see no ship, though i'll admit the above color page makes me ponder if she's tastier than erina and alice combined 

the tomboy style is kinda a turn on, too


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 20, 2015)

Choa said:


> FUCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nikumi is the best.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 20, 2015)

I swear, half this thread is just "insert girl here" is bestz girl evarzz herp derp.  



Evolution said:


> Well, it's not that hard. Don't get me wrong, Alice is nice, but Erina has a more tsundere personality and I like that more.



So....you mean, people can actually have a different opinion?   

I'm shocked.


----------



## hussamb (Aug 21, 2015)

Korean scan


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2015)

I can't be the only one who is seeing the resemblances with Souma and his father!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Welp, even Hisako is scared as fuck of him.  

Ultimate asshole confirmed boyz. GG


----------



## haegar (Aug 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



cause hisako is scaredycat? not sure if qualifies as proof 
highly likely though - poor erina all tensed up cause of him prly ...


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



final villain confirmed?


----------



## haegar (Aug 22, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> final villain confirmed?




*Spoiler*: __ 



im getting this weird hsdk crappy dad plot feel ...


----------



## Detective (Aug 22, 2015)

ERINA IN DAT DRESS TRYING TO UNSUCCESSFULLY PROTECT HER MODESTY


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really interested in the conversation Kuga is having with Rindou. 

Welp, looks like Daddy's home and no one is actually happy about it. 






Choa said:


> FUCK



Oh yes this is amazing. This man never fails to deliver.


----------



## Ender (Aug 23, 2015)

Also, someone please get that recipe book


----------



## haegar (Aug 23, 2015)

first seat is a nice guy indeed ...



inb4 he grants those 2 rascals a chance to tag team shokugeki him when he learns what transpired 

and that second seat  cant decide if  or 
_
crude rindou haiku_
so cool 
so sweet
damn
now i'm hungry
gotta eat


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

So neither Kuga nor Souma are happy with this outcome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, didn't expect Erina's father to make an appearance. 



Zaru said:


> So neither Kuga nor Souma are happy with this outcome



The best outcomes are the one where no one's satisfied with the end results.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2015)

Both of them are getting trashed, Souma probably won?t win in end of festival sales and on the other hand Kuga?s plan got screwed

Rindou is very nice just one chapter and she suddenly starts to go up in the list of likeable characters.

wanna see what Tsukasa can do.

Oh and that high quality color spread


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow, really liking Rindou a lot already. Quick, fun...and loving the fang-girl appearance (and she's interested in Souma as well...ADDIN MORE TO THE HAREM!)

Was NOT expecting Erina's father to show up...because I honestly thought her parents were dead, lol. Since we have only seen her grandfather thus far (and I assumed he raised her), I thought her parents were simply outta the picture. Appearance wise, I imagine he is a complete piece of shit, so this should be fun.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 23, 2015)

The SoumaxSecond Seat predictions are coming true


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> The SoumaxSecond Seat predictions are coming true



And I'd be pretty fine with that. Souma and Alice, or Rindou, or Nikumi, or Hisako...either one I'd be happy with. Gotta let that harem grow...


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2015)

Rindou really gives off the big sis vibes.

Kuga is more similar to Souma than I expected. Also not as much of a sore looser.

Suddenly focus changes to Erina. Her dad couldn't look more sinister if he tattooed a swastika on his forehead. This will be interesting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> Rindou really gives off the big sis vibes.
> 
> Kuga is more similar to Souma than I expected. Also not as much of a sore looser.
> 
> Suddenly focus changes to Erina. Her dad couldn't look more sinister if he tattooed a swastika on his forehead. This will be interesting.



Who doesn't love a good Nee-san? 

Now that you mention it, Kuga has appeared to be a asshole these past few chapters, but in this one, you really do see the similarities between him and Souma. He's just extremely competitive and just wants to prove his worth.

I'm honestly kinda hoping that Erina's dad is actually super nice/a doting father...and the reason Erina (and Hisako) are acting that way is because Erina is just so different from her father, lol. Either that, or I hope the dad is a giant douche, and Souma's dad shows up and sets his ass straight (maybe Erina views Jouichirou as like a step-dad of sorts?).


----------



## Blαck (Aug 23, 2015)

Erina's dad looks awesome! 

Kinda thought he'd look goofy to offset Erina's serious demeanor or something.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, he looks like a real asshole in that one panel, if so, most likely she found an actual father figure in Joichiro.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Did they announce last chapter what place Alice & co. are? She really seemed to be on top of things this chapter, but couldn't remember if they increased their place at all. She was so legit this week...


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice cover page and colour page (Alice is best girl!)

I could really do WITHOUT Rindou's cutesy fangs sticking out. She's so much better without it. I do like her mischievous, cat-like personality though. She's already becoming my favourite among the Elite 10. 

I really like this chapter because there's a lot going on. We learn more about the Elite 10 members, Alice makes chocolate curry, and Soma and Kuga are more alike than they like to be. Erina's dad probably drinks blood.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 24, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Nice cover page and colour page (Alice is best girl!)
> 
> I could really do WITHOUT Rindou's cutesy fangs sticking out. She's so much better without it. I do like her mischievous, cat-like personality though. She's already becoming my favourite among the Elite 10.
> 
> I really like this chapter because there's a lot going on. We learn more about the Elite 10 members, Alice makes chocolate curry, and Soma and Kuga are more alike than they like to be. Erina's dad probably drinks blood.



>I could really do WITHOUT Rindou's cutesy fangs sticking out
>I do like her mischievous, cat-like personality though.

wut

She's the stereotypical fang-girl of this series, because their personalities are as you describe. Her having said fangs is a super old trope. Not sure why you consider that to be a negative when it matches her perfectly.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know. It just seems like the only part I dislike from the cat like nature. It doesn't seem visually appealing to me 

It's weird I know. But I'm weird.


----------



## haegar (Aug 24, 2015)

im with skitzo, she fine the way she is


----------



## hussamb (Aug 25, 2015)

what are the chances that souma knows erina father ?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 25, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm honestly kinda hoping that Erina's dad is actually super nice/a doting father...and the reason Erina (and Hisako) are acting that way is because Erina is just so different from her father, lol. Either that, or I hope the dad is a giant douche, and Souma's dad shows up and sets his ass straight (maybe Erina views Jouichirou as like a step-dad of sorts?).



Oh that would be priceless. 


"Come Erina-chan, give Papa a hug! "

"Father, please! Not in front of the peasants! "


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2015)

I keep picturing Hughes from FMA. God that would be glorious.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 25, 2015)

Rindou had a very strong showing this chapter. Who cares about cooking she's in it to eat everything. 

lol Kuga and Souma's mutual frustration is pretty amusing. Meanwhile, I'm glad Alice/Kurokiba/Spice boy got their act together. They are all too good to bomb at an event like this.

Man, I'm really curious about Eishi's cooking now. Seeing him at work so early was a bit unexpected. 

Finally, Erina's dad has shown up. She was waiting for someone but it clearly wasn't him. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Ender (Aug 25, 2015)

Souma and Erina probably knew each from childhood but forgot and her dad will probably recognize him if he sees Souma and either work towards getting him kicked out or set up opportunities with Erina for the comedy


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2015)

I highly doubt Souma would forget soemthing like that, because it would mean that he just casually forgot that his dad was a top notch world class cook that has worked somehwhere aside of Yukihira.


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Aug 26, 2015)

I bet Erina's dad was the 3rd seat when Gin and Jouichirou were 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2015)

Dat upgraded Tosh art

It's funny how this is a food manga but he still gets to draw costumes/locations from whatever they want


----------



## Ababu (Aug 27, 2015)

so the top of tootsuki student's is a white knight.. makes sense...


----------



## Virys (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Left Text - An uninvited/unexpected guest...
Papa Nakiri - Long time no see/Its been a while
Papa Nakiri - I should [properly] educate/train my beloved daughter [again]


----------



## Evolution (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I already hated him from last chapter, now I'm sure that out of the entire cast he's be the one I hate the most.
Where's Souma when you need him?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice Eishi art there. And Evo, nice set there mate.

Really looking forward to read Erina and her Father's conversation.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man, I wonder what is even Mr Nakiri problem? This would make some sense if he came in after Erina lost or something? But she's still on top, so what's even the point of this special [evil] training?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This new character is awesome, I can already see some mind-breaking doujinshis with that guy in the making.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Dat upgraded Tosh art
> 
> It's funny how this is a food manga but he still gets to draw costumes/locations from whatever they want


Genius behind this manga. It's a fighting manga without the fighting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2015)

He sure knows how to make use of analogies and things of the sort.

As of the thing about Erina, what he says is weird, maybe he dislikes her lack of ambition? Something like "You are supposed to be No.1 but you?re still here enjoying being just the 10th seat"


----------



## Virys (Aug 28, 2015)

Chinese Chapter 62


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2015)

I wonder what gave Megumi that expression.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 28, 2015)

That's Korean o_O


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping for more panels with Erina's father :/


----------



## Evolution (Aug 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For some reason I think that Souma reached the place where Erina is at.


----------



## Jirou (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's the chinese scan:



and the general summary by exagram.


*Spoiler*: __ 




-The title of the chapter is "An Unwelcome Guest..."
-Erina's dad says to Erina, "It's been a while, my beloved daughter".
-Rindou brings Souma and Megumi to the Uptown area. The Uptown area is bustling in the evening, unlike the other two areas. Rindou promises to treat Souma and Megumi dinner at Tsukasa's restaurant.
-Apparently, Rindou tried out all 120 stalls minus Tsukasa's over the past 5 days. She's been saving Tsukasa's restaurant for last. Souma remarks that the Elite 10 are all freaks.
-Tsukasa is cooking a 9-course meal for them. The theme is "The Symphony of Autumn Ingredients".
-Tsukasa's restaurant only has 3 tables because all cooking-related matters are handled by him and him only. The rest of the staff are there purely for service.
-Tsukasa doesn't trust anyone not to mess up his cooking which is why he chooses to work alone. Once he's done with cooking, he goes into wuss-mode again.
-Note: Tsukasa's distrust is not the same sort as Shinomiya's. Tsukasa is just overly worried and uncomfortable with the standard of work that other people might present.
-The first dish is Sakura shrimp. This surprises Souma because Sakura shrimp is a spring ingredient.
-Everything (tables, chairs) disappears the moment Souma tastes the shrimp. The only thing present is the flavour.
-Even though they are representative of spring, Sakura shrimps become fatter and more flavorful in autumn. Tsukasa understands this perfectly which is why he chose to serve it.
-Every dish of Tsukasa showcases his perfect understanding of ingredients.
-Tsukasa greets Souma and gang and worries incessantly about the air-conditioning, the comfort of the chairs, the dimness of the lights...
-Rindou tells him his constant worrying is making them uncomfortable which makes Tsukasa... even more worried. Rindou tells Tsukasa to be more confident.
-The entire course flows perfectly and the dishes harmonize amazingly. Souma remarks that the difficulty of cooking an entire course is on a completely different level from what he himself has been doing - cooking single dishes.
Rindou comments that Tsukasa's eye for ingredients is unparalleled but she wants something with more passion and personality from Tsukasa.
-Note: Rindou expected this from Tsukasa and she isn't blown away by his cooking.
-Tsukasa disagrees and says that his cooking does not require his personality. He erases his presence from the dishes so that the spotlight shines purely upon the ingredients. Tsukasa himself however, mentions ironically that this somewhat showcases his personality.
-Note: The text makes it clear that the face of Tsukasa can be seen from his cooking even though Tsukasa's style is to erase his presence from the food. Souma's problem of "face of the cook" doesn't apply to Tsukasa.
-Tsukasa goes into wuss-mode in front of the other diners and they find him very interesting just like the previous First Seats.
-Rindou says that for a long time, magazines have called Tsukasa, "The White Knight of the Table". When she first saw this description, she laughed so hard she had a stomachache because this name is too cool for Tsukasa.
-Souma realizes that Tsukasa never once asked his guests about the taste of his dishes, which is unusual for someone constantly worried. Rindou says that this is how Tsukasa shows his complete confidence in cooking and ingredients. Megumi says that Tsukasa's complete confidence is entirely different from any other chef she's ever seen.
-Souma is fired up after the dinner. He says that the Uptown area is amazing. He wants to visit more stalls but they don't even have a single Pine ticket.
-Souma intends to go to Erina's restaurant. He thinks that since Erina took a Hu Jiao Bing from him on the first day of the Moon Banquet Festival, she should be fine with them visiting her restaurant.
-Megumi and Souma hear a commotion coming from the direction of Erina's restaurant.
-Megumi monologues, "On that day, we met another unforgettable chef". Presumably, this means Erina's dad.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 29, 2015)

Note: The anime has done so fucking well. Followed the manga perfectly and hasn't added too much to derive from the story. Also, white nao was amazing; they did it perfectly.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't know how to judge the anime objectively but as an adaptation it was great.


----------



## haegar (Aug 29, 2015)

there were a bunch of anime I was looking forward to last two seasons, and most of them deeply dissapointed me with the amount of shortening and compressing manga or LN content they applied. I understand such is the nature of the industry, regardless, it is still, every single time, a fucking disgrace.
on that score, Souma anime did exceedingly well in not rushing things and staying almost 100% true to the manga script. apart from that, the way they manage to make the foodgasms as satisfyingly obscene as full nude tits series like DxD is pleasing too. the comedy omake drawaing style scenes are beautiful too and fit the characters and their relationship well, i almost always crack a laugh on those. the food looks rich, the animation is pretty decent overall. voice actors are good. yeah, it rly makes me happy. good food, good food. whish more would be like it ...

edit:
the summary looks like a very nice chapter in many ways. like how we get those 2 elite10 characters fleshed out more and more ...


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2015)

the anime is a perfect fit to the manga


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 31, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tsukasa is a very interesting first seat. He seems like a total nervous wreck, except when it comes to cooking. Now that's what I'd call narrow specialization!

Rindou is hilarious, best senpai ever. Also, that appetite is something else.

Souma that giving Erina few buns makes up for a full course meal. Well, we could a last get a bit more insight into her cooking.

Now, I really want to see what's going on between Erina and her dad. Hopefully he isn't as much of a dick as he looks to be.


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2015)

_never forget for the rest of our lives_. hype much?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2015)

So the hype is getting built, now what will they never forget? Him being too good or him being a complete ass? which one will it be?


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 31, 2015)

Obviously Souma would never forget his future father-in-law.


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 31, 2015)

Wait till Erina's dad tastes Hishoko's medicinal cooking. He will turn into a white knight


----------



## haegar (Aug 31, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Wait till Erina's dad tastes Hishoko's medicinal cooking. He will turn into a white knight



if it were so simple she'd already have done it to do princess a favor


----------



## Evolution (Aug 31, 2015)

Next chapter, Souma meets that guy. Should be fun.
Anyway, Rindou is such a cool and laid back senpai. Tsukasa is scaring me for some reason.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 31, 2015)

Best senpai


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 1, 2015)

Chapter 132

Rindou continuing to be awesome...looking forward to seeing more of her. Christ...was not expecting Tsukasa to be that fidgety and shit. Like Souma said though, he never once asked if the customers liked the taste...he already knew they did. Souma's all fired up now, and it's just about time for him to meet Erina's dad...fun times are comin!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2015)

If he's announced as an "amazing chef", does that mean we'll get to see him cook? 
Speaking of top tier chefs, when the hell are we going to see Doujima's cooking


----------



## Araragi (Sep 1, 2015)

this page


----------



## hussamb (Sep 1, 2015)

I am so not impressed with the 1st seat, removing himself is totally against what the manga is about, put ur self in ur dish show ur love, emotions !

for God seek soma lost the final becoz his dish did not have his personality in it !


----------



## corsair (Sep 1, 2015)

I am impressed that it's actually correct German


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2015)

hussamb said:


> I am so not impressed with the 1st seat, removing himself is totally against what the manga is about, put ur self in ur dish show ur love, emotions !
> 
> for God seek soma lost the final becoz his dish did not have his personality in it !



His cooking style seems more fit for a #2 that can't beat #1.


----------



## Ender (Sep 1, 2015)

i think if he put himself in his cooking, it would ruin it. because he's such a timid person, it would degrade his cooking, because he would second guess every choice while cooking. his cooking is such that he's able to remove himself from the equation and prepare the ingredients in the best possible way, getting around his timidness. That's why he doesn't ask about the flavour, he's confident in that one aspect of his cooking. that's how i took it at least.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah, Tsukasa thing is that he believes in cooking much more than he believes in himself. By removing himself from his cooking he's getting around the weak link.


----------



## Virys (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



~Erina?s flashback~
Erina:"Um..Saiba-sama?I wish to become a splendid chef like you. "
"Will you try my cooking someday?"(Erina is using polite language here)
Jouichirou: "..Okay When you become an excellent chef, treat me to a meal." "I look forward to tasting your cooking."
~End of flashback~
Erina(thinking):He did not make an appearance this time either...I still need to work on my diligence..For the day when that person comes by...
Hisako tries to stop Erina's father from entering but he shakes her off.
Erina's father: "Erina...Your cooking should not be used for the sake of this kind of people." "Choose your clientele more wisely."
"Your dignity will waver"

The customers: "What! You!" "How rude!" "Apologise at once!"
Some of the judges for the Autumn Election are there. Kita Shuuji, Ando Shingo, the Sendawara sisters.(no former E10)
Kita:"That man was supposed to have been exiled from Tootsuki many years ago"

~Hisako flashback~
While reading a cuisine magazine in the library, she saw the name of Erina's father. That was the only time she saw the man's face. Other than that, all of the other photos had been disposed of and none were left in the school.

Hisako once asked her own father about Erina's parents.
Hisako's father: "You must not ask anyone questions about Erina's father. Erina's guardian is Senzaemon-dono. That is all you need to know"
The man's presence had been completely eliminated within Erina's house.
~end flashback~

Erina seems abnormally scared when she faces her father.

Sendawara sisters to Erina's father: "To someone like you rudely barging in here while speaking like that, it's difficult to see how you could have more dignity"
Erina's father: "You're the people at the top of the pouch curry world" "Is your business of spreading the taste of kiddy food doing well?"
Since the sisters have a contract with Tootsuki, they say that this insult/contempt(his remarks?) will also affect Tootsuki.
However, Erina's father says: :"Right, the status quo is indeed deplorable. That is why I came to Tootsuki; in order to reform it to the way it should be."

Erina's father continues: "Do people who claim to be an expert on food really understand genuinely delicious food? Genuinely(/true/real) delicious(/gourmet) food is like a great/excellent work of painting, sculpture or music."
"Anything other than that is not 'cuisine(food)'. It is 'animal feed'. "

Sendawara sisters: "You currently do not have any authority to change Tootsuki"
Erina's father: "Is that so/I wonder? I have the bloodline, and the education. Well, Erina. It's been 10 years since I taught you to cook. I wish to see the extent to which you have polished your skills"

Hisako immediately tells him that the restaurant does not serve walk-in customers. However, he spots the empty table "There's an empty table right?" and walks over.

Soma enters the restaurant at this point.
Hisako's expression becomes cheerful
Soma:"Yo, Nakiri. Are there empty seats?"
Erina:"...Yukihira...kun...?"


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2015)

Thoughts


*Spoiler*: __ 



That dad is edgier than I expected. Persona non grata at Tootsuki?
Though this may start the "Defrosting Erina" process for real.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Additionally Erina's dad might know Joichiro and be able to point Souma out as his son. Uttering some line like.

"Oh, you're the spawn of that contemptible vagabond, Joichiro. Aren't you?"


----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

I think Souma's dad is going to stay under wraps for now for the big Erina reveal


----------



## Evolution (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear that every time I see this guy I'll become a broken record and keep repeating that I hate him. Which I do.
Anyway, he's as much of a dick as I expected him. Pff, chose a better clientele? He's just mad that he wasn't invited. So he taught Erina how to cook...what did Souma's dad do then? Just gave her some of the best food she tasted? I guess she really liked it if he became her idol.

And at the end Souma makes his appearance and true to his character, he's got that cheerful look on his face that can brighten anyone's day...almost.
And look at that, Erina's father is already dyeing him. I feel that he'll insult Souma next chapter, with him being from a diner and all that. He might know who Souma's dad is as well, but he'll probably refer to him in an insulting matter and Erina will not find out 'the big secret'.

And speaking of big secret.Personally, I hope that Erina will find out about Souma's dad after she has accepted Souma. Would make for a funny moment.
"Here Yukihira-kun, I'd like to show you a picture of the chef I admire the most."
"Hmm? Oh wow, pops looks so young in this!"
"...Eh?"

But anyway, I want to read it soon. Well, I actually want the spoilers foe next chapter already, but one thing at a time.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well damn, at worst I expected him to be an overly strict and demanding father, but for him to be a cast out who even lost his parenting rights, Erina's father must be one nasty piece of work.


----------



## Virys (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don?t think he would know who he is, tho probly something from Souma will remind him of his dad if he ever saw him at leats once.


----------



## Virys (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Sep 3, 2015)

Erina getting rekt it would seem


----------



## Ender (Sep 3, 2015)

you know, it'd be interesting if he and saiba fought over souma's mom  and saiba won   cause then the ultimate insult comes. his own daughter looks up to saiba more than himself too.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 3, 2015)

i read somewhere that he was the 3nd seat
Chapter 90


----------



## Ender (Sep 3, 2015)

is that his name there?


----------



## haegar (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well, this looks very much like a set up for the first time ever erina gonna be fuck happy about souma's im not fazed by arrogant assholes or superiors attitude. kinda assuming this'll end up with dad and souma at the same table. should be the best crazyass conversation this manga had to offer to this day


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2015)

finally Erina backstory.


----------



## Ender (Sep 3, 2015)

what are the chances souma was in the background listening and was waiting for the right time to come in


----------



## Evolution (Sep 3, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



...Can I punch that guy? Please, I want him to suffer now. Maybe that will change after he gets a back story, but right now I want him punched. 

...I guess this is what they call irrational hatred. 





haegar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well, this looks very much like a set up for the first time ever erina gonna be fuck happy about souma's im not fazed by arrogant assholes or superiors attitude. kinda assuming this'll end up with dad and souma at the same table. should be the best crazyass conversation this manga had to offer to this day



*Spoiler*: __ 



That guy and Souma sharing a table? He considers judges from the Autumn Election not a worthy clientele. Souma is from a diner, basically a microbe in his eyes. It';; be fun though, Souma's got the right attitude to deal with guys like him, even if he is a cut above what we've seen. That is, if they will actually agree to share a table.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 3, 2015)

please, destroy your own cocky daughter, father-sama


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 3, 2015)

Shozan said:


> please, destroy your own cocky daughter, father-sama



I'm shipping on this boat as well. It's about time Erina learns a lesson for all her cockiness.


----------



## haegar (Sep 3, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I'm shipping on this boat as well. It's about time Erina learns a lesson for all her cockiness.



id be fine with her learning there is something to be appreciated about souma's hands down approach to, well, everything 

once she gets past her souma hate, she'll learn some humbleness and that there's not need for permanent upper-class tight-assness just by enjoying herself some in his and his friends' company 


*Spoiler*: __ 



edit: and in any case, I'd much rather have her learn a lesson by observing souma sailing past that dickhead dad like a breeze  than that dickhead dad debasing her yet further, yet again




edit2: also, I RLY RLY wish it would be in this present company she learns about who souma's dad is (it seems pretty likely the fathers have a history anyways)


----------



## Zeit (Sep 3, 2015)

Virys said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Might be reading too much into it but that strongly suggests to be that Papa Nakiri is tied to Jouichirou leaving Toutsuki before graduating.


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2015)

That hisako smile tho. Bury me boyz.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2015)

Shozan said:


> please, destroy your own cocky daughter, father-sama





Zabuza said:


> I'm shipping on this boat as well. It's about time Erina learns a lesson for all her cockiness.



mmm...I think you didn?t read the part of the spoilers where he is more of a cocky ultra selective asshole and wants his daughter to be just like that too


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 3, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> mmm...I think you didn?t read the part of the spoilers where he is more of a cocky ultra selective asshole and wants his daughter to be just like that too



Becoming even more annoying than what she already is? I highly doubt it.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 4, 2015)

Well if i recall correctly Joichiro did not graduate from Totsuki as well, maybe it has same root with Erina father?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 4, 2015)

Full Raw - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Ep. 225


----------



## Evolution (Sep 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya know, that guy kind of gives me some Aizen vibes. Probably due to his attitude and mannerism (though his are a bit more flamboyant than Aizen's).


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Joichiro in the flashback or nah?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe his heart will melt because of Souma's food? Right now he looks like Noble baddie. Am i only one who got impression from raws that he has some kind of disdain towards Souma's father?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 4, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his heart will melt because of Souma's food? Right now he looks like Noble baddie. Am i only one who got impression from raws that he has some kind of disdain towards Souma's father?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He doesn't like Souma's father because he probably kept kicking his ass all the time back in the days.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

I like the theory (and that's all it is) the most that Erina's dad loved the same woman as Joichiro, and Soma would basically be a living reminder of his loss. 

There's obviously SOME connection, I wonder if we'll find out that backstory in this probably new arc already (unless this is just a short intermission)


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I like the theory (and that's all it is) the most that Erina's dad loved the same woman as Joichiro, and Soma would basically be a living reminder of his loss.
> 
> There's obviously SOME connection, I wonder if we'll find out that backstory in this probably new arc already (unless this is just a short intermission)



Thats fucked up 

It would mean that he sees Souma as a consolation and views Erina as the child he should have had  Nah thats too fucked up man


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

Vault said:


> Thats fucked up
> 
> It would mean that he sees Souma as a consolation and views Erina as the child he should have had  Nah thats too fucked up man



I meant it the other way around
The mere name "Yukihira" would then probably trigger the fuck out of Erina's dad


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2015)

The last page makes me so laugh hard, due to the way he entered I can?t stop imagining Souma going on a date and appearing with one of those buns instead of flowers.


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I meant it the other way around
> The mere name "Yukihira" would then probably trigger the fuck out of Erina's dad



Ok that is a much better and more interesting direction  It would explain why Erina's dad hates "commoners" because he cant get over the defeat he suffered at the hands of Joichiro. Maybe thats why he is so elitist


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 4, 2015)

obvious erina's dada was the third seat like i said.


----------



## haegar (Sep 4, 2015)

id like erina's dad having wanted joichiru's waifu much more than vice versa ...

atm though, much more interested in what got him banned from totsuki, that gotta be a little bit more than a lovers triangle quarrel ...


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Probably got b& because of the butthurt he wanted to make the school even more exclusive than it is already so no commoners and he seems to have indoctrinated that same mentality to Erina to a degree.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

Considering how he insults valued partners/guests/customers, having him associated with Tootsuki probably hurt their reputation a lot.
There's probably some more specific reason though.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 4, 2015)

Whoever mentioned the Aizen comment, I can't help but read it in his voice now!
What constitutes as evil in the cooking world?
lying about making recipes? Used something that goes against cooking morals and ethics?
Just simply treated everyone like shit?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

The thing is, cooks can't fuck with their customers because they'd lose all reputation/relevance. Sadatsuka's stench aside.

"Evil" was so far limited to inter-cook-activities like Mimasaka's soulcrushing copy wins.


----------



## haegar (Sep 4, 2015)

damaging the reputation by being an elitist prick is one thing, but not sure if enough to warrant a life long ban.

I wonder if he actively worked to drive people out that he deemed too low class. and like totsuki IS elitist, but its also built on cooks learning/stealing skills from each other and mutually growing through challenge ... the elitism is skill based not class based ...

so if maybe he used improper means (like, sth worse than a explusion condition shokugeki) to drive away people like souma's dad that are very high class cook but relatively low class socially, and did so systematically and repeatedly ...that would have damaged not only reputation, but also totsuki's skill pool / capability to keep producing high rate cooks (at least in grandpa's book of school culture) ...


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 4, 2015)

Someone translate what Erina was saying before Souma appeared. I bet it was probably something in the lines of "if only he (Jouchiro) was here what would he do" and then Souma shows up.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 4, 2015)

So....is the implication that her dad was hella abusive? Because the way Erina is literally shivering with fear just by being close to him, and the fact that he got *ABSOLVED OF HIS PARENTAL DUTIES* by his own father (I'm guessing it's Senzaemon's son and not son-in-law) makes me think whatever he did to let go from Totsuki, it had nothing to do with cooking and more with him just...being a bad bad man. 

And that page where his hands are reaching out to her.....brrr.

Maybe it'd be too dark for a manga like this, but it's what i'm catching up so far.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 4, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Someone translate what Erina was saying before Souma appeared. I bet it was probably something in the lines of "if only he (Jouchiro) was here what would he do" and then Souma shows up.



You mean the one where Erina is a kid and is talking to Soma's dad?

Erina: When will you be able to eat my cooking?
Soma's dad: Alright. The day you become a fine chef, I'll give your cooking a go.

That's the gist of it.

The line she says after Souma appears is just: Yukihira kun....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't underestimate the power of good scans


Literally Hannibal


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Don't underestimate the power of good scans
> 
> 
> Literally Hannibal



Thank god the Japanese one is on the right cause I can do a quick translate on that.

nOw.. to make him sound like a creep or not?

Erina's dad: Daddy's quite hungry. I want to eat something quickly...


----------



## Lavender (Sep 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Don't underestimate the power of good scans
> 
> 
> Literally Hannibal



That WOULD explain and justify him being banned for life. His methods just wasnt....suited for Totsuki. 

The Totsuki plebians arent up to snuff with top class Gourmet cuisine.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 4, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> You mean the one where Erina is a kid and is talking to Soma's dad?
> 
> Erina: When will you be able to eat my cooking?
> Soma's dad: Alright. The day you become a fine chef, I'll give your cooking a go.
> ...



I was talking about page 16 where she appears to be looking down and whispering some words.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 4, 2015)

Could Erina's father be any more obviously malevolent? If you told me that guy was a vampire, I would believe you!


----------



## Ender (Sep 4, 2015)

you know, we still haven't seen his eyes fully...like his character is totally dark   interesting art....


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

LOOK AT THIS SUAVE GQ SMOOTH CRIMINAL friend


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> LOOK AT THIS SUAVE GQ SMOOTH CRIMINAL friend



Add the traditional "Honey I'm home " and i'll be sold.


----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2015)

ERINA, DON'T LIE TO YOURSELF

YOUR HEART WENT "DOKEY-DOKEY" WHEN THAT COOL MOFO SOUMA WALKED IN ALL CASUAL AND SHIT

GOD DAMN, WHAT AN ENTRANCE


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2015)

Specially because of the magnificent bun he brought with him, which would be hilarious if he dares give it to her dad.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 4, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Add the traditional "Honey I'm home " and i'll be sold.



Quick. Someone put something phallic in Souma's hand!


----------



## Detective (Sep 5, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Add the traditional "Honey I'm home " and i'll be sold.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 5, 2015)

At last(chapter translated) now i am even more agitated. Can't wait another week, need new chapter right now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2015)

fuck, now that I read it, chapter feels so damn short.

Next week chapter!! I need next week?s chapter


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2015)

How many want to bet that bun Souma brought will end up being eaten by Erina's father?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 5, 2015)

And this doesn't look creepy at all...nope, not one bit.
Those Aizen vibes though, I'm already imagining him with that voice.
Hisako smiling at the end when Souma entered was pretty cute. 
If there is someone who can brighten up the dreadful atmosphere set up by Papa Asshole, then it's the Yukihira Troll.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 5, 2015)

Evolution said:


> And this doesn't look creepy at all...nope, not one bit.
> Those Aizen vibes though, I'm already imagining him with that voice.
> Hisako smiling at the end when Souma entered was pretty cute.
> If there is someone who can brighten up the dreadful atmosphere set up by Papa Asshole, then it's the Yukihira Troll.



Papa Nakiri is great


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

after watching hannibal and then seeing erina's dad

the first thing i thought of why she's so afraid of him and why he was exiled 

was that he killed and cooked erina's mom and fed her to erina as the ultimate delicacy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> after watching hannibal and then seeing erina's dad
> 
> the first thing i thought of why she's so afraid of him and why he was exiled
> 
> was that he killed and cooked erina's mom and fed her to erina as the ultimate delicacy



God that would be hilarious  Maybe he took Shokugekis to the extreme and wagered some stuff that was illegal?

Wonder what Souma can possibly do in this situation. Like, Erina's dad is clearly super douche mode, but I don't think Souma currently has the skill to change that aspect of him. Maybe the information regarding his dad gets revealed to them, and then Azami ragequits?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2015)

Well at the end it says that Tootsuki Academy receives a shock next chapter so:

a)Papa asshole is new principal of  the school

b) Souma being Joichiro?s kid is revealed

c) both

Place your votes


----------



## Evolution (Sep 5, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Papa Nakiri is great


Believe me, I'll probably rage a bit every time I see him. 
He probably is a magnificent bastard, but he hurt Erina and that's something I won't forgive.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 5, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Well at the end it says that Tootsuki Academy receives a shock next chapter so:
> 
> a)Papa asshole is new principal of  the school
> 
> ...



Please be B been waiting for that shit for ages 

Tho I wouldn't mind option A tbh


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm kind of down with the Hannibal-esque cannibal angle to Erina's pops.

It would justify his being banished, and him being 'a cook I'll never forget'

He also has a Tokyo Ghoulish appearance


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 5, 2015)

no one posted the link 

At last


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2015)

yes they did


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> I'm kind of down with the Hannibal-esque cannibal angle to Erina's pops.
> 
> It would justify his being banished, and him being 'a cook I'll never forget'
> 
> He also has a *Tokyo Ghoulish* appearance








Also, again. Finally Erina character development arc

Hisako


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 5, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> yes they did


where


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

Who is best girl and why is it?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> after watching hannibal and then seeing erina's dad
> 
> the first thing i thought of why she's so afraid of him and why he was exiled
> 
> was that he killed and cooked erina's mom and fed her to erina as the ultimate delicacy



b-ben y u do this


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

OS said:


> Who is best girl and why is it?



Shit taste pls go.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 5, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> where



.................



Doc Mindstorm said:


> At last(chapter translated) now i am even more agitated. Can't wait another week, need new chapter right now.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> Shit taste pls go.



who is your best girl, plebian?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 5, 2015)

OS said:


> Who is best girl and why is it?








best girl is Alice


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 5, 2015)

Joseph said:


> .................


ain't nobody gonna notice that shit


----------



## Evolution (Sep 5, 2015)

There is Erina...
Nice avy Ares.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Erina is p awful at the moment

Thanks


----------



## Evolution (Sep 5, 2015)

Erina is a tsundere ojou-san, she cute and funny.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 5, 2015)

No sorry, Erina's father is just too much, I can't take him seriously at all. I mean just look at him, he's so obviously evil, and rude, and elitist, and malicious, and had traumatized Erina, and his opinions are such an obvious straw man, and just the way he's framed with all those shadows and looming behind Erina, he's so obviously meant to be hated, they went all out to make it obvious, but they like, overshoot the moon and ended in a realm of caricature, they could just as well given him horns and tail and it wouldn't be less subtle than it already is.

Also, I don't really like where this seems to be going, with Souma being some Knight in Shinning Armor for the poor, distressed Erina. That's just so cliche, I expected more from this series.




Evolution said:


> Erina is a tsundere ojou-san, she cute and funny.



This guy gets it.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Erina is a tsundere ojou-san, she cute and funny.



She's a one-dimensional tsundere who has had no development in 130 chapters.

If she doesn't start to get development this arc, oh laaawd so help me god.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 5, 2015)

Always arguing about who the best girl is when the winner is obvious.


----------



## OS (Sep 5, 2015)

I dont understand all this Alice love


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

im not surprised tbh


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2015)

My god. Erina's father is a character you absolutely love to hate!


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

You're in withdrawals bruh, just catch up on :re so Shuu can ease your soul.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 5, 2015)

Erina is a self-entitled stuck up bitch with an inflated sense of arrogance and pride in her skills to the point she looks down on others. 

That's it about her. Maybe that will change this arc since the introduction of his father takes the plot to that direction, but there really isn't much to love about her at this point.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Erina is like worse than that one chick who was fangasming over her who now fangasms over Hisako.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2015)

1. Alice
2. Rindou
3. Hishoko 

Plz.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 5, 2015)

It requires effort to be that, so I will give that to her


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> 1. Alice
> 2. Rindou
> 3. Hishoko
> 
> Plz.



I'm coming around on Hishoko tbh.

Still not better than Megumi or Nikumi tho.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

who's the big tit second seat alum who's friends with the souma version of Trinity?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

wait no 

souma Trin is Kuga


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


> who's the big tit second seat alum who's friends with the souma version of Trinity?



Rindou Kobayashi


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Rindou Kobayashi


no the big tiddie blonde who graduated way back when


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Sonoka Kikuchi?


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> Sonoka Kikuchi?


dats the one


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

She got a body like cray


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> She got a body like cray


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2015)

Is that the chick that got Cross Impacted?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Blunt said:


>


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Is that the chick that got Cross Impacted?


i dont know what that means


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)

doujima with the save


----------



## Drakor (Sep 5, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting Souma to sit at Azami's table and for one of two things to happen

He does every single thing that disgusts Azami to the point he flees in sight of Souma's base vulgarity
He approves of Souma so much to the point he demands he hook up with Erina, making her event horizon bleak
I'm personally wanting the former since it seems much more obvious and it'd be great to see his crazy face


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2015)

Drakor said:


> Eagerly awaiting Souma to sit at Azami's table and for one of two things to happen
> 
> He does every single thing that disgusts Azami to the point he flees in sight of Souma's base vulgarity
> He approves of Souma so much to the point he demands he hook up with Erina, making her event horizon bleak
> I'm personally wanting the former since it seems much more obvious and it'd be great to see his crazy face



Yeah I can't imagine a world where Azami approves of Souma's skill (at least currently). While that would be funny if he tried to force a relationship on the two, it simply just won't happen.

And all this besto girl talk...cmon, Alice crushes all (though Rindou is pretty fuckin amazing already).


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

TFW YOU WITNESS AZAMI EAT THE OP BUN THAT SOUMA BROUGHT FOR ERINA, AND HE BECOMES A SOUMA STAN BECAUSE HIS HEART GOT BTFO FROM THE TASTE

THE JOKE HERE IS THAT SINCE IT WAS MEANT FOR ERINA, HER HEART DODGES THAT FINAL BULLET FOR NOW... BUT HER FATE IS INEVITABLE.... GOD TONGUE HAPPY ENDING FOR SOUMA

BUT HER HEART DID GET BABYSHAKED/CURBSTOMPED LIKE A friend WHEN SOUMA MADE THAT CLUTCH ENTRANCE


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2015)

Chill sun we all know she wants the daddy D


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 6, 2015)

Drakor said:


> Eagerly awaiting Souma to sit at Azami's table and for one of two things to happen
> 
> He does every single thing that disgusts Azami to the point he flees in sight of Souma's base vulgarity
> He approves of Souma so much to the point he demands he hook up with Erina, making her event horizon bleak
> I'm personally wanting the former since it seems much more obvious and it'd be great to see his crazy face



He can't approve of Souma.

Souma is all about cooking for everyday people which is the exact opposite of Azami.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2015)

Holy shit, could it be that Erina is actually gonna get some development ?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 6, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Holy shit, could it be that Erina is actually gonna get some development ?



Hope to God considering she is basically a filler character thus far in the series...


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2015)

OS said:


> Chill sun we all know she wants the daddy D



Shut the fuck up, I am pretty sure I know you from the NBA Section, but I can't confirm your relevance to that section, but didn't you used to go by the username Oceania? Or was it OSceania?


----------



## OS (Sep 6, 2015)

I am and how can I not know you? You always show that false hope for your Craptors


----------



## Ender (Sep 6, 2015)

How has anyone not commented on this panel yet? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Shut the fuck up, I am pretty sure I know you from the NBA Section, but I can't confirm your relevance to that section, but didn't you used to go by the username Oceania? Or was it OSceania?



No he's a dumb heat fan


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 7, 2015)

fake heat fans =/= heat fans

FOH


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 7, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> How has anyone not commented on this panel yet?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This needs to be edited to state that Alice is best girl.


----------



## Jirou (Sep 7, 2015)

Everyone's like waiting for Souma to sit with Erina's father and give him the bun he's holding.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2015)

^pretty much.

It would be hilarious to see Souma get on this guy nerves.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 8, 2015)

>no brown skin

fucking racist nips


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah...really woulda liked to see her a bit more tan. Oh well, still fairly decent.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 8, 2015)

So Erina's dad is the new big bad? He seems like an asshole. I wonder what he did to get erased from Totsuki?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Hope to God considering she is basically a filler character thus far in the series...



I just want her to admit she wants the Soma .


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 8, 2015)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I just want her to admit she wants the Soma .



Probably not gonna happen til the end of the manga. Then some wacky proposal of "I want to cook for you for the rest of my life" from Soma and then some FMA epilogue stuff.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 9, 2015)

Ares said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Still looks good enough for me.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 9, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Probably not gonna happen til the end of the manga. Then some wacky proposal of "I want to cook for you for the rest of my life" from Soma and then some FMA epilogue stuff.



Ew, how could one fall in love with Erina's attitude ?


----------



## Vault (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuck Erina abusive father or not 

To her defence she seems to have been nurtured from a young age to be a cunt


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 9, 2015)

Erina's not a cunt. 



Magnum Miracles said:


> Ew, how could one fall in love with Erina's attitude ?



She's a tsundere. Also Soma seems to like her platonically now, so...


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2015)

haters gonna hate


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2015)

Erina's rather explicitly a cunt. That it's most ly a product of her surroundings and upbringing is a different issue.


----------



## Ababu (Sep 10, 2015)

Early Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 26


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2015)

If the text spoilers I've seen are true, this marks a huge turning point for the series. Holy shit.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2015)

So long story short.

Azami = Aizen reincarnated?
Very bad mistakes were made?
Rindo is a gorgeous vampire?
Shit is going fucking down?

Well then.... 

Also

*Spoiler*: __ 




Notice how Kuga was one of the Elites not to vote for Azami.

Future face turn imminent. 

Actually, why did most of the Elite 10 vote for Azami anyway???


----------



## Ababu (Sep 10, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> So long story short.
> 
> Azami = Aizen reincarnated?
> Very bad mistakes were made?
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Who are the moat of them ???? names please


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 10, 2015)

finally our  first mega story arc


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit! New King?!


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Whos brilliant idea was it to give kids this much power?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 10, 2015)

Senzaemon


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

How the tables turn ay


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 10, 2015)

This development opens the door for a lot of Souma x Erina


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Another Erina fanboy  

She isnt even best girl in the damn manga though


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 10, 2015)

not an Erina fanboy I'm just a fan of Souma x Harem


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Im good as long as Souma doesn't end up with Erina


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 10, 2015)

wtf is going on. azami needs to gtfo. stay away from characters i like.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> Im good as long as Souma doesn't end up with Erina


He will, 'cause she best girl. And you just can't stand it.


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the fuck, rindou voting for that prick? ok she fell from grace with that one 

though, i wonder, that playful attitude of hers, I think she's in it to push things over the edge cause its gonna get interesting, not cause she likes new school rules under that dickhead. 

normally I'd say its too early for souma to challenge an elite10 for the seat, but if this how its going I can see him challenging eizan to turn the votes

that, or he'll play some part in instilling some sense in first and second seat...


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2015)

Ababu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



seats 9,6,5,4,2,1 apparently


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2015)

Can someone explain me what the fuck is going on?


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> seats 9,6,5,4,2,1 apparently




*Spoiler*: __ 



_Eishi Tsukasa, Rindō Kobayashi, Momo Akanegakubo, Sōmei Saitō, Nene Kinokuni and Etsuya Eizan_ is what he was asking


----------



## haegar (Sep 10, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> Can someone explain me what the fuck is going on?



plot picking up the pace


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2015)

haegar said:


> plot picking up the pace



I realized that much I just don't know what could happen in just 2 spoiled pages that made you guys so excited.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I realized that much I just don't know what could happen in just 2 spoiled pages that made you guys so excited.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Due to E10 votes , Azami becomes new principal of school.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So my favorite Tōsuke (3rd seat) didn't vote for Azami along with Isshiki and Kuga?  I wonder why


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Lol found this 


*Spoiler*: __ 








How fitting


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well if Azami cooks better than his father then there is no helping it - that's principle of Tōtsuki.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Due to E10 votes , Azami becomes new principal of school.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh nice that's fucking awesome


----------



## Ender (Sep 10, 2015)

daaaaaaaaaaaamn...shit's getting serious now ....i like this arc


----------



## hussamb (Sep 10, 2015)

i am not surprised by the 1st seat taking azami side as his way of cooking is not what the manga about


----------



## Ababu (Sep 10, 2015)

I am actually slightly surprised by 1st and 2nd going towards azami side... but then let's see what happens.. and most probably Eizan v Souma incoming...  this gonna be good...  inb4 erina moves to polar star dorm :rofl


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Sep 10, 2015)

So this guy is basically gourmet Voldermont. Megumi is going to be on the chopping block since she is a hillbilly.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2015)

I doubt Armin will die. The focus on his intellect leads me to believe he is on the road to becoming lead strategist once the position becomes available.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

Souma isn't royalty himself unless it comes from his mum


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2015)

People from Elite 10 will change sides when they realize Azami is burning the academy to the ground instead of making it better..   




Gunners said:


> I doubt Armin will die. The focus on his intellect leads me to believe he is on the road to becoming lead strategist once the position becomes available.





Wrong thread Gunny.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, didn't see that coming. Senzaemon really must regret giving Elite 10 so much power.

The problem I have with this is that they made Azami such an evil caricature with no redeeming qualities it's hard to imagine how he got the majority of Elite 10 on his side. Even Eizan should be able to see that a guy who has a such a terrible reputation and who goes around insulting Tootsuki partners and leaders of the cooking world is more likely to bring the school down than anything.

Well, in any case this is a curve ball that will take the plot in some unpredictable direction. What will Souma do? What will Erina do? Will they team up to get Azami and his supporters out of school? That'd be pretty great, I think.


----------



## Ender (Sep 10, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> People from Elite 10 will change sides when they realize Azami is burning the academy to the ground instead of making it better..



I think it'll be on the lower years to do so. 2nd and 1st years I mean. 3rd and 4th years might not care or side with Azami for weird reasons. This is what will spur the 1st and 2nd years to take the seats from the upper years. 





Nightwish said:


> Wrong thread Gunny.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless


*Spoiler*: __ 



Erina's father changes the rules to stop that from happening, only a majority in the Elite 10 can oust him again.
Sounds like a specific goal for the group of protagonists.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Unless
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Imagine Erina deciding she'll help Souma get a seat from one of Azami supporters so they can vote her father out.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 10, 2015)

>Cat eyes
>Fangs
>Birthing hips

Why is Tosh so based and why is Rindou such sex?


----------



## Detective (Sep 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> Im good as long as Souma doesn't end up with Erina



Fall back, mate.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 10, 2015)

But what about Gramps? Will he impart Erina will a hotblooded speech and go in search of something?


----------



## Sansa (Sep 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> Im good as long as Souma doesn't end up with Erina



>Souma not ending with Erina





Romanticide said:


> But what about Gramps? Will he impart Erina will a hotblooded speech and go in search of something?



inb4 shokugeki between gramps + the E4 and Souma vs edge 6 and Azami to settle it all


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 10, 2015)

Ababu said:


> inb4 erina moves to polar star dorm :rofl



Yeah this probably will happen sooner or later and after hanging with such a bunch of relaxed people she will also soften up.
But if she comes Hisako has to follow her as well.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, I can imagine Erina moving out because she doesn't want to live with daddy dearest. If that happens, I bet she gets a room right next to Souma.


----------



## Rai (Sep 10, 2015)

New King - Azami.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 10, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I doubt Armin will die. The focus on his intellect leads me to believe he is on the road to becoming lead strategist once the position becomes available.


Shingeki no Souma


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

Choa said:


> >Cat eyes
> >Fangs
> >Birthing hips
> 
> Why is Tosh so based and why is Rindou such sex?



So much fuckin truth. I really hope at some point Tosh just says fuck it, and decides to make hentai again (actual legit SnS hentai from him would be god-tier). Comiket 88 was seriously lacking in the SnS department (no Alice, and only a few decent-ish ones with Nikumi and Erina...and Megumi too for whatever reason, lol).

Also, Rindou is quickly becoming my favorite (though Alice is still slightly ahead )


----------



## Sansa (Sep 10, 2015)

I didn't even think about Erina running to Polar star

Tsukuda make it happen

Put her in the room next to Souma for maximum spaghetti


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2015)

Rindou is becoming excited! (well at least that's what she is saying: *I'm becoming excited!*).


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2015)

More spoiler pics


----------



## haegar (Sep 11, 2015)

i didnt think of erina -> polar star. sounds good...

btw its a fuckin disgarace there is colored panels out already but no translation, and on such a pivotal chapter 

speaking of colored panels im calling dibs on that vampire smile to sig, dont nobody touch her


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2015)

haegar said:


> i didnt think of erina -> polar star. sounds good...
> 
> btw its a fuckin disgarace there is colored panels out already but no translation, and on such a pivotal chapter
> 
> speaking of colored panels im calling dibs on that vampire smile to sig, dont nobody touch her



Guess I have to use it on another forum


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 11, 2015)

haegar said:


> i didnt think of erina -> polar star. sounds good...
> 
> btw its a fuckin disgarace there is colored panels out already but no translation, and on such a pivotal chapter
> 
> speaking of colored panels im calling dibs on that vampire smile to sig, dont nobody touch her



The only ones releasing this series apart from viz is Cassanova and they aren't the fastest of the bunch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2015)

Someone post the goddamn colored chapter


----------



## haegar (Sep 11, 2015)

Deathgun said:


> The only ones releasing this series apart from viz is Cassanova and they aren't the fastest of the bunch.



nah we had some sort of quickscans 1/3 of the time I think?. casanova can and should work at their own pace, quality is undisputed and im thankful. but sometimes I wanna read fast first and savor the main dish later 



Lortastic said:


> Guess I have to use it on another forum



bullshit, go ahead, jut kidding


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2015)

Chinese scans 

Chinese scans


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh wow. Senzaemon looks upset.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 11, 2015)

Come on Cassanova, my body is ready


----------



## Tapion (Sep 11, 2015)

Erina's Grandfather = Odin 
Erina's Dad = Loki 

Such a contrast between the two though, lol.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2015)

He even had Senzaemon sweating bullets man. 



*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 



Chapter title: Dark Clouds Obscuring the Bright Moon.

Momo (4th Seat) finishes 1st in the Uptown region. Her specialty seems to be in pastries and desserts.
Tōsuke (3rd Seat) finishes 3rd, Nene (6th Seat) 5th and Sōmei (5th Seat) 6th overall.
Eizan worked 20 stalls behind the scenes and made a huge killing.
Rindō complains that Sōma and Megumi left her behind. She had demanded a large amount of food to bring home from Tsukasa and wanted to share these with them.
Rindō spots a car on the road and is intrigued.
Erina finishes 2nd in the area overall. Sōma enters her restaurant and asks if she serves walk-in customers.
Megumi notes that the atmosphere in the restaurant is incredibly tense.
Since Azami doesn't have a reservation too, Sōma asks to share the table with him.
Azami is pissed and tells Erina to select her friends wisely too. Azami walks out and says that he has no mood anymore.
Sōma is confused by the turn of events and asks Hisako, "Who is that man?"
Hisako tells Sōma the man is Erina's father. Sōma asks Erina, "...Nakiri... Are you shivering?"

As Azami exits the restaurant, 7 cars await him outside. Senzaemon arrives at Erina's restaurant.
Rindō arrives too. Apparently, she ran after the cars. She asks Sōma and Megumi if they know what is going on.
They tell her that Azami is back. Senzaemon tells Azami to get lost from the Tōtsuki grounds.
Apparently, Senzaemon has banned Azami from using the Nakiri name anymore
Azami scoffs and says that he was the one who trained and refined Erina's God Tongue. He also says that even if Senzaemon exiles him, the blood and upbringing flowing in him will never change.
Senzaemon says his biggest failure was to leave Erina to Azami in the past. Azami says his biggest failure was to leave Tōtsuki to Senzaemon
Azami laments that wasting time on the lousier students is foolish when the main goal of Tōtsuki should be to make "genuine cuisine".
Senzaemon says that in Tōtsuki, cooking is everything. It is not them who will decide what the goals of Tōtsuki will be.
The Elite 10, the future of the cooking world, are the ones who will decide that!
Azami produces a letter from the Elite 10. So long as any decision obtains more than half the votes of the Elite 10, it can be said to be a decision made by the entire student body.
Rindō asks Sōma whose side he will take. Sōma says he doesn't understand a single thing going on. Rindō says if he knew, he would choose their side in an instant.
The letter is a motion to elect a new Director. 6 of the Elite 10 voted yes for Azami. They are the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 6th & 9th seats.
Rindō says, "The new wave is coming and our side is far more exciting... It makes my heart race!"
Azami says that come sunrise, everything will be set and he will be the new ruler of the culinary kingdom that Japan is so proud of.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 11, 2015)

Azami the GOAT 

fuck off, old man!


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2015)

Gota love that Souma/Aizen clash. Shit is about to get serious.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 11, 2015)

So 3rd seat didn't vote for him either


----------



## Sansa (Sep 11, 2015)

[screaming internally]


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 11, 2015)

Aizen soloing his Big Boss father like that?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 11, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> So 3rd seat didn't vote for him either


He was the only 3rd year who didn't vote for him which made him that much more interesting in my opinion


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 11, 2015)

Rindou no! Come back to light side!


----------



## Cromer (Sep 11, 2015)

Damn, Azami with that ether; Senzaemon's soul gon' burn eternally slow.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 11, 2015)

Doesn't that mean Azami won both "Father" and "Son" of the Year awards?


----------



## Quuon (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow @ that Rindou image.

I definitely need to catch up ASAP.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 11, 2015)

God damn I was not expecting that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2015)

Choa said:


> [screaming internally]



Holy fuck, why isn?t she real?


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2015)

Souma/ Nakiri (10) , 8,7 3 + 1 more vs 9/6/4//2/1


6 V 6 SHOUGEKI

ENDS

3-3

Tiebreaker  Souma/Nakiri vs Big Daddy

Winner Souma/Nakiri

Big Daddy slapped, Souma/Nakiri kiss. Babies Babies. The defeated Elite 10s gets replaced.

Glass girl, Teddy Bear, and Number 9 is so going to lose.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't follow much of other shonen mangas atm but you guys think that there is something better than what is happening with this story right now in those mangas? I just can't think of anything as close as this Hype from this entire arc


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2015)

haegar said:


> nah we had some sort of quickscans 1/3 of the time I think?. casanova can and should work at their own pace, quality is undisputed and im thankful. but sometimes I wanna read fast first and savor the main dish later
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit, go ahead, jut kidding



I'm not sure how to respond.


--

But damnnnnnn. So excited for the new chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2015)

I called this the' Nakiri joins Souma's harem arc' We all know what's the purpose of this arc. Souma saving Nakiri from Big Bad Daddy <3


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> I don't follow much of other shonen mangas atm but you guys think that there is something better than what is happening with this story right now in those mangas? I just can't think of anything as close as this Hype from this entire arc



I dont think so, some people may claim that what?s been happening in BnHA is better but I think this one draws more attention.

On the other hand I may be biased because for a  good while now this manga is the one I eagerly wait for the most each week.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 11, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> I dont think so, some people may claim that what?s been happening in BnHA is better but I think this one draws more attention.
> 
> On the other hand I may be biased because for a  good while now this manga is the one I eagerly wait for the most each week.



Draws more attention or is more hype; which is it? 


I mean, One Piece draws more attention than both; does that mean its currently more hype? Of course not. 


Basically, don't shit talk BnHA


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2015)

Not shit talking on it, I?m just saying that this one is more interesting for me. I haven?t even been interested on commenting about the latest chapter of Hero academia for 2-3 weeks now, that?s all.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 11, 2015)

I also eagerly look forward for spoilers and discussion week after week for this manga alone. And it's been like this for a while now, that's why I asked.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah. SnS has been on a pretty high note for a while now. And the hype just increases with each chapter, especially after the Elite 10 reveal. *_*


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 11, 2015)

Yep SnS is the reason i still wait for new jump issue every week. Don't like BnHA at all though.... still i consider Black Clover promising - but need more chapters to fully form opinion on it.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 12, 2015)

Choa said:


> [screaming internally]



Sweet Jesus! Tosh is God...


----------



## Shozan (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't know if this is going to play at this arc but you have to remember that this schools runs with the "strongest survives" kind of setting. Erina just winning locations at the school by winning Shokugekis and that kind of stuff. Wonder of this is going to get worse after a new setting has been installed by Azami.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 12, 2015)

Shozan said:


> I don't know if this is going to play at this arc but you have to remember that this schools runs with the "strongest survives" kind of setting. Erina just winning locations at the school by winning Shokugekis and that kind of stuff. Wonder of this is going to get worse after a new setting has been installed by Azami.



My guess is that Azami's ideology is based more on pedigree than on objective merit. You can see traces if it in the way Erina behaves which is probably why grandpa took her away from her dad.


----------



## Ender (Sep 12, 2015)

actually i'd be surprised if this is a toned down version of erina, whatever progress that's been made by senza. she might have been worse if left with azami


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2015)

You shouldn?t be surprised, fromt he beginning erina ha sbeen an elitist and that?s the main reason she went tsun tsun on Souma, but looking at Azami honestly she may have even never interacted with Hisako and would be just a cold dumbass bitch unable to recognize anyone. At least right now putting souma aside, she recognzies the ability of others regardless of her personal opinion of them.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 12, 2015)

armorknight said:


> My guess is that Azami's ideology is based more on pedigree than on objective merit. You can see traces if it in the way Erina behaves which is probably why grandpa took her away from her dad.



I'd like to think it's going to be like that but then you can have a totally fuck up in a high rank on the school that can't boil a fucking egg but he's from some really classy gourmet bound family and I can't see it working like that.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 12, 2015)

Azami shouldn't care about bloodlines. That isn't what he was talking about.

He is extremely elitist but that doesn't say anything about who he thinks can become an elite.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2015)

He looks more selective about who eats the food than about who cooks it tho.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 14, 2015)

Why are the translations so slow for this series?


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 14, 2015)

Its out

Chapter 27


----------



## Zeit (Sep 14, 2015)

I wonder why Rindou thought Souma would side with them, the dude has never demonstrated even an inclination towards elitism. 

Azami bragging he's now "King" when he literally just demonstrated it's the Elite Ten have all the authority is a bit weird also, given that 2/3rds of those who supported him are 3rd years the next incarnation of the Elite Ten could just as easily decide to bring back Senzaemon in the relatively near future.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2015)

Now I'm almost convinced that the "good guys" will have to fight to get Doujima into that position.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 14, 2015)

Azami stay winning


----------



## son_michael (Sep 14, 2015)

Zeit said:


> I wonder why Rindou thought Souma would side with them, the dude has never demonstrated even an inclination towards elitism.
> 
> Azami bragging he's now "King" when he literally just demonstrated it's the Elite Ten have all the authority is a bit weird also, given that 2/3rds of those who supported him are 3rd years the next incarnation of the Elite Ten could just as easily decide to bring back Senzaemon in the relatively near future.



well I mean it's like the president, the people have all the authority to elect someone but the person elected makes all the rules(well congress and the house of representatives does but you get what i'm saying)

Erina's father can now change how the academy is run, any teacher or student that rubs him the wrong way can be expelled. The number of Students allowed to attend can be limited only to prestigious family's etc etc  


I assume Souma's dad is going to have to get involved because it's going to take a man/legend revered for his cooking to be able to challenge the new King, winner decides how the school is run. Souma is in no position to do anything other than be pissed off and most likely expelled because he already pissed off the new King.

Once Souma see's all his friends like Megumi getting expelled, then he's gonna have to get his father's help. I see no other way out of this.

The next couple of chapters are going to be bad for our heroic cooks.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 14, 2015)

Well it's his(grandpa nakiri) own fault for having given the elite ten this much power in the school. No matter how talented these guys are they're still a bunch of kids and giving them the power to decide the entire fate of the academy was beyond stupid. I mean shit, judging from this chapter the only reason the cat girl jumped on the azami ship is because "it'll be way more exciting".

And i'm guessing azami will somehow take away this power from the elite ten so the next year's elite ten won't pull this shit on him.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2015)

Giving too much power to bloody children


----------



## Lavender (Sep 14, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Well it's his(grandpa nakiri) own fault for having given the elite ten this much power in the school. No matter how talented these guys are they're still a bunch of kids and giving them the power to decide the entire fate of the academy was beyond stupid. I mean shit, judging from this chapter the only reason the cat girl jumped on the azami ship is because "it'll be way more exciting".



Yeah...In hindsight, why would you give anyone that big a say in your company? It sounds like it could cause the biggest of fuckups....which it now has.

Like, I get that they are big shots and would have more to say than your average student, but it's still a really bad idea. 

Also, I'm still guessing Erina was abused in some way when little, because if all this family drama is about different cooking idealogy's....who the fuck banishes their own son over that?

AND completely erases him from the records?   That is some serious bad shit that's caused that. 

If it's cooking-related, that'll make no sense at all. Nobody is that fucking serious about cooking.

Or what do you guys think?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2015)

Lavender said:


> If it's cooking-related, that'll make no sense at all. Nobody is that fucking serious about cooking.



"Shokugeki no Souma is a cooking manga."


----------



## hehey (Sep 14, 2015)

In these types of anime/manga the subject matter tends to be "Serious Bussiness".... it could be worse, in Yu-Gi-Oh GX its revealed that the card came took religions place as one of the 3 most imortant things in the world.

Compared to that banishing your son over cooking aint shit


----------



## Zeit (Sep 14, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Now I'm almost convinced that the "good guys" will have to fight to get Doujima into that position.



That's not how you spell Jouichirou. 



son_michael said:


> well I mean it's like the president, the people have all the authority to elect someone but the person elected makes all the rules(well congress and the house of representatives does but you get what i'm saying)
> 
> Erina's father can now change how the academy is run, any teacher or student that rubs him the wrong way can be expelled. The number of Students allowed to attend can be limited only to prestigious family's etc etc



Chapter 27

Reads to me like a majority verdict of the Elite Ten can affect anything about the Academy, not simply the appointment of a new Director. Basically Azami can't just turn Tootsuki into his own personal fiefdom if it runs counter to what the Elite Ten decide is good for the Academy. Likewise given their status as the Elite Ten is derived from their skills I can't see them allowing to limit the student body to those from bloodlines over those there because of their skills. 

Actually on that note Eizan's support for Azami is odd, the guy clearly considers himself a consultant over being a chef, so why does he want to bring in a guy who views food as similar to art, which can only work agains him.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 14, 2015)

this going to take a lot of time, i think till the end of manga.
soma will have a shokugeki with the 1st seat.
this is the only way that why would show us that soma is the best.
he need to win over him before he is graduated. and bringing erian father now is for that purpose only

maybe after that they will introduce another school


----------



## hussamb (Sep 14, 2015)

also, this remind me a lot with how they introduced Oro in naruto


----------



## Lavender (Sep 14, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Shokugeki no Souma is a cooking manga."


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

Well that was basically to be expected. Figured he would somehow usurp Grandpa and become the Director...though I didn't expect Rindou to be part of the cause  Oh well, she's still fuckin awesome.

Welp, time for a buncha shitties to get expelled only to have Souma's dad appear and presumably help save the day, lol.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2015)

I want the smugface dad to get BTFO


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 14, 2015)

Rindou you were chosen one! Why?!

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QiZNSzWIaLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Space (Sep 14, 2015)

It would have been wise to give yourself veto rights as a Director, I mean, anyone can see this coming if they give the Elite 10 this much power.

Also, I bet Azami has control of those 6 of the Elite 10 with some evil schemes or threats. There's no way I'll believe Azami simply persuaded them with logic and ideals into voting for him, at least not all of them.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 14, 2015)

We do need to get that backstory...

Anyway, I also agree that giving that much authority power to "kids" is a bad idea, but I can't say I don't understand his reasons.
Regardless, what is done is done, I hope something "exciting" does happen while Aizen is director.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 14, 2015)

I sense Granpda training inc.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2015)

im already bored with him tbh
if there was anytime to reveal his exile reasons it was in his showdown with grandpa
he's so one dimensional to me that even if they reveal his motives I'm just gonna roll my eyes at this stereotype villain for the sake of villain who only needs a mustache to twirl to be an absolute cliche


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm pretty convinced he just did some fucked up stuff in terms of betting for Shokugekis (possibly underground ones like Souma did with Shinomiya). Oh well whatever. Hopefully this arc gives Erina MUCH needed development considering she desperately needs it. I think it'll be worth it in the end.

Also...need Souma to bring Rindou back to the light!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh man, does this mean all the newbies will be having Shokugekis with the Elite 10?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

No...it means all the untalented newbies are going to get expelled.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2015)

Luckily, Kurokiba won't be among that group .


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2015)

it just means that erika's dad doesn't understand the grass root philosophy

you can't have an constant well funded elite without any grass roots to support it

he's just gonna cull the grass root and suddenly find out he's got no customers and no income


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 14, 2015)

If for some lame reason Megumi ends up expelled from totsuki...


----------



## haegar (Sep 14, 2015)

I fully expect rindou to just be playing around with the expectation of people like souma fighting back and trash like eizan that belongs to some finance school instead losing their rank in the process of that. or well, so far, im giving her the benefit of the doubt...

first seat is an enigma, I cant get behind his reason for voting like this as much as I couldnt explain his reasoning for not voting, had he done so. basically he is so self centered in his cooking he shouldnt give no fuck either way.

other than eizan we dont rly know much about the other elite10 that voted for him, so dunno about pressuring ...

also, training notion brings back hsdk elder style training memories


----------



## Cromer (Sep 14, 2015)

Ah, Fuurinji Hayato...


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay yeah, nothing much to add to what I said when spoilers came out. Except I don't even understand what Azami's deal is. He rambles about how the academy shouldn't keep inferior students enrolled, but the thing is - it doesn't. The graduation rate is 1% for goodness sake. You can get kicked out for using a scented shampoo! That Tootsuki is absolutely merciless in grinding out all but the best of the best has been firmly established since chapter 1. I don't know what harsher standards could he establish that wouldn't just be completely absurd and resulted in people getting unfairly expelled.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2015)

Meh, i?ll just wait for my boy Souma and friends to shut his elitist traphole


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 14, 2015)

Surprisingly, being good at cooking doesn't make a bunch of teenagers good at making administrative decisions. Who would have thought?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 14, 2015)

Zeit said:


> I wonder why Rindou thought Souma would side with them, the dude has never demonstrated even an inclination towards elitism.
> .



Because she is stooopid af.


Also, why do i feel like we're getting closer to the end?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Because she is stooopid af.
> 
> 
> Also, why do i feel like we're getting closer to the end?



I'm not sure we're getting close to the end, maybe close to a timeskip/part 2 possibly.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 14, 2015)

i-i don't know?

shouldn't be anywhere near it without a timeskip

Souma is still a freshman


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 14, 2015)

Idk, major arcs like these just give THAT kind of vibe.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, at most we should expect Eizan vs Souma or vs Tsukasa and a rolfstomp from the latter if it?s the case. There?s nothing  remotely showing this may end.


----------



## Shozan (Sep 14, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Because she is stooopid af.
> 
> 
> Also, why do i feel like we're getting closer to the end?



Yoichiro much?

You can't group all the students with the lower scrubs and Erina that can make the Yukihira connection.

Yoichiro was a higher seat than Azami in that generation.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Because she is stooopid af.
> 
> 
> Also, why do i feel like we're getting closer to the end?



Nah, she's not stupid...she's just hedonistic. She gorges herself in food because it is pleasurable, and she wants this coup to happen because she thinks it will be entertaining.

Also, this does NOT feel like it is even remotely close to the end (only way this could be the final arc is if it lasted 200 chapters or something). We got a long road ahead of us: Souma proving himself worthy to have a Shokugeki with one of the Elite 10 (one of the ones who sided with Azami...making the vote 5v5 now) and winning, alongside someone else having to beat one of the others...Azami gets usurped, and then power returns to where it should be with Grandpa Nakiri. And even after that, Souma still needs to eventually become the #1 seat at Totsuki.

Also, does anyone else find it odd that neither Isshiki nor Erina decided to bring up that this vote was happening? Were the so confident it would fail that they didn't think warning anyone was necessary?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't think either of them even knew about it. We saw how Erina acted with Azami, if she knew this would happen she would have told her grandfather and put a stop to it. He clearly terrifies her to the point of spacing out.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

They would have all had to be notified, wouldn't they? Doesn't this require a formal vote in order to get something passed through the Elite 10?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't think they all had to be notified, just the ones who voted for him would, and i don't think they would have told anyone. There only needed to be at least half the members to vote.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

Eh, whatever...the entire "Elite 10 can have more power than the Director" is a fuckin stupid concept anyways...

Also, found this edit. Pretty legit...


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2015)

so....that image is implying he's a rapist? wtf.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2015)

Zabuza said:


> If for some lame reason Megumi ends up expelled from totsuki...



Which I can definitely see happening, as everyone is out to get Megumi .


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 14, 2015)

You were...somehow under the impression Azami WASN'T an evil rapist?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, it's SJ so i wasn't sure, cause Erina's reaction could be from any type of abuse....


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> im already bored with him tbh
> if there was anytime to reveal his exile reasons it was in his showdown with grandpa
> he's so one dimensional to me that even if they reveal his motives I'm just gonna roll my eyes at this stereotype villain for the sake of villain who only needs a mustache to twirl to be an absolute cliche


this tbh

but chatoic evil Rindou


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2015)

Blunt said:


> this tbh
> 
> but chatoic evil Rindou



Yeah, Rindou was a lot of fun initially...but I've got even bigger hopes for her now. Pretty sure Souma will be the one to dethrone her from her seat in the Elite 10 (and then she obviously joins the harem), thus starting the vote shift. Can't wait...this series is just so awesome.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2015)

that isnt happening any time soon

souma is nowhere close to taking the #2 spot


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2015)

^pretty much, people should be happy if he dethrones Eizan at best.


----------



## Ender (Sep 15, 2015)

pretty sure Eizan will be the first to go...he'll be one of those characters whose skills diminished because he spent too much time managing his businesses.....


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh yeah for sure, it is definitely a long ways away before he takes down Rindou...I was just stating that I look forward to when it finally happens.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 15, 2015)

So Kuga, Isshiki and beanie dude are the only three who opposed (I guess 4 since Erina counts. Probably voted out of true fear )

I wonder if those 4 Elite Ten members will be instrumental in fighting back for Grandpa Nakiri?

Momo making sweets made me realise that we haven't seen much of desserts yet in SnS. Makes me wonder what the other Elite Ten specialize in.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2015)

So far, we've mostly concentrated on single dishes.

Just now we had the first seat reminding Souma that full course meals exist, and now we're reminded that sweets exist as well, which are often not eaten in one go, or even by themselves (dessert)

But I doubt we'll stray much from the single dish formula.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 15, 2015)

I think we'll eventually have to, if nothing else than because Souma is leveling up intensely rapidly when it comes to single dishes. It's like most realistic martial arts manga eventually reaching a point where the main characters HAVE to become mixed martial artists, because they've basically beaten every challenge in their base style.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 15, 2015)

I think we'll eventually have to, if nothing else than because Souma is leveling up intensely rapidly when it comes to single dishes. It's like most realistic martial arts manga eventually reaching a point where the main characters HAVE to become mixed martial artists, because they've basically beaten every challenge in their base style.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 15, 2015)

I think we'll eventually have to, if nothing else than because Souma is leveling up intensely rapidly when it comes to single dishes. It's like most realistic martial arts manga eventually reaching a point where the main characters HAVE to become mixed martial artists, because they've basically beaten every challenge in their base style.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 15, 2015)

The suckers are just afraid to have a Shokugeki with him. Otherwise Souma would've been an Elite 10 by now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 15, 2015)

The Souma dad reveal have to happen this arc, Souma should have Nakiri under his finger tips by at the end of this arc. She should be all over him about this arc.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2015)

The best we can hope for is Erina actually being involved in Souma's social circle due to the new circumstances, instead of just having random appearances.

More relevancy and some defrosting are all we can realistically expect before chapter 200.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2015)

it's clear Aizen is familiar with the name Yukihira and knows who Souma is. He looked shook when he heard the name and immediately left.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2015)

Souma and Erina getting into a tag team duel against Tsukasa and Rindou or Aizen himself incoming


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Souma and Erina getting into a tag team duel against Tsukasa and Rindou incoming



3rd years will only remain at Tootsuki for another few months, I honestly don't see how they're supposed to be beat in time


----------



## Xin (Sep 15, 2015)

Love the interactions between Erina and Soma the most so far, so this is a very welcome turn of events.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2015)

Like some have said, with this turn of events Erina (and Hisako if possible for whatever reason) going to Polar Star Dorm would be great


----------



## Evolution (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah, give her a room next to Souma. That's not gonna be hilarious at all...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> 3rd years will only remain at Tootsuki for another few months, I honestly don't see how they're supposed to be beat in time


Pretty much this.

Nene is going to be #1 when the 3rd years graduate (she has sufficient hype for it) so Tsukasa will probably leave undefeated. I can see Isshiki taking either the #2 or #3 depending on who Erina challenges amongst the 3rd years for their seat. I can definitely see her challenging Rindou for the #2 and Isshiki content to be #3, especially if she joins Polar Star. But I doubt there's going to be a slew of one-on-ones between the sitting E10 and the upper brass of Souma's generation. They're just not ready.

All of this is assuming the author isn't going to go the standard shounen route and power the fuck out of the Souma and co. which is not beyond the realm of possibility, admittedly.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2015)

what instant powerups can there be in cooking?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 15, 2015)

Anything that makes your Fudonshi come off I suppose


----------



## son_michael (Sep 15, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> what instant powerups can there be in cooking?



Legendary cookbook, or Souma's dad's secret notes. If not a written item or information then possibly a trip to another country, learning new and exotic ways to cook under a "master" type of character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2015)

I think the last two don?t enter in the instant category.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> what instant powerups can there be in cooking?



If Erina gives Souma the God Tongue Happy Ending, his cooking power will be over 9000


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> If Erina gives Souma the God Tongue Happy Ending, his cooking power will be over 9000



How would she give him that? I'm confused.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 15, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> How would she give him that? I'm confused.



your not perverted enough


----------



## Cromer (Sep 15, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> How would she give him that? I'm confused.


You haven't sufficiently trawled the depths of the Internet, evidently.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2015)

or been to a party


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2015)

I thought you meant the actual technique, not something else.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 15, 2015)

Smh                .


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry, i haven't slept in like a day and i just got off work.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Smh                .



I know, right? And you wonder why I am one of those people who say "Damn, this generation!" a lot

Young kids these days have no sense of context, humour or reading the atmosphere


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 15, 2015)

But i was born in '89!


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2015)

Wonder if text translated will come out early


----------



## Ababu (Sep 16, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Wonder if text translated will come out early



Incoming Expected Dad.... bwahahahahhha


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 16, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Wonder if text translated will come out early



Oooh.

Grandpa Nakiri is saying he wants to talk to Soma!


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 16, 2015)

We might get some backstory on Erina's dad that involves Souma's next chapter?


----------



## Ababu (Sep 16, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Oooh.
> 
> Grandpa Nakiri is saying he wants to talk to Soma!



The best chapter of this week's jump (maybe toriko and bnha might top it. But that's it)


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 16, 2015)

I wonder what exactly grampa Nakiri plans on doing...


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2015)

this manga is too based


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 16, 2015)

Just had an SnS hentai doujin translated. Souma x Nikumi/Erina/Megumi. Still no besto-girl Alice ones out...but whatever, this one is fairly good anyways. It's up on SadPanda now.


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2015)

yeah, Im getting them HSDK special elder training feels alright


----------



## Virys (Sep 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Hisako got fired
-Senzaemon heads to Souma's room
-It was Senzaemon who proposed/suggested to Jouichirou to send his son to Tootsuki


----------



## Evolution (Sep 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking fucker, what are you saying to Erina you goddamn Aizen wannabe?
...This guy makes me so mad.


----------



## Virys (Sep 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Azami: From now on, I will always be by your side
Azami: I will decide who your clients will be
Azami: I intend to assist Erina in making the best of her talents
Azami: Let's join hands and work hard


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 16, 2015)

So Souma is going to have to save Erina


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 16, 2015)

Souma you better save Erina without delay.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2015)

Someone put a sock in his mouth already


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 16, 2015)

Poor Hisako. Poor Erina. What a bastard Azami is.


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



idk what is supposed to be the reasoning behind Saensaemon enlisting Souma? Can it really be related to Erina and her dad? At the time he called for Joinchirou to send Souma, he did not know Souma's character would be one that could be beneficial to Erina's development. Nor was or is there any chance that at this point and skill level Souma is in a position to do grand things, other than maybe challenging and beating Eizan and thus changing but one single vote. So this reveal seems weird to me without further insights. If anybody, Joinchirou should be the one to challenge Dickhead, not Souma...

As for Hisako being fired, That's a good thing as chances are SHE moves in to Polar Star now. That's halfway there on the point of getting Erina in there. With Hisako being fired she is also not "bound" to her mistress directly, thus, she can snoop around and provide some background intel or some shit for Souma and us (we seen her be curious about that stuff already anyways, so she would go back to those questions she asked in the past now, right?)

One thing I dont get here is that if Dickhead wasnt allowed near his daughter for years and years, it would probably mean that he does not have legal guardianship, but Grandpa does. So shouldnt there be a way to keep him of Erina regardless of Totsuki leader change? Guess this is a loophole for plot reasons aka it needs to be Souma and Co to solve this lol.

I like Erina getting backstory, but man fuck, it's all so cliche atm. Though I still think something good ought to come of it eventually


----------



## Evolution (Sep 16, 2015)

Here's something unrelated to the chapter.
Can someone tell me why Aldini is so popular in Japan? Fangirls maybe?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2015)

Fangirls is the answer.

But despite his popularity, he's still just a joke character now.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Here's something unrelated to the chapter.
> Can someone tell me why Aldini is so popular in Japan? Fangirls maybe?



Yep fangirls... The best character is first place as expected, the 2nd best however I am seeing it in 6th and the 3rd in 7th . Where's Ryou?
Anyway the top 10 looks decent, given Japan's general taste, apart from Erina being 2nd and Takumi being in the top 10 at all.


----------



## Detective (Sep 16, 2015)

Erina is exactly where she should be on that poll



... directly beneath him, looking up. Dat God Tongue Happy Ending foreshadowing


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2015)

Detective  poor Hayato...all the way in 8th...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 16, 2015)

i dont even like aizen ironically

he's just so one dimensional

beyond boring


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2015)

Blunt said:


> i dont even like aizen ironically
> 
> he's just so one dimensional
> 
> beyond boring



hence calling him aizen so appropriate. still prefer dickhead though


----------



## armorknight (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't really get why people are complaining about Azami being one-dimensional in a manga full of 1.5-dimensional characters. The only really fleshed out chars currently are Souma and Megumi. Azami is playing his role well all things considered, certainly much better than Aizen did lol.


----------



## haegar (Sep 16, 2015)

maybe cause most of the characters are self-ironically one-dimensional and while sometimes cheesy mostly make you chuckle, or if not that at least are acceptably reduced to one2D eyecandy and not expected to be more than that.

however, at least for myself, and apparently some others too, that shit don't work with villains so well. cause one-dimensional cliche villains just seem plain dumb. not sure what precisley is the issue here. I have no issue with dumb MC as tropes go, nor with dumb boobs, as long as they are amply- and well-drawn. I DO have issues with dumb antagonists. 

And even in this manga, there is such a thing as riding a cliche too much.

 However, on the other hand the general formula is well known, and so far there was little disapointment on the matter of shit getting resolved in creative ways eventually. So im looking forward to the higher the dumb the deeper the fall.

Still, has to be said, dickhead is the most important antagonist the story has had so far, and as of right now, people like Eizan or back in the tournament days copy stalker dude had more depth feel to them then dickhead has just now lol. #2 catgirl voting for him has some mystery and makes you wonder what is her motivation. His grand entry on the other hand just leaves you with a general sense of "shuush, go away, bad taste" and there is no enticement at all to wonder why he does what he does...

However, I'm getting ahead of ourselves. The main dish on dickhead has not yet been served. This be just the deserts...

edit: btw im not convinced on only souma and megumi being fleshed out. actually, when I think about it, what this manga has been good about too is painting some characters in very few, broad strokes yet get their essence over quite clearly:

-there's a pretty clear understanding of what kinda dad yoichirou is
-shinomia had some nice development
-the other 2 runnerups to autum election got some story, not much, but enough to know what they stand for and where they come from
-ishiki in his unpredictable somewhat hippy crazy but good heart yet competetive spirit has been painted quie clearly.

k, aldini '1 sorta needs some more development, as do a bunch of other side characters... 

but overall, for a manga of this genre, it does quite well with this simplistic characterization approach ...

now through the door comes the dude that messed up the MCs future brides psyche and social apptitude, takes over the school the whole story is set in, boots the old chief out and also completely changes the way things are run - and lo and behold, the strokes are a wee bit too strong for my liking without revealing anything substantial about his character ... 
i mean, yeah sure, its quite apparent its like a major obstacle for the MC to be solved, and its gonna work on souma erina relationship too, and souma's dad is gonna be tied into it too, as is grandpa, and we'll get flashback and shit prly and whatnot ... but the dude causing all this development, well, he still hovers over the side of things like the probverbial cliche vampire/aizen/rapist/whatever ...

but yeah, as above, kinda trust this one to make somthing out of dickhead, too. its been very enjoyable read so far so I refuse to believe this gonna mess it up ...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 16, 2015)

azami going to rekt everyone


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2015)

Link removed

in portuguese or something


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2015)

you know, idk if anyone has mentioned this but...Jouchiro/Yukihira is basically the antithesis of Aizen....he believes that only the elite should have the perfect gourmet food, whereas Yukihira is food for the masses


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Link removed
> 
> in portuguese or something




*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Erina, she looks terrified.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 17, 2015)

Azami what do have against Hisako/Erina sistership? What?!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 17, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Link removed
> 
> in portuguese or something



Oh, a chapter I can read first?

Nice...


----------



## son_michael (Sep 17, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Azami what do have against Hisako/Erina sistership? What?!



She is obviously an influence on Erina, he wants his daughter to be controlled like his little puppet, he can't do that when other voices are in her ear. Watch she will be completely isolated like a princess in the castle, he's going to mold her into his perfect little marionette.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 17, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Oh, a chapter I can read first?
> 
> Nice...



Care to translate?


----------



## Ababu (Sep 17, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> Care to translate?



Here you go, from the mint comment section itself 


*Spoiler*: __ 




1st Page

Tsukasa 1: Alright...
Tsukasa 2: With this...
Tsukasa 3: We've made our decision.

2nd Page

Newspaper: Tootsuki has a new director!!!
Random Old Man: Senzaemon-dono was forced to retire!?
Old prick 1: Is it true? I thought Azami was supposed to be banned!
Old prick 2: It was thanks to the Elite Ten Council
Old prick 3: How could this happen!?
Panel 1: The festival ends...
Panel 2: The news about Izami quickly spread

3rd Page

Panel 1: Why... Nakiri-san was shaking that day...
Panel 2: While we are full of doubts
Panel 3: Something terrible was about to happen.
Panel 4: Tootsuki everyday life...
Panel 5: Was just like always.

4th page

First Panel: But in a way, it is way more scarier.

5th page

Yuki: Do we really have a new director?
Ryoko: It seems the majority of the Elite Ten Council has acknowledged him.
Isshiki 1: I was really surprised.
Isshiki 2: I never imagined...
Isshiki 3: he could convince the majority of the Elite Ten Council.
Yuki: This is absurd.
Ishikki 1~2: It's totally legal.
Ryoko 1: Yes, but...
Ryoko 2: It's kinda weird since Tootsuki has been managed by the Nakiri family head for such long time...
Yuki: It's not that the new director ain't a Nakiri, it's just that, it was way too fast.

6th page

Yuki: Well, average students like us have nothing to do with this.
Souma: What is it Ibusaki?
Ibusaki 1: Well...
Ibusaki 2: Since no one came to Isshiki-san...
Ibusaki 3: It seems he sided with the new director. (this seems wrong, i think he meant the old director)
Isshiki: It's almost time.
Ryoko: For what?
Isshiki: The new director speech, it's about to start.

7th page

Azami 1: Thanks for coming, I was named the new director by the Elite Ten Council.
Azami 2: My name is Nakiri Azami. (He's using Nakiri's surname lol)
Azami 3: The previous director has greatly contributed to this academy.
Azami 4: I can't deny that I'm really under pressure right now.
Azami 5: Albeit...
Azami 6: I totally understand that my task is to properly guide Japanese cuisine to greater extents.
Izami 7: I humbly accept the responsability and promise to lead Tootsuki to a future full of progress.

8th page

Azami 1: Wow, that sure was nerve-wrecking. Excuse me, could you bring me water please?
Random dude 1: Sure... 
Azam 2: Thank you.
Random dude 2: It was nothing.
Bodyguard: Car's ready.
Azami 3: Gimme a sec.
Azami 4: I want to take a look around..
Azami 5: The new director is supposed to properly lead the academy.
Azami 6: So it's necessary to know the actual state of things.
Azami 7: I have a lot of time since I'm young, unlike the previous director.
Azami 8: I need to compensate my lack of experience with determination.

9th page

Azami 1: Now I get it! Just like how politicians go all around the streets to please the young ones...
Azami 2: Now I understand as I'm so desperate right now.
Random Guy: That was really unexpected.
Moustache Guy: Yep, I thought he would be a little more ambitious, but it seems he's a good person.
Invisible Guy: Senzaemon-sama is pretty old, maybe it was for the best for him to retire.
Random Judge 1: How is that even possible?
Random Judge 2: Is he the same person as back then?
Random Judge 3: Even after showing his true colors that day!
Random 4-eyes Judge: People that day...
Random 4-eyes Judge: were able to see how disrespectuful he really is.
Random 4-eyes Judge: Just to think that he's playing the hypocrite right after exposing his own failures.
Curry Twin 1: He doesn't care.
Random Judge: Hmm?

10th page

Random Judge: What do you mean?
Curry Twin 1 (1): He doesn't care about being a hypocrite...
Curry Twin 1 (2): He's probably being honest to his feelings, just like that day
Curry Twin 2: Things will probably go his way after all, that's why he's so composed.

11th page

Azami 1: Hisako, thanks for the hard work.
Azami 2: I really appreciate all of your efforts since I wasn't here.
Azami 3: You sure have helped Erina a lot.
Hisako: Wait!

12th page

Azami 1: From today on you are relieved of your duties.
Hisako: (You can understand that much)
Erina 1: F-father...
Erina 2: Me and Hisako from now on...
Azami 2: Don't worry.

13th page

Azami 1: I'll be right beside you from now on. (what a psycho)
Azami 2: I'll be chosing all of your clients from now on.
Azami 3: I'll give my best while trying to make the best of your habilities, Erina.
Azami 4: Let's work together.

14th page

Azami: Right, Erina?
Erina: Yes... father. (Poor girl)

15th page

Polar Dorm Head 1: This calmness won't last.
Ryoko: What do you mean?
Polar Dorm Head 2: There wasn't a real leader till now, the power was divided among a certain number of people and now it seems it's heading the other way around.
Polar Dorm Head 3: Meaning that, if anyone opposes him...
Polar Dorm Head 4: This person will be seen as an enemy.
Polar Dorm Head 5: And also as an enemy of the Elite Ten Council.

16th page

Polar Dorm Head 1: Where is Yukihira?
Megumi: In his bedroom...
Yuki: What happened?
Polar Dorm Head 2: He has a visit.
Soma 1: Now that I think about it, we have a new director....
Soma 2: I wonder what the old one is up to now...

17th page

Previous director of the Tootsuki Academy
Nakiri Senzaemon

18th page

Senzaemon 1: Dont worry, this is your bedroom after all.
Souma 1: (What the hell is he doing here?)
Senzaemon 2: Sorry about coming here so suddenly.
Souma 2: Not a problem. So you wanted to talk to me?
Senzaemon 3: If my memory serves me right...
Senzaemon 4: It`s the first time we talk to face-to-face.
Souma 3: You are right 
Souma 4: Wait a sec, I`ll get a pillow
Senzaemon 5: It was me...

19th page

Senzaemon 1: Who adviced Jouichirou to enroll you in this academy.
Senzaemon 2: Let`s go outside.
Senzaemon 3: I wanna tell you something


----------



## haegar (Sep 17, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Oh, a chapter I can read first?
> 
> Nice...




is all you have to say on that?




you're fishing for negatively charged food particles or what?

give us some bites, damn it 

edit: nvm, ababu ninjaed purpose off this post away. which is good, ty


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 17, 2015)

CHAPTER IS OUT IN ENGLISH!!!

OH YEAH!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2015)

So link it


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 17, 2015)

Viewing some flowers

Sorry. Got excited reading it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2015)

They kinda skipped over the "results" of the festival though. Would have liked to know more about the rankings and shit.


----------



## Space (Sep 17, 2015)

I expected some kind of shitstorm when Aizen asked for water... lol guess he has another face he can put on as well.

I'm pretty interested to know why Senzaemon asked for Souma's application. Hope we get some proper flashbacks


----------



## Zeit (Sep 17, 2015)

Azami's rapeface is just...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2015)

Man how long are gonna gloss over the reason why he was banned/exiled in the first place?


----------



## Ruse (Sep 17, 2015)

Decent chap


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> Man how long are gonna gloss over the reason why he was banned/exiled in the first place?



He was literally introduced less than a week ago, why would you reveal that mystery already


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2015)

??? This is his 3rd or 4th chapter

And to create suspense


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2015)

pretty sure Senza wanted Souma there for Erina's sake. He knows what kind of man Jouchirou is and it wouldn't be too much trouble to see if his son is similar in personality (I'm pretty sure he could hire a PI or even just ask Jouchirou). Aizen seems too narrow-minded in the views of cooking and clients, which doesn't help move forward the ways of cooking like Senza wants. It stifles it, so I think he brought him over to 1)help get Erina out of her shell and see a world outside of the elitism she's known and 2) way to help Souma grow as a chef too.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 17, 2015)

Like it how everyone here just calls him Aizen. 

Pumped up for the next chapter with Souma and Senzaemon's conversation.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2015)

"Aizen" isn't even appropriate. 

"Aizen" would be someone like Isshiki suddenly backstabbing everyone and revealing his true powerlevel, only to come back with a bunch of cook henchmen.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 17, 2015)

Hisako no longer siding with Erina. New Polar Star member?
I'm also hyped for the next week's convo with Grandpa and Souma.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 17, 2015)

Just when I think he can't become more creepy, Azami surprises me once again.

Also I get the feeling that if Erina defied him Azami would be stumped and would pretty much break down. She's the personification of his ideals and it probably didn't occur to him that she could not listen to him.

I wonder what gramps wants Souma to do. This could be the beginning of his counterattack.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2015)

Gramps is still her legal guardian but shounen manga logic trumps all.


----------



## Ender (Sep 17, 2015)

he could be her legal guardian but she's still attending the school where aizen is now director..so any academic decisions would fall with him as well...


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 17, 2015)

Expecting a Joichiro and Azami Flashback leading to Senzaemon entrusting Soma to save Erina.

I like the theory of some people that Azami caused Erina to starve in the past to pressure her God Tongue development.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 17, 2015)

AizenAzami abandoning Erina in a forest and leaving her to fend for herself. Forcing her to learn what is edible and what is not, what is poisonous and what is safe to eat. Then starving her to give her tongue more development.

I don't like how it sounds...


----------



## Tapion (Sep 17, 2015)

Did he just mind rape her? Kyoka Suigetsu confirmed.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 17, 2015)

I am not sure what to think of Azien. 

...



One chap he's hella mean, the other...he's actually seeming like an okay guy.

Well, whilst still being extremely creepy, but still.

And oh my god, Senzaemon is so fucking cool. 

Why doesnt he just piledrive Azami, he could totally do it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2015)

lavender pls

he's a politician

two faced af


----------



## Lavender (Sep 17, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> lavender pls
> 
> he's a politician
> 
> two faced af



Good point, I didn't take that in mind.

I just realized something about Senzaemon though.

He looks a old Mishima and he's voiced by Banjo Ginga (current voice for Heihachi Mishima).

Now I can picture them to have a sick Shokugeki on top of a volcano, and then Azami loses and Senzaemon throws him into it.

.....

Iron Cooking Tournament. The winner gets Tootsuki Zaibatsu. 

That'd be greatest.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2015)

Lavender said:


> Iron Cooking Tournament. The winner gets Tootsuki Zaibatsu.
> 
> That'd be greatest.



Your views on this subject matter appeal to me on multiple levels, and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Xin (Sep 17, 2015)

Is it sunday yet?


----------



## haegar (Sep 17, 2015)

donnerstag ...


----------



## Roman (Sep 17, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> lavender pls
> 
> he's a politician
> 
> two faced af



Which is prolly why he was banned from Tootsuki. He wants to create the school according to his own image tho, that's for certain based on his first introduction. And he'll do it by sweet-talking the right people i.e. the elite 10.


----------



## haegar (Sep 17, 2015)

> avender pls
> 
> he's a politician
> 
> two faced af





Roman said:


> Which is prolly why he was banned from Tootsuki. He wants to create the school according to his own image tho, that's for certain based on his first introduction. And he'll do it by sweet-talking the right people i.e. the elite 10.



im not sure its just that, at least if putting some trust in what the blond boob judge said. we might be looking at a split personality between sadist and weaksauce emo


----------



## Quuon (Sep 17, 2015)

So, Senzaemon was just sitting in a room flexing by himself?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 21, 2015)

Not sure if it's the right place to post this.
Azami/Aizen cosplay.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2015)

Lavender said:


> Good point, I didn't take that in mind.
> 
> I just realized something about Senzaemon though.
> 
> ...



Why aren't you writing this manga


----------



## Space (Sep 21, 2015)

I think it's meant to say, why haven't they come to Isshiki to ask him for his support for the new director? Basically, Isshiki got completely bypassed in the whole scheme, which is exactly how "democracy" works - all you need is more than 50% of the voting power, the rest does not even matter.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2015)

Vault said:


> Why aren't you writing this manga



VAULTO CONTINUES TO SHARE THE SAME PROCESS OF THOUGHTS AS ME

DAT ETERNAL BOND OF BROTHERHOOD SYNERGY


----------



## Blunt (Sep 21, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> I think it's meant to say, why haven't they come to Isshiki to ask him for his support for the new director? Basically, Isshiki got completely bypassed in the whole scheme, which is exactly how "democracy" works - all you need is more than 50% of the voting power, the rest does not even matter.


Yeah, that's what I thought too.

Despite it making it seem like Isshiki is a good guy (it gives the impression he never would've voted for Azami, no matter how hard he lobbied him) his smile and the way he changes the subject is a bit... unsettling.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2015)

I think you?re reading too much into it.

Azami doing whatever changes he wants dur to E10 allowing it, may affect in a wrong way the polar star dorm something that so far?s been shown he wouldn?t like, I don?t think he would have anything weird behind him.


----------



## Space (Sep 21, 2015)

^ to be fair, we know next to nothing about Isshiki's story or role at this point. His influence and "power" levels in the cooking world is highly disproportional to his screentime and plot relevancy. The author can decide to go either way with him at this point. Assuming he is definitely a "good guy" just because he's part of the polar star dorm would be too naive.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 21, 2015)

Just got caught up on this manga... so fucking good... but now I need to wait for the releases


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2015)

Spoilers so far


*Spoiler*: _ text_ 



Chapter 136 Title: The captive queen

Doujima and Jou unexpectedly meet in another country. To celebrate, they go for drinks.
Doujima picks up a phone call and gets the news that Azami is the new director.
Picture of the 3 of them(Jou, Gin, Azami).

Senzaemon asks what Soma thinks of Erina as a chef. Soma thinks Erina is really finicky about taste, and is always giving off a tense feeling(partly Soma?s fault)
Senzaemon: ?Erina was a child who smiled/laughed a lot?

~Flashback to aftermath of Alice cooking for Erina.~
Erina said Alice?s cooking was bad. Alice cried, ?even though I cooked this for you?. Erina, with a big smile,:?but this tasted bad. Thank you, but I don?t want the rest?
Alice then goes overseas(Scandinavia Europe) in order to hone her skills.

Azami offers to teach Erina. The teaching took place in a dark room, and was conducted slowly and steadily. If she defied him, he would twist her arm.

Senzaemon: ?that was not teaching but brainwashing? and Azami was banished. ~end flashback~

Azami?s teaching has been deeply ingrained in Erina. However, many people, including Hisako, have helped her. But Erina?s heart is still within the birdcage.
Senzaemon requests Soma to help save Erina.





*Spoiler*: _ pics_ 












*Spoiler*: _ Comments_ 



Dudes a motherfucking titan. Looks like we have physical abuse too. He's getting rekt by somebody by the end of this arc.


----------



## Ender (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



poor Erina....  FFFF SOUMA DO SOMETHING   pull something out of that Master Troll brain of yours   and yea, I'm pretty sure Aizen recognized Souma's last name...hence why he left...


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 24, 2015)

Ow yeah! T'is gonna be good!


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

fucking called it lol


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2015)

So.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Souma damages Azami by freeing Erina from his grasp and Dou/Jou come in late to finish him off with the One-two combo?

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

More pics

[sp]
[/sp]


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> fucking called it lol



That was one of the most popular theories about him though


----------



## Zeit (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Azami would've been the Third Seat behind Doujima and Jouichiro? 


Bit rich for him to be talking shit then.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 24, 2015)

Poor Erina. She needs therapy.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That was one of the most popular theories about him though


I started it


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2015)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Senzaemon requests Soma to help save Erina.




*Spoiler*: __ 



OTP time   .


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2015)

Zeit said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone said that the text tells us he was in his first year


----------



## Zeit (Sep 24, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Someone said that the text tells us he was in his first year



OP villain is OP, I just hope he's not former Polar Star too. 

Actually how far are we from the end of the school year? Need to see some Shoukugekis to make up the next incarnation of the Elite 10.


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Someone said that the text tells us he was in his first year



Thats fucking OP as shit


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 24, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who would have guessed Erina had such trauma.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

^ that wasn't obvious by how bitchy she was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2015)

So he got banished because he twisted Erina's arm (which made her a god prodigy?)

What a fuckin joke.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 24, 2015)

^Reading madskillz level over 9000.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2015)

Don't get why you're being snarky when:



> Chapter 136 Title: The captive queen
> 
> Doujima and Jou unexpectedly meet in another country. To celebrate, they go for drinks.
> Doujima picks up a phone call and gets the news that Azami is the new director.
> ...



That's literally what it is.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 24, 2015)

Could this be him using it
And a colored page.


----------



## Ender (Sep 24, 2015)

yes, he was banished for abusing his daughter...what a joke...hardly worth even a slap on the wrist....

anyways, can't wait for this chap


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 24, 2015)

Ok, time to go sharpening my knife.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> I started it



Dat Suzukstradamus





Dream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OTP time   .



Wait, Preet.... you are on our side with this pairing too!?





.....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 24, 2015)

That means Souma x Erina is donezo


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

smh the SoumaxErina ship has officially sank


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2015)

I might read this series. 

How many chapters it has so far?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

You beat the sports curse. But did you beat the overall curse? That's highly questionable.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> You beat the sports curse. But did you beat the overall curse? That's highly questionable.



Just toss around the words NTR to scare him, and the overall curse is beaten too. Also, the word HER in all caps, works as well.

Preet is serious about shipping, so all his positive energy flows into it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 24, 2015)

Blade said:


> I might read this series.
> 
> How many chapters it has so far?



136, bruh.


----------



## Azula (Sep 25, 2015)

Finally caught up, so much shit went down, Douche bag Daddy arc  

Grandpa Nakiri got kicked out , he should simply take up a Polar Star room.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 25, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> he should simply take up a Polar Star room.



Him and Souma should share a bunk bed.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 25, 2015)

Blade said:


> I might read this series.
> 
> How many chapters it has so far?



You have no idea what you are missing out man .


----------



## Drakor (Sep 25, 2015)

Evolution said:


> And a colored page.



They really have a marble trashcan, this series


----------



## Ender (Sep 25, 2015)

pretty big request too if you think about it. considering who it's coming from and he's even lowering his head....


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 25, 2015)

What's this about SomaxErina not having a chance or something?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

Midas touch of preet


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> 136, bruh.






Zabuza said:


> You have no idea what you are missing out man .




Let's see then. 

I will read it, soon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 25, 2015)

Blade said:


> Let's see then.
> 
> I will read it, soon.


----------



## haegar (Sep 25, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> What's this about SomaxErina not having a chance or something?



yeah. right. whats diy bullshit? you dont need to be a shipper to see it was preordained from the start and the current arc is layin the groundwork for a cliche happy end drenched in high class food


----------



## Hodensack (Sep 25, 2015)

I have tried to make different translations of a certain part of the raw scans, but I'm not entirely sure which one is the most correct... Please help me out senpais!


----------



## Hodensack (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Hodensack (Sep 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*template*


----------



## Ruse (Sep 25, 2015)

Please stop


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## haegar (Sep 25, 2015)

not sure how you made guardian of the faith in 4 years with that humor


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

Hodensack should have smoked the big one.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 26, 2015)

Found the page you were talking about.


----------



## Xin (Sep 26, 2015)

More Soma x Erina action inc. 

Splendid.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2015)

enjoy it while you can preet has given it the kiss of death


----------



## Beckman (Sep 26, 2015)

If I were gramps I'd ask Jouichirou to save Erina, not Souma.

Since he's the one person she respects the most of all.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 26, 2015)

How much further can we go with Azami before he crosses the line from villain into straight parody? When he's defeated will Souma have a Hannibal Lecter style conversation with him. 

Also given we know from this chapter he married into the Nakiri rather than being born one I wonder if the Nakamura will be important given all his jazz about "bloodlines". Now that we know he was Third Seat as a first year I just really want to see him cook something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

So...is it to be assumed that he eventually became the first seat?

I think it's pretty lazy hype to make him 3rd seat as the first year and then not expand on his remaining time at the Academy, and honestly what he did was not even close worth banishing over it was just an emotional bias from Gramps.


----------



## corsair (Sep 26, 2015)

Seeing how he was the third seat in his first year, he should have become first seat by default in his second because Doujima graduated and Jouichirou fucked off for reasons.



Beckman said:


> If I were gramps I'd ask Jouichirou to save Erina, not Souma.
> 
> Since he's the one person she respects the most of all.



He could have just told her that Souma is Jouichirou's son. 
"Look Erina, the cook you admire the most made some pleb restaurant called Yukihara. Azami is full of shit."


----------



## Xin (Sep 26, 2015)

Azami is indeed full of shit


----------



## Xin (Sep 26, 2015)

But he does have style


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

There is no depth to his character whatsoever.

"I'm gonna make Totsuki Academy elitist, Nyaa~"

...except it already is?


----------



## corsair (Sep 26, 2015)

Xin said:


> Azami is indeed full of shit



So you two have something in co-



Xin said:


> But he does have style



Guess not.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 26, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> So...is it to be assumed that he eventually became the first seat?
> 
> I think it's pretty lazy hype to make him 3rd seat as the first year and then not expand on his remaining time at the Academy, and honestly what he did was not even close worth banishing over it was just an emotional bias from Gramps.




If the implication is that it transpired over a long time (the abusive teaching) then I dont see how Grandpa Nakiri didnt do the exact right thing.

Any relative worth that person's salt would call the father out on his bullshit. 

Maybe not banish persay, but something to make sure it never happens again.

Also, hasn't it already been confirmed Doujima was the 1st seat?


----------



## corsair (Sep 26, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> There is no depth to his character whatsoever.
> 
> "I'm gonna make Totsuki Academy elitist, Nyaa~"
> 
> ...except it already is?



Yeah, there will be some bullshit about more students getting thrown out, but they got thrown out all the time anyway. The only thing that will change will be the flyers for the event.

No more cute drawings from the old man.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 26, 2015)

Don't only like 10 or so people graduate every year? How much shorter can this list get?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah they said 1% of the roughly 1000 students make it through. A large chunk of those are in the elite ten anyway.


----------



## Ender (Sep 26, 2015)

do you think he's gonna challenge Erina to a shokugeki? ....in her f-ed up state of mind, she could lose...


----------



## Zeit (Sep 26, 2015)

corsair said:


> He could have just told her that Souma is Jouichirou's son.
> "Look Erina, the cook you admire the most made some pleb restaurant called Yukihara. Azami is full of shit."



It's possible Senzaemon was worried Azami's brainwashing was so deep that learning Jouichirou cooked common food might cause her to lose her admiration/respect for him as a chef.


----------



## Azula (Sep 26, 2015)

Even the school that only respects the very best and kicks out students for single messed up assignment gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Zeit (Sep 26, 2015)

Just watched the anime finale, the Autumn elections are six months after the start of the term, followed by Stagiare and then the Moon Banquet so surely we must be getting close to the end of the term right?  

I'm guessing there must be some kind of annual competition to replace the outgoing Elite 10 with the new one which should wrap up the year.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2015)

Beckman said:


> If I were gramps I'd ask Jouichirou to save Erina, not Souma.
> 
> Since he's the one person she respects the most of all.



You do know Jouichiro would have still sent Souma to take care of that if asked, right? Although obviously plot purposes make souma the one to do it, I assume Jouichiro talked with the oldman about Souma and he had it planned since then for the guy to eventually "free" her as long as he went to that school, but Azami screwed it all.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 26, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> do you think he's gonna challenge Erina to a shokugeki? ....in her f-ed up state of mind, she could lose...



He'd still get wrecked


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 26, 2015)

Well, we at least know why Erina fears Azami now. And yeah, banning him was the right thing to do...you don't just brainfuck little kids.

Wonder what role Jouichirou and Gin will play in this. Souma has already be asked by Gramps to help save Erina, so what could they possibly do aside from work behind the scenes to help get Azami removed?


Also, holy shit Alice was adorable this chapter, lol.


----------



## Hodensack (Sep 26, 2015)

Hahaha, oh well. I find them hilarious. But don't worry, I won't post edits anymore if you guys don't like them. It is not my intention to troll.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 26, 2015)

Rescue the damsel in distress, let#s hurry with Shougeki with the Elite 10. The only way to drive devil papa away from the school.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 26, 2015)

gets banished just by twisting her arm a little lol. i got hit with broomsticks when i was young.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2015)

I hope he explains why he's turning to Souma.


----------



## haegar (Sep 26, 2015)

its pretty evident why he'd chose souma over joichiro. she has know joichirou and obviously idealizes him but having met him after what azami did to her never made her question what had been instilled into her by dad. hence joichiro serves merelly as some idealized polar oposite to her dad she dreams of in an infatuated kind of way, but his way of cooking is not something that drove her far enough to question her brainwashing by herself and start freeing herself.

averse to that, having jouichirou's character traits and style around her constantly in a boy her age... should work much better. not that old dude could ever have planned it this far. I mean, how could he know in advance that souma is up to the challenge to cook her something on their first meeting she likes? and to be able to compete at the top of his class, left alone survive in totsuki? sure, he could guess jouichiro's kind would have certain skills and a certain frame of mind, but that it would go as it did so far is prly more than he asked for. 

and that would also be why he turns to souma now, it's quite logical actually. during the time of her dads absence she kinda got better, slightly, on the surface, she so to speak caught a glimpse of how a different life could be, but not enough as to change herself. 

and, of all the people around her palying part in this souma with his distinct attitude and way of cookin was probably the most beneficial to her development. 

now that azami threw grandpa a curved ball, its a given he'll get streight to re-brainwashing her thats not difficult to predict for gramps. however, what azami doesnt see is that this 2nd act of brainwash will put grreater strain on her, as she is older, more mature, more developed, and got a taste of alternatives. in that situation grandpa intends to pit the most prominent representative of the alternatives she got to know against azami's renewed attempt, hence souma...

well, that, and shounen law requires it


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 26, 2015)

Just caught up with the series. And it's getting kind of dark.....An actual plot has appeared. It's a pleasant surprise.

Remembering some moments in earlier chapters, there's been some subtle hints this would happen ages ago, but I never thought about it. As an example, I'm betting that Junichiro not graduating is because of Erina's dad. Maybe they had a shokugeki and the result was that Junichiro was expelled. Erina's stubbornness is because she was freaking brainwashed as a child and still suffers from the effects of it. I'm loving the direction this is going in, and I wasn't even a fan of the series before the last 20 or so chapters.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 26, 2015)

Shock Therapy said:


> gets banished just by twisting her arm a little lol. i got hit with broomsticks when i was young.



did you miss the whole part about the brainwashing?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah...he brainwashed her to have OP as fuck taste.

God. What a horrible fate.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2015)

Looked at the original thread earlier,  @ that first replier saying it will probably be cancelled


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2015)

haegar said:


> nikumi would not approve of your lack of quality, meatpie


ur wrong

souma made nikumi cum in her pants with some $2.00 beef

wad is worth at least tree fiddy


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2015)

i'm seeing a big "powerup" coming for erina after this arc

she's never actually found her own cooking style, she's just a carbon copy of her dad with a better tongue

once souma saves her from hitler-daddy-sama she'll probably wanna go find her own brand of cooking


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 26, 2015)

Blunt said:


> i'm seeing a big "powerup" coming for erina after this arc
> 
> she's never actually found her own cooking style, she's just a carbon copy of her dad with a better tongue
> 
> once souma saves her from hitler-daddy-sama she'll probably wanna go find her own brand of cooking



She will be training to be Souma's wife. Her story is over the moment she's rescued and becomes Souma's harem,


----------



## haegar (Sep 26, 2015)

Mei Lin said:


> She will be training to be Souma's wife. Her story is over the moment she's rescued and becomes Souma's harem,



i expect better than this ...



Blunt said:


> wad is worth at least tree fiddy


he is talking BS atm though. i know, i know, he does that sometimes, it'll pass ...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 26, 2015)

son_michael said:


> did you miss the whole part about the brainwashing?



what brain washing? azami is like the most generic asian parent ever. what he's doing to erina isn't even that bad compared to some IRL examples i can give you. like lang lang (best pianist in the world), when he was young and he couldn't get into the music conservatory at 9 years old, his father told him he was useless and should die. lel


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

yeah some of these guys are in denial in their over-sensitive attempt to glamorize Azami as this nefarious Machiavellian when he was barely harsh and literally had the best intentions rofl


----------



## Ender (Sep 26, 2015)

just because a lot of people do it doesn't make it right ....a lot of people kill other people every day  still illegal


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

damn son excellent retort u caught me flatfooted


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 26, 2015)

Shock Therapy said:


> gets banished just by twisting her arm a little lol. i got hit with broomsticks when i was young.



He was banished because he was abusing Erina...


----------



## Blunt (Sep 26, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> just because a lot of people do it doesn't make it right ....a lot of people kill other people every day  still illegal


wat                 .


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2015)

I love how people is stuck with the arm stuff, it was meant to indicate he resorted to violence in order to get his way with his retarded brainwasing, not just a "lol arm twist". If they suddenly drew him beating the crap out of Erina this would get too dark considering how lighthearted this is to some extent. Even if it were just shadows or something.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 26, 2015)

Honestly though, if the mangaka wanted to go down the whole child abuse route he should've had the balls to actually show some severe child abuse and not this lame arm twisting shit. I can't even take azami as a villain serious if this is the worst he's done.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2015)

Nothin wrong with beating your kids. You gotta learn 'em.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 26, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> just because a lot of people do it doesn't make it right ....a lot of people kill other people every day  still illegal


Jesus christ, the emote cringe.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

u can tell who the Erina fanboys are up in hurr
it's a sad day when this thread goes full tumblr


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2015)

s-souma #saveus


----------



## son_michael (Sep 26, 2015)

Shock Therapy said:


> what brain washing? azami is like the most generic asian parent ever. what he's doing to erina isn't even that bad compared to some IRL examples i can give you. like lang lang (best pianist in the world), when he was young and he couldn't get into the music conservatory at 9 years old, his father told him he was useless and should die. lel



he's inputing his own commands into her mind and affecting he personality, that's brainwashing. For crying out loud the grand father said it in the translation!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

son_michael said:


> he's inputing his own commands into her mind and affecting he personality, that's brainwashing. For crying out loud the grand father said it in the translation!



there's a different word for that 

'parenting'


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

Twisting her arm is not a metaphor for an abusive relationship 

It's a metaphor for the metaphor of 'twisting ones arm' to signify the power he *holds* over her


----------



## son_michael (Sep 26, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> there's a different word for that
> 
> 'parenting'



Are you mentally retarded?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

defer to ad hominems because i deflated ur argument like a busted silicon implant 

#lata


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 26, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> And there?s where you don?t get what i say...you still think that he only went aorund twisting her arm as a little corrective. I doubt we will get anything beyond that, it?s a hint towards violence and that si soemthing this manga doesn?t really show around other way Berserk Ryo would have already punched someone black and blue in rage fit.



The reluctance to actually show violence should've been thrown out of the window the moment the mangaka introduced the all menacing evil banished azami and erina's "abused" background. Now he just looks like a lame parody and I can't take erina's "tragic" past serious either.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2015)

son_michael said:


> he's inputing his own commands into her mind and affecting he personality, that's brainwashing. For crying out loud the grand father said it in the translation!





MeatWAD said:


> there's a different word for that
> 
> 'parenting'


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2015)

Vongola King said:


> The reluctance to actually show violence should've been thrown out of the window the moment the mangaka introduced the all menacing evil banished azami and erina's "abused" background. Now he just looks like a lame parody and I can't take erina's "tragic" past serious either.



M eneitehr, I don?t even like nor try to take th eguy seriously but that?s just how the guys making this portraye dit, nothing we can actually do about regardless at how lame it looks. The problem I have is people is still just looking at it as "lol arm twist" when it?s an actual reference to child abuse.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

Once again, it's symbolic for him having a psychological _hold_ over her.

There is no underlying context. If he actually beat Erina, it would have been shown, or Grandpa Naikiri would have said 'you abused Erina' instead of 'you *brainwashed* her'.

I've had enough of this pitifully paltry attempt to victimize Erina to turn her into some kind of martyr.

Concede. You've lost.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2015)

Just wondering what would you guys do if for some magical  currently non-existant reason he end up with  tha  fodder girl he was classmates with?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 26, 2015)

would homepage this thread


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 26, 2015)

all these soft ass white kids cacs never been beat before smh this why this country so fucked up


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 26, 2015)

Better than being hit by a wok


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm dropping this manga, the abuse that happened seriously invoked some bad memories for my gf and I can't support the content anymore. Would be better if it had some trigger warning for people whose parents abused them.

Enjoy your misogynistic manga friends.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 27, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm dropping this manga, the abuse that happened seriously invoked some bad memories for my gf and I can't support the content anymore. Would be better if it had some trigger warning for people whose parents abused them.
> 
> Enjoy your misogynistic manga friends.



wat


----------



## Ababu (Sep 27, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm dropping this manga, the abuse that happened seriously invoked some bad memories for my gf and I can't support the content anymore. Would be better if it had some trigger warning for people whose parents abused them.
> 
> Enjoy your misogynistic manga friends.



Ummm... for the past 2 or 3 chapters it has been hinted that azami abused erina in some way.... the writing was on the wall...... and you and your gf read mangas together.... damn that's good

and btw misogny was if we/manga characters enjoyed the part where erina was abused... in fact he was hated by us and BANISHED by gramps..... but then hey... feel free to drop it my man...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm 99% sure that was just bait...but it's so hard to tell with people nowadays. Like, If I were abused by my father, it is definitely in the realm of possibility that I would feel uncomfortable reading this, and possibly stop. However, the fact that he is supposedly stopping because his GF finds it to be a problem...just doesn't make sense to me. Why would I stop reading this series because something mildly similar happened to my GF? Just don't discuss this shit with her anymore...but there is no reason to actually stop, lol. I truly don't give a shit whether or not you keep reading, but I'm just trying to understand the reasoning behind that statement.

Also, the "trigger warning" and "misogynistic" kinda point to joking...but holy shit, these forums could potentially have just gone full Tumblr, so you never know.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2015)

Lol is tumblr that bad? only reason I have ever been there is to get some nice pictures


----------



## Araragi (Sep 27, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> I'm dropping this manga, the abuse that happened seriously invoked some bad memories for my gf and I can't support the content anymore. Would be better if it had some trigger warning for people whose parents abused them.
> 
> Enjoy your misogynistic manga friends.



fantastic 

mittens da besto


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 27, 2015)

I only browse pictures on tumblr, is the community that bad?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

I used to get beat so hard I had scars left from the cold steel of a metal belt y'all some goofies.


----------



## haegar (Sep 27, 2015)

MeatWAD said:


> there's a different word for that
> 
> 'parenting'



so are you trolling for the funs or did you get hit so hard during childhood that you had no choice but to revert to some state of rationalizing any kind of paternal abuse or even simple influence over the child as the norm and thus acceptable all the while making no difference between rape, violence and dictating to your kid what job to pursue and how to live his or her life?

I hear you on azami, it's all terribly cliche, but you are STILL talking bullshit in the grand scheme of paternal things


----------



## corsair (Sep 27, 2015)

So I guess you guys never had to throw something away your parents didn't approve of or just made them angry enough they hold your arm a bit too strong.


Azami is a real dick, but that shouldn't be enough to completely erase his past at the academy and banish him.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

soft ass parents is what makes filthy liberals


----------



## son_michael (Sep 27, 2015)

corsair said:


> So I guess you guys never had to throw something away your parents didn't approve of or just made them angry enough they hold your arm a bit too strong.
> 
> 
> Azami is a real dick, but that shouldn't be enough to completely erase his past at the academy and banish him.



It's not about him being a dick, it's about him rewriting his daughter's personality. Do you people seriously not know the difference between brainwashing and disciplining?

He's basically the Hitler of food wars, just imagine other people being recruited into his school and he does the exact same thing to them as he does Irina. Pain is the punishment, obedience gets a reward, you're basically being trained like an animal. The ultimate goal being that everyone agrees with him and obeys him and they take over the food world with their ideology.

now whether you want to say if he's right or wrong with his idea that food is worthless unless it's perfection, is a completely different subject.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 27, 2015)

rindou did nothing wrong
erina's dad did nothing wrong either


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 27, 2015)

Amongst the obvious fishing and the general stupidity being displayed in this thread right now.

I'm the only who sees the author setting up the obvious swerve of having Soma decline next chapter.


----------



## armorknight (Sep 27, 2015)

haegar said:


> so are you trolling for the funs or did you get hit so hard during childhood that you had no choice but to revert to some state of rationalizing any kind of paternal abuse or even simple influence over the child as the norm and thus acceptable all the while making no difference between rape, violence and dictating to your kid what job to pursue and how to live his or her life?
> 
> I hear you on azami, it's all terribly cliche, but you are STILL talking bullshit in the grand scheme of paternal things



Parents need to establish authority and dictate certain things to their children though. Physical discipline, when used properly and not out of anger, is part of that as well. Otherwise you are likely to have a bunch of poorly socialized misfits who have no sense of reality and no self-control like many in Gen Y/Z. It's not a coincidence that the SJW bullshit started with Millennials.

Also, there is a difference between bad parenting and abuse. Real abuse is very narrow and generally included maiming/life-threatening violence or neglecting certain fundamental needs (food).

As far as brainwashing goes, that is only so in the case of the over-the-top food context of SnS. In reality, what Azami did isn't brainwashing since actual brainwashing generally involves drugs and and/or physical torture. I'm just tired of Erina fans insisting that this whole thing is somehow a redemption of her character because it is not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2015)

It really only is Erina fans that are arguing this was some kind of inhumane torture that justified Azami's banishment which wasn't nepotistically inspired, nope. 

Well, not all, Detective knows what's up


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2015)

Meh I?m not a fan of the character, I simply don?t like how people look at what Azami does, despite how poorly portrayed it is.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 27, 2015)

armorknight said:


> Parents need to establish authority and dictate certain things to their children though. Physical discipline, when used properly and not out of anger, is part of that as well. Otherwise you are likely to have a bunch of poorly socialized misfits who have no sense of reality and no self-control like many in Gen Y/Z. It's not a coincidence that the SJW bullshit started with Millennials.
> 
> what Azami did isn't brainwashing since actual brainwashing generally involves drugs and and/or physical torture.



Come on, we are clearly suppose to think the worst of Azami here.

I mean do we need to see everything that Azami did to Erina to understand that he was mentally abusing his daughter. We aren't suppose to think that him having her throw out her food was the extent of what he did to her.

He was a bad enough father that he had his daughter taken away from him.



> Real abuse is very narrow and generally included maiming/life-threatening violence or neglecting certain fundamental needs (food).



No, psychological abuse is a real thing.

Do you seriously think that if a parent treated their child like shit by calling them stupid and trash constantly from the time they were born that the child would grow up to be a perfectly healthy adult?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 27, 2015)

But he never degraded her rofl
In fact his entire raising of her was based on his perception of her having transcendent taste (she does)

He got his daughter taken away because the Academy director had nepotistic bias

If anyone else was doing that to their kids the old man wouldn't give a darn rofl


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 27, 2015)

WAD said:


> *It really only is Erina fans* that are arguing this was some kind of inhumane torture that justified Azami's banishment which wasn't nepotistically inspired, nope.
> 
> Well, not all, Detective knows what's up



You know what's funny about this comment, I know for a fact that the people arguing aren't really fans of hers. 

I see it more of them arguing over what  they think is right or wrong when it comes to parenting, what is child abuse and not child abuse, etc....

I think it's silly and some of them need to just chill.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 27, 2015)

WAD said:


> But he never degraded her rofl
> In fact his entire raising of her was based on his perception of her having transcendent taste (she does)
> 
> He got his daughter taken away because the Academy director had nepotistic bias
> ...



I'm not saying that he degraded her. I'm saying that you can psychologically scar a child.

He did more to her than just make her a picky eater. He seems to have isolated her. The guy is clearly a bit insane and doesn't see her as an actual person.

The academy director shouldn't have the power to just steal away the father's daughter. The school is powerful but it isn't the government.

I don't see why you are talking about nepotism here. Why would the old man be going around helping random kids? What does that have to do with anything? He saw his granddaughter was being treated badly and he took her out of that situation.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 27, 2015)

To all the people saying "hur dur, can't believe she got taken away for that", you gotta remember that Erina is the successor to the Nakiris. In powerful families like that, the household >>> the personal wishes of one person (even if that person is the father). Arranged marriages and the like are still a real thing for those types of families. The head of the Nakiris deemed Azami's actions to be detrimental to the wellbeing of the successor, so he got the boot.


----------



## corsair (Sep 27, 2015)

son_michael said:


> It's not about him being a dick, it's about him rewriting his daughter's personality. Do you people seriously not know the difference between brainwashing and disciplining?
> 
> He's basically the Hitler of food wars, just imagine other people being recruited into his school and he does the exact same thing to them as he does Irina. Pain is the punishment, obedience gets a reward, you're basically being trained like an animal. The ultimate goal being that everyone agrees with him and obeys him and they take over the food world with their ideology.
> 
> now whether you want to say if he's right or wrong with his idea that food is worthless unless it's perfection, is a completely different subject.



Rewriting her personality? Is this Clockwork Orange now?

He told her that food that ain't good enough for her tongue is trash and belongs in the trash. Before that she was against throwing away food. He also told her that he, her father, is always right (I know, how shocking, parents that insist they are right, never heard that one before).

That is your big brainwashing? Enough to compare him with Hitler? To write some 1984 shit? The fuck are you on? Being an abusive dick does not make you Hitler. 

And btw the school is already exactly that way. You get told to make a dish. If it sucks, too bad. After a few times you get expelled. Have it happen at something important once and you are expelled on the spot. You don't think that's "pain as punishment, obedience gets a reward" and "getting treated like an animal"?


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

I never thought that cooking/making food could have such DEEP meanings.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Blade said:


> I never thought that cooking/making food could have such DEEP meanings.



LOOK DEEPER, BENEATH THE FIRST LAYER OF THE OMELETTE

DIVE BELOW THE CRUST OF THAT LASAGNA

LOOK AT THE BOTTOM OF THAT COOKIE CRUMBLE CAKE


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

This series is so philosophical, who could have ever imagined it? 





Those food concepts, brah.


I must start reading it, soon.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

BELIEVE IN THE CURRY SAUCE BASE THAT BELIEVES IN YOU


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2015)

You remember the Are You Tough Enough show?


Imagine if something like Are You Chef Enough existed in this series.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2015)

corsair said:


> Rewriting her personality? Is this Clockwork Orange now?
> 
> He told her that food that ain't good enough for her tongue is trash and belongs in the trash. Before that she was against throwing away food. He also told her that he, her father, is always right (I know, how shocking, parents that insist they are right, never heard that one before).
> 
> ...




don't know what clock work orange is.


it's brainwashing because he's not letting her have an opinion and he's doing it through fear and manipulation tactics. He's overpowering her with fear, he's tricking her into believing his philosophies by using pain, and the whole reward system. How you can even remotely connect this to parenting is baffling to me. A parent tells their child what to do but they don't psychologically scare the shit out of them if they refuse, they certainly don't hurt or bruise them until their will breaks...that is not parenting, that is abuse and in her father's case, that is brainwashing aka reconditioning. yes you can tell your kid who God is, who to avoid etc but you don't do what her father is doing.... And it's already been said by the Grandfather "that's brainwashing" it was black and white in the manga so please don't say stupid shit like "he's done nothing wrong" it's very clear that he is the villain and she needs to be rescued so don't argue a losers argument. 

If Irina's father simply told her "no sweetie, that's wrong, the truth is food should always be thrown away if it doesn't taste good" that's fine, that's his right as a father but he instead FORCES her and pressures her, breaks her mind and forcefully reconditions her against her will. 

Also, the school punishes failure but there's no abuse involved. It's like saying the Military is abusive, it's not, it's completely different. In the same way, the mental abuse the student's get for being pressured is completely different than what Irina's getting. For example we get pressured when trying to excel in the workplace or pass exams in college/keep up our GPA's by studying etc. There's all kinds of mental stress and pressure, the kind that is being used on irina is the bad kind.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 28, 2015)

son_michael said:


> don't know what clock work orange is.
> 
> 
> it's brainwashing because he's not letting her have an opinion and he's doing it through fear and manipulation tactics. He's overpowering her with fear, he's tricking her into believing his philosophies by using pain, and the whole reward system. How you can even remotely connect this to parenting is baffling to me. A parent tells their child what to do but they don't psychologically scare the shit out of them if they refuse, they certainly don't hurt or bruise them until their will breaks...that is not parenting, that is abuse and in her father's case, that is brainwashing aka reconditioning. yes you can tell your kid who God is, who to avoid etc but you don't do what her father is doing.... And it's already been said by the Grandfather "that's brainwashing" it was black and white in the manga so please don't say stupid shit like "he's done nothing wrong" it's very clear that he is the villain and she needs to be rescued so don't argue a losers argument.
> ...



A Clockwork Orange is a book...that was later turned into a movie. Stars Malcolm McDowell. He runs around with a gang and does a buncha fucked up and stupid shit...eventually he gets caught, and they physically strap him to a chair, prop his eyes open, and force him to watch propaganda film until he's mind broken.

Link removed
Here's the notorious scene.


Also, her name is "Erina".


----------



## Beckman (Sep 28, 2015)

Is it brainwashing? Yes!


Did Senzaemon blow thing out of proportion with his punishment? Also yes!

It's one thing that he didn't want Azami to take care of Erina anymore but to completely erase his history? Kinda dick move. It's also questionable why it's Senzaemons decision to who get to take care of Azamis child. He could call childprotective services and have them deal with it, but to just bann the dude and start rasing the girl himself? Pretty sure that' against the law even in Japan.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 28, 2015)

Considering the _trauma_ it gave erina? Lolno.
Azami would have been jailed long ago, if he's just your average guy.


----------



## Azula (Sep 28, 2015)

He probably didn't even teach her anything meaningful as she was *born* with the God tongue, just taught her to look down on lesser food and to throw it in the bin


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 28, 2015)

-Azula- said:


> He probably didn't even teach her anything meaningful as she was *born* with the God tongue, just taught her to look down on lesser food and to throw it in the bin



Honestly, that's kinda how I see it as well. Pretty sure he was just molding her into this particular image that he wanted (as she already had the requisite skill in order to perfectly judge all food). That's probably part of the reason Senzaemon kicked Azami out.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 28, 2015)

Beauty.


----------



## Sir Vaalor (Sep 28, 2015)

I am glad that flashback didn't last for long. I can't say I like Erina's backstory. Azami is entertaining, but I am not a fan of bad childhood/abusive parent kind of story. 
Some people complain that Azami is too over the top villainous, even comedic so, well, yeah, but SnS is known for exaggerating casual things. So no wonder that bad person like Azami is shown to be almost devilish. Especially if look at him from the eyes of Erina, his victim.
Anyway, more that anything, I am looking forward to what Azami will do in present time and how it will affect the academy and the main cast.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2015)

WAD said:


> But he never degraded her rofl
> In fact his entire raising of her was based on his perception of her having transcendent taste (she does)
> 
> He got his daughter taken away because the Academy director had nepotistic bias
> ...



He didn't degrade her. What he did do was lock her up in a room by herself and treat food the way he wanted her to, and by extension bear no respect toward people who cooked food that isn't to her liking. It explains a lot about her character as it is now because that's what she was like at the start of the series and still is to an extent. 

She wasn't simply taught to know the taste of food. She already had that skill. She was taught to look down on people who's cooking was less than 100% perfect, contrasting with how she was before when she'd never leave a plat unfinished as a show of respect for the cook's efforts. That's a complete rewiring of the brain and personality if I ever saw it.

If you consider what he did and how he did it, that is quite abusive. No child should be made a tool for their parent's whims.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2015)

Well then it guess every child Olympic athlete ever should have their parents taken away from them for wanting to nurture their natural talent though strict training regiments.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2015)

One thing is to have them train hard. It's another to completely isolate them, make them do what you want them to and act like you want them to. What Azami did wasn't nurturing her talent (the flashbacks show she already had God's tongue before Azami had his way), but train her to look down on anything less than perfect.


----------



## corsair (Sep 28, 2015)

son_michael said:


> don't know what clock work orange is.
> 
> 
> it's brainwashing because he's not letting her have an opinion and he's doing it through fear and manipulation tactics. He's overpowering her with fear, he's tricking her into believing his philosophies by using pain, and the whole reward system. How you can even remotely connect this to parenting is baffling to me. A parent tells their child what to do but they don't psychologically scare the shit out of them if they refuse, they certainly don't hurt or bruise them until their will breaks...that is not parenting, that is abuse and in her father's case, that is brainwashing aka reconditioning. yes you can tell your kid who God is, who to avoid etc but you don't do what her father is doing.... And it's already been said by the Grandfather "that's brainwashing" it was black and white in the manga so please don't say stupid shit like "he's done nothing wrong" it's very clear that he is the villain and she needs to be rescued so don't argue a losers argument.
> ...



But I DID call him an abusive dick. You are the one making up that I said that there was nothing wrong with him parenting. He is just not Hitler or some kind of brainwashing tyrant from outer space. He is a abusive dick. How does that warrant erasing him from record entirely? That should be a massive crime against what the school stands for. Can you even imagine what you would have to do to get erased from Harvard or something?

And they punish failure and there is no abuse involved?
Megumi was thrown out after she used suboptimal ingredients because the teacher didn't leave enough good ingredients _on purpose_. 
The whole point of the training camp was to let the students work to exhaustion and then announce that there would be yet another test coming up. Multiple times.
Zenji getting overworked so hard that people think he died is a running gag in the manga.

What is that? Fear and manipulation tactics? Hm, someone said something like that about Azami... but I guess the school is nothing like that, right? 




Lortastic said:


> Beauty.



Kuga is such a slut.



Roman said:


> She wasn't simply taught to know the taste of food. She already had that skill. She was taught to look down on people who's cooking was less than 100% perfect, *contrasting with how she was before when she'd never leave a plat unfinished as a show of respect for the cook's efforts*. That's a complete rewiring of the brain and personality if I ever saw it.



In the very same chapter she flat out refused to eat Alice's cooking. That is before she was ever taught by her father.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2015)

corsair said:


> In the very same chapter she flat out refused to eat Alice's cooking. That is before she was ever taught by her father.



Fair point, tho one could argue it's because Alice's cooking was just terrible. That said, it contradicts what she said later about not wanting to waste food even if it's not perfect.


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2015)

^she refused to eat it, yes, because it tasted bad, but she didn't dump it on the floor and call it trash and tell alice she was a failure of a cook. she was a kid, if it doesn't taste good to them, they won't eat.


----------



## corsair (Sep 28, 2015)

I think it was more like both the plates Erina got were very good, but one was just a little bit better. 9/10 vs 10/10. Azami then tells her that 9/10 equals 0/10 and to throw it away. 

Erina was always an extremely picky eater. Her complaining about the taste of the breast milk is how they found out about her tongue in the first place (at least in the oneshot). They had professional chefs make her baby food.

The difference was just that she used to be cheerful and appreciated efforts even if the result wasn't good enough for her.


----------



## Sir Vaalor (Sep 28, 2015)

Roman said:


> Fair point, tho one could argue it's because Alice's cooking was just terrible. That said, it contradicts what she said later about not wanting to waste food even if it's not perfect.



Well, there is a difference between terrible food and average non-perfect food. I've got the impression that loli Alice was a pretty bad cook, that cake could have been just plainly inedible. I remember in childhood Alice also cooked ice cream that tasted horrible according to Erina. 
What Azami fed to Erina were most likely good, but just not 100% perfect dishes.


----------



## Roman (Sep 28, 2015)

corsair said:


> I think it was more like both the plates Erina got were very good, but one was just a little bit better. 9/10 vs 10/10. Azami then tells her that 9/10 equals 0/10 and to throw it away.
> 
> Erina was always an extremely picky eater. Her complaining about the taste of the breast milk is how they found out about her tongue in the first place (at least in the one-shot). They had professional chefs make her baby food.
> 
> The difference was just that she used to be cheerful and appreciated efforts even if the result wasn't good enough for her.



That's......exactly what I've been saying. And like Ender pointed out, she didn't throw away Alice's food and tell her she should stop cooking for the rest of her life.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 28, 2015)

> How does that warrant erasing him from record entirely? That should be a massive crime against what the school stands for. Can you even imagine what you would have to do to get erased from Harvard or something?



i don't think you can put it on a spectrum where the severity of a crime meriting "erasure" would be much higher if he'd been at harvard

because the whole concept of erasing someone from the record is silly and wouldn't happen in real life. if someone had done something really bad, it would go on their permanent record and it would in fact be known, because that way they can be checked up on and be denied employment or studentship elsewhere

so it's not like "erasure" is just further along a linear axis of typical university punishments for doing bad shit. it's not on that axis at all


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2015)

also, don't know how anyone hasn't caught this, but his punishment was the banishment and that he couldn't use the nakiri name. the erasing was more to help erina recover, that makes more sense to me anyways. there's no point in banishing him only to have records, pictures, and mentions of him all over for anyone to look up or bring up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 28, 2015)

that seems extremely wrong


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> so it's not like "erasure" is just further along a linear axis of typical university punishments for doing bad shit. it's not on that axis at all



Unless "erasure" means something like stripping someone of their honours(or whatever you want to call it).

That is something that could happen in real life and is more likely to happen at a location like Harvard where they are more careful about their image.


----------



## Ender (Sep 29, 2015)

how is that wrong?? :S :S


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 29, 2015)

^That's not wrong at all, someone just has broken moral compass.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2015)

Because you don't overcome your psychological phobia of something by trying to erase all traces of that trigger, never bringing it up again and hoping it never presents itself again. 

Senzaemon or whoever Erina's guardian was should have re-educated her and tried to tell her that what her father did was wrong so in the event he showed up again she wouldn't be a fear-crippled zombie in his presence.

But by all means, please continue to attack me with ad hominems because the logical ground you stand on is quicksand.


----------



## Roman (Sep 29, 2015)

WAD is right. For example, although what Erina is suffering from isn't quite the same albeit similar, PTSD treatments also include prolonged exposure therapy, and it's mostly agreed on that the best way to overcome trauma is to talk about it rather than keep it hidden. The same principle applies here. Erina couldn't have overcome her trauma by hiding it. Lo and behold, much of what her father taught her remained in later years as shown by how she was at the start of the series.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 29, 2015)

WAD said:


> Because you don't overcome your psychological phobia of something by trying to erase all traces of that trigger, never bringing it up again and hoping it never presents itself again.
> 
> Senzaemon or whoever Erina's guardian was should have re-educated her and tried to tell her that what her father did was wrong so in the event he showed up again she wouldn't be a fear-crippled zombie in his presence.
> 
> But by all means, please continue to attack me with ad hominems because the logical ground you stand on is quicksand.


Well if we follow your PhD.'s psychological treatment 101, it may end up worse. You know what Senzaemon did is called "rehabilitation" - this method used for those who can't "overcome your psychological phobia" just from first try - not every one's mind work like you think it must work.
But hey this coming from guy who wrote:


WAD said:


> So he got banished because he twisted Erina's arm (which made her a god prodigy?)
> 
> What a fuckin joke.


So you trying to rationalize your fallacy, now while posing like victim doesn't make sound your argument any better.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2015)

There is literally nothing in your attempt of a rebuttal that was coherent or cohesive. You just stringed together a bunch of therapeutic buzzwords while advocating denial, repression, and generally sheltered sentimentalities.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2015)

[Reading the last pages]

_Shokugeki no Souma is a cooking manga_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> [Reading the last pages]
> 
> _Shokugeki no Souma is a cooking manga_



I'm brewing trouble.


----------



## Roman (Sep 29, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Well if we follow your PhD.'s psychological treatment 101, it may end up worse. You know what Senzaemon did is called "rehabilitation" - this method used for those who can't "overcome your psychological phobia" just from first try - not every one's mind work like you think it must work.





Also note that CBT isn't just used for PTSD patients, but also people who suffer from other psychological trauma.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Sep 29, 2015)

WAD said:


> There is literally nothing in your attempt of a rebuttal that was coherent or cohesive. You just stringed together a bunch of therapeutic buzzwords while advocating denial, repression, and generally sheltered sentimentalities.


Lol following you logic children with claustrophobia should be locked in rooms alone and one with hydrophobia should be in water all the time. Do you understand that what need to be cured is not source of fear - Azami, locked space, water but reasons behind this fears. Again method directly confroting your fears - exposure(if i remember correctly) does not work with all patients and used with anti-depressants and other drugs. - to wich i remarked.


Doc Mindstorm said:


> - not every one's mind work like you think it must work.


Erina was slowly rehabilitating until Azami arrived.
As you at first wrote:


WAD said:


> So he got banished because he twisted Erina's arm (which made her a god prodigy?)
> 
> What a fuckin joke.


And now trying to blame Senzaemon.

Oh and show me your psychiatry diploma, for:


WAD said:


> You just stringed together a bunch of therapeutic buzzwords while advocating denial, repression, and generally sheltered sentimentalities


- cause one who began to use buzzwords while advocating denial was you covering your quote above.

But again as been said(by me) judging from your first message regarding raw spoilers you are hypocrite, who messed up in own lies(No offence).
----------


Roman said:


> Also note that CBT isn't just used for PTSD patients, but also people who suffer from other psychological trauma.


Yes and everyone who has pain in his neck definetly has Arthritis. Are you guys from doctors consilium?


----------



## Ender (Sep 29, 2015)

There is never one set rule of treatment for any psychological condition. If you've taken any uni level psych course, you'd know this. And never a 100% sure fitting diagnosis. Her symptoms could be classified as PTSD, but they're also the same for people who've been members of Cults, which can exhibit PTSD depending on the kind of cult, what they did, etc, or even a long-term kidnapping victim. 

Her father forced her lessons everyday, to learn his rules food and nothing else. He brainwashed her. Senza tried one method of treatment, which seemed to be working, and to me, it was the most sound of treatment. Yes, exposure treatment works well, but not EVERY case and it would't for this one. Exposure treatment would have come secondary, after she broke off from his way of thinking and started thinking for herself. His presence would have just reconditioned it, as you can tell from her reaction to his return. You can tell from her personality/attitude in the chapters that she wants to change, to become carefree like she was before again, but her mindset is also resisting which is why she always rants the same things over again. There's also the fact that she was a KID, not an adult, which changes even more rules when it comes to diagnosis and treatment. 

And end point. this family is RICH AS HELL. Don't you think they would have consulted someone on the best course of treatment for her??  or do you think Senza went "...what should I do...? Oh fuck it, I'll wing it "?


----------



## Space (Sep 29, 2015)

For a second I thought I had the wrong thread reading all this psychology discussion... Let's chalk the recent development up to PLOT purposes and leave it at that mkay


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2015)

I read chapter 1.


It begins.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 29, 2015)

bitchin' about intellectual debates on a forum dedicated to discussing manga in a semi intellectual level is dumb.


OMG THIS IS GREAT PLOT SOMA FOOD BOOBS <- this attitude killed the ohara library.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2015)

> a forum dedicated to discussing manga in a semi intellectual level


where exactly is that?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 29, 2015)

nah im donezo
i know im right np


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 29, 2015)

i don't really mind that azami got banished

he was obviously bad for erina

"but he gave her god's tongue!" yeah i'm looking at this from the perspective of someone who cares about their granddaughter's emotional welfare, not whether she can taste 1 drop of cinnamon in a litre of water or whatever

on the other hand people pointing out that totsuki is a pretty fucked up place and the cooking-over-people attitude finds its natural extension in azami's nutty "parenting" are correct


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 29, 2015)

Blunt said:


> where exactly is that?



you have to look around a few stuph and thangs to find it


----------



## Ender (Sep 29, 2015)

Rasendori said:


> bitchin' about intellectual debates on a forum dedicated to discussing manga in a semi intellectual level is dumb.
> 
> 
> OMG THIS IS GREAT PLOT SOMA FOOD BOOBS <- this attitude killed the ohara library.



ohara library is dead???


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 29, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> ohara library is dead???



Passed it's prime, along with the rest of OP. first part is an odyssey, but it's a new level of cray when we have a whole section that can't admit the quality has dropped. 

Also the school forces their students to work hard or fail/ resign. It's still a choice to stay unlike what happened to Erina.


----------



## Ender (Sep 29, 2015)

OT:
True, it hasn't been the same since the time skip. My latest theory on is to take the time skip as a new beginning. OP was very slow at the start, then AP happened, then Alabasta and then shit started to pick up. Mind you, we're getting close to the same number of chapters (Alabasta ended at chap 217). So 598 + 217 = 815. So hopefully, it'll pick up after that.  

Back to Shoku. Agreed


----------



## Ababu (Oct 1, 2015)

with all the shit expected in this chapter. You'd expect to have something better as a spoiler. Not this vague stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 66


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



>Erina's dream
>a memory from the time she was imprisoned by Dad

>Elite Council
>Kuga boycotts
>Nene looks like she wants to say something
>Rindou invites Erina to a meal but she can't because Nakamura calls her out

>Souma and Senzaemon scene 1
>Sen: Nakamura is isolating Erina from all outside contact so she can only depend on him

>Erina's house
>Alice clambers up, Hishoko and Kurokiba are with her
>Alice had asked Hishoko what was wrong when she saw Hishoko looking like she was about to die
>Alice proposes that Erina leaves, but Kurokiba asks where she would go
>it starts raining and Erina says she will return to the manor (because if she complied, Alice and Co. will get in trouble)
>someone's shadow appears

>Souma and Senzaemon scene 2
>Souma says Erina said his food tastes bad and he won't rest until he makes her say it's great

>PSD
>the shadow was Megumi
>she came because she heard voices (?)
>Megumi: you'll catch a cold, come in and wait out the rain

>a light of hope!?


----------



## Ababu (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh.. now it sounds so much better....  polar star dorm elite 10 incoming


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We're going to the PSD already boyz?

Megumi about to mellow the shit outta her with her fluffy smiles.


----------



## Ender (Oct 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MEGUMI TO THE RESCUE


----------



## Ababu (Oct 1, 2015)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> MEGUMI TO THE RESCUE




*Spoiler*: __ 




Damsel in distress no more


----------



## Zeit (Oct 1, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Best Girl to the rescue. 

Polar Star + Senzaemon's loyalists to declare war on Nakamura's flunkies soon. :Eizanyourassisgrass :gethype


----------



## Space (Oct 1, 2015)

It bugs the hell out of me that we have not heard anything yet from both Erina's and Souma's mother. What are the odds that they are half siblings? Erina seems to be slightly older than Souma so it could just work


----------



## Virys (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Suzuku (Oct 1, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> It bugs the hell out of me that we have not heard anything yet from both Erina's and Souma's mother. What are the odds that they are half siblings? Erina seems to be slightly older than Souma so it could just work


this occurred to me too tbh


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 1, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> It bugs the hell out of me that we have not heard anything yet from both Erina's and Souma's mother. What are the odds that they are half siblings? Erina seems to be slightly older than Souma so it could just work


See shipper tones in your message(god damn my paranoia) - but that will never happen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2015)

Agreed^

Anyway, by spolers it seems everything is getting ready for Hisako and Erina to jump into the PSD wagon


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2015)

Someone already translated the entire thing.

Last page:


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2015)

Zaru


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Someone already translated the entire thing.
> 
> Last page:



Link          ?


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 2, 2015)

Nightwish said:


> Link          ?


229


----------



## Azula (Oct 2, 2015)

To think when Alice and Erina first met in the manga they looked ready to tear each other apart, now they are running away together


----------



## hussamb (Oct 2, 2015)

english scan


----------



## hussamb (Oct 2, 2015)

Murata 78 Raw is finally up.


----------



## Space (Oct 2, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> See shipper tones in your message(god damn my paranoia) - but that will never happen.



I guess that was half implied even though I didn't think of it that way. It's just that the way Senzaemon and Jouichirou interact with each other made me think they are more than director-former student. The thing is, _Senzaemon already knew Souma_... on top of that, with a direct request related to Erina.. what can be the reason for that? Why Souma of all people?


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2015)

Alice proving herself yet again that she is best girl


----------



## Evolution (Oct 2, 2015)

Alice, what a wonderful girl she is.


----------



## Zeit (Oct 2, 2015)

If next chapter Azami compliments his daughter on how much she looks like her mother I will not even be remotely surprised.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 2, 2015)

Kevintju said:


> I guess that was half implied even though I didn't think of it that way. It's just that the way Senzaemon and Jouichirou interact with each other made me think they are more than director-former student. The thing is, _Senzaemon already knew Souma_... on top of that, with a direct request related to Erina.. what can be the reason for that? Why Souma of all people?


This bait is so obvious that even i with my limited understanding of english won't buy it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



And if for some reason you are serious that's because SoumeXErina is end game.


----------



## Zeit (Oct 2, 2015)

I wonder what Nene is thinking in that panel.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 2, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

